# BHM/FFAs Introduce yourself here



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Somehow the former sticky went the way of the Dodo bird. So here is a bright shiny new one. 

So if you're new to the board, come on in, reply and introduce yourself! 

Or heck if you're not new but feel like introducing yourself again, go for it!


----------



## Melian

Odd. Now I fear for the safety of other stickies!


----------



## Tad

Weird about the old sticky disappearing!

And by the way, for those who haven't noticed the other clues, Tad = Edx.


----------



## makemefatforyou

I'm new to this site. I've been into the weight gaining (feeder/feedee) fetish but it's only been a fantasy. Oh, how I'd love tyo have a lady who'd be serious in transforming my body into the fatness she desires to have.


----------



## chillimax

Hi, I've been lurking for years here, but thought I'd post a couple of pictures of myself. I've gained a little lately and hopefully I'm in the category BHM  

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

I'm TECHNICALLY a BHM, so I gues I'm allowed to say hi on here! lol


----------



## Horseman

So, hi there. ... I'm 42, almost 43, and as noted at left, living in the U.S. South.

Longer intro on the main board's "show your face/introduction thread."


----------



## steely

Hi there fellow Carolinian Horseman, I'm up at the base of the mountains. Always good to see another one of us. Welcome and enjoy yourself!


----------



## Horseman

Thanks, Steely. Nice to meet you. :happy:



steely said:


> Hi there fellow Carolinian Horseman, I'm up at the base of the mountains. Always good to see another one of us. Welcome and enjoy yourself!


----------



## rockabelly

Hello everyone.

I'm really excited to be here and after reading some of the posts, I feel like a kindred spirit. I'm looking forward to interacting with all of you. As a BHM, I am finally feeling good in my own skin. I'm 41, 350 pounds, and I'm hungry!

There are a lot of beautiful people here


----------



## cactus71

I´m from the good old europe and would like to introduce myself here in this great forum. 
I never thought that i will find something like this. Now I´m glad to tell you about me.
I´m really a BIG handsome guy.
I´m 6.5 Feet (2 Meter) and my weight is actually roundabout 555 pound (250 Kilo). 
I´am still able to walk the stairs to our appartement on 3´rd floor at once, i´m working and enjoying my life and would like to find new friends here at this great place. Maybe I´ll post some pictures or send them to someone who would ask me to do so esspecially politely.
I hope nobody cares about my english skills, i got a degree at University but obviusly not in english.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

I'm Jeff a 43 yr old single BHM from Abilene Kansas 

View attachment 100_0511.JPG


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

I did this in the old thread, but haven't been around here for a while so probably should do again.

Numbers first, I'm 26 years old, 6' 3" tall and hovering around the 400lb mark. I'm from Scotland (you know, that bit stuck on top of England with all the mountains), so my English skills are probably less than cactus71's.

Anyway, I love that this place exists, somewhere that the 'plus size' is celebrated rather than marginalised and I look forward to getting to know you all better.


----------



## Horseman

Boris_the_Spider said:


> I'm from Scotland ... so my English skills are probably less than cactus71's.



LOL. And I don't use that term very often.


----------



## Drive

Hi I have watched the bord for while but never actively participated .
I am 24, 380 lbs. 
My goal is 500 (at least)
And I'm from OR (lane county) 
will post pics at some point.


----------



## MrIgor

Hi everybody. I joined a few days ago, and before that didn't know that any of the BHM/FFA stuff existed. Where were y'all when I was growing up?!

Anyway, I'm 25, a quarter inch shy of 6'4", and 304 lbs. I have long brown hair, blue eyes, and am single. I'm not really sure what else to put here, because frankly I'm not sure what else to write down for an intro. Ah, the joys of meeting random people.


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to the site, new people! :bow:


----------



## Dusselchen

Hi, I'm Dusselchen, 21 years old, FFA from Germany.
I've already found the BHM of my dreams and I'm not planning on letting him go or trading him in 
I'm really into Heavy Metal and love long haired men, so mine is perfect^^

I hope my English is ok, I haven't written much since leaving school in 2008...


----------



## Melian

Dusselchen said:


> Hi, I'm Dusselchen, 21 years old, FFA from Germany.
> I've already found the BHM of my dreams and I'm not planning on letting him go or trading him in
> I'm really into Heavy Metal and love long haired men, so mine is perfect^^
> 
> I hope my English is ok, I haven't written much since leaving school in 2008...



You sound cool, and your English is excellent 

Welcome!


----------



## rockabelly

Dusselchen said:


> Hi, I'm Dusselchen, 21 years old, FFA from Germany.



Wllkommen! Es freut mich dich kennenzulernen. Your English is ausgezeichnet  Hopefully my German is okay.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

I am Shinobi, 26 single FFA from Ontario.


----------



## lovefeeding

Hey I'm Sam 20 from Germany and a FFA


----------



## desertcheeseman

Hello! I'm Jack and I'm a 30-year-old BHM currently living in Southern Utah. I'm 5'10" and 255 lbs., and while I do enjoy being my current weight I have no present plans on getting any bigger. I've been lurking on these forums for a while, so I thought I would finally introduce myself. It's nice to be around such a friendly bunch of people :happy:


----------



## Lavasse

Hi Im Adam Im almost 26 lol, I live in Wisconsin and Im a big fat guy looking for love.


----------



## Sixe

Its Cody from Canada! just saying Hi, and looking forward to posting on the forums.


----------



## MrIgor

Howdy new people!


----------



## Flutterby68

I'm Anna. I introduced myself more thoroughly in the intro thread in the Main Dimensions Board.

I'm 40, 5'9" and 275. My husband is Jeff, and he's 6' and 240 or so, and gaining.

I love men of all sizes. But a big man to snuggle is so much more fun


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Hey there Anna! Glad you found your way here.


----------



## thea

Hi,
I'm a FFA who is just finding her groove. Ever since I could masturbate I fantasized about Big men, but it took me till a year ago to get together with one (and what a ride it has been!)
In my family of origin, a lot of things were bad; sex, fat, showing affection, laughing, dancing,even music. My friends told me that I was pretty and should pick the cutest guys in school. A lot of guys chased me. They never turned me on, and the relationships ended badly. I'd try abstinence, confused by my programming: Men are Bad. Sex is Bad. Fat is Bad. Horniness is Bad. Was I asexual? The men that I was told I should want did nothing for me. I returned always to my fantasies of the Fat, believing myself alone...
Untill my man found me, and I found the online community. Thank God for my 41st year!


----------



## Ola

Salutations! 20-year-old BHM & lunatic Swede here!

I kinda just stumbled on this forum, and am currently checking it out. Personally I don't have any preferences either way in terms of body type, but hey if the ladies here like big guys then I'm not gonna complain! 

I'm extremely fascinated by what "does it" for people. Personally I'm mostly active on another forum (fetish forum, but it's nothing hardcore) but you'll probably see me around here as well. If nothing else, this is one helluva "feel good" forum, and that's why I joined in the first place!  ...not that I'm very self-concious or anything, but eh, you catch my drift.

Hope to get to know you peeps a little better! =)


----------



## James10

hope to post some new pics soon.


----------



## bbwluverj

Hello there. I am down in Texas. I am 6'2", 275 lbs. I have been on the forum for a while, but haven't posted. Getting a little more comfortable though. May post some later. I would consider myself a BHM, and am quite the BBW admirer.


----------



## whadup

Hey there, I'm brand new to this board, so thought I'd introduce myself here with a pic! I really can't compare with others on here, but I'm working on it! 

View attachment mail-2.jpeg


----------



## redbluelite

Hello from the south! I'm a BHM in Alabama I just found this board and look forward to chatting with everyone.


----------



## chicken legs

HI new posters..nice to see you


----------



## lovelocs

Hi All, 
I'm lovelocs. My first turned me on to larger men, and I've admired them ever since. I'm a big girl, and I like being with a man who's even bigger. To me, there's nothing better than a sweet, fat man.


----------



## Tors

Hey all,
I'm a 21 year old BHM from Norway, 6'3'' tall and currently around 370 pounds. I came across this forum a couple of days ago, and I've been reading and enjoying many threads and posts. Anyway, here I am!


----------



## JenFromOC

Tors said:


> Hey all,
> I'm a 21 year old BHM from Norway, 6'3'' tall and currently around 370 pounds. I came across this forum a couple of days ago, and I've been reading and enjoying many threads and posts. Anyway, here I am!



Let's see...6'3...370lbs...AND Norwegian? I think I have died and gone to heaven.


----------



## BR84

Hello. I'm a 25 year old guy from New Jersey. I'm 5'10, 350 pounds. Before I found this, I didn't even know it existed.


----------



## BrokenCassette

Hey all, I already posted in the main introduction thread but I thought here would be fitting as well~

I'm a 21 year old FFA Seattleite college student. I've always had an eye for men who're tall and wide, and it's fantastic to be able to plug in with a group of people who feel the same. :>


----------



## Lavasse

Welcome aboard!


----------



## RentonBob

BrokenCassette said:


> Hey all, I already posted in the main introduction thread but I thought here would be fitting as well~
> 
> I'm a 21 year old FFA Seattleite college student. I've always had an eye for men who're tall and wide, and it's fantastic to be able to plug in with a group of people who feel the same. :>



Nice to have another from Seattle with us. Welcome to the boards


----------



## likeitmatters

Lavasse said:


> Welcome aboard!




here it is...go and have some and it is so tasty too :eat1: 

View attachment 032308_09301.jpg


----------



## largebronco12

Hello all. I am a teen from the Phoenix area. I am 5'10 and weight 280. 
Here's a picture. 

View attachment fat.JPG


----------



## tigerlily

likeitmatters said:


> here it is...go and have some and it is so tasty too :eat1:



WHOA! Is that pineapple upside cake??! [email protected]!



BR84 said:


> Hello. I'm a 25 year old guy from New Jersey. I'm 5'10, 350 pounds. Before I found this, I didn't even know it existed.



Your body type sounds nice. 

hai, ya'll. I don't remember how I found this message board, but I'm glad I did. I really enjoy the beauty of a larger figured man and for the longest time I wasn't sure what to do with myself when it came to dealing with that. I've dated smaller men and I maintain that I still would. For me it's an added bonus to the necessary component of having a brain, opinions, feelings, etc... .


----------



## JaneDoe14

Hi everybody! I'm new to this site, an FFA, and I just want to make friends and talk. I'm not really looking to get into a relationship, just light-hearted fun and discussion!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

JaneDoe14 said:


> Hi everybody! I'm new to this site, an FFA, and I just want to make friends and talk. I'm not really looking to get into a relationship, just light-hearted fun and discussion!



Welcome to the boards! New friends are always welcome. Where are you from?


----------



## Mooseariss

Hey all, 31yo guy from S.Cali... aka... Lala land. 6ft3in and well, more to love (since I can't stand on normal weight machines cant give you a number)

Thats me




on the far right of the pic

And me again



on the far left (I was colder than a witches tit that morning)


----------



## ep3er

Howdy everyone. I'm Phil, 42, 6'3, 290lbs from Northern Virginia formerly SoCal.


----------



## 99Haints

Hello all!
I'm a 28 y/o guy. I've been very scarce on the boards for a long time, so I'll use this as an opportunity to re-affirm my existence.


----------



## chicken legs

Welcome Back and hello noobs


----------



## shhtx1970

Howdy, from Houston here. Hope all is well. 

View attachment Pic of me.jpg


----------



## blackcaesarbhm

hello every:

i'm from Sunshine State, i am 6'1, 320lbs dark chocolate bhm..


----------



## pretty-n-plump09

Hi everyone! I am new here. I just joined a few days ago. I actually never knew a site like this exsisted, and I love it! I was actually wondering if there is a place on here to have people as email or chat pals, because I would love to talk to some cute BHM`s through PM or email.


----------



## Bhm4life

Hello I joined a couple weeks ago. Been reading all the past posts. I am 6'1 253 and growing ( iam gaining weight for a sport) and 26 years old.


----------



## Tad

blackcaesarbhm said:


> hello every:
> 
> i'm from Sunshine State, i am 6'1, 320lbs dark chocolate bhm..





pretty-n-plump09 said:


> Hi everyone! I am new here. I just joined a few days ago. I actually never knew a site like this exsisted, and I love it! I was actually wondering if there is a place on here to have people as email or chat pals, because I would love to talk to some cute BHM`s through PM or email.





Bhm4life said:


> Hello I joined a couple weeks ago. Been reading all the past posts. I am 6'1 253 and growing ( iam gaining weight for a sport) and 26 years old.



Welcome new folk! Great to see new people finding their way here 

pretty-n-plump, there is a chat room attached to the site (look for the link in the top left corner of your screen, in the blue menu bar), although it is kind of uneven on how many people are in there, and I don't think it has ever had a lot of BHM in it. 

Your better bet is probably to participate in here for a little while so people get to know you a bit, then start using the private message function (click on their name, choose the 'send private message' option), or else look in people's profile to see if they list an instant messenger, then PM them to see if they'd like to chat on IM. 

There certainly are lots of people who post on here who communicate with each other regularly 'behind the scenes' via email, IM, or whatever. But I think it helps to know if you have anything in common, first? (Or at least to know who just likes chatting with all sorts of people, who only talks to a few friends, and who only uses chat to get to know potential romantic partners....there is a lot of variety in how people use it!)

Anyway, keep poking around, say something when you have something to say, don't be shy about asking questions, and in no time you'll be the one welcoming newcomers


----------



## FishCharming

Hi everyone. New to this forum... and all forums really so sorry in advance for any faux pas i'm sure to make at some point 

I'm 26, a single dad and live in the mountains of southern ca. 5'10 and around 250~

Not sure what else i should put here but i'm looking forward to meeting some new people and seeing what the Dimensions world is all about


----------



## Federigo

Hi there 

my name is Will or Mats :> , i´m from Germany and i joined this site a couple of weeks ago , so Hi !  

I´m 1,92m tall and have a weight of 115kg so i´m not as big as other man / wimen here :> , but i hope thats not a big problem >.>


----------



## Sir Shrek

Hi my name is Neil im 31 , 6 ft 4 niches tall around 310 lbs and would love to find a feeder mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Mastbulle

Hello from Europe,

As a sincere FA I like fat as much as possible on a female's as well as on my own soft body. Would like to find my big (400lbs+), maybe colourful, match :blush: or an ambitious real feeder lady with professional attitude to cooking & feeding.:eat1:


----------



## Twoton

Well here goes! social anxiety be damned. I am 29 years old live in New jersey and weigh in at around 415 lbs though I am not sure anymore. I had a gastric bypass July of 08 and have been avoiding the scale since I slipped on my diet. How do you guys view that here? does it mean I don't belong? 

I was at 703 lbs and mobile. When my mom went into respiratory distress and I had to rush her to the emergency room, and was having difficulty, she pressured me to get it done before I had life threatening health problems. Though I am lucky to be in great health other than I am overweight and have a back injury.Oh and thanks to weight loss am close to impersonating a flying squirrel.:blush: 

wow that was a lot, kinda cathartic to say it out loud.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Welcome Newbies

Twoton, I'm glad you had your cathartic moment and surely you belong here. We're a pretty welcoming bunch.  (I know I for one embrace all creatures including flying squirrels...)


----------



## Mastbulle

Twoton said:


> I was at 703 lbs and mobile. QUOTE]
> 
> Honestly spoken, I'm somewhat pitty that you lost so much, but happy to hear that you're now healthy again. Hope that you manage your life as you want.:bow:


----------



## Twoton

yeah i kinda miss food and being able to go out to eat with the family as it is now its just depressing i cant even eat a kids meal:doh: If I know a community like this existed I wouldn't have gone through with the surgery. The only reason I did it was pressure from family and my baby niece. I saw her and knew I wanted a family but I have NEVER found anyone who found me attractive as a fat man. And now I look like a blown out whoop cushion 



Eyo is my WoW character name.


----------



## stldpn

Twoton said:


> Eyo is my WoW character name.



Speaking for myself only. I don't think wls is a bad thing. It has risks, potential complications and drawbacks absolutely. But in my book it's not taboo. That said not everyone here is ok with it, and a few are violently opposed to it. I'm sorry you felt forced into it, because that wasn't the right way for that to go. But as far as I'm concerned I'm glad you're here, and I hope that you continue per docter's orders so that you have best chance of living a full life unmarred by complications.


BTW there are plenty of hot chicks here that dig on big guys. And with your sense of humor about yourself you'll eventually land someone great irl I'm sure.


----------



## stldpn

I'm posting in a thread about introductions where I never really introduced myself. My name is Dan. I'm 34 6'3" and have been ranging between 340 and 375lbs for the last five years. I was an amateur competitive lifter for about 8 years and I'm back in the gym 4 days a week now. Ummm and given I have a pic posted I can't think of anything else about me.


----------



## GentleSavage

Hey, I'm new to the board... basically. Been big my whole life, never really felt accepted, so I am happy that I found this place!

Sorry for the awkward introduction...


----------



## MaybeX

New to the forums, and thought I'd say hello.
Looks like I'm a bit older than the average person here; I'm 48.
Slightly over 5'7", and about 275. 
I'll look into adding a picture.


----------



## MaybeX

Well, managed to add an avatar pic.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

_*waves to all the new people*_


----------



## RJI

Hi,

I'm Bob from NJ
6'1
350 
Active Athletic Fat Guy


----------



## tk31

I'm new to this and making my first post; I don't really know what to say. I'm 6'0 tall and weigh 285lbs. If you want to know more, you can message me.


----------



## stldpn

tk31 said:


> I'm new to this and making my first post; I don't really know what to say. I'm 6'0 tall and weigh 285lbs. If you want to know more, you can message me.



keep posting... everyone here is pretty nice... they'll encorage you to be active...


----------



## CherryRVA

Howdy to all the new people! 

32 y.o. FFA...been one my whole life it seems. Metalhead girl from Virginia, in a relationship with the best BHM I've ever met. :smitten: He goes by Green Giant...or Bubba.:smitten:

I don't get to post often, but I try to read the threads on here as much as I can.


----------



## HDANGEL15

CherryRVA said:


> Howdy to all the new people!
> 
> 32 y.o. FFA...been one my whole life it seems. Metalhead girl from Virginia, in a relationship with the best BHM I've ever met. :smitten: He goes by Green Giant...or Bubba.:smitten:
> 
> I don't get to post often, but I try to read the threads on here as much as I can.



*hey ((((CHERRY GIRL))) good to see you...i haven't been on the boards either....but welcome everyone new!!!!*


----------



## tk31

I posted in this forum the other day, but I figured I'd introduce myself again since I didn't have a picture posted last time. But anymay, my name is Tommy and I'm looking forward to getting to know some people on here.


----------



## steely

tk31 said:


> I posted in this forum the other day, but I figured I'd introduce myself again since I didn't have a picture posted last time. But anymay, my name is Tommy and I'm looking forward to getting to know some people on here.



Nice to have you here, Welcome!


----------



## tk31

steely said:


> Nice to have you here, Welcome!



I appreciate the welcome.


----------



## GbWestsider

Greetings, Earthlings! I'm a 26 y/o from New Orleans.


----------



## Fat-tastic

Hey I used to lurk here quite a bit but drifted away. I couldnt remeber my user name so I made a new account.
Merry Christmas


----------



## Weirdo890

Hi, I'm Eric, a 20 year old BHM from Seattle (or that general area). Sorry if I don't have a picture. I need to learn to work my camera and how to put them on the Mac computer we have.


----------



## dollymix

Hi there hope you are doing well :0


----------



## bbw_rules

Hi everyone. I am new at this, so I think it will take me some time to get used to the different tools. My name is Diego Santos, Iam from Chile and I am 33 years old. I hope to make lots of friends and have fun on the site, 
best regards
Diego


----------



## BigIzzy

Hi! I'm new here! Excited to be here! I'm a 21yr old BHM from the Midwest. Hope to get to know you all soon!


----------



## RJI

Welcome Izzy, its a good site so stick around.


----------



## steely

BigIzzy said:


> Hi! I'm new here! Excited to be here! I'm a 21yr old BHM from the Midwest. Hope to get to know you all soon!



Welcome Izzy, glad to have you here! :happy:


----------



## ChubbyDucky

Hi all,

I LOVE this site, but I've never gotten around to posting anything- so hi! I'm a 23 year old FA from NY. People call me Smiley. I love to encourage people! Nice to post here.


----------



## steely

ChubbyDucky said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I LOVE this site, but I've never gotten around to posting anything- so hi! I'm a 23 year old FA from NY. People call me Smiley. I love to encourage people! Nice to post here.



Glad you posted, Chubbyducky


----------



## IszyStone

I don't Think I ever really introduced myself here. So, Hi here I am! I'm Morgan, a 19 year old girl. Most definately an ffa. I live in Hawaii and I really love vampires. 

Aloha pumehana Kakou e ko'u mau hoa a Dimensions. 'O Morgan ko'u inoa. No Hawaii mai au. Makemake nui au i na wamapaia a me na Kane nui.

Translation: A warm hello to my friends at Dimensions. Morgan's My name. I'm from Hawaii. I really like vampires and big men.

My Hawaiian skills are seriously lacking right now, lol.





That's me!!!


----------



## Tad

Heh, after an official intro, I guess we should give you an official welcome? So welcome, Iszy.....something tells me that you'll find lots to say here, and make at least 85 other posts...... ;-)

Also, just curious, which island are you from? They all sound like they have their own character!


----------



## tk31

IszyStone said:


> I don't Think I ever really introduced myself here. So, Hi here I am! I'm Morgan, a 19 year old girl. Most definately an ffa. I live in Hawaii and I really love vampires.
> 
> Aloha pumehana Kakou e ko'u mau hoa a Dimensions. 'O Morgan ko'u inoa. No Hawaii mai au. Makemake nui au i na wamapaia a me na Kane nui.
> 
> Translation: A warm hello to my friends at Dimensions. Morgan's My name. I'm from Hawaii. I really like vampires and big men.
> 
> My Hawaiian skills are seriously lacking right now, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's me!!!



Dimensions seems like a great site; you shouldn't have any trouble making friends on here.


----------



## IszyStone

tk31 said:


> Dimensions seems like a great site; you shouldn't have any trouble making friends on here.



Well I'm not really knew. But welcome to you! 

...and for Tad I'm from Kaua'i.


----------



## tk31

IszyStone said:


> Well I'm not really knew. But welcome to you!
> 
> ...and for Tad I'm from Kaua'i.



I appreciate the welcome.


----------



## NYC_FFA

Hey everyone,
(Apologies, I repeat some of the same things I put in the main "Welcome" thread.)

I'm new to the forum. I've been reading the message boards since last night, but I just got the e-mail saying that my account is good to go.

I am an FFA, a term I didn't even know existed until last night. I am a writer, and I have been working on a screenplay based on my story as an FFA. Until last night, though, I didn't even know that there were other people like me, much less a whole community!

The forums have been great for me for two reasons. First, I was so confused in high school because my attractions towards guys was so different from my friends. Reading people's stories on here is so affirming for me.

Second, I have already learned so much about the community in my short time on here, and I would like to chat with other BHMs and FFAs as part of my research for my screenplay. Obviously since I am an FFA, I am interested in presenting the community in a completely respectful manner and not at all exploitative, so I hope that some of you would be interested in telling me your stories.

Okay, I've rambled for way too long. Here's a picture of me below.


----------



## Tad

Welcome NYC_FFA!

While FA differ from each other in lots of ways, many of us, of either gender, have had a lot of similar thoughts and experiences too. So you might find it interesting to read the FA board as well as this one. More grist for the mental mill


----------



## tk31

NYC_FFA said:


> Hey everyone,
> (Apologies, I repeat some of the same things I put in the main "Welcome" thread.)
> 
> I'm new to the forum. I've been reading the message boards since last night, but I just got the e-mail saying that my account is good to go.
> 
> I am an FFA, a term I didn't even know existed until last night. I am a writer, and I have been working on a screenplay based on my story as an FFA. Until last night, though, I didn't even know that there were other people like me, much less a whole community!
> 
> The forums have been great for me for two reasons. First, I was so confused in high school because my attractions towards guys was so different from my friends. Reading people's stories on here is so affirming for me.
> 
> Second, I have already learned so much about the community in my short time on here, and I would like to chat with other BHMs and FFAs as part of my research for my screenplay. Obviously since I am an FFA, I am interested in presenting the community in a completely respectful manner and not at all exploitative, so I hope that some of you would be interested in telling me your stories.
> 
> Okay, I've rambled for way too long. Here's a picture of me below.



Welcome to dimensions; I'm new here too. I didn't know this existed either, and finding this forum is kind of like a dream come true. I've noticed the people on here are very friendly, so you should have an easy time making friends on here. If you'd like to chat, just contact me.


----------



## stldpn

welcome nubes... everyone is pretty ok here... lurk if you like but we'd love you to participate...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

NYC_FFA said:


> Hey everyone,
> (Apologies, I repeat some of the same things I put in the main "Welcome" thread.)
> 
> I'm new to the forum. I've been reading the message boards since last night, but I just got the e-mail saying that my account is good to go.
> 
> I am an FFA, a term I didn't even know existed until last night. I am a writer, and I have been working on a screenplay based on my story as an FFA. Until last night, though, I didn't even know that there were other people like me, much less a whole community!
> 
> The forums have been great for me for two reasons. First, I was so confused in high school because my attractions towards guys was so different from my friends. Reading people's stories on here is so affirming for me.
> 
> Second, I have already learned so much about the community in my short time on here, and I would like to chat with other BHMs and FFAs as part of my research for my screenplay. Obviously since I am an FFA, I am interested in presenting the community in a completely respectful manner and not at all exploitative, so I hope that some of you would be interested in telling me your stories.
> 
> Okay, I've rambled for way too long. Here's a picture of me below.



Welcome, from my the time I started here, I can tell you the people here are nothing but nice, especially on this board, funny, witty, sarcastic, and just plain fun sometimes.

Enjoy the perusing.

Hozay


----------



## LadyBlueEyes

Hi Everyone! My name is Mandy and I am a 21 year old FFA from Missouri. I am a newbie and look forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## tk31

LadyBlueEyes said:


> Hi Everyone! My name is Mandy and I am a 21 year old FFA from Missouri. I am a newbie and look forward to meeting all of you.



Welcome to Dimensions, Mandy.


----------



## BigChaz

NYC_FFA, I want that chair.


----------



## NYC_FFA

BigChaz said:


> NYC_FFA, I want that chair.



I loved that chair! We went out to this really nice restaurant for drinks and dessert, and they had all these beautiful red chairs in the lobby. Good thing I decided to wear red and black that night. :happy:


----------



## WillSpark

LadyBlueEyes said:


> Hi Everyone! My name is Mandy and I am a 21 year old FFA from Missouri. I am a newbie and look forward to meeting all of you.



Your the very first fellow Missourian FFA I've ever come across! Welcome to Dims!


----------



## AdamKeller

Hey all BHM 28 in Virginia, love music, the outdoors, and good friends looks foward to meeting y'all


----------



## cager20

Was just introduced to the site by a friend, very nice hope to meet more friends


----------



## PeanutButterfly

Hi everyone!

I'm Juli, I'm 18 and from New Jersey. I'm a mini BBW at 5'4 185lbs, blond hair, green eyes. I've always loved fat guys, especially the linebacker look, sooo yummy. I have yet to meet a BHM with whom I have chemistry though but I'm hoping that'll change sometime soon.

I'm an avid reader and television watcher. I also really love travel and can't wait to visit Italy this summer. I'm going for an education degree but I'd also like to minor in psychology. Generally I'm a warm and open person but I'm not shy about my opinions. 

I'm pretty excited to finally be old enough to post on Dimensions. I've been lurking here _forever_ so I kind of feel like I already know some of you  

Welcome to all the other n00b$.


----------



## tk31

PeanutButterfly said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm Juli, I'm 18 and from New Jersey. I'm a mini BBW at 5'4 185lbs, blond hair, green eyes. I've always loved fat guys, especially the linebacker look, sooo yummy. I have yet to meet a BHM with whom I have chemistry though but I'm hoping that'll change sometime soon.
> 
> I'm an avid reader and television watcher. I also really love travel and can't wait to visit Italy this summer. I'm going for an education degree but I'd also like to minor in psychology. Generally I'm a warm and open person but I'm not shy about my opinions.
> 
> I'm pretty excited to finally be old enough to post on Dimensions. I've been lurking here _forever_ so I kind of feel like I already know some of you
> 
> Welcome to all the other n00b$.



I think you'll have no trouble getting to know everybody.


----------



## mjb1968

I am Michael and 6'3" 290 pounds. I have not been able to get a date in quite a long time due to a lot of women wanting skinny guys. I am not ugly but think a lot of women are turned off by my weight. A friend told me about this site so here I am. I am in the Seattle Washington area. I tried to put a picture on but it was too big. I guess the good thing is other things are really big too and thick. I can send a picture to anyone wanting one on your email.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

PeanutButterfly said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm Juli, I'm 18 and from New Jersey. I'm a mini BBW at 5'4 185lbs, blond hair, green eyes. I've always loved fat guys, especially the linebacker look, sooo yummy. I have yet to meet a BHM with whom I have chemistry though but I'm hoping that'll change sometime soon.
> 
> I'm an avid reader and television watcher. I also really love travel and can't wait to visit Italy this summer. I'm going for an education degree but I'd also like to minor in psychology. Generally I'm a warm and open person but I'm not shy about my opinions.
> 
> I'm pretty excited to finally be old enough to post on Dimensions. I've been lurking here _forever_ so I kind of feel like I already know some of you
> 
> Welcome to all the other n00b$.



Welcome Ms. Lurker!


----------



## RentonBob

Welcome all new people


----------



## Donnybrook

I'm coming out of the woodwork. Nope, nobody knows me, I've been a lurker. 

I'm 30-something, Caucasian and petite. I look like the actress Lily Taylor. At least once a day you will catch me fantasizing about making love to a BHM. The scenes that go through my mind are very steamy and very sexy.

When I discovered this board years ago I was dumbfounded to learn I wasn't alone. It changed how I saw myself, overnight. What I had thought was a personal eccentricity, became something that was shared by many people. It was kind of a remarkable experience. 

I am working on a piece of fiction I hope to submit to the story library. Any man or woman who doubts the love, attraction, the excitement that a woman can have for a BHM will change their mind after reading the story.

BHMs: we are not just into you some of the time. Some of us are into you ALL of the time. Of course, any good-looking, well-dressed, well-put-together man will make my head turn, but I think I've stated my preference.

Seriously, I mean, sometimes I have to remind myself that being an FFA is not "normal", not mainstream, and is not going to be understood in every social circle. On days like that I stop by the board.


----------



## matt uk

hi matt here, from yorkshire england. nice to find this place, ill post some pics soon. bye for now.


----------



## RJI

Hi new peeps.


----------



## chicken legs

Donnybrook said:


> I'm coming out of the woodwork. Nope, nobody knows me, I've been a lurker.
> 
> I'm 30-something, Caucasian and petite. I look like the actress Lily Taylor. At least once a day you will catch me fantasizing about making love to a BHM. The scenes that go through my mind are very steamy and very sexy.
> 
> When I discovered this board years ago I was dumbfounded to learn I wasn't alone. It changed how I saw myself, overnight. What I had thought was a personal eccentricity, became something that was shared by many people. It was kind of a remarkable experience.
> 
> I am working on a piece of fiction I hope to submit to the story library. Any man or woman who doubts the love, attraction, the excitement that a woman can have for a BHM will change their mind after reading the story.
> 
> BHMs: we are not just into you some of the time. Some of us are into you ALL of the time. Of course, any good-looking, well-dressed, well-put-together man will make my head turn, but I think I've stated my preference.
> 
> Seriously, I mean, sometimes I have to remind myself that being an FFA is not "normal", not mainstream, and is not going to be understood in every social circle. On days like that I stop by the board.



YAY more writers...and welcome to the boards


----------



## NYC_FFA

Donnybrook said:


> I'm coming out of the woodwork. Nope, nobody knows me, I've been a lurker.
> 
> I'm 30-something, Caucasian and petite. I look like the actress Lily Taylor. At least once a day you will catch me fantasizing about making love to a BHM. The scenes that go through my mind are very steamy and very sexy.
> 
> When I discovered this board years ago I was dumbfounded to learn I wasn't alone. It changed how I saw myself, overnight. What I had thought was a personal eccentricity, became something that was shared by many people. It was kind of a remarkable experience.
> 
> I am working on a piece of fiction I hope to submit to the story library. Any man or woman who doubts the love, attraction, the excitement that a woman can have for a BHM will change their mind after reading the story.
> 
> BHMs: we are not just into you some of the time. Some of us are into you ALL of the time. Of course, any good-looking, well-dressed, well-put-together man will make my head turn, but I think I've stated my preference.
> 
> Seriously, I mean, sometimes I have to remind myself that being an FFA is not "normal", not mainstream, and is not going to be understood in every social circle. On days like that I stop by the board.



Woot! Another writer! I can't wait to read your stuff.


----------



## Melian

NYC_FFA said:


> Woot! Another writer! I can't wait to read your stuff.



Same here! Welcome, and I'll keep an eye out for your work :happy:


----------



## ingfatdesirus

HAPPY NEW YEARS!
and a early HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY to you guys!


----------



## Isla620

Hi. I've been lurking for about a year, but it's not getting me anywhere, so I'm finally joining the conversation. 

I'm an FFA, thirty-something, white, petite, light brown hair, from Missouri. I'm looking forward to chatting with you all and making drooly faces over the amazing BHM photos here.


----------



## RJI

Isla620 said:


> Hi. I've been lurking for about a year, but it's not getting me anywhere, so I'm finally joining the conversation.
> 
> I'm an FFA, thirty-something, white, petite, light brown hair, from Missouri. I'm looking forward to chatting with you all and making drooly faces over the amazing BHM photos here.



Welcome 

add some pics to the FFA thread.


----------



## Melian

Isla620 said:


> Hi. I've been lurking for about a year, but it's not getting me anywhere, so I'm finally joining the conversation.
> 
> I'm an FFA, thirty-something, white, petite, light brown hair, from Missouri. I'm looking forward to chatting with you all and making drooly faces over the amazing BHM photos here.



It really is better to take the plunge


----------



## RentonBob

Welcome to all the new peeps


----------



## djudex

Isla620 said:


> Hi. I've been lurking for about a year, but it's not getting me anywhere, so I'm finally joining the conversation.





Melian said:


> It really is better to take the plunge



Melian speaks the truth, it's a lot more fun once you decide to come off the sidelines. Welcome to the big boy table


----------



## sailor422

I'm Matt im 23 and not new but I haven't posted here yet. Lets see here. I love music it makes the world better I listen to everything. I love sports I play watch and I am always ready to try new things. Im single and a bit of a feedee and feeder. Im always looking to meet new people so its nice to meet all of you and now you know a bit more about me. I hope to talk to all of you soon.
Matt


----------



## FinagleBroth

Hi guys, I'm a twentysomething living in the Deep South with a deep appreciation for the ladies. I'm pop-culture saturated so I love a good movie/song/whatever. I'm prolly a SSBHM but I haven't used a scale in over a decade just to be "official". Have fun, everyone.


----------



## Gyrene

haven't lurked here for about a year. can't seem to lose weight, want to hook up. whats new?


----------



## johnkong

pretty new...been looking around since my account was approved..i've done one introduction and thought i put one here also...if anyone has any ideas on what i should do...i be glad to hear from ya...i'll try and get a pic up has soon has i can...a little bout me...im 340 pounds 6'1 kinda shy first..but likes to make ppl laugh...i am always cracking jokes at my expense and it kinda taught me to accept who i am...i was bullied in middle school..but when i was in H.S. i moved alot and never really made any friends. im trying to get my life worked out..but it stresses me out and i turn to food. i've always been big but i started gaining weight when my dad and sis was killed and then agian when my grandma passed away..sorry for the sappiness...well hope to hear from ya'll and ya'll have a great day


----------



## chicken legs

Howdy Mr. Kong and you other fine noobs


----------



## johnkong

well howdy to you to..and thanks chicken_legs


----------



## BubbleButtBoy

Hi guys, I'm BBB. I'm never really good at this introduction stuff, so I'll be brief:
Basically, I've been bouncing around from different websites (Bfrat and FF to be specific), trying to fit into ( no pun intended) this subculture.

I've heard great things about Dimensions, and I've finally decided to jump on the bandwagon.
I wish myself the best of luck rising above the anonymous-one-time-poster level of membership =\


----------



## chicken legs

Nice to see you here BBB


----------



## BigChaz

BubbleButtBoy said:


> Hi guys, I'm BBB. I'm never really good at this introduction stuff, so I'll be brief:
> Basically, I've been bouncing around from different websites (Bfrat and FF to be specific), trying to fit into ( no pun intended) this subculture.
> 
> I've heard great things about Dimensions, and I've finally decided to jump on the bandwagon.
> I wish myself the best of luck rising above the anonymous-one-time-poster level of membership =\



Can I just ask what everyone else is thinking? Do you have a bubble butt?


----------



## chicken legs

yes he does:eat2:


----------



## BubbleButtBoy

BigChaz said:


> Can I just ask what everyone else is thinking? Do you have a bubble butt?



What chicken said. =p. I actually have some decent pictures up on FF, Same name there. But yes... to quote Monk, It's a gift... and a curse.


----------



## cambjuk

Hello everyone! I am Mark, 31 from the UK. Thought id say 'hi' to you all, and hope to get to know you better soon!


----------



## misskaribabyy

I'm kari and im new to this site....i am a ffa and looking for a bhm...i live in upstate ny and am looking to find someone!! =]


----------



## RJI

Welcome Kari....


----------



## tk31

misskaribabyy said:


> I'm kari and im new to this site....i am a ffa and looking for a bhm...i live in upstate ny and am looking to find someone!! =]



Welcome to the dimensions forums.


----------



## MasterShake

Isla620 said:


> Hi. I've been lurking for about a year, but it's not getting me anywhere, so I'm finally joining the conversation.
> 
> I'm an FFA, thirty-something, white, petite, light brown hair, from Missouri. I'm looking forward to chatting with you all and making drooly faces over the amazing BHM photos here.


Welcome from just across the border in Kansas! 

You from the KC or the St. Loo side of Misery - I mean, Missouri? 




misskaribabyy said:


> I'm kari and im new to this site....i am a ffa and looking for a bhm...i live in upstate ny and am looking to find someone!! =]


NOOOO!!! Why do all the single FFAs live in foreign countries like "New York" and "Outside of the Midwest"?!!!


----------



## Isla620

MasterShake said:


> Welcome from just across the border in Kansas!
> 
> You from the KC or the St. Loo side of Misery - I mean, Missouri?



Alas, I am closer to STL than KC.


----------



## 4wdBHM

Hi All!
How awesome it is to find a place like this on the web! I'm still new with all the terms but I'm a BHM looking to meet some new people and see if there are really any FFA's out there.

I'm in the Charlotte, NC area and I'll be seeing you around the forums.

Thanks!


----------



## henry73

Hi y'all. I'm glad to have found this site. My name is Henry and I'm 6'2" 460 lbs. I'm an easy guy to get along with and laid back. I am from a small town in Kentucky called Clay City it's about 40 miles east of Lexington. I would like to find a nice lady, no offense but I like this woman to be under 200 lbs and no less than 120 lbs. 

View attachment m_0c235d58a4c54195b951fe06caa68e8c.jpg


----------



## bigunclerob43

im a big guy who wants to find some one who sees the inside and not the outside:bow:


----------



## chicken legs

bigunclerob43 said:


> im a big guy who wants to find some one who sees the inside and not the outside:bow:



Soooo????no pics...

Dang it.


----------



## RJI

Is this a dating site?

Seems like every new person's first post lately is looking to bag an FFA (not a bad thing). I think the new guys should focus on hanging out here and get to know everyone and hone the skills a bit before just jumping into the i'm looking for a bride speech


----------



## Red Viking

Hey All,

Been reading this forum for a little while thought I'd join, everyone seems pretty friendly.

Anyway, I'm 6'5" about 425. BHM living in Surrey, BC and working downtown Vancouver and enjoying the Olympics.

I uploaded one photo to my profile.


----------



## RJI

Welcome,
I wish i had the extra cash and free time to go to the Olympics this year. I've always wanted to go and B.C. is on my must visit list.


----------



## chicken legs

RJI said:


> Is this a dating site?
> 
> Seems like every new person's first post lately is looking to bag an FFA (not a bad thing). I think the new guys should focus on hanging out here and get to know everyone and hone the skills a bit before just jumping into the i'm looking for a bride speech



Shhhh...dont tell them this isn't a dating site. Then they wont post pics for me to save to my wank folder


----------



## djudex

chicken legs said:


> Shhhh...dont tell them this isn't a dating site. Then they wont post pics for me to save to my wank folder



Girls don't wank, they schlick.


----------



## chicken legs

djudex said:


> Girls don't wank, they schlick.



LOL...I had to look up schlick..hahahah.


----------



## Kursal

Hi all, 

Just introducing myself. I am Kursal a BHM and I'm from the UK, in the south west.. well more north-south-west really. Gloucester (if anyone knows it?) which is between Birmingham and Bristol.

I am partly here to see if there are any single FFAs in my area (what single fat guy wouldn't want to know that?) but also... my god, I didn't even think this place would exist. I'm very happy that it does. 

I found myself pondering the other day the nature of my attraction to women. This was because I was spending Valentines day alone for the second time in 2 years and because I had nothing better to do. I'm going to state something for the record which I have struggled with for some time. I don't find overweight women attractive... there, I said it. I apologise if that offends someone out there, it really shouldn't. I have nothing against BBWs. There are men out there who love you for what you look like and that is a truly beautiful thing. Go out there, find those men and never let them go (unless they want to come up for air). To use the cleche; it's not you, it's me. It really is. I've had a thing for flat stomachs and belly buttons ever since I was a kid, it's just the way I am wired.

Anyway, I've felt really bad about this, especially recently. I was worried about asking women out because what right do I have wanting a slim girl to date a fat guy when the same fat guy won't date a fat girl? It's truly something I have agonised over. I have also worked in the photography and film field so, in comparison, a few of the women I have dated have been very attractive models so I know that there can be an attraction there. 

I think it is probably the media's recent focus on the 'obesity epidemic' (which I am sure is bad wording for the sake of scaremongering) but it's made me really unsure of myself in a way I've not been before. 

That's why this site was so good to stumble across. It just proves that I'm not wrong to only be attracted to thin girls in the same way that they are not wrong being attracted to me. 

To quote either Popeye, Jerry Herman or perhaps God: I am what I am!


----------



## Surlysomething

Red Viking said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Been reading this forum for a little while thought I'd join, everyone seems pretty friendly.
> 
> Anyway, I'm 6'5" about 425. BHM living in Surrey, BC and working downtown Vancouver and enjoying the Olympics.
> 
> I uploaded one photo to my profile.



Welcome! I'm from Vancouver and the Olympic fever is crazy!


----------



## That Guy You Met Once

chicken legs said:


> Shhhh...dont tell them this isn't a dating site. Then they wont post pics for me to save to my wank folder



This may not be a dating site, but it's a better dating site than most dating sites.

Anyway, this was taken with a camcorder on 2/19/10. I've been trying for a LONG time to get a picture without such shitty resolution, but this one is at least close to how I actually look.


----------



## scrambledegg

Hi all, 

Some of you will recognise my name from FF - I know a lot of people here are also on there. I haven't left FF, but I just fancied trying somewhere new! So here I am!

I'm (obviously) a BHM, I love my food! I also like larger ladies to, so I guess i've come to the right place!

Anyway's i'm sure i'll get to know you all soon, theres so much on the forums here, its hard to know where to start!

Heres a couple of pics so you know i'm an actual person!


----------



## *Ravenous*

Seventy-Seven said:


> This may not be a dating site, but it's a better dating site than most dating sites.
> 
> Anyway, this was taken with a camcorder on 2/19/10. I've been trying for a LONG time to get a picture without such shitty resolution, but this one is at least close to how I actually look.



Nice! Your very handsom


----------



## Zowie

Hallo hallo!
I just joined. I figured, eh, instead of just lurking as guest, I might as well be honest with myself and say that this sounds like the best place to be.
I'm Zoë (don't worry if you don't feel like typing the dots, I usually won't)
Ehhh, I'm 18, 5'7'', 115, student in Fine Arts, living just outside of Montreal, hating the winter, loving the big men around (although they're always so bundled up against the cold, it's leaving a little too much to the imagination, tsk. Oh well, summer soon). I was always attracted to bigger guys, but figured it was more a question of proximity, as most of my friends just happened to be bigger. However, my boyfriend, who I started dating when he was 170, shot up to 250 in the year we were together, and well, WOAH O_O I usually keep this amazement to myself, but starting hinting at it that I don't *mind* his new weight and it'd be *okay* if he kept it on. (Meaning, "You are so freaking hot, how about another 50 pounds to really make me crazy?") He's not getting it. Ah well.
But in other news... I've lost my train of thought. But I'm very much looking forwards to meeting everyone and talking. I was very much amazed to learn that there was a huge community of the same likes as me (Yes, I do live under a rock, why do you ask?) and well, yes. Much obliged to everyone!
Super Old pic for reference, I'll eventually take a new one. I got new glasses, and about mid-lentch hair.


----------



## Melian

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hallo hallo!
> I just joined. I figured, eh, instead of just lurking as guest, I might as well be honest with myself and say that this sounds like the best place to be.
> I'm Zoë (don't worry if you don't feel like typing the dots, I usually won't)
> Ehhh, I'm 18, 5'7'', 115, student in Fine Arts, living just outside of Montreal, hating the winter, loving the big men around (although they're always so bundled up against the cold, it's leaving a little too much to the imagination, tsk. Oh well, summer soon). I was always attracted to bigger guys, but figured it was more a question of proximity, as most of my friends just happened to be bigger. However, my boyfriend, who I started dating when he was 170, shot up to 250 in the year we were together, and well, WOAH O_O I usually keep this amazement to myself, but starting hinting at it that I don't *mind* his new weight and it'd be *okay* if he kept it on. (Meaning, "You are so freaking hot, how about another 50 pounds to really make me crazy?") He's not getting it. Ah well.
> But in other news... I've lost my train of thought. But I'm very much looking forwards to meeting everyone and talking. I was very much amazed to learn that there was a huge community of the same likes as me (Yes, I do live under a rock, why do you ask?) and well, yes. Much obliged to everyone!
> Super Old pic for reference, I'll eventually take a new one. I got new glasses, and about mid-lentch hair.



Hey Zoë (umlauts courtesy of copy-paste )!

Welcome to the board. You sound awesome


----------



## RentonBob

Welcome aboard all new people. Dive in and have some fun


----------



## bigjmccoy

Hello,
I'm Janis and I love big cuddly guys, and appriciate guys that like big cuddly girls (which is me). (BHM that don't prefer bbw, shouldn't feel guilty though : you like what you like, just, you know, don't go around wearing "No Fat Chicks" t-shirt, or crap of that nature.) I am engaged to a beautiful BHM who I'm completely mad about,:wubu: but I can appriciate a big soft belly or broad shoulders anytime, right?


----------



## mischel

Some more Umlauts for your Copypastalovin'.
öäü
Yeah, we got the best ones in Germany^^. No need for an ë.
Österreich
Äquator
Überraschung


----------



## Bearsy

Hi all, I'm Bearsy(Darien in real life)
I live in Buffalo NY.
I love my city. Contrary to popular belief, it's an amazing place to live. 
I have some major body images, but since finding this site 2 days ago, I can feel them literally melting away, just to know that there are people out there who actually like people like me. 
So, yay!
As I stated in a different thread, I generally prefer smaller girls, the size difference is my favorite part, I think. I love how they feel so fragile in my arms.
Idk, any more questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## Melian

mischel said:


> Some more Umlauts for your Copypastalovin'.
> öäü
> Yeah, we got the best ones in Germany^^. No need for an ë.
> Österreich
> Äquator
> Überraschung



LOL...but now we have to come back to this page of this thread every time we want to use them!! You should have at least put a naked pic on this page so there is some benefit to using the list


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> LOL...but now we have to come back to this page of this thread every time we want to use them!! You should have at least put a naked pic on this page so there is some benefit to using the list



totally agree with melian here


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> totally agree with melian here



Mischel, you've got yet another fan!


----------



## Joe944

Hey everyone, found this place quite recently so I decided to make an account and see if I can meet some new and interesting people, because that's always a good thing!

I'm from the bay area, lived in California all my life and I am completely fine with that. Although I am a big fan of traveling, I think it's important to learn as much as possible during the short time we have on this planet. If I happen to be watching TV, which is pretty much never these days, it's almost always going to be the science or discovery channel. Although there are a couple of TV shows I watch, just through other means. 

I've been a big guy my whole life, right now my physical attributes are about 6 foot and between 260 and 280lbs. Always been somewhat muscular, although I don't lift weights all that often. Being a fat guy who was always interested in nerdy things, but didn't really want to be delegated to only hanging out with the nerds in class made for an interesting experience growing up. Didn't really come out of my shell until college, but I can honestly say I'm happy with who I am.

On the average weekend, getting together with quality friends and having fun are certainly top priorities. I am single at the moment too, and being that every single one of my friends is living with a girlfriend or currently engaged not to mention the fact that I work nights, it makes it difficult just to get out there and meet new people. Sob story I know, but the internet is certainly a more comfortable place to meet people than figuring out ways to go out and do stuff by yourself. Can't really say I'm looking for anything _too_ specific, I'm quite open minded. I've never been with a petite woman, which I am definitely attracted to.

Alright I think I've written enough here... I'm sure I'll be seeing everyone around on the forums.


----------



## Zowie

Wicked tongue. BHM Gene Simmons?

But hey, welcome ^^


----------



## heavyhitter

Manny here from los angeles just saying whats up?!


----------



## deanbpm

Hi my name is Dean. I'm in my mid twenties from the UK and im a big guy...almost like a bear apart from i dont live in the woods and steal picnics. I seem to get on easily with most people. Infact I can count people who I dislike on one hand. I'm quite lovable and easy going and have what people who know me call 'a unique personality' hehe. I can be a little hyperactive and bizarre at times and very quiet at other times. I would love to find a balance between the two but I cant. A psychiatrist would probably diagnose me as bi-polar. I just think i'm mad. My main interest is music. I have a really eclectic taste which varies from the normal to the weird and i'm constantly attempting to arrange noises in to a manner which resembles music but often fail in doing so. I love words that have all been put together to form stories and poems and also love watching films- mainly arty, independent stuff (although my guilty pleasure is romantic comedies) and i like playing games. Other than that i love the smell of shoe polish and coconuts and i love a good cup of chai tea along with several glasses of wine and a bit of what you fancy. I also love day dreaming and can romanticize the yarbles out of pretty much anything.


----------



## tekkers

i've been checking out the forum for the past week and it seems to have the kind of people i would like to get to know. im a 28 year old BHM who is single at the moment from the U.K, i hope to use this site to make friends and maybe find love (you just never know).

just shaved my head so here's some pics hope it suits me, not the best of pics but ill upload some more later


----------



## tekkers

here's another pic


----------



## Surlysomething

There is some *fierce* BHM hotness in this thread.

:eat2:


----------



## Zowie

Heeey welcome, both of you! ^^


----------



## Large Militant Guy

I don't know why I am here, I think I am finally just broken mentally or whatever.

(*This is long, so I don't blame you for not reading it. I just need to vent and get it out there I guess*)

Anyways, I am 30, 6'4", mid 300's in weight (I don't weigh myself often), and live in the Chicago area.

Here is my story:

I've been fat my whole life (I don't like acronyms and all that crap, just call me a fat guy). In grammar school it was not that bad, sure I was the "fat kid," but we were all close kids (_and we were pretty diverse, but all ghetto children basically, and money is the most important difference really in society_).

My problems began on the high school school bus. See I went to a Catholic boys school (_if I would have went to the local Chicago public high school, I'd be in prison now. No lie or exaggeration in that..._), but rode the sister school's mostly 90% girl school bus. Well as happens to fat kids, I was bullied like a mother blanker (I curse a lot), and of course it was by those girls.

So here I am, a young adolescent kid, being called fat and disgusting for 3 years straight by girls I am forced to interact with daily. Not one girl came to defend me, not one. That hurt and really messed me up, mentally. So I became a depressed suicidal alcoholic (fun years of my life, oh yeah!). Yep, to cope with being the fat disgusting guy, I drank a lot, hourly.

Well, in my early 20s I got a security job, oh I loved that job. It's one profession were being a big guy really helps. Nothing like tackling a crackhead trying to shank you, seriously it is fun, it is a great rush.

And I had this female coworker, this cute little Italian girl, we got to know each other well. I covered her ass (and she had a nice ass), she covered my ass (In security you hid your screw ups or get fired), we grew close and friendly. In fact she was a woman I could talk about everything with, including flirtatious very sexual things. (_You think it is going to have a happy ending don't cha? Just wait, it's gets real messed up_)

This is odd for me, I have never had a female friend before, let alone one I could basically make overtly sexual flirtations with. I started falling for this girl, something serious. I mean it was the actual love word, my days around her were respites in my alcoholic existence. Just being around her I felt alive and all that good crap. When she went home, to her boyfriend (_I did not mention that did I?_), I got depressed like a mother bleeper.

Well I knew, she had a boyfriend, I ain't got a chance in hell. One thing, he ain't a "fat disgusting guy" like myself. Second, he was a rich and had everything handed to him in his life including his wealth (_his daddy was rich, like most rich people's daddies_). So, I just drank more and got more depressed and suicidal.

Anyhow, things got really serious. One day a guy who she had arrested came back for her. After punching a hole in the wall of the office, I chased out after the guy, intent on ending his life with the butterfly knife I carried at the time. Unfortunately, I did not catch him. But from that day forward, I protected her and worried about her whenever she came to work (_also note, she had a rich boyfriend, yet he still had her going to a dangerous security job. To me, that is a man who don't know how to protect his woman, but women are into punks today I guess_).

Well when you actively protect someone, your love for them really grows. This was a really dark time for me, being around the woman I love, but not being able to be with her, compounded with my fear for her safety. I was really struggling with the depression and alcoholism at that time.

Well something happened that made me have to act. Her boyfriend proposed to her on a vacation to Cancun. I was devastated, I was broken, I had to do something or I was just going to jump in front of a commuter train. So, I told her that I love her.

Her reaction? Not, well I just ain't into you. Or, I see you as a friend. Or, you are just not the type of guy I'm into. Or, I love my fiance. Her words to me were and quote exactly "you are not going to start stalking me?"

The woman I loved and protected, thought I was going to harm her. The woman who knew me best in my entire life, thought I was just some no good effing stalker.

Needless to say, I said a very shocked "NO!" She then realized that was like the wrong thing to say and started giving me crap about how she dated a coworker once and swore never to date a coworker again and all that crap.

That incident actually broke my alcoholism and changed me from being depressed, to being a very bitter fat man. I have not had a drink in about 7 years now.

But here is the problem, you can't live on bitterness forever. I turned 30 last year and I go smacked with the whole, I am going to die alone, mid-life crisis crap. Now the depression is back, but thankfully not the boozing.

So basically, never ever being on a date, kissing, or all those things many people take for a given experience in one's life has broken me. 

And now, I'm here. Why? Hell if I know, I'm desperate but realistic. No woman wants anything to do with a broke, inexperienced (I ain't just talking about sex, I am talking everything romantically), 30 year old.




Anyways--- As you can tell, I take introduction threads very seriously.

(Also I don't post on the main introduction thread because I rather just deal with fat men and women who are into fat men at this point)


----------



## deanbpm

No way, we both have anthropomorphic eggplants for avatar pictures


----------



## Zowie

Wow, Militant, I know this is a terrible thing to say, but that's pretty much the most insightful introduction post I've ever seen. I mean, I don't know how effective an internet forum is at turning your life around, but well, at least we can cheer you up. I hope your life does take a turn for the better, you seem like a really nice guy despite all this crap that's happened.





...And for the record, my antropomorphic eggplant PWNS.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Militant, you've landed in the right place, and that was one heck of an introduction. Thank you for sharing so much of yourself. 

I'm sure you'll find more to say poking around the threads on the board and getting to know people.



Welcome.


----------



## deanbpm

Fucking hell man, I have only just read through your post and kind of feel bad about not doing before.
Drink gets the better of me sometimes. I have never become a full blown alcoholic but I go through periods of drinking a lot every day and if not doing that I binge drink when placed in a situation where one is expected to drink. Living in a country like the UK in which the average social life revolves around pubs and clubs this happens quite a lot. One thing I have found with drink myself and what I have seen in others it makes depression even worse so its good that you are now sober.
I know its the obvious thing to say but chin up matey. Good shit does happen even if it does take time.


----------



## Surlysomething

Large Militant Guy said:


> I don't know why I am here, I think I am finally just broken mentally or whatever.



I'm glad you found us. Stick around or whatever.  We're a good bunch of people and there is a lot of support if you need it.


----------



## chicken legs

Large Militant Guy said:


> I don't know why I am here, I think I am finally just broken mentally or whatever.
> 
> )



Dude, you are still young, and it seems you are ready to mix things up a bit. To get you started here is some salt because learing to take things with a grain of salt helps the soul. Looking foward to getting to know your POV on things, and feel free to post FFA eyecandy....


----------



## bigjaydc20017

Just introducing myself, Im new to the site


----------



## bigjaydc20017

Any Ladies from the DC MD or VA area


----------



## ouroboros

Hello. I finally decided to stop lurking as a guest. Im a 19(almost 20) year old music major from New Jersey. My main instrument is flute. My hobbies include music(obviously) yoga, and baking. I am a tea and museum enthusiast.

I have always been attracted to bigger guys, I think its the cuddly factor and the difference in size (I am very petite[4'11" and 90lb]) 

View attachment 24499_1092398246067_1709868631_166234_4388072_n.jpg


----------



## tekkers

ouroboros said:


> Hello. I finally decided to stop lurking as a guest. Im a 19(almost 20) year old music major from New Jersey. My main instrument is flute. My hobbies include music(obviously) yoga, and baking. I am a tea and museum enthusiast.
> 
> I have always been attracted to bigger guys, I think its the cuddly factor and the difference in size (I am very petite[4'11" and 90lb])



very good looking, wish you were here in the U.K with me :smitten:


----------



## deanbpm

ouroboros said:


> I am a tea and museum enthusiast




A kindred spirit...I love it! and you like music. I have tried to record the flute before and it was very difficult to do it justice.


----------



## ouroboros

tekkers said:


> very good looking, wish you were here in the U.K with me :smitten:



Thank you for the compliment Ive been to the U.K. twice and loved it. Id like to go again in the near future. 



deanbpm said:


> A kindred spirit...I love it! and you like music. I have tried to record the flute before and it was very difficult to do it justice.



It is hard to record the flute lol. The flute always likes to become distorted or too breathy if the mic is to close to the mouth piece. I like to record myself to analyze my playing(im kinda a music nerd). Ive found I get the best results when I put the mic kinda off to the side(closer to the keys) and a few feet away. 
Do you play any instruments?


----------



## ouroboros

deanbpm said:


> A kindred spirit...I love it! and you like music. I have tried to record the flute before and it was very difficult to do it justice.



It is hard to record the flute lol. The flute always likes to become distorted or too breathy if the mic is to close to the mouth piece. I like to record myself to analyze my playing(im kinda a music nerd). Ive found I get the best results when I put the mic kinda off to the side(closer to the keys) and a few feet away. 
Do you play any instruments?


----------



## deanbpm

I'm studying a degree in Music Technology but I don't really play an instrument. The music I make tends to be on the electronic side of things. I'm not half as passionate about it as I used to be though. For some reason once I started studying it I lost my muse. I'm taking a year out at the moment to hopefully get me back in to the swing of things.

Where abouts on our lovely island have you visited?


----------



## ouroboros

deanbpm said:


> I'm studying a degree in Music Technology but I don't really play an instrument. The music I make tends to be on the electronic side of things. I'm not half as passionate about it has I used to be though. For some reason once I started studying it I lost my muse. I'm taking a year out at the moment to hopefully get me back in to the swing of things.
> 
> Where abouts on our lovely island have you visited?



I understand what your going through. As a music major all I do is practice and over half the time its things I dont like, or I have to practice even if I really dont feel like it because I have a performance coming up. Its hard to keep the passion alive. There are times where I doubt myself, but I know that music is my life so I push through the hard times lol. Taking a break is probably a good thing for you musically because you wont be distracted by all of the forced, boring assignments:happy:. 

Ive been to London, Dublin, and Edinburgh. I've been to other cites as well but I cant remember the names.


----------



## deanbpm

That is my thinking. A few months without the tedium of being told how to do things will get my creative juices flowing again.

I'm kind of ashamed to say that I have never been to Scotland or Ireland and none of them are that far away. I go to London as much as I can though. I want to live there once I have got university out of the way. The city where I live is a place in the Midlands called Stoke-on-Trent and its a pretty dead place. It has a serious lack of culture and the little to do which is fun I have done far too much of.


----------



## ouroboros

deanbpm said:


> That is my thinking. A few months without the tedium of being told how to do things will get my creative juices flowing again.
> 
> I'm kind of ashamed to say that I have never been to Scotland or Ireland and none of them are that far away. I go to London as much as I can though. I want to live there once I have got university out of the way. The city where I live is a place in the Midlands called Stoke-on-Trent and its a pretty dead place. It has a serious lack of culture and the little to do which is fun I have done far too much of.



I really enjoyed Scotland and Ireland, they were both beautiful. I really liked London, It was like a cleaner nyc. 

My town is kinda the same, and every time something nice opens up it winds up closing in a couple of months because of the recession. Luckily i live half an hour away from the city so its not too bad. and there are a lot of neighboring ethnic towns to keep me entertained.


----------



## deanbpm

The closest major city near me is Manchester which is pretty cool. There is always plenty of things to do, it has always been a breeding ground for music and culture and I love the atmosphere.

I can remember going London one time and I was wandering around a market in Hackney and there must of been 30 people dancing to a little tinny radio playing reggae and it was a Tuesday afternoon which made it even better. Its a shame that if anyone did that in my city they would get arrested


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

ouroboros said:


> Hello. I finally decided to stop lurking as a guest. Im a 19(almost 20) year old music major from New Jersey. My main instrument is flute. My hobbies include music(obviously) yoga, and baking. I am a tea and museum enthusiast.
> 
> I have always been attracted to bigger guys, I think its the cuddly factor and the difference in size (I am very petite[4'11" and 90lb])




Very beautiful!!! :wubu:


----------



## luv_it_here

Welcome ouroboros, it's awesome to see some cooll musical folk pop up on here, Dean - you too! 

Anywho, glad you joined. You're SO cute, it's amazing, and I feel ya on the size difference thing. I loooooove curling up with a petite woman. Awesome.


----------



## ouroboros

deanbpm said:


> The closest major city near me is Manchester which is pretty cool. There is always plenty of things to do, it has always been a breeding ground for music and culture and I love the atmosphere.
> 
> I can remember going London one time and I was wandering around a market in Hackney and there must of been 30 people dancing to a little tinny radio playing reggae and it was a Tuesday afternoon which made it even better. Its a shame that if anyone did that in my city they would get arrested



That's really awesome. The coolest thing that I saw was in the subway in Manhattan, there were a bunch of people break-dancing on a moving subway car.  It was really cool to see but I was afraid they where going to get hurt. 






luv_it_here said:


> Welcome ouroboros, it's awesome to see some cooll musical folk pop up on here, Dean - you too!
> 
> Anywho, glad you joined. You're SO cute, it's amazing, and I feel ya on the size difference thing. I loooooove curling up with a petite woman. Awesome.



awww...thanks. Are you musical?


----------



## WillSpark

Yes! Music folk! 

I have to say I connected with the above conversation a heck of a lot.

I'm planning on going to NJ next fall to go into a double-major. Food Studies, and Musical Theatre. How bout that combination? Are you familiar with Montclair, Ouro?


----------



## ouroboros

I am familiar with Monclair, it has an amazing music program. its like 15mins away from the university I go to(I go to William Patterson).

Food studies and Musical theater that sounds like a fun combination, what are you planning to do with it, Will?


----------



## Bearsy

ouroboros said:


> I am familiar with Monclair, it has an amazing music program. its like 15mins away from the university I go to(I go to William Patterson).



No way, I've been looking at William Paterson! How do you like it?


----------



## ouroboros

Bearsy said:


> No way, I've been looking at William Paterson! How do you like it?



I love it! All of the professors that i've had so far are really nice. I'm a commuter so I can't tell you first hand how the dorms are, but from what ive heard and seen there alright. 

What are you studying?


----------



## WillSpark

ouroboros said:


> I am familiar with Monclair, it has an amazing music program. its like 15mins away from the university I go to(I go to William Patterson).
> 
> Food studies and Musical theater that sounds like a fun combination, what are you planning to do with it, Will?



I plan to jumpstart a career in or near NYC in Music Theatre supplemented in income by working the restaurant biz. I love both with a passion so I'm seriously looking forward to getting out of the midwest. I have an audition for the Music Theatre program a week from now.

And while I am really loving this conversation and all of us commentating on the very coincidental location and passion similarity, I think that for the sake of the thread it may be served better in a PM.


----------



## Bearsy

ouroboros said:


> I love it! All of the professors that i've had so far are really nice. I'm a commuter so I can't tell you first hand how the dorms are, but from what ive heard and seen there alright.
> 
> What are you studying?



I was looking at communications with a secondary focus on political science.


----------



## ouroboros

WillSpark said:


> And while I am really loving this conversation and all of us commentating on the very coincidental location and passion similarity, I think that for the sake of the thread it may be served better in a PM.



I completely agree!


----------



## shortfat

I've been a member for a while, but just now posting a pic. 

View attachment pldupsh 3-13.jpg


----------



## shortfat

Another intro pic 

View attachment couch3-10.jpg


----------



## tekkers

ouroboros said:


> Thank you for the compliment Ive been to the U.K. twice and loved it. Id like to go again in the near future.



next time you come to the U.K make your way up north to newcastle and ill show you around


----------



## em1

OMG, I feel like I hit the motherlode, here.

Hi everyone! I'm a FFA.

Describe myself: early 30s. American. Blonde, blue eyes. Medium height. Thin. Considered pretty. LOVE heavy men. Your bellies turn me on.

Those lame thin men, phh. Like my boyfriend when he comments about George Clooney or something, thinking I'd like that better. Yeah, whatever.

Very turned on by gainers, I must say. I love seeing your belly get bigger.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

em1 said:


> OMG, I feel like I hit the motherlode, here.
> 
> Hi everyone! I'm a FFA.
> 
> Describe myself: early 30s. American. Blonde, blue eyes. Medium height. Thin. Considered pretty. LOVE heavy men. Your bellies turn me on.
> 
> Those lame thin men, phh. Like my boyfriend when he comments about George Clooney or something, thinking I'd like that better. Yeah, whatever.
> 
> Very turned on by gainers, I must say. I love seeing your belly get bigger.


Hi em1, and welcome to dims!


----------



## barrel37

Hi I'm Barrel I'm new to the site. 

View attachment mediainn.jpg


----------



## Symmetry Breaker

I'm an attractive(was regularly propositioned when I was borderline anoerexic at 140 lbs - a weight which was impossible to maintain as I matured) young male from NW Ontario, 6 ft 220-something lbs, recovering from a series of injuries, powerfully built, but with unfortunate tendencies to observable endomorphy(which is why I'm here, duh).

For reasons which should be obvious to everyone here(ie. endomorphic males are entangled in a hostile fitness landscape), I do not plan on being a quasi-BHM much longer, and intend to amend this handicap epistatically, to what extent is possible, through energy balance/hypertrophic remedy(the only feasible methods, I'm afraid). 

Though retired from a tenure of erudition(my bent will be evident to my peers), I am a pathologically ambitious perfectionist, and currently in the nascent stages of establishing myself as a r*******g artist(all I will say for now).

But, given the image sensetive nature of such a pursuit, my progress is dependent upon my success in hypostatically supressing all obsevable endomorphy, as I will *not* undermine my reputation from a position of disadvantage - first impressions are *everything* in this business and I will not abide anything less than an exemplary outcome(read: the stigma of being husky/chubby/fat is out of the question). 

I've been lurking for approximately three years, so you will find me at an advantage in any near interactions/altercations.

I am not here for BBW(or anyone), as I am skeptical that I could be sexually attracted to anything beyond mini-BBWs(ie. a chubby girl, most likely under 200 lbs), whom probably don't self-identify as BBW to begin with(and thus don't frequent Dimms, too busy with ectomorphic douche-bags IRL like other women).

I'm not here to validate the ego of bored dilettantes(who are usually 'taken' anyway) competing for compliments from guys whose existence they wouldn't deign to acknowledge IRL(you know who you are, lol), or to indulge a strategic probing of male credulity(I'm not the typical guy who is naive about women, so you will not find such diversions profitable where I am concerned).

Neither am I into spinning my wheels(like many of the credulous BHMs here), in anticipation that a Unicorn(a conventionally attractive, *available* FFA) will spontaneously manifest on my front lawn(aint gonna happen, for reasons I will shortly explain). 

To be honest, I'm intellectually critical of the whole FFA canaard which seems to cultivate here, but I do feel a certain kinship to BHM, and thus a certain obligation to help them cut through the BS and reconcile a true state of nature(ouch!).


----------



## stldpn

Symmetry Breaker said:


> I'm an attractive(was regularly propositioned when I was borderline anoerexic at 140 lbs - a weight which was impossible to maintain as I matured) young male from NW Ontario, 6 ft 220-something lbs, recovering from a series of injuries, powerfully built, but with unfortunate tendencies to observable endomorphy(which is why I'm here, duh).
> 
> For reasons which should be obvious to everyone here(ie. endomorphic males are entangled in a hostile fitness landscape), I do not plan on being a quasi-BHM much longer, and intend to amend this handicap epistatically, to what extent is possible, through energy balance/hypertrophic remedy(the only feasible methods, I'm afraid).
> 
> Though retired from a tenure of erudition(my bent will be evident to my peers), I am a pathologically ambitious perfectionist, and currently in the nascent stages of establishing myself as a r*******g artist(all I will say for now).
> 
> But, given the image sensetive nature of such a pursuit, my progress is dependent upon my success in hypostatically supressing all obsevable endomorphy, as I will *not* undermine my reputation from a position of disadvantage - first impressions are *everything* in this business and I will not abide anything less than an exemplary outcome(read: the stigma of being husky/chubby/fat is out of the question).
> 
> I've been lurking for approximately three years, so you will find me at an advantage in any near interactions/altercations.
> 
> I am not here for BBW(or anyone), as I am skeptical that I could be sexually attracted to anything beyond mini-BBWs(ie. a chubby girl, most likely under 200 lbs), whom probably don't self-identify as BBW to begin with(and thus don't frequent Dimms, too busy with ectomorphic douche-bags IRL like other women).
> 
> I'm not here to validate the ego of bored dilettantes(who are usually 'taken' anyway) competing for compliments from guys whose existence they wouldn't deign to acknowledge IRL(you know who you are, lol), or to indulge a strategic probing of male credulity(I'm not the typical guy who is naive about women, so you will not find such diversions profitable where I am concerned).
> 
> Neither am I into spinning my wheels(like many of the credulous BHMs here), in anticipation that a Unicorn(a conventionally attractive, *available* FFA) will spontaneously manifest on my front lawn(aint gonna happen, for reasons I will shortly explain).
> 
> To be honest, I'm intellectually critical of the whole FFA canaard which seems to cultivate here, but I do feel a certain kinship to BHM, and thus a certain obligation to help them cut through the BS and reconcile a true state of nature(ouch!).



So you don't want to be fat... you don't like fat girls... you question the intelligence of the ffas here... you intentionally use superfluous adjectives and allegories in your posts... your height body weight indicate that you are merely slightly overweight not obese (and therefore incapable of providing the women here on the BHM/FFA board with wank fodder)... and yet you find yourself here? 

:bow::bow::bow:Congratulations, the probability that people here are going to hate on you harder than they do on me is high. Welcome!


----------



## Paquito

Symmetry Breaker said:


> I'm an attractive(was regularly propositioned when I was borderline anoerexic at 140 lbs - a weight which was impossible to maintain as I matured) young male from NW Ontario, 6 ft 220-something lbs, recovering from a series of injuries, powerfully built, but with unfortunate tendencies to observable endomorphy(which is why I'm here, duh).
> 
> For reasons which should be obvious to everyone here(ie. endomorphic males are entangled in a hostile fitness landscape), I do not plan on being a quasi-BHM much longer, and intend to amend this handicap epistatically, to what extent is possible, through energy balance/hypertrophic remedy(the only feasible methods, I'm afraid).
> 
> Though retired from a tenure of erudition(my bent will be evident to my peers), I am a pathologically ambitious perfectionist, and currently in the nascent stages of establishing myself as a r*******g artist(all I will say for now).
> 
> But, given the image sensetive nature of such a pursuit, my progress is dependent upon my success in hypostatically supressing all obsevable endomorphy, as I will *not* undermine my reputation from a position of disadvantage - first impressions are *everything* in this business and I will not abide anything less than an exemplary outcome(read: the stigma of being husky/chubby/fat is out of the question).
> 
> I've been lurking for approximately three years, so you will find me at an advantage in any near interactions/altercations.
> 
> I am not here for BBW(or anyone), as I am skeptical that I could be sexually attracted to anything beyond mini-BBWs(ie. a chubby girl, most likely under 200 lbs), whom probably don't self-identify as BBW to begin with(and thus don't frequent Dimms, too busy with ectomorphic douche-bags IRL like other women).
> 
> I'm not here to validate the ego of bored dilettantes(who are usually 'taken' anyway) competing for compliments from guys whose existence they wouldn't deign to acknowledge IRL(you know who you are, lol), or to indulge a strategic probing of male credulity(I'm not the typical guy who is naive about women, so you will not find such diversions profitable where I am concerned).
> 
> Neither am I into spinning my wheels(like many of the credulous BHMs here), in anticipation that a Unicorn(a conventionally attractive, *available* FFA) will spontaneously manifest on my front lawn(aint gonna happen, for reasons I will shortly explain).
> 
> To be honest, I'm intellectually critical of the whole FFA canaard which seems to cultivate here, but I do feel a certain kinship to BHM, and thus a certain obligation to help them cut through the BS and reconcile a true state of nature(ouch!).



Self-hatred due to fat body? Check.
Disinterest in fat partners? Check.
Air of intellectual superiority? Check.
It seems incredulous that you actually want to be a member here. If you've been viewing this site for years, then what do you have to gain from posting here? 
Please tell me that you don't think this is a place for larger men to find camaraderie during weight-loss.


----------



## Guinness

Symmetry Breaker said:


> To be honest, I'm intellectually critical of the whole FFA canaard which seems to cultivate here, but I do feel a certain kinship to BHM, and thus a certain obligation to help them cut through the BS and reconcile a true state of nature(ouch!).



I don't feel any kinship with pretentious losers, nor do I want their help reconciling my true state of nature. And after chatting with several of the women here I can say that your description of them is total hateful BS.


----------



## Symmetry Breaker

stldpn said:


> So you don't want to be fat...



It is a handicap.



stldpn said:


> you don't like fat girls...



Is it required?



stldpn said:


> you question the intelligence of the ffas here...



Sounds like a strawman...

But speculating on the intelligence of resident FFAs(?) is really not my concern.



stldpn said:


> you intentionally use superfluous adjectives and allegories in your posts...



Rhetorical embellishment is my affectation of choice.



stldpn said:


> your height body weight indicate that you are merely slightly overweight not obese (and therefore incapable of providing the
> 
> women here on the BHM/FFA board with wank fodder)... and yet you find yourself here?



I am a endo-meso, like yourself.

But, yes, I have little interest in 'posing' for resident FFAs(?), regardless. 

My only concern is in communicating a true state of nature.



stldpn said:


> :bow::bow::bow:Congratulations, the probability that people here are going to hate on you harder than they do on me is high.
> 
> Welcome!



This is a certainty.

But thanks, I admire your temperament(evidenced in how you conducted yourself during the whole 'Anti-BBW' debacle), as one of the few BHM which demonstrates balls around here.


----------



## Symmetry Breaker

> Self-hatred due to fat body? Check.
> Disinterest in fat partners? Check.



Is this required for membership?



> Air of intellectual superiority? Check.



Don't blame me for *your* attribution.



> It seems incredulous that you actually want to be a member here.



Perhaps I am merely more tolerant than you.



> If you've been viewing this site for years, then what do you have to gain from posting here?
> Please tell me that you don't think this is a place for larger men to find camaraderie during weight-loss.



No worries about that.


----------



## Symmetry Breaker

Guinness said:


> I don't feel any kinship with pretentious losers, nor do I want their help reconciling my true state of nature. And after chatting with several of the women here I can say that your description of them is total hateful BS.



Speaking of BS(like your strawman), where did I offer a 'description' of any of the women here?


----------



## Guinness

Symmetry Breaker said:


> Speaking of BS(like your strawman), where did I offer a 'description' of any of the women here?



Here.


Symmetry Breaker said:


> I'm not here to validate the ego of bored dilettantes(who are usually 'taken' anyway) competing for compliments from guys whose existence they wouldn't deign to acknowledge IRL(you know who you are, lol)



And in that other thread you accuse them of just coming here for an ego boost. You don't say it explicitly, but you obviously don't like them. Whatever. I don't really care if you want to show up and act like a twat. Don't be surprised when everyone treats you like one.


----------



## stldpn

Symmetry Breaker said:


> But thanks, I admire your temperament(evidenced in how you conducted yourself during the whole 'Anti-BBW' debacle), as one of the few BHM which demonstrates balls around here.



FYI I'm IN LOVE with a bbw eg. it's not an "anti-bbw" thing, it's a this particular space is not about bbw thing. We have women here that dutifully believe I hate fat women/women in general for sure, but that's just not the case. I'm struggling to see how you would find my body type comparable to yours. I'm 6'3" 372lbs sir. I'm not just carrying around an extra ten pounds of roly poly.


----------



## Symmetry Breaker

Guinness said:


> Here.




That isn't necessarily inclusive of anyone here(just an assumption of mine), so it's not a personal attribution.



Guinness said:


> And in that other thread you accuse them of just coming here for an ego boost.



I didn't 'accuse' anyone of anything, lol.

I had an assumption and was looking to test it.



Guinness said:


> You don't say it explicitly, but you obviously don't like them.



How do you know that?

And moreso, what's it to you?

They didn't seem that put off by it, either way.



Guinness said:


> Whatever. I don't really care if you want to show up and act like a twat. Don't be surprised when everyone treats you like one.



Who's crying?

Not me.


----------



## Symmetry Breaker

stldpn said:


> FYI I'm IN LOVE with a bbw eg.



Yes, I know.

But what's that got to do with *my* aversion to BBW? 




stldpn said:


> its not an "anti-bbw" thing



I'm referring to the whole wind up over the 'Anti-BBW' sig, remember?



stldpn said:


> , it's a this particular space is not about bbw thing. We have women here that dutifully believe I hate fat women/women in general for sure, but that's just not the case.



Hey, don't tell it to me.

But who cares what they think.

I mean, you got your chick already, right?



stldpn said:


> I'm struggling to see how you would find my body type comparable to yours. I'm 6'3" 372lbs sir. I'm not just carrying around an extra ten pounds of roly poly.



Well, we're both endo-meso somatotypic hybrids.


----------



## chicken legs

Symmetry Breaker said:


> Moderation circumvention.




hahahaha, boy did you make an entrance. Well, welcome to Dims. 

I put "Ka-Chow" under my name because my son Loves the movie "Cars"..so I watch it with him alllll the time (but I'm a bit of a gearhead so its cool).....however, feel free to use it.


----------



## bigjmccoy

Best not to feed the troll, folks.


----------



## Symmetry Breaker

Yes, please don't feed me - I'm trying to lose weight, remember?


----------



## Symmetry Breaker

Symmetry Breaker said:


> Yes, I know.
> 
> But what's that got to do with *my* aversion to BBW?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm referring to the whole wind up over the 'Anti-BBW' sig, remember?



Sorry, make that the 'No Fat FFAs' sig.


----------



## escapist

stldpn said:


> So you don't want to be fat... you don't like fat girls... you question the intelligence of the ffas here... you intentionally use superfluous adjectives and allegories in your posts... your height body weight indicate that you are merely slightly overweight not obese (and therefore incapable of providing the women here on the BHM/FFA board with wank fodder)... and yet you find yourself here?
> 
> :bow::bow::bow:Congratulations, the probability that people here are going to hate on you harder than they do on me is high. Welcome!



ROFL! I couldn't have said it better myself!

REP REP REP REP!







Someone rep him for me plz, I can't do it again yet.


----------



## Surlysomething

The shelf-life for this kind is short, thankfully.


----------



## Symmetry Breaker

Surlysomething said:


> The shelf-life for this kind is short, thankfully.



Short, but sweet.

Oh, but don't worry, I have no delusions - it will be a brief, but.... 'interesting' tenure.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm making popcorn when Melian shows up.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Symmetry Breaker said:


> I'm an attractive(was regularly propositioned when I was borderline anoerexic at 140 lbs - a weight which was impossible to maintain as I matured) young male from NW Ontario, 6 ft 220-something lbs, recovering from a series of injuries, powerfully built, but with unfortunate tendencies to observable endomorphy(which is why I'm here, duh).
> 
> For reasons which should be obvious to everyone here(ie. endomorphic males are entangled in a hostile fitness landscape), I do not plan on being a quasi-BHM much longer, and intend to amend this handicap epistatically, to what extent is possible, through energy balance/hypertrophic remedy(the only feasible methods, I'm afraid).
> 
> Though retired from a tenure of erudition(my bent will be evident to my peers), I am a pathologically ambitious perfectionist, and currently in the nascent stages of establishing myself as a r*******g artist(all I will say for now).
> 
> But, given the image sensetive nature of such a pursuit, my progress is dependent upon my success in hypostatically supressing all obsevable endomorphy, as I will *not* undermine my reputation from a position of disadvantage - first impressions are *everything* in this business and I will not abide anything less than an exemplary outcome(read: the stigma of being husky/chubby/fat is out of the question).
> 
> I've been lurking for approximately three years, so you will find me at an advantage in any near interactions/altercations.
> 
> I am not here for BBW(or anyone), as I am skeptical that I could be sexually attracted to anything beyond mini-BBWs(ie. a chubby girl, most likely under 200 lbs), whom probably don't self-identify as BBW to begin with(and thus don't frequent Dimms, too busy with ectomorphic douche-bags IRL like other women).
> 
> I'm not here to validate the ego of bored dilettantes(who are usually 'taken' anyway) competing for compliments from guys whose existence they wouldn't deign to acknowledge IRL(you know who you are, lol), or to indulge a strategic probing of male credulity(I'm not the typical guy who is naive about women, so you will not find such diversions profitable where I am concerned).
> 
> Neither am I into spinning my wheels(like many of the credulous BHMs here), in anticipation that a Unicorn(a conventionally attractive, *available* FFA) will spontaneously manifest on my front lawn(aint gonna happen, for reasons I will shortly explain).
> 
> To be honest, I'm intellectually critical of the whole FFA canaard which seems to cultivate here, but I do feel a certain kinship to BHM, and thus a certain obligation to help them cut through the BS and reconcile a true state of nature(ouch!).



A well-crafted AE or troll, methinks.


----------



## bigjmccoy

Never mind.


----------



## TraciJo67

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> A well-crafted AE or troll, methinks.


 
Nah. At well-crafted, he'd be reeling us in slooooowly but surely. This guy is far too obvious, which means he's going to crash and burn - probably within the hour. 

Also, I'm giggling at the high-falutin' verbosity, interspersed with misspelled words, as well as the odd placement of terms that clearly do not mean what the OP believes them to mean. I love unintentional comedy


----------



## Paquito

Plus, this side of Dims rarely gets to enjoy some trolling. Who wants some popcorn? None for Symmetry though, naughty naughty. Don't go breaking that diet.


----------



## escapist

TraciJo67 said:


> Nah. At well-crafted, he'd be reeling us in slooooowly but surely. This guy is far too obvious, which means he's going to crash and burn - probably within the hour.
> 
> Also, I'm giggling at the high-falutin' verbosity, interspersed with misspelled words, as well as the odd placement of terms that clearly do not mean what the OP believes them to mean. I love unintentional comedy



I hear ya, but I was trained via Booked on Phonics so the experience is something more like this. :happy:


----------



## exile in thighville

Symmetry Breaker said:


> I'm an attractive(was regularly propositioned when I was borderline anoerexic at 140 lbs - a weight which was impossible to maintain as I matured) young male from NW Ontario, 6 ft 220-something lbs, recovering from a series of injuries, powerfully built, but with unfortunate tendencies to observable endomorphy(which is why I'm here, duh).
> 
> For reasons which should be obvious to everyone here(ie. endomorphic males are entangled in a hostile fitness landscape), I do not plan on being a quasi-BHM much longer, and intend to amend this handicap epistatically, to what extent is possible, through energy balance/hypertrophic remedy(the only feasible methods, I'm afraid).
> 
> Though retired from a tenure of erudition(my bent will be evident to my peers), I am a pathologically ambitious perfectionist, and currently in the nascent stages of establishing myself as a r*******g artist(all I will say for now).
> 
> But, given the image sensetive nature of such a pursuit, my progress is dependent upon my success in hypostatically supressing all obsevable endomorphy, as I will *not* undermine my reputation from a position of disadvantage - first impressions are *everything* in this business and I will not abide anything less than an exemplary outcome(read: the stigma of being husky/chubby/fat is out of the question).
> 
> I've been lurking for approximately three years, so you will find me at an advantage in any near interactions/altercations.
> 
> I am not here for BBW(or anyone), as I am skeptical that I could be sexually attracted to anything beyond mini-BBWs(ie. a chubby girl, most likely under 200 lbs), whom probably don't self-identify as BBW to begin with(and thus don't frequent Dimms, too busy with ectomorphic douche-bags IRL like other women).
> 
> I'm not here to validate the ego of bored dilettantes(who are usually 'taken' anyway) competing for compliments from guys whose existence they wouldn't deign to acknowledge IRL(you know who you are, lol), or to indulge a strategic probing of male credulity(I'm not the typical guy who is naive about women, so you will not find such diversions profitable where I am concerned).
> 
> Neither am I into spinning my wheels(like many of the credulous BHMs here), in anticipation that a Unicorn(a conventionally attractive, *available* FFA) will spontaneously manifest on my front lawn(aint gonna happen, for reasons I will shortly explain).
> 
> To be honest, I'm intellectually critical of the whole FFA canaard which seems to cultivate here, but I do feel a certain kinship to BHM, and thus a certain obligation to help them cut through the BS and reconcile a true state of nature(ouch!).



just the fact


----------



## exile in thighville

putting the intellectual in intellectually critical


----------



## NYC_FFA

Symmetry Breaker said:


> It is a handicap.
> Sounds like a strawman...
> 
> But speculating on the intelligence of resident FFAs(?) is really not my concern.



Hi moron, I'm one of the resident "strawmen." As to my intelligence, I am a college-graduate who despite the economy has found full-time employment.

Now that you have thoroughly insulted me and just about everyone else on this site, get out of here please. Thanks.


----------



## stldpn

NYC_FFA said:


> Hi moron, I'm one of the resident "strawmen." As to my intelligence, I am a college-graduate who despite the economy has found full-time employment.
> 
> Now that you have thoroughly insulted me and just about everyone else on this site, get out of here please. Thanks.



ugh surest way to make a troll stay is to encourage him to go...
people who can't recognize sarcasm should stop reading right about here.
but you know... I've been thinking. Maybe I've been too harsh. Maybe this is a guy who is like some of the average sized FAs that the ladies on the BBW board are always defending. Maybe he really doesn't know any better. I mean he is only moderately overweight. Maybe he doesn't recognize how much difference there is between being 220 and 372. That 150lbs be it muscle or fat can really alter the way you do even the smallest things like getting in and out of a car. Maybe he really likes us and he just doesn't know how to show it.

Maybe we just haven't been patient enough with him or maybe some of us get off on being referred to as dumb or desperate....


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Alright I hope that's the end of that...let's get back to business as normal.


----------



## barrel37

Well that was fun, kinda glad I became a member when I did or I'd have missed out on all the good things going on here lol.


----------



## rabbitislove

Symmetry Breaker said:


> Short, but sweet.
> 
> Oh, but don't worry, I have no delusions - it will be a brief, but.... 'interesting' tenure.



Yeah Im excited. Im not only "not smart enough" for BHMs IRL, and now I have to deal with it here. 

In all honesty, Im not brilliant, but I got my perception, I got my street smarts and I am damn good at what I do, so dont try to break me down sweetheart, even though I know you'd tear me a new asshole in real life. 

Trust me, the FFAs on this board are all intelligent (we even have a scientist in our girl Melian!), funny, open minded kind hearted women and I would gladly stick up for any of em anyday of the week.

I really hope you get bored soon and leave. Dont let the door hit you where the good Lord split you (I know, theological reference, I must be dumb.)


----------



## bigjmccoy

Symmetry Breaker said:


> Short, but sweet.
> 
> Oh, but don't worry, I have no delusions - it will be a brief, but.... 'interesting' tenure.



Interesting, my fat ass. Nothing bores me like somebody that's full of themselves.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

why are we still giving this guy attention?


----------



## chicken legs

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> why are we still giving this guy attention?



because we rarely get to flame folks on this side of the board..


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

chicken legs said:


> because we rarely get to flame folks on this side of the board..



That's true, we don't get many C.H.U.D* type visitors, fuck it . . . let's keep it going.

C.H.U.D.: Cannibalistic Humanoid Underground Dweller.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Yeah but now you guys are flaming someone who's been banned not once, but twice...(his second name was banned as well)

He's gone now.


----------



## stldpn

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Yeah but now you guys are flaming someone who's been banned not once, but twice...(his second name was banned as well)
> 
> He's gone now.



Who was that masked man??? the straw man stuff sounded familiar... so it was someone who had been previously banned?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

I don't believe has registered previous to this influx of offensive posts. But when one name was banned he created another which was quickly banned (which is why I said he has now been banned twice)

I know some had seen his second coming, which is why I mentioned it.


----------



## GluttonyCat

I am a BHM. I am 24 years old and live in San Diego, CA. I have a profile listed on fantasy feeder also under the name GluttonyCat. I suppose I would technically be a feedee since I love to eat in excess and don't mind how big it would make me. I've gotten interested in writing stories, and will post some on this site and ff. I ultimately hope to meet the girl of my dreams one day. Thank you everyone, and I hope we can all get along together.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Wow, I had totally missed out on all the trolling.

Troll, troll, troll your boat.

Anyway, welcome new members!


----------



## fishstick

Aloha, I am a 35 year old Hawaiian guy. I am 5'11 and I weigh in at 350 pounds. I love what I have read so far and I am exhilarated by the community you all share. I look forward to posting and interacting with everyone. Mahalo...that means thank you in Hawaiian.


----------



## Zowie

Hi Fishstick! ^^ Welcome to the boards.


----------



## fishstick

Thank you.


----------



## BHM_Rbaby

Okay, so maybe I'm not so new...
I've been lurking around the site for several months now, reading the stories in the library. At first I thought they were weird, gross, nasty, whatever. But I was still drawn to them.I don't remember how, exactly, I even stumbled upon dimensions in the first place. Mainly, out of curiosity, I kept reading the stories and soon learned that, well, it was a turn-on for me. It was kind of an epiphany, because for the past several years, I've always had crushes on the tall, skinny, cross country runner types. When I started dating my current boyfriend, I realized how awesome it is to have a soft spot to cuddle up to. He's not really fat, but he's chubby enough to have a nice little belly, thick legs and a soft, almost double chin. He's adorable . Now when I look at the runners, I realize that hugging them would be like hugging a wooden post! 
Anyway...
After loitering here for a while, I decided it was time to make an account. So here I am! Hi. :happy:


----------



## bigjmccoy

BHM_Rbaby said:


> Okay, so maybe I'm not so new...
> I've been lurking around the site for several months now, reading the stories in the library. At first I thought they were weird, gross, nasty, whatever. But I was still drawn to them.I don't remember how, exactly, I even stumbled upon dimensions in the first place. Mainly, out of curiosity, I kept reading the stories and soon learned that, well, it was a turn-on for me. It was kind of an epiphany, because for the past several years, I've always had crushes on the tall, skinny, cross country runner types. When I started dating my current boyfriend, I realized how awesome it is to have a soft spot to cuddle up to. He's not really fat, but he's chubby enough to have a nice little belly, thick legs and a soft, almost double chin. He's adorable . Now when I look at the runners, I realize that hugging them would be like hugging a wooden post!
> Anyway...
> After loitering here for a while, I decided it was time to make an account. So here I am! Hi. :happy:



Yup, nothing like a cuddly BHM to make ya appriciate the species. Welcome!


----------



## bigunclerob43

hi my name is robert i here some women like big guys well im a big guy so if u like please reply ty vm rob


----------



## Tyrael

Well since i cant remember i introduced myself here, and most of the people probably knowing me by now (atleast i hope they do after a year )

Well im Maurice, 23 years old, living in Utrecht in the Netherlands wich is a pain in the but because we have a much smaller BBW (let alone FFA) so im kinda jellous at all you people out there in the US of A and Canada.

I spend most of my day doing: Nothing -_-
Because end of last year they found out i got diabetes, and social services doesnt want me to work till my health is back to normal (wich probably means they want me to look like Jack Skellington or something)

My likes: Food , Music (mostly 80's, rock, metal but i can listen to almost anything)
Movies, Video games and hanging around with friends  might be a bit of a nerd 

My dislikes: Spiders (bah), lying people and probably mostly: being turned down.. its a worthless feeling.. and im getting it for about? 10 out of 23 years? ..


But well .. thats me


----------



## FunWithAndy

I'm new here, but have alot of friends who post here. I have my own site have been in the BBW and BHM community working for about 10 years. I love women of all sizes and shapes.


----------



## FrankWhite333

Hi I'm new here and wanted to say hello... I'm 6'0-330lbs.-24 yrs atheletic played football, baseball, swimming, karate my whole life-- chocolate and live in NY hoping to find a FA. Wish me luck... LOL


----------



## michiganbhm

Hey everyone, I just joined last night. I'm from Michigan (obviously lol) and unfortunately I have never actually met an FFA  so that's why I came on here, so if anyone wants to talk just send me a message


----------



## Tad

Welcome, Michigan!

And you know, you probably have met an FFA, you just didn't know. For some reason they seem to be reluctant to wear team uniforms, making them much harder to spot ..... ;-) (but more seriously, not every FFA will automatically go ga-ga around every fat guy they meet....at least not visibly)


----------



## hal84

I appreaciated a larger woman and I think with conficdence anyone can be sexy. Hope to to learn some new things about other people as well as myself.


----------



## loelio

Well, I've been lurking in the shadows for a while now so I thought I might as well step in and introduce myself to all you fine folk!

I'm a 37 year-old bi guy in Montreal (Quebec); I'm 6'2" and 330lbs.

My likes : reading (sci-fi, mystery, history), gaming (mmorpg's, d&d, wargames), *food* (obviously), travelling, photography...

My dislikes : dishonesty, hypocrisy, prejudice

Music : Pink Floyd, Genesis, Muse...

I guess that's it for now!


----------



## Zowie

Montreal! Man, I was starting to think I was the only one up here.
Hi! Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Cellphone111

Hello all,
Well I haven't come around here in a while, so I thought I'd reintroduce myself (or introduce myself, as it were. I don't remember if I had before!)

My name is Bob, I live in South Jersey, shore area. I am 31, white, 5'9, about 285lbs. 

I'm not going to lie and say I'm not looking for love, so there it is heh. Where else is there to go to converse with FFAs? Just looking for a place to be appreciated.
I'm also interested in finding new friends. 

Looking forward to becoming reacquainted with the forum. 

Thanks for reading


----------



## bigjmccoy

Welcome, Bob! Pull up a stump!
PS. I noticed your old tatoo pic. NICE! (Not to mention the LOTR geekery!)


----------



## Cellphone111

bigjmccoy said:


> Welcome, Bob! Pull up a stump!
> PS. I noticed your old tatoo pic. NICE! (Not to mention the LOTR geekery!)



Ohhhh yeah! I had to go back and look at that. I'd forgotten all about that pic! I don't think I saved that one anywhere. Glad it's still up here


----------



## rellis10

Hey all, i'm Rick and a newcomer to the site. I'm 21, just under 6 feet tall and no idea what i actually weight (my best estimate is around 400lbs). I'm normally very shy about my weight and size but i'm trying to come out of my shell a bit by joining here.












So what do you think...am I a BHM?


----------



## Zowie

Definitely. Welcome to the boards!

We're starting to be overrun with youngins. Out with the old, in with the new?


----------



## rellis10

bionic_eggplant said:


> Definitely. Welcome to the boards!
> 
> We're starting to be overrun with youngins. Out with the old, in with the new?



Haha, thanks. And dont be worried...just more fresh meat for the grinder.


----------



## inkedinto

I dont think I ever introduced myself on this part of the forum but I do post from time to time when I have a spare moment and something to add.. but anyways HI!
I live in Toronto. I love rock and roll, cider, and british tv shows. 5'6 about 300 pounds at the moment.. 





This is from halloween. I'm usually a total jeans and tshirt kinda girl but I was a pinup for halloween


----------



## HDANGEL15

inkedinto said:


> I dont think I ever introduced myself on this part of the forum but I do post from time to time when I have a spare moment and something to add.. but anyways HI!
> I live in Toronto. I love rock and roll, cider, and british tv shows. 5'6 about 300 pounds at the moment..



*welcome inked love the pinup look....ok now show off some ink *


----------



## LovesBigMen

rellis10 said:


> Hey all, i'm Rick and a newcomer to the site. I'm 21, just under 6 feet tall and no idea what i actually weight (my best estimate is around 400lbs). I'm normally very shy about my weight and size but i'm trying to come out of my shell a bit by joining here.
> 
> So what do you think...am I a BHM?


 
You are indeed a BHM and welcome to the boards.
Also like Bionic_Eggplant said alot of young people finding this place tis good tis good. 
Hope you like the boards and keep out getting out of the shell of shyness :happy:


inkedinto said:


> I dont think I ever introduced myself on this part of the forum but I do post from time to time when I have a spare moment and something to add.. but anyways HI!
> I live in Toronto. I love rock and roll, cider, and british tv shows. 5'6 about 300 pounds at the moment..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from halloween. I'm usually a total jeans and tshirt kinda girl but I was a pinup for halloween




Hello and welcome to this part :happy:


----------



## Sasquatch!

I thought I should re-introduce myself too. I've been lurking/posting/resisting the lure of DIMS for the past 5 years and more.
I'm 23, live in Cardiff and work as a customer service monkey for a mobile phone company (ie I'm the nice man that gives you discounts on your cell phone if you ask nicely  )

In my spare time, I like to go to my happy place which is absolu................*sigh*


----------



## talpa

Hello everyone, I'm a 35 year old FFA from the UK. *waves*


----------



## rellis10

Welcome, hope you settle in well like i have over the last couple of weeks.

Btw, what part of the UK are you from? I'm in West Yorkshire.


----------



## Maeora

rellis10 said:


> Welcome, hope you settle in well like i have over the last couple of weeks.
> 
> Btw, what part of the UK are you from? I'm in West Yorkshire.



I'm in West Yorkshire too! :3 Also new to the forum


----------



## rellis10

Awesome, the more yorkies the better 

What city/town? I'm in Halifax.


----------



## Maeora

Hahaha, I go to college in Halifax. Well, it's a small world after all. I live in Todmorden though


----------



## rellis10

Maeora said:


> Hahaha, I go to college in Halifax. Well, it's a small world after all. I live in Todmorden though



Wow, yeah, really small world. And i'm going to Todmorden on Wednesday too


----------



## talpa

rellis10 said:


> Welcome, hope you settle in well like i have over the last couple of weeks.
> 
> Btw, what part of the UK are you from? I'm in West Yorkshire.



Way down in the South West, cream tea country.


----------



## rellis10

Yummmmmmmm...Cream Tea :eat2:


----------



## orinoco

talpa said:


> Way down in the South West, cream tea country.



yummy cream tea, haven't had one of those in ages :eat1::eat1:


----------



## talpa

So it's cream teas for everyone then is it? I'll put the kettle on.


----------



## Sasquatch!

talpa said:


> So it's cream teas for everyone then is it? I'll put the kettle on.



I'm not sure it'll fit


----------



## talpa

I could wear it on my head.


----------



## ascofield

Hey out there my name is Michael, a not long ago i realized that i really love BBW. im currently living abroad, but soon ill be back in the states, at DC probably, so id like to attend to some BBW event in the areas
Best to everyone


----------



## Colleycol

Hey Cory here.

BHM thats new to the site. Currently in Auburn, WA. Saying hello!!


----------



## Delineator

Hi, I'm TOM.

I'm a 30 yr old single(obviously - like 99% of other 'high demand' guys around here, lol) BHM, and have been lurking for awhile.

I've decided to join up so I can hopefully contribute to meaningful discussion in BHM issues.


----------



## 0nlnn

Hey everyone, been a while for a while, thought I should reintroduce myself. The name is 0nlnn, and I am a fat guy. Now, ladies, come to me *stretches out arms*


----------



## Guinness

Hi everyone. I'm a BHM, early 30's, have been around for a while but really only started posting recently. So I guess its time to do this intro thing


----------



## rellis10

Official Welcome to 0nInn and Guinness!


----------



## jerseygirl

Hi everyone....

Havent been here in awhile, thought I'd stop by and say hello!!

Hope everyone is enjoying their day!!


----------



## jerseygirl

Oops!

Sorry....forgot to introduce myself properly....mybad...

My name is Laura.....hi again...:blush:


----------



## freakyfred

hi Laura! I'd say welcome but it looks like you joined quite a while ago haha.


----------



## jerseygirl

Hi Fred....

Thanks for the welcome anyway 

Nice to meet you!


----------



## Bigrcasey

Hi y'all! I'm Casey and I am a newbie here! I'm in Nashville and I am a BHM. I would love to get to know FFA's out there! Please let me know if there is anything you would like to know.

Thanks,

Casey


----------



## rellis10

Welcome back Laura, and welcome to Casey...i'm sure you'll fit in just great.


----------



## Diehard4dallas

Hi i'm David I'm 26 6'0 300 lbs muscular but some extra around the middle are there any women in ga looking for a bhm


----------



## LovesBigMen

0nlnn said:


> Hey everyone, been a while for a while, thought I should reintroduce myself. The name is 0nlnn, and I am a fat guy. Now, ladies, come to me *stretches out arms*



I believe I know you hmm... well indeed you do need a proper welcome WELCOME *HUGS*


Guinness said:


> Hi everyone. I'm a BHM, early 30's, have been around for a while but really only started posting recently. So I guess its time to do this intro thing



As well to you WELCOME 



jerseygirl said:


> Hi everyone....
> 
> Havent been here in awhile, thought I'd stop by and say hello!!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their day!!



Welcome once again its always good to reintroduce one self :happy:



Diehard4dallas said:


> Hi i'm David I'm 26 6'0 300 lbs muscular but some extra around the middle are there any women in ga looking for a bhm



Well welcome to ya too :happy:


----------



## extrabigguylover

Yup, I think you qualify honey


----------



## BigChaz

extrabigguylover said:


> Yup, I think you qualify honey



I really like your name.


----------



## Malachi26

I'm a new member, just wanted to say hello. I've been lurking around on here a while, and decided to join.


----------



## rellis10

Welcome Malachi, hope you settle in well


----------



## LovesBigMen

rellis10 said:


> Welcome Malachi, hope you settle in well



Haha Rellis is an awesome welcomer
and yes I must say WELCOME now!:happy:


----------



## bigunclerob43

hi my names is rob and im a big guy looking for that special some one plrease reply


----------



## BigChaz

bigunclerob43 said:


> hi my names is rob and im a big guy looking for that special some one plrease reply



I am replying. Does this mean we are married now?

...so...hey...my name is Chaz. You must be Rob?...so...hi :blush:


----------



## JenFromOC

BigChaz said:


> I am replying. Does this mean we are married now?
> 
> ...so...hey...my name is Chaz. You must be Rob?...so...hi :blush:



Stop cheating on me, asshole.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> Stop cheating on me, asshole.



EL OH EL!

fucking awesome.


----------



## RJI

This is now the official I need a date thread... so get busy!


----------



## LovesBigMen

RJI said:


> This is now the official I need a date thread... so get busy!





Agreed 

Get to it people!


----------



## LovesBigMen

bigunclerob43 said:


> hi my names is rob and im a big guy looking for that special some one plrease reply




Women answer this man he seems like a nice guy and hey he is a big guy ooo lala go for it ladies on the east coast


----------



## djudex

RJI said:


> This is now the official I need a date thread... so get busy!



My name is Jeff. I like short walks on long piers, sunsets in the morning and pizza. My ideal woman wears an apron and nothing else, likes antiquing and ball gags and will put up with my mother sleeping on my couch until she comes down from her meth high.


----------



## shuefly pie

James said:


> _Whether you are a long time poster, long time lurker or newbie to the boards; introduce yourself here and let us know a bit about you?_


 
*Name*: Sticking with shuefly pie 

*Age*: 37

*Location*: Deep in the heart of Texas _(clap, clap, clap, clap)_

*Profession*: Chef - Part of the *Slow Food* movement

*Music*: Everything from Junior Brown, Roger Miller and show tunes to Nina Simone, The Pogues and The Sugarcubes. I'm a musical polyglot. LOL.

*Likes*: Books, chocolate, and the simple life

*Dislikes*: Too much busyness, plastic people, traffic and sour cream.

*About me*: FFA who's loving her husband's new "dimensions;" delighting in every new pound and inch.


----------



## FishCharming

djudex said:


> My name is Jeff. I like short walks on long piers, sunsets in the morning and pizza. My ideal woman wears an apron and nothing else, likes antiquing and ball gags and will put up with my mother sleeping on my couch until she comes down from her meth high.



personally i enjoy long walks on short piers... especially while wearing my new concrete orthopedic shoes!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

RJI said:


> This is now the official I need a date thread... so get busy!



I want a get busy thread! So who wants to get busy with me? :eat2:


----------



## RJI

djudex said:


> My name is Jeff. I like short walks on long piers, sunsets in the morning and pizza. My ideal woman wears an apron and nothing else, likes antiquing and ball gags and will put up with my mother sleeping on my couch until she comes down from her meth high.



I am willing to bet that you liking ball gags will be the icing on the cake for any woman that is lucky enough to find you. 

Ladies this one won't last long so no feet dragging...


----------



## djudex

RJI said:


> I am willing to bet that you liking ball gags will be the icing on the cake for any woman that is lucky enough to find you.
> 
> Ladies this one won't last long so no feet dragging...



That's right ladies, the audition line-up starts right here!


----------



## RJI

If they PM me their Pictures and Bribes I will weed them out for you.


----------



## Goodolboy02

Before and After....so this is what gaining 130 pounds does to ya!

im on the right in tux pic many pounds ago! 

View attachment tux.jpg


View attachment IMG00009-20100410-1339.jpg


----------



## Joe944

I like the womenz. If you are womenz, please contact me so we can participate in mating rituals.


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> That's right ladies, the audition line-up starts right here!



Send me a pdf of the application form. I'll attach my CV and references - they are fantastic


----------



## GiantGil

Hi, I'm Gil.

Just here to chill with a BHM friendly crowd.

And maybe find a nice FFA(even though it seems taboo to suggest this, as if the whole FFA thing is but a closely guarded farce?)


----------



## rellis10

Welcome Gil, hope you stick around and settle in nicely


----------



## LovesBigMen

rellis10 said:


> Welcome Gil, hope you stick around and settle in nicely



I think Rellis makes people feel at home here he always welcomes everyone


----------



## Tenacious Dave

Hey all!
My names Dave and im 19 years old!
Im from England (West Midlands to be specific!) im definetley a BHM or even a SSBHM! lol 

View attachment n1067426952_200938_11203.jpg


----------



## LovesBigMen

Tenacious Dave said:


> Hey all!
> My names Dave and im 19 years old!
> Im from England (West Midlands to be specific!) im definetley a BHM or even a SSBHM! lol



I was like  Tenacious D, but then no well it does start with D, but wasn't one yeah sooo. WELCOME!!!:happy:


----------



## Tenacious Dave

LovesBigMen said:


> I was like  Tenacious D, but then no well it does start with D, but wasn't one yeah sooo. WELCOME!!!:happy:



oh no no u thought rite  thats why i call myself that! im a HUGE Tenacious D fan and obviously cause my name starts with D it only seemed natural hahaha


----------



## rellis10

Welcome Dave, glad you found the place 

Why do i get the feeling me and sasquatch are going to have another rival for the pic posting?


----------



## LovesBigMen

Tenacious Dave said:


> oh no no u thought rite  thats why i call myself that! im a HUGE Tenacious D fan and obviously cause my name starts with D it only seemed natural hahaha


'

Freaking awesome Tenacious D is awesome!!!!!
I am guessing you are probably awesome too haha!!!!!:happy:


----------



## Dlux

Hello all ~ 

Just checking the place out - looks like some cool folks residing in these parts. BHM from the upper midwest just looking for some good conversation and good humor. Also the pics of the ladies do not disappoint - round of applause for all of you.


----------



## chicken legs

Hello newbies..and please get addicted to posting like the rest of us regulars.


----------



## rellis10

A loud and happy welcome to everybody i'v missed in here, i hope you have a great time and stick around


----------



## fatterthanfat

Tenacious Dave said:


> Hey all!
> My names Dave and im 19 years old!
> Im from England (West Midlands to be specific!) im definetley a BHM or even a SSBHM! lol


do you have any idea what you weigh?


----------



## Melian

fatterthanfat said:


> do you have any idea what you weigh?



LOL.....what? 

You're so welcoming. In a hiding-in-the-bushes-without-pants kind of way.


----------



## Paquito

Melian said:


> LOL.....what?
> 
> You're so welcoming. In a hiding-in-the-bushes-without-pants kind of way.



Do you have any idea how much I weigh?!?!?! Without pants?!?!?!


----------



## Melian

Paquito said:


> Do you have any idea how much I weigh?!?!?! Without pants?!?!?!



+/- covered in caramel?

Because that's how I imagine you


----------



## BigChaz

fatterthanfat said:


> do you have any idea what you weigh?



The real question is how much do you weigh? You are obviously fatter than fat. You must be truly humongous. Please tell us how fat you are so that I might grovel at the feet of thine fatness, oh fat one.

:bow:


----------



## Paquito

Melian said:


> +/- covered in caramel?
> 
> Because that's how I imagine you



A lion with a cape on and covered in caramel. Ya know, when I do actually post a pic, I have a lot to live up to.


----------



## fatkid420

i remember being active on this sight once upon a time, does anyone from back then still lurk here?


----------



## LovesBigMen

Paquito said:


> A lion with a cape on and covered in caramel. Ya know, when I do actually post a pic, I have a lot to live up to.



I thought you have putten pics up. hmmm:happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15

fatkid420 said:


> i remember being active on this sight once upon a time, does anyone from back then still lurk here?



*i do. . .remember you*


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

fatkid420 said:


> i remember being active on this sight once upon a time, does anyone from back then still lurk here?



I remember you too.


----------



## fatkid420

well for those who did not know me before let me post a few pic of myself


----------



## taobear

My name is Kenn I have been lurking for a month now so I figured it was time to 
post. I'm a BHM 5'9" tall 350- 375lbs I'm not sure because I broke the scale a while back. :blush: I live in a small town west of San Antonio TX I have heard of this creature called a FFA but I'm not sure I have met one. If I have she never told me. But the idea intrigues me. I have been laughed at teased and told flat out that if I lost weight I could date a woman. My question what is she gonna do for me if I do lose weight, and why should I work to meet her standards when she is not perfect either.


----------



## flinflam

Most people call me Flinnie, some call me George, those people obviously don't know me, cause that's not my name.
I live in a town called Hanover its the Snack Capital of the country(or so they say) Home of Utz potato chips and Snyder pretzels(you're welcome) Every Friday I awake to the sweet smell of fried potatoes thanks to Utz. I'm currently around 5'11" 350lbs(or 25 stones for those of you in the UK) and to be honest the fact that some woman thinks I'm hot is intriguing to me. To be more honest it kinda makes me wanna blush. Well that's about it for me for now.


----------



## SailorCupcake

Hi! I'm Becky!

I love: anything funny, cake, exclamation points, and sushi.

I'm brand new here, and am so excited to get to know all of you!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> Okay, so Escapist (hahaha, it always starts with him), is a PUA. Stpldpndt likes to argue with Escapist. Chicken likes to support Escapist. Chaz will argue or sex with anyone, but he might be drunk. He's cheating on Jen with Will, who is an iguana. Jen get's all the ass she wants, including Hozay's, even though that's my ass to own. Free is a lion and batman at the same time. And there's a couple of British guys making snarky and well timed remarks at every corner. And Veil has the best style ever. And Melian is the most curmegeony super-hero known to anyone. And don't metion race, PUA, or moobs.





SailorCupcake said:


> Hi! I'm Becky!
> 
> I love: anything funny, cake, exclamation points, and sushi.
> 
> I'm brand new here, and am so excited to get to know all of you!



Welcome, have a look around, I'm sure you'll find something you'll like around here. You can check out this http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1478992#post1478992 post by Zoë to get a quick rundown of what's going on.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Welcome to all the new folk :bounce:


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> LOL.....what?
> 
> You're so welcoming. In a hiding-in-the-bushes-without-pants kind of way.



If I was still able to rep you I would so rep you for that


----------



## dddbbw36

Of all the 'Introduce yourself' threads I've come across, I think I've found this one the most amusing 

Anyhoo, hello! My name is Elodie (like melody without the M) but I also go by Ellie.

I'm a big night owl. Going to stay up late and watch some soccer tonight!


----------



## WillSpark

Welcome to the club, Ellie!


----------



## rellis10

Welcome to all who i'v missed here, i wish you the best of times!


----------



## Tad

SailorCupcake said:


> Hi! I'm Becky!
> 
> I love: anything funny, cake, exclamation points, and sushi.
> 
> I'm brand new here, and am so excited to get to know all of you!



I'm curious about the origins of your nickname? An odd combination of words....all I could think of was a reference to the old Sailor Moon cartoon?

(also tickled that your likes includes 'exclamation points,' that is brilliant!)


----------



## WizardOfMeh

Hi, I'm Rick, a 25 yr old BHM.

I have to admit that I don't really know what to make of this whole FFA phenomenon(it's a little hard to believe).

I guess I'm just here to try and figure things out for myself, and reach my own conclusions.


----------



## rellis10

WizardOfMeh said:


> Hi, I'm Rick, a 25 yr old BHM.
> 
> I have to admit that I don't really know what to make of this whole FFA phenomenon(it's a little hard to believe).
> 
> I guess I'm just here to try and figure things out for myself, and reach my own conclusions.



Hey! You cant be Rick, i'm Rick! 

Only kidding. I know exactly what you mean about not believing the whole ffa thing, but trust me when i say there are ffa's out there....just sadly not enough.

Anywho, welcome to our humble abode, make yourself at home


----------



## applebitch2002

hey there

I'm a big bhm... new to the board... I really had no idea that there was a bhm/ffa community out there until recently. Now that I know I'm looking forward to making some new friends.

I'm 33... 6'3 around 420lbs. I've been big my whole life and at my largest was north of 500lbs. Large football player build, so it doesn't look like I carry as much weight as I do. 

I work in the local media behind the scenes, and do a lot of live sports broadcast work in my home town of Cincinnati.

Looking forward to meeting everyone on the board.


----------



## Melian

applebitch2002 said:


> hey there
> 
> I'm a big bhm... new to the board... I really had no idea that there was a bhm/ffa community out there until recently. Now that I know I'm looking forward to making some new friends.
> 
> I'm 33... 6'3 around 420lbs. I've been big my whole life and at my largest was north of 500lbs. Large football player build, so it doesn't look like I carry as much weight as I do.
> 
> I work in the local media behind the scenes, and do a lot of live sports broadcast work in my home town of Cincinnati.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone on the board.



Ok....you have to tell us: how/why did you choose the name "applebitch?"

This is important info.


----------



## fatkid420

Melian said:


> Ok....you have to tell us: how/why did you choose the name "applebitch?"
> 
> This is important info.



i think the better question is why 2002 on the end?


----------



## BigChaz

fatkid420 said:


> i think the better question is why 2002 on the end?



He has been an apple bitch since 2002?

I asked him in another thread and he did not answer so I have formulated a theory:

That man has an apple bottom and he has been someones bitch since 2002.


----------



## Melian

BigChaz said:


> He has been an apple bitch since 2002?
> 
> I asked him in another thread and he did not answer so I have formulated a theory:
> 
> That man has an apple bottom and he has been someones bitch since 2002.



It all makes sense, now!!!!


----------



## theronin23

BigChaz said:


> He has been an apple bitch since 2002?
> 
> I asked him in another thread and he did not answer so I have formulated a theory:
> 
> That man has an apple bottom and he has been someones bitch since 2002.



Wouldn't he be applebottombitch2002 then?

My theory? He's Steve Jobs secret lover.


----------



## bladenite78

Hey whats up there, my name is William, been reading for a couple days and seems like a fun crowd to hang around in cyberville so I thought Id take up residence here. Im a big guy, love to work out, but have always been big. Anyways people seemed cool here, so hey hope I can contribute.


----------



## taobear

bladenite78 said:


> Hey whats up there, my name is William, been reading for a couple days and seems like a fun crowd to hang around in cyberville so I thought Id take up residence here. Im a big guy, love to work out, but have always been big. Anyways people seemed cool here, so hey hope I can contribute.



Welcome always glad to see another Texan


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

jeremy
BHM.
31yrs old
6'4" 360lbs
portland, or.
graphic designer

just found this site and still tryin to comprehend it..lol

looks interesting so far 






my love


----------



## chicken legs

based on your pics and stats...

hi you doin'....erm....I mean..you look interesting too.


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

chicken legs said:


> based on your pics and stats...
> 
> hi you doin'....erm....I mean..you look interesting too.



uhhhh lol. interesting? hahaha how do i take that?


----------



## chicken legs

vanilla_gorilla_503 said:


> uhhhh lol. interesting? hahaha how do i take that?



anyway you want....


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

chicken legs said:


> anyway you want....



that could get us both in trouble


----------



## chicken legs

vanilla_gorilla_503 said:


> that could get us both in trouble



hahahah...damn..what were You thinking..


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

chicken legs said:


> hahahah...damn..what were You thinking..



oh who knows.. :happy:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

vanilla_gorilla_503 said:


> jeremy
> BHM.
> 31yrs old
> 6'4" 360lbs
> portland, or.
> graphic designer
> 
> just found this site and still tryin to comprehend it..lol
> 
> looks interesting so far



*Nice ink (and height )! Welcome to Dims!*

On an unrelated note, I've been reading the Oregon news websites daily regarding that missing boy Kyron Horman. So sad. =( Must be crazy where you live since you're in the actual city where it's going on.


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

DitzyBrunette said:


> *Nice ink (and height )! Welcome to Dims!*
> 
> On an unrelated note, I've been reading the Oregon news websites daily regarding that missing boy Kyron Horman. So sad. =( Must be crazy where you live since you're in the actual city where it's going on.



thats just the ink you can see..lol

yeah, the whole city has banned together for Kyron. the sad thing is his step mother might end up being the number one suspect...she has a criminal defense lawyer now. the biological parents are accusing her of knowing what happened to him. it recently came to light that she was tryin to have his bio father contact killed a few months ago...then Kyron comes up missing and shes the last person to see him alive..and he didnt make it to school. its a very sad happening that has brought an entire city together.


----------



## fatterthanfat

BigChaz said:


> The real question is how much do you weigh? You are obviously fatter than fat. You must be truly humongous. Please tell us how fat you are so that I might grovel at the feet of thine fatness, oh fat one.
> 
> :bow:



i'm not that big actually that's the only username i could think of.....


----------



## DitzyBrunette

vanilla_gorilla_503 said:


> thats just the ink you can see..lol



If you're interested there's a thread for tattoos: 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36419 




> yeah, the whole city has banned together for Kyron. the sad thing is his step mother might end up being the number one suspect...she has a criminal defense lawyer now. the biological parents are accusing her of knowing what happened to him. it recently came to light that she was tryin to have his bio father contact killed a few months ago...then Kyron comes up missing and shes the last person to see him alive..and he didnt make it to school. its a very sad happening that has brought an entire city together.



One of the first things I do online every day is check my Google news alerts to see if he's been found. Every day I hope that it's finally the day they find him. Terri is a freak from what we all know of her, I said day one she had something to do with it, just a gut feeling.


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

DitzyBrunette said:


> If you're interested there's a thread for tattoos:
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the first things I do online every day is check my Google news alerts to see if he's been found. Every day I hope that it's finally the day they find him. Terri is a freak from what we all know of her, I said day one she had something to do with it, just a gut feeling.



i saw that thread earlier...some good work in it!!..i actually tattooed for 10 years before i entered the graphic design world.
that terri chick is bat shit crazy! she keeps saying she knows nothing..yet keeps building up all the things needed for a defense in court.


----------



## spanky.pinata

This is on the fa/ffa board but thought id introduce myself here since i love u bhm :wubu:

Name: My nickname is Spanky
Age: 18

Location: Darwin, Aussie Oi Oi Oi

Profession: Student

Music: Everything but I'm loving my old-school hippie tracks, my oz hip-hop and Necro rite now

Likes: Big, sexy boys and girls, shoes, eating and having fun

Dislikes: People who don't finish their meals , dishonesty and arrogance

About me: Im half-indian half aussie, 5ft 4 and anything from 120 to 160 lbs depending when u catch me Used to be all about fattening myself and loving you damn sexy bbw but goddam if u bhm havent started turning my head too =) 

View attachment IMG0061.jpg


----------



## chicken legs

Soooooo..u like spanking an stuff..How you doin


----------



## Zowie

chicken legs said:


> Soooooo..u like spanking an stuff..How you doin



I was like, "Is it? Is it? C'mon browser, load you bitch! Is it Armand! Yaaaay!"

And more jailbait! Hurrah!


----------



## spanky.pinata

chicken legs said:


> Soooooo..u like spanking an stuff..How you doin



who doesnt luv a gd spanking..?... plus if u spank a pinata...u get candy in return..:eat2: lol


----------



## chicken legs

bionic_eggplant said:


> I was like, "Is it? Is it? C'mon browser, load you bitch! Is it Armand! Yaaaay!"
> 
> And more jailbait! Hurrah!





spanky.pinata said:


> who doesnt luv a gd spanking..?... plus if u spank a pinata...u get candy in return..:eat2: lol



Cute accents, candy and jailbait...yummmm


----------



## chicken legs

oppsss...double post..I was getting sqaushed.


----------



## spanky.pinata

chicken legs said:


> oppsss...double post..I was getting sqaushed.



lucky *BITCH*!!! lol


----------



## escapist

spanky.pinata said:


> who doesnt luv a gd spanking..?... plus if u spank a pinata...u get candy in return..:eat2: lol



MMMMMM there is always room for candy! :eat2:



chicken legs said:


> oppsss...double post..I was getting sqaushed.



Ooooops My bad :blush: I couldn't help it you looked all cute laying there with the laptop and phone in hand....just helpless to fend me off Muahahaha


----------



## spanky.pinata

escapist said:


> MMMMMM there is always room for candy! :eat2:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooops My bad :blush: I couldn't help it you looked all cute laying there with the laptop and phone in hand....just helpless to fend me off Muahahaha



Lol not only do u have to *earn* the candy, but 2 truly get the full experience blindfolds and mexican hats are a must


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

spanky.pinata said:


> who doesnt luv a gd spanking..?... plus if u spank a pinata...u get candy in return..:eat2: lol



best logic ever


----------



## spanky.pinata

vanilla_gorilla_503 said:


> best logic ever



thanku, im glad u appreciate my genious


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

spanky.pinata said:


> thanku, im glad u appreciate my genious



yup yup. i give props where props are due..


----------



## BigBaby

Hi I.m Aaron 18 from Tennessee. I am a BHM looking to make new friends. 

View attachment l_def9a4b9300244908c650bb3f8d2381e.jpg


----------



## rellis10

BigBaby said:


> Hi I.m Aaron 18 from Tennessee. I am a BHM looking to make new friends.



Welcome Aaron, i'm sure you'll make some good friends around these parts. We're (mostly ) a friendly bunch, and showing off a little wont go unnoticed i can promise you :happy:


----------



## BigBaby

Hi there thanks for the nice welcome




rellis10 said:


> Welcome Aaron, i'm sure you'll make some good friends around these parts. We're (mostly ) a friendly bunch, and showing off a little wont go unnoticed i can promise you :happy:


----------



## theronin23

BigBaby said:


> Hi I.m Aaron 18 from Tennessee. I am a BHM looking to make new friends.



Hey, welcome! Best advice, have a damn good sense of humor, and don't take anything personally or seriously...unless things do get personal or serious...it's confusing sometimes lol


----------



## BigChaz

theronin23 said:


> Hey, welcome! Best advice, have a damn good sense of humor, and don't take anything personally or seriously...*unless things do get personal or serious*...it's confusing sometimes lol



Nothing is personal or serious on the internet, fyi


----------



## WillSpark

BigChaz said:


> Nothing is personal or serious on the internet, fyi



Whoa, whoa, whoa!

THE INTERNETZ ARE SERIOUS BUSINESS


----------



## theronin23

WillSpark said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa!
> 
> THE INTERNETZ ARE SERIOUS BUSINESS



Hello, exactly!


----------



## taobear

spanky.pinata said:


> This is on the fa/ffa board but thought id introduce myself here since i love u bhm :wubu:
> 
> Name: My nickname is Spanky
> Age: 18
> 
> Location: Darwin, Aussie Oi Oi Oi
> 
> Profession: Student
> 
> Music: Everything but I'm loving my old-school hippie tracks, my oz hip-hop and Necro rite now
> 
> Likes: Big, sexy boys and girls, shoes, eating and having fun
> 
> Dislikes: People who don't finish their meals , dishonesty and arrogance
> 
> About me: Im half-indian half aussie, 5ft 4 and anything from 120 to 160 lbs depending when u catch me Used to be all about fattening myself and loving you damn sexy bbw but goddam if u bhm havent started turning my head too =)



OH MY GOD!!!!!!! I'm moving if you promise to call me daddy... LOL


----------



## Rocknrollvictim

Hello, I am a 'BHM in training." I used to weigh 130, but I am currently at 156. Would like to get to 200+. Will post pics soon. :]


----------



## theronin23

Rocknrollvictim said:


> Hello, I am a 'BHM in training." I used to weigh 130, but I am currently at 156. Would like to get to 200+. Will post pics soon. :]



Hey, wow lookit that, you're from Melbourne (next city over from me)! That's so crazy. Welcome!


----------



## chicken legs

taobear said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!!!! I'm moving if you promise to call me daddy... LOL



*insert evil cackle*


----------



## taobear

chicken legs said:


> *insert evil cackle*



Just a little closer Muahahahahahahaha


----------



## dblbellybhm

a BHM and an FA. Because of Dimensions Boards I now totally embrace and enjoy my fat and fatness. Three cheers for Dimensions.


----------



## Rocknrollvictim

theronin23 said:


> Hey, wow lookit that, you're from Melbourne (next city over from me)! That's so crazy. Welcome!



lol small world! Thanks!


----------



## hbighappy

Here I put this up on main board but here it is for here as well

Hola every one I am new member here but I have been to this site more then a few times in the past few years since like 2005
I am a BEGM = Big Extra Guapo Man for those that don't know any Espanol guapo means handsome usually it would be BGM Big Handsome Man for most of us Latinos but since I am a bit more guapo then your average Gordito Guapo I'm BEGM any ways its nice to meet all of you i will try be active on this forum 

~


----------



## LovesBigMen

hbighappy said:


> Here I put this up on main board but here it is for here as well
> 
> Hola every one I am new member here but I have been to this site more then a few times in the past few years since like 2005
> I am a BEGM = Big Extra Guapo Man for those that don't know any Espanol guapo means handsome usually it would be BGM Big Handsome Man for most of us Latinos but since I am a bit more guapo then your average Gordito Guapo I'm BEGM any ways its nice to meet all of you i will try be active on this forum
> 
> ~




Haha well welcome its always good to have a latino here .
and nice with the BEGM


----------



## spanky.pinata

taobear said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!!!! I'm moving if you promise to call me daddy... LOL



bahahahahahaha =D


----------



## rabbitislove

chicken legs said:


> *insert evil cackle*



sugar daddies rot your teeth


----------



## slowpoke219

Hi everyone, I'm a 30 year old Hispanic BHM from the southwest, 6'0'' and 341lbs and new to the board and this whole BHM/FFA thing. 

Been browsing the forum the last few days and I'm loving all of it. Looking forward to getting to know all the beautiful ladies on the board. 

Adios for now.


----------



## hbighappy

slowpoke219 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a 30 year old Hispanic BHM from the southwest, 6'0'' and 341lbs and new to the board and this whole BHM/FFA thing.
> 
> Been browsing the forum the last few days and I'm loving all of it. Looking forward to getting to know all the beautiful ladies on the board.
> 
> Adios for now.



What up an Hola man


----------



## retardia

Hello!

Well I've been a member of Dimensions for quite a few years now (I think since about 2003 when I had a different name here) so I think it's finally time I properly introduce myself. I'm an FFA and have liked larger men and women since before I was even aware of myself as a sexual person. Personally, I'm very average-sized (5'5 and 135lbs). 

I live in the South of England and I'm a student (about to start a Masters in October). I'm single and looking. I'm not very open about my fetish; my ex is the only person I've properly told, though he probably would have guessed it anyway after I managed to encourage 4 stone onto him! 

Umm... I can't think of anything else to say! I've been lurking here for so many years that I feel like I know some of you already, but I'll try not to be too scary-stalkerish now that I've decided to 'come out' as it were :doh:

Well, that's me!
:happy:


----------



## Tad

Welcome out of the bushes and into the sunlight, Retardia  I hope now that you've started posting we'll see bunches more from you!


----------



## RentonBob

Welcome all new peoples! Roam around and enjoy


----------



## taobear

retardia said:


> Hello!
> 
> Well I've been a member of Dimensions for quite a few years now (I think since about 2003 when I had a different name here) so I think it's finally time I properly introduce myself. I'm an FFA and have liked larger men and women since before I was even aware of myself as a sexual person. Personally, I'm very average-sized (5'5 and 135lbs).
> 
> I live in the South of England and I'm a student (about to start a Masters in October). I'm single and looking. I'm not very open about my fetish; my ex is the only person I've properly told, though he probably would have guessed it anyway after I managed to encourage 4 stone onto him!
> 
> Umm... I can't think of anything else to say! I've been lurking here for so many years that I feel like I know some of you already, but I'll try not to be too scary-stalkerish now that I've decided to 'come out' as it were :doh:
> 
> Well, that's me!
> :happy:



You are so cute. If you ever think about jumping the pond we have room in Texas LOL


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

retardia said:


> Hello!
> 
> Well I've been a member of Dimensions for quite a few years now (I think since about 2003 when I had a different name here) so I think it's finally time I properly introduce myself. I'm an FFA and have liked larger men and women since before I was even aware of myself as a sexual person. Personally, I'm very average-sized (5'5 and 135lbs).
> 
> I live in the South of England and I'm a student (about to start a Masters in October). I'm single and looking. I'm not very open about my fetish; my ex is the only person I've properly told, though he probably would have guessed it anyway after I managed to encourage 4 stone onto him!
> 
> Umm... I can't think of anything else to say! I've been lurking here for so many years that I feel like I know some of you already, but I'll try not to be too scary-stalkerish now that I've decided to 'come out' as it were :doh:
> 
> Well, that's me!
> :happy:



Good to have you on board. And when you say Lurk, have you been specifically lurking on this board as well? 

Do you know me . . . that is kind of creepy to think about. I kind of like it.


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Good to have you on board. And when you say Lurk, have you been specifically lurking on this board as well?
> 
> Do you know me . . . that is kind of creepy to think about. I kind of like it.



She knows you as head creeper.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> She knows you as head creeper.



She knows you as creeper in command's right hand person. So . . . yeah.


----------



## Paquito

She was lurking in the audience at my creeper seminar.


----------



## taobear

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Good to have you on board. And when you say Lurk, have you been specifically lurking on this board as well?
> 
> Do you know me . . . that is kind of creepy to think about. I kind of like it.



LOL hey man I saw her first LOL besides you are creepy JK but I had to say it


----------



## Zowie

taobear said:


> LOL hey man I saw her first LOL besides you are creepy JK but I had to say it



He actually isn't. He's a fake creeper. It's all an act for the internets.

I think.

Edit, I validate what Hozay said.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> He actually isn't. He's a fake creeper. It's all an act for the internets.
> 
> I think.
> 
> Edit, I validate what Hozay said.





now I have to write something to make the ten characters.


----------



## blubberismanly

Hi. I've been lurking Dimensions for YEARS...I guess I figured it was time to join officially.

I'm 25, female and "in the closet." I'm not gay but almost no one knows I like big heavy men. It isn't an issue I'm open about, mainly because all my friends are into typical muscle guys. I know where to find my eye candy, though 

My love of bigger men started early in childhood...I was never fully open but I ran into some pretty big issues in high school and became fully closeted. Now after several relationships and a failed marriage (it failed for other reasons long ago), I've found myself wanting a bigger man for real. I never have before; all my past attempts were bigger in tallness not wideness. I don't want a skinny guy ever again. I'm hoping maybe I'll find one here...or just a date and a taste of what fat guys are like. 

I've given my share of belly rubs, but it's been years. And that was only one friend who had no other interest in that sense. I'm shooting higher now, and just watching where the arrow hits.


----------



## RentonBob

blubberismanly said:


> Hi. I've been lurking Dimensions for YEARS...I guess I figured it was time to join officially.
> 
> I'm 25, female and "in the closet." I'm not gay but almost no one knows I like big heavy men. It isn't an issue I'm open about, mainly because all my friends are into typical muscle guys. I know where to find my eye candy, though
> 
> My love of bigger men started early in childhood...I was never fully open but I ran into some pretty big issues in high school and became fully closeted. Now after several relationships and a failed marriage (it failed for other reasons long ago), I've found myself wanting a bigger man for real. I never have before; all my past attempts were bigger in tallness not wideness. I don't want a skinny guy ever again. I'm hoping maybe I'll find one here...or just a date and a taste of what fat guys are like.
> 
> I've given my share of belly rubs, but it's been years. And that was only one friend who had no other interest in that sense. I'm shooting higher now, and just watching where the arrow hits.



Welcome aboard! You'll find several So Cal members here


----------



## adelicateflwr

i am new to this, i have been "lurking" around here for a couple of weeks and figured i'd introduce myself in the forum as a BBW  

i'm a pretty happy person, i enjoy my quiet little life, but like to get "a little crazy" from time to time! ;D
i'm excited to get to know others here! ;D
i am from southern sunny arizona, and am about to turn 29, which is exciting and shocking and crazy all at once!
i love anything U.K.! love brit-bands and of course, the accents! ;D
i love baking, reading, movies, and making music mixes!
i prefer to avoid dishonest people, and those who produce negativity, and i hate roaches! 
i am a teacher, and i love it! i hope to finally and soon, be teaching art...

i... think that's it!

oh, the pic is of me at a place called redneck heaven, home to the "minnow bomb" -i took it recently while on vacation in dallas! 

View attachment minnow monday - dallas.jpg


----------



## theronin23

Wow, quite the influx of FFAs...Welcome everyone!


----------



## LovesBigMen

welcome everybody!


----------



## growingman

retardia said:


> Hello!
> 
> Well I've been a member of Dimensions for quite a few years now (I think since about 2003 when I had a different name here) so I think it's finally time I properly introduce myself. I'm an FFA and have liked larger men and women since before I was even aware of myself as a sexual person. Personally, I'm very average-sized (5'5 and 135lbs).
> 
> I live in the South of England and I'm a student (about to start a Masters in October). I'm single and looking. I'm not very open about my fetish; my ex is the only person I've properly told, though he probably would have guessed it anyway after I managed to encourage 4 stone onto him!
> 
> Umm... I can't think of anything else to say! I've been lurking here for so many years that I feel like I know some of you already, but I'll try not to be too scary-stalkerish now that I've decided to 'come out' as it were :doh:
> 
> Well, that's me!
> :happy:



Ah he was such a lucky guy and he didn't appreciate it. I need to consider moving to England home of wonderful women like you and some of the best breakfasts in the world!


----------



## freakyfred

Welcome retardia, blubberismanly and adelicateflwr

Hope ya enjoy your stay :>


----------



## bigguy25m

Hi, I didn't really know what type of name to make for myself, as I've usually always used the name bigguy for quite some time, usually with my age tacked on the end. I'm a... well.. I'm a big guy, I'm 25 years old. I have been big as far as I can remember. Or should I say I've been fat as far as I can remember? I'm not sure what is taboo >.> Sorry. Anyway, It's good to see a place like this. I like it.


----------



## adelicateflwr

freakyfred said:


> Welcome retardia, blubberismanly and adelicateflwr
> 
> Hope ya enjoy your stay :>



thanks freakyfred!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Welcome flowers, blubbers and.... retarders?


----------



## MasterShake

retardia said:


> I live in the South of England and I'm a student (about to start a Masters in October). I'm single and looking. I'm not very open about my fetish; my ex is the only person I've properly told, though he probably would have guessed it anyway after I managed to encourage 4 stone onto him!


Can I use you for a green card? (or whatever the UK equivalent is???)



(Welcome!)


----------



## Sasquatch!

MasterShake said:


> Can I use you for a green card? (or whatever the UK equivalent is???)
> 
> 
> 
> (Welcome!)



Green Cards are for Ireland.

We have multi-ethnic cards.


----------



## retardia

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Good to have you on board. And when you say Lurk, have you been specifically lurking on this board as well?
> 
> Do you know me . . . that is kind of creepy to think about. I kind of like it.



Well, this board as well as a couple of others. I obviously don't 'know' you but I've seen you around, if you know what I mean. More specifically... I know all about your 'photo face', haha.


----------



## retardia

MasterShake said:


> Can I use you for a green card? (or whatever the UK equivalent is???)
> 
> 
> 
> (Welcome!)



Alas, I'm not the best catch. I still live with my parents, I'm a Trekkie and I get drunk and make a fool of myself regularly. How long would the marriage have to last to keep you in the UK?



Sasquatch! said:


> Welcome flowers, blubbers and.... retarders?



Umm, not sure 'retarders' really works. But thanks anyway! You could call me Tard, I suppose, though it's scarily close to turd.



freakyfred said:


> Welcome retardia, blubberismanly and adelicateflwr
> 
> Hope ya enjoy your stay :>



Thanks! I figured it was about time I actually said hello here properly. I feel like such a stalker.



growingman said:


> Ah he was such a lucky guy and he didn't appreciate it. I need to consider moving to England home of wonderful women like you and some of the best breakfasts in the world!



Actually, for a while he didn't seem to mind it. He likes eating, I like cooking, so it worked out for a couple of years. His parents got on his case about it though, shame really. 
Do you think our breakfasts are good? I thought America had good breakfasts, with pancakes and syrup and waffles etc. We just have either a fry-up or cereal, boring!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

retardia said:


> Well, this board as well as a couple of others. I obviously don't 'know' you but I've seen you around, if you know what I mean. More specifically... I know all about your 'photo face', haha.



 oh man, I feel so cool right now. :blush:


----------



## Sasquatch!

retardia said:


> Alas, I'm not the best catch. I still live with my parents, I'm a Trekkie and I get drunk and make a fool of myself regularly. How long would the marriage have to last to keep you in the UK?
> 
> Umm, not sure 'retarders' really works. But thanks anyway! You could call me Tard, I suppose, though it's scarily close to turd.



Yeah, the name isn't lending itself too well to nicking. I guess I'll just have to call you George.

Is your masters within commuting distance from the parental home then?


----------



## retardia

Sasquatch! said:


> Yeah, the name isn't lending itself too well to nicking. I guess I'll just have to call you George.
> 
> Is your masters within commuting distance from the parental home then?



You could just call me Alice! Though I always find it difficult to keep track of real names on forums, so if George is easier to remember then it's fine by me. I've never had a proper nickname, though my mum calls me Ali G (as in, Ali G in da house).

And yes, my parents live about 20-30 minutes away from Sussex university so it's very handy. Plus, of course, no rent to pay! I don't get a loan for my masters so any money I can save is a big plus. Do you/did you go to university? I have a friend at Cardiff uni.


----------



## Paquito

Do I really have to be the one to ask?

Alright George, what's the story behind the screenname? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## retardia

Paquito said:


> Do I really have to be the one to ask?
> 
> Alright George, what's the story behind the screenname? Inquiring minds want to know.



Well, I'm a bit self-deprecating, so calling myself a retard (..stupid, dumbass, moron) comes naturally. But as I'm a girl I figured shove the 'ia' on the end and viola, a moronic girl's screenname. I've been banned on some forums because of my 'offensive' name, so I hope I don't offend anyone here... Oh well. That's all there is to it.


----------



## JenFromOC

blubberismanly said:


> Hi. I've been lurking Dimensions for YEARS...I guess I figured it was time to join officially.
> 
> I'm 25, female and "in the closet." I'm not gay but almost no one knows I like big heavy men. It isn't an issue I'm open about, mainly because all my friends are into typical muscle guys. I know where to find my eye candy, though
> 
> My love of bigger men started early in childhood...I was never fully open but I ran into some pretty big issues in high school and became fully closeted. Now after several relationships and a failed marriage (it failed for other reasons long ago), I've found myself wanting a bigger man for real. I never have before; all my past attempts were bigger in tallness not wideness. I don't want a skinny guy ever again. I'm hoping maybe I'll find one here...or just a date and a taste of what fat guys are like.
> 
> I've given my share of belly rubs, but it's been years. And that was only one friend who had no other interest in that sense. I'm shooting higher now, and just watching where the arrow hits.



LOL While I was reading your post, it reminds me of my own story...I'm in Costa Mesa...we should have coffee and scope big guys


----------



## Sasquatch!

retardia said:


> You could just call me Alice! Though I always find it difficult to keep track of real names on forums, so if George is easier to remember then it's fine by me. I've never had a proper nickname, though my mum calls me Ali G (as in, Ali G in da house).
> 
> And yes, my parents live about 20-30 minutes away from Sussex university so it's very handy. Plus, of course, no rent to pay! I don't get a loan for my masters so any money I can save is a big plus. Do you/did you go to university? I have a friend at Cardiff uni.



Alice is a really nice name, but I am afraid it's too late. You're now George.

Things are a bit different for me when it comes to living at my parents. Firstly, it's unbearable. Secondly, I am financially better off by a huge margin when living elsewhere.
I did go to Cardiff university--until a month ago I could roll out off beds and into the students' union for a cheeky (subsidised) pint. What is your friend studying? Any plans for a visit?

Come to think of it--what do you study?


----------



## MasterShake

retardia said:


> Alas, I'm not the best catch. I still live with my parents, I'm a Trekkie and I get drunk and make a fool of myself regularly. How long would the marriage have to last to keep you in the UK?


Long enough for troo wuv to take over! 



JenFromOC said:


> LOL While I was reading your post, it reminds me of my own story...I'm in Costa Mesa...we should have coffee and scope big guys


Wow, didn't realize you actually lived in CM. Love that place! Never lived there, but some friends of mine used to have an apartment there.

So many fond memories of coming out to visit and playing drunken bowling and karaoke at Kona Lanes! Their apartment complex had a scummy dirty pond int he middle of it, could only access it through the clubhouse, and one night my one friend Chris got drunk and decided to play with the ducks camping out in the lake.

Long story short, he was stripped down for the lake before hitting the clubhouse (this is a Saturday night), gets lost amidst a Japanese wedding reception being held there, finally gets into the pool and chases the duckies around on a paddle boat before capsizing.

God I miss the late 90s/early 00s!!


----------



## JenFromOC

MasterShake said:


> Long enough for troo wuv to take over!
> 
> 
> Wow, didn't realize you actually lived in CM. Love that place! Never lived there, but some friends of mine used to have an apartment there.
> 
> So many fond memories of coming out to visit and playing drunken bowling and karaoke at Kona Lanes! Their apartment complex had a scummy dirty pond int he middle of it, could only access it through the clubhouse, and one night my one friend Chris got drunk and decided to play with the ducks camping out in the lake.
> 
> Long story short, he was stripped down for the lake before hitting the clubhouse (this is a Saturday night), gets lost amidst a Japanese wedding reception being held there, finally gets into the pool and chases the duckies around on a paddle boat before capsizing.
> 
> God I miss the late 90s/early 00s!!



They tore down Kona Lanes a few years ago. I live right behind the shopping center where it was located. LOL....it was a terrible loss for Costa Mesa.


----------



## MasterShake

JenFromOC said:


> They tore down Kona Lanes a few years ago. I live right behind the shopping center where it was located. LOL....it was a terrible loss for Costa Mesa.


I remember that. I think that was about the time my friends moved to other parts of Orange County. I recall them mentioning their being protests or rallies of some sort to try and save it.

Man I miss the West Coast! Esp with yet another wave of 90+ degrees and humidities this week!


----------



## charlieversion2

Let me see if I understand you correctly, you are missing heat _*and *_humidity?!!


----------



## retardia

Sasquatch! said:


> Alice is a really nice name, but I am afraid it's too late. You're now George.
> 
> Things are a bit different for me when it comes to living at my parents. Firstly, it's unbearable. Secondly, I am financially better off by a huge margin when living elsewhere.
> I did go to Cardiff university--until a month ago I could roll out off beds and into the students' union for a cheeky (subsidised) pint. What is your friend studying? Any plans for a visit?
> 
> Come to think of it--what do you study?



Ah, it's not exactly perfect living with mine either, but I figure the free food and board is worth it! Why are you better off financially when living away? Do your parents charge you a lot of rent?

I loooved the cheap pints at uni. In my first year it was £1.70 for a pint of Carlsberg, amazing. I was never the type to roll out of bed and go to a lecture though, I need a shower before my brain engages with the outside world. I got a BSc in Psychology, but I'm going to be studying for an MA in Journalism come October (can you tell that I don't know what I want to do with my life?!) What about you?


----------



## Sasquatch!

retardia said:


> Ah, it's not exactly perfect living with mine either, but I figure the free food and board is worth it! Why are you better off financially when living away? Do your parents charge you a lot of rent?


Yeah, nearly double what I pay for NOT living with them.



> I loooved the cheap pints at uni. In my first year it was £1.70 for a pint of Carlsberg, amazing. I was never the type to roll out of bed and go to a lecture though, I need a shower before my brain engages with the outside world. I got a BSc in Psychology, but I'm going to be studying for an MA in Journalism come October (can you tell that I don't know what I want to do with my life?!) What about you?



Oh I can tell. It's nice to see someone else who isn't 100% sure. It's really confidence shaking when everyone already has the next 30 years prepared.
Mmm showers. If I had an ensuite, showering would be my hobby. This new place has a crappy bathroom though...really big-guy unfriendly.

I'm working as an accounts manager for vodafone. The job sucks and a large (ha!) part of me really wants to quit, money or not. I've studied a bit of everything, to be honest. I did a mix of Creative Writing, French, Literature, European film, Classics, German and Italian at uni. Would have made for fantastic job opportunities if I'd finished any of those things.


----------



## Robert69

Hello everyone...

The name's Robert. 22 years old. From Indiana. Aspiring filmmaker and humanitarian. Looking for...idk. Talking at first I suppose.


----------



## CaraCakes

Robert69 said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> The name's Robert. 22 years old. From Indiana. Aspiring filmmaker and humanitarian. Looking for...idk. Talking at first I suppose.



Hey Robert! 

This kid is cool as hell, and I'm glad he joined the forums.


----------



## Robert69

Thanks Cara  Now if I can just figure out how to do my profile...


----------



## MasterShake

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Let me see if I understand you correctly, you are missing heat _*and *_humidity?!!


No, I missing the opposite of the heat and humidity we're having here in Kansas City! 

What I wouldn't give for some West Coast weather - Seattle, LA, heck, I'll take the dry heat of Vegas, baby!


----------



## MissCrissi

Hey, I'm new here and I guess I would be a FFA. I have a more detailed introduction on the mainboards intro thread if anyone wants to make the effort to read it. 

I'm basically here for support from other FFAs and BHMs.


----------



## growingman

MissCrissi said:


> Hey, I'm new here and I guess I would be a FFA. I have a more detailed introduction on the mainboards intro thread if anyone wants to make the effort to read it.
> 
> I'm basically here for support from other FFAs and BHMs.



Welcome


----------



## ladyface

Hi everybody,


I've been coming here for years but have never posted or joined or anything. So hi! I'm Gina and I'm a huge FFA (though not a lot of people know). I posted in the big "introduction thread", but I'll summarize what I said there here...

I'm a playwright/director (theater director, not film) and theater is basically my love. Some other interests include reading, writing, singing, acting, day dreaming, taking walks, running around the City, smiling, laughing...

People tell me I'm a free spirit and should have been born in the 60s. That's probably true.

Anyway, that's me in a nutshell. Looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## theronin23

Welcome!


----------



## freakyfred

welcome new peoples!


----------



## theronin23

freakyfred said:


> welcome new peoples!



I'm still trying to figure out who's eyes are in your sig. I've got it down to either Gromit (from Wallace and Gromit) or Shaun The Sheep. Which is it?


----------



## Zowie

theronin23 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out who's eyes are in your sig. I've got it down to either Gromit (from Wallace and Gromit) or Shaun The Sheep. Which is it?



Gromit for sure.

Shaun the sheep was always a bit dissapointing.

EDIT: Might be from Chicken Run now, come to think of it.


----------



## freakyfred

It's Gromit haha.


----------



## theronin23

YES!! Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## WillSpark

theronin23 said:


> YES!! Winner winner chicken dinner!








Relevant.


----------



## Zowie

WillSpark said:


> Relevant.



I have one regular customer at work, she looks EXACTLY like the chickens, without being a chicken. She's got wide hips, that goofy smile, and skinny beaky nose, super-round eyes... haha, every time I see her she makes me laugh.


----------



## BubbaFett

Been lurking and checking out this forum for the past week and decided to sign up and introduce myself to everyone.

Names Brett, I'm a 35 year old BHM. 6'2" 300lbs or so. Gave up weighing myself a couple years ago when I was 280, but I know I packed on a few pounds since. 

I've been chubby to fat most of my life as well as being an introvert. Both creating a cycle of weight gain and shyness, eventually leading up to depression. I recently hit bottom (I hope) and am trying to accept who and what I am.


----------



## phoenix43

Seriously, I am Amy, 43, Ohio is my home. I have been the stick at 110, but through kids, marriage (bad) and insecurities, am a beautiful 240 5'9" woman. I have a quirky sense of humor. I like to ride my Harley (not a biker). I try to be optimistic in and about life. There are no "clubs" or groups around that I feel comfortable going to, thought there might be interesting people on here to meet with whom I can just be myself.


----------



## freakyfred

Welcome BubbaFett and phoenix43 :>


----------



## Amaranthine

Hi!

After a few years of stalking, I've finally decided to join the forums. I'm a rather tiny FFA, at 5'2" and 110lbs, but I can't help but like men a few times my size. I'm pretty open about my preferences; people can say all they want (and of course they do) but it doesn't change who I am. 

Anyhow, I'm pretty easy going, I love writing and philosophy, video games, and food/cooking, of course.


----------



## theronin23

Amaranthine said:


> Hi!
> 
> After a few years of stalking, I've finally decided to join the forums. I'm a rather tiny FFA, at 5'2" and 110lbs, but I can't help but like men a few times my size. I'm pretty open about my preferences; people can say all they want (and of course they do) but it doesn't change who I am.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm pretty easy going, I love writing and philosophy, video games, and food/cooking, of course.



Welcome out of the shadows!  Philosophy! My kinda girl.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Welcome to all the new peoples.

And like ronin said, anyone who likes philosophy is good in my book.


----------



## Albino_taters

Yeah, I'm kinda new here as well and I guess I'm just droppin in here and saying, hey.


----------



## retardia

Sasquatch! said:


> Yeah, nearly double what I pay for NOT living with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I can tell. It's nice to see someone else who isn't 100% sure. It's really confidence shaking when everyone already has the next 30 years prepared.
> Mmm showers. If I had an ensuite, showering would be my hobby. This new place has a crappy bathroom though...really big-guy unfriendly.
> 
> I'm working as an accounts manager for vodafone. The job sucks and a large (ha!) part of me really wants to quit, money or not. I've studied a bit of everything, to be honest. I did a mix of Creative Writing, French, Literature, European film, Classics, German and Italian at uni. Would have made for fantastic job opportunities if I'd finished any of those things.



Oops, I'm sorry for not replying to you, I didn't realise! Is there a way to see who has quoted me? It's hard keeping track of it.

Wow, you've studied all sorts. You did all of those at uni? I did a short sociology course as well as my psychology degree, but nothing like as many subjects as you've studied. Did none of them interest you enough to pursue further?
Accounts manager sounds impressive; why are you thinking of quitting? I've been looking for a temporary job for the summer but no luck, it's very frustrating. Good thing my parents don't charge rent or I'd be totally skint by now!


----------



## Mordecai

Hello. I've been lurking on this forum for about a year but finally decided to dip a toe into the pool. I am 6'3" and 390 pounds. I'm fond of watching comedies, reading books (mainly Coupland and Ellis but I'll try any book), baseball and fruit punch.


----------



## shparks

Hello. I just joined the forum. I don't really know what to say about myself. I just recently heard about FFA for the first time. I am a big guy, and I have never met a woman who seemed to be a FFA. I did not know that such a thing existed in reality.


----------



## MissCrissi

shparks said:


> Hello. I just joined the forum. I don't really know what to say about myself. I just recently heard about FFA for the first time. I am a big guy, and I have never met a woman who seemed to be a FFA. I did not know that such a thing existed in reality.



Welcome.
They do. Some are just really shy or think it's "wrong". Silly society.


----------



## PebbleStones

Like the rest... I've been lurking around for a while. Finally decided to join! Hi! I'm a FFA and a New Yorker.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Welcome Pebbles. Grab a chair and make yourself at home :happy:


----------



## RentonBob

Welcome to all the new people!!  Jump in and have fun


----------



## Amaranthine

PebbleStones said:


> Like the rest... I've been lurking around for a while. Finally decided to join! Hi! I'm a FFA and a New Yorker.



Hi there- I'm an FFA New Yorker too. Nice to know there's another FFA in the state =D


----------



## PebbleStones

Amaranthine said:


> Hi there- I'm an FFA New Yorker too. Nice to know there's another FFA in the state =D


NYC? Because in NYC I feel like there are 1- barely any BHM and 2- no FFA =(


----------



## Sasquatch!

There's gotta be almost half a dozen FFAs from NYC or nearby on here....I think?


----------



## Amaranthine

PebbleStones said:


> NYC? Because in NYC I feel like there are 1- barely any BHM and 2- no FFA =(



Not NYC =/ Just boring old Syracuse- soon to be hopefully less boring Buffalo.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Amaranthine said:


> Not NYC =/ Just boring old Syracuse- soon to be hopefully less boring Buffalo.



OMG you're going to live inside a Buffalo?!


----------



## Amaranthine

Sasquatch! said:


> OMG you're going to live inside a Buffalo?!



With their massive wings, I figure I'd get an amazing new view everyday.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Amaranthine said:


> With their massive wings, I figure I'd get an amazing new view everyday.



Damn, you are one lucky girl!


----------



## theronin23

Do you have to hollow it out like a tauntaun to live in it?!


----------



## femaleseat

hey im jennifer from brooklyn...5.7 135, always had visions of bhm when i was playing with myself, imagining them ontop of me....huge turn on!!!

ur all great!!! i love this site


----------



## freakyfred

Welcome PebbleStones and femaleseat!


----------



## BR25

Hey everyone, I've been on the site for a while but have never posted. I'm 26, from New Jersey, 5'10, 305 lbs.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Welcome BR25. Make yourself comfortable!


----------



## BR25

Thanks Sasquatch. I had actually signed up and then forgot about the site. Luckily I remember a couple months back.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I know the feeling, I haven't had much activity here between 2006 and 2009!


----------



## WillSpark

All of these new peeps are comign out of the woodwork from NEw York and New Jersey. I'm gonna be really happy once I get to school.


----------



## BR25

Sasquatch! said:


> I know the feeling, I haven't had much activity here between 2006 and 2009!



That happens with alot of online stuff. You fall in and out of using certain sites.


----------



## BR25

WillSpark said:


> All of these new peeps are comign out of the woodwork from NEw York and New Jersey. I'm gonna be really happy once I get to school.



Going to school on the east coast?


----------



## WillSpark

BR25 said:


> Going to school on the east coast?



Montclair, NJ.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Yeah. Hopefully you'll feel welcome enough here that it won't happen!


----------



## BR25

WillSpark said:


> Montclair, NJ.



That's a pretty good school.


----------



## BR25

Sasquatch! said:


> Yeah. Hopefully you'll feel welcome enough here that it won't happen!



More than anything, it tends to happen when a site becomes tedious and boring.


----------



## Sasquatch!

*begins juggling midgets*


----------



## BR25

Sasquatch! said:


> *begins juggling midgets*



If they are juggling flaming swords, you have my complete attention


----------



## Paquito

Flaming midgets perhaps?


----------



## Sasquatch!

*juggles flaming Paquitoes*


----------



## theronin23

Sasquatch! said:


> *juggles flaming Paquitoes*



This put an image in my head of three Paquitoes dressed in brightly colored sequined clothing yelling at you to put them down with a fabulous lisp while you juggle them.


----------



## Paquito

theronin23 said:


> This put an image in my head of three Paquitoes dressed in brightly colored sequined clothing yelling at you to put them down with a fabulous lisp while you juggle them.



It's called a Friday night, and the judgmental tone is unnecessary.


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> It's called a Friday night, and the judgmental tone is unnecessary.



The only judgement here is on why you never call!


----------



## Paquito

theronin23 said:


> The only judgement here is on why you never call!



I'm too busy being juggled. And the bitch is wrinkling my shirt.

THIS IS ARMANI, SKANK


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> THIS IS ARMANI, SKANK



Winner. That is all.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Paquito said:


> I'm too busy being juggled. And the bitch is wrinkling my shirt.
> 
> THIS IS ARMANI, SKANK



What the hell is a thkank?


----------



## Paquito

Sasquatch! said:


> What the hell is a thkank?



Thuck on my athth.

*thnap*


----------



## Sasquatch!

Paquito said:


> Thuck on my athth.
> 
> *thnap*



Stuck on your asp? what? That's it. No more free drinks for you, laddie.


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> Thuck on my athth.
> 
> *thnap*









Just sayin'...


----------



## LovesBigMen

Wow alot of newbie/lurkers welcome 
and you guys crack me up!


----------



## CastingPearls

Can I just say I love the word 'skank'?


----------



## LovesBigMen

CastingPearls said:


> Can I just say I love the word 'skank'?



Haha that word is awesome!


----------



## Zowie

CastingPearls said:


> Can I just say I love the word 'skank'?



It make anything sound good. Supa' skank, skankovitch, skankalicious... I wish I was good enough to be a skank.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> It make anything sound good. Supa' skank, skankovitch, skankalicious... I wish I was good enough to be a skank.



Lubricate, skank!


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> Lubricate, skank!



*lubricates*

I love it when you talk dirty.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> *lubricates*
> 
> I love it when you talk dirty.



I'm your skank bitch, baby.


----------



## GentleSavage

Hey, my name's Adam. I'm 21, 5'8'', and hovering at about 280. And I live right around Boston, MA.


----------



## anonbhm

Hello everyone. I just happened to find this place after doing some searching. I decided to seek it out after watching a show on National Geographic that covered those who enjoy big people.


----------



## theronin23

anonbhm...that could be taken a few ways, either a non bhm, meaning you're not one...anon bhm meaning you wish to remain anonymous, which could be problematic here...OR anon bhm meaning you do not forgive, you do not forget, and we should expect you.

Any of the above is entirely possible...and no matter which it is, welcome...I'm just wondering.


----------



## charlieversion2

GentleSavage said:


> Hey, my name's Adam. I'm 21, 5'8'', and hovering at about 280. And I live right around Boston, MA.




Welcome, always good to meet another Beantown BHM!


----------



## Prem0

Hello all I just joined the site and am happy that I found a place like this.

Let me tell you a bit about myself, this will be a bit long.

I am a 35y/o BHM from West Texas - 6'0" 334lbs

Growing up I was a thin kid and was about average throughout high school. I then joined the military and became kinda buff after boot camp and all the exercise that came after.

At the age of 20 I was diagnosed with Hypothyroidism and I had gained 100lbs in 3 months. I was given medication that was to help the symptoms of excessive tiredness and weight gain, they did it wrong for a number of years. 

At about the age of 25 I was around the 280lbs mark and almost could not live with myself because I could not accept the change in my lifestyle. I saw a few shrinks then given antidepressant medication and this helped me get through the dark times.

Around the age of 27 I met a woman who was crazy about me but due to my self esteem issues I broke off the relationship because I did not understand how she could love me while I hated myself so much. In retrospect I was a moron!!!

When I turned 30 I decided enough was enough and started seeing many specialist until someone could tell me why the medication was not working as it should. I discovered that I have a rare form of hypothyroidism that makes it so I am unable to lose weight no matter what I do and that I will most likely slowly gain weight my entire life.

This was a turning point in my life, I knew what was wrong with me and I started to accept who I am and who I could be in my life. I now am a fat happy bastard and am glad I found this site because it helps to meet people who are of the same mindset as myself.

I apologize for the long intro but I feel first impressions count.

I am including the only two pictures I have of myself at the moment and they are when I got my last tattoo.


----------



## Surlysomething

Prem0 said:


> Hello all I just joined the site and am happy that I found a place like this.
> 
> Let me tell you a bit about myself, this will be a bit long.
> 
> I am a 35y/o BHM from West Texas - 6'0" 334lbs
> 
> Growing up I was a thin kid and was about average throughout high school. I then joined the military and became kinda buff after boot camp and all the exercise that came after.
> 
> At the age of 20 I was diagnosed with Hypothyroidism and I had gained 100lbs in 3 months. I was given medication that was to help the symptoms of excessive tiredness and weight gain, they did it wrong for a number of years.
> 
> At about the age of 25 I was around the 280lbs mark and almost could not live with myself because I could not accept the change in my lifestyle. I saw a few shrinks then given antidepressant medication and this helped me get through the dark times.
> 
> Around the age of 27 I met a woman who was crazy about me but due to my self esteem issues I broke off the relationship because I did not understand how she could love me while I hated myself so much. In retrospect I was a moron!!!
> 
> When I turned 30 I decided enough was enough and started seeing many specialist until someone could tell me why the medication was not working as it should. I discovered that I have a rare form of hypothyroidism that makes it so I am unable to lose weight no matter what I do and that I will most likely slowly gain weight my entire life.
> 
> This was a turning point in my life, I knew what was wrong with me and I started to accept who I am and who I could be in my life. I now am a fat happy bastard and am glad I found this site because it helps to meet people who are of the same mindset as myself.
> 
> I apologize for the long intro but I feel first impressions count.
> 
> I am including the only two pictures I have of myself at the moment and they are when I got my last tattoo.



Cool introduction. It sounds like accepting yourself has been pretty freeing. Enjoy the site..post lots!


----------



## bolo

Hi my name is Tony and I am a fourhundred plus black man living in the bronx and I love BBW and SSBBW. I've been this way since I was about ten. Nothing turns me on then a beautiful lady with at least two hundred and fifty pounds on her. Don't get me wrong I love all women but theres something that is so special about a fat girl. The way they walk, eat, sleep and look. I try to show how they look when I draw them as a cartoon (Myspace/kingharbor). I'm hoping I can find one that I can do a portrait of in pastels or charcoal. But until then I will keep checking out the site.


----------



## Mortx

It's nice to find a place where fat People are welcome.


----------



## MetalRuss

Hi all. Ahh man, I'm too shy. Yeah, I'm new here. Looking for someone to have a nice chat with and hope to meet some nice people.  

Seriously, my face is so red right now. Jeez.


----------



## tekkers

hi there,

i signed up here a few months back but never really got posting so today ive decided to introduce myself as this seems like a great community.

my name is chris and im 29 years old or should i say young, im from the north east of england and i hope there some more from my area on here.

im a BHM just looking for friends or females who are looking for a shy BHM just like me.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Welcome to all the new comers or lurkers coming out of hiding :happy:


----------



## RJI

peeps are coming out of the buffet line like crazy this week! Welcome everyone.


----------



## Venom

Hey, I'v been on dims for a while but mostly lurking about. Im not really great at introducing myself but since I had to do it 5 times already this week since my professors treat the first week of classes like middle school, and the worst that could happen already has I decided why not go for it here as well. Im a 23 a FFA, I am a psychology major and graduate in a few months and will be venturing into the real world to find a big girl job instead of my meaningless job where I pretend like I have things to do. I like reading, video games, and I love animals (especially reptiles and kitties). And now Im not sure what else to say about myself... so ya.. Hi!


----------



## FishCharming

Venom said:


> Hey, I'v been on dims for a while but mostly lurking about. Im not really great at introducing myself but since I had to do it 5 times already this week since my professors treat the first week of classes like middle school, and the worst that could happen already has I decided why not go for it here as well. Im a 23 a FFA, I am a psychology major and graduate in a few months and will be venturing into the real world to find a big girl job instead of my meaningless job where I pretend like I have things to do. I like reading, video games, and I love animals (especially reptiles and kitties). And now Im not sure what else to say about myself... so ya.. Hi!



oooo, a NC FFA, yay! 

so last week my sister informed me that i was moving to NC next summer. It's nice to know that there's at least one FFA down there =)


----------



## Tad

FishCharming said:


> so last week my sister informed me that i was moving to NC next summer. It's nice to know that there's at least one FFA down there =)



OK, you do know you can't throw out a line like that without more explanation, right?

Also, Venom, great to see you give an introduction


----------



## theronin23

Hey Venom! Long time no speak!


----------



## FishCharming

Tad said:


> OK, you do know you can't throw out a line like that without more explanation, right?
> 
> Also, Venom, great to see you give an introduction



my sister is currently the family matriarch. don't get me wrong, our mom and grandmother are both still alive, my sister just kind of grabbed the reins... 

anyhow, last week she decided she was tired of living in buffalo (not that i blame her) and decreed that she and her family were moving to NC and that her best friend, my daughter and I were all going too. In these kind of matters i often find it's best to just go with the flow. besides, i've been here almost 6 months and my feet are starting to get itchy...


----------



## Tad

FishCharming said:


> my sister is currently the family matriarch. don't get me wrong, our mom and grandmother are both still alive, my sister just kind of grabbed the reins...
> 
> anyhow, last week she decided she was tired of living in buffalo (not that i blame her) and decreed that she and her family were moving to NC and that her best friend, my daughter and I were all going too. In these kind of matters i often find it's best to just go with the flow. besides, i've been here almost 6 months and my feet are starting to get itchy...



Wow, I'll never complain about my older's sister's bossy ways again! (OK, I will, but I'll try to remember that relatively speaking, she isn't so bad....).

Although it sounds like you get along with your family decently?


----------



## Venom

FishCharming said:


> oooo, a NC FFA, yay!
> 
> so last week my sister informed me that i was moving to NC next summer. It's nice to know that there's at least one FFA down there =)



There are actually quite a few of FFAs around here that I have run into over the past few years, and most of them are open about it too.


----------



## Venom

theronin23 said:


> Hey Venom! Long time no speak!



Hey darlin! I know, I haven't seen you on in quite some time since I stopped staying up till 4 a.m.


----------



## theronin23

Venom said:


> Hey darlin! I know, I haven't seen you on in quite some time since I stopped staying up till 4 a.m.



BOOO! Where's the fun in that?!


----------



## Venom

theronin23 said:


> BOOO! Where's the fun in that?!




I know, it sucks and I hate it but I have early morning classes and have to wake up at an ungodly hour.


----------



## Mordecai

Venom said:


> I know, it sucks and I hate it but I have early morning classes and have to wake up at an ungodly hour.



I was glad I was in the history department because they made sure classes did not start until 11 AM at the earliest.


----------



## Venom

Odenthalius said:


> I was glad I was in the history department because they made sure classes did not start until 11 AM at the earliest.



That is so not fair, I have had classes starting at 7:30 in the past.


----------



## Mordecai

Venom said:


> That is so not fair, I have had classes starting at 7:30 in the past.



Well, to be fair, I went to a very liberal arts college and the history department had a universal love of sleeping in.


----------



## big_col

Hi All

Big Col here from the midlands Uk. New to the site so please be gental 

Big Col


----------



## Ceeola

Hi,

I'm Ceeola and I'm a 20-year old FFA new to the dimensions board. I've sort of been lurking around the board and I finally got the courage to join. I'm slowly "coming out" of the closet about the fact that I like larger men. They are just so charismatic, huggable, and cuddly. Also bellies are sexy! My aunt already knows I'm FFA, and she's cool with it.:happy:

I hope to make many new friends here and relate to many different people.

It's nice meeting you all,

Ceeola


----------



## warwagon86

Ceeola said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Ceeola and I'm a 20-year old FFA new to the dimensions board. I've sort of been lurking around the board and I finally got the courage to join. I'm slowly "coming out" of the closet about the fact that I like larger men. They are just so charismatic, huggable, and cuddly. Also bellies are sexy! My aunt already knows I'm FFA, and she's cool with it.:happy:
> 
> I hope to make many new friends here and relate to many different people.
> 
> It's nice meeting you all,
> 
> Ceeola



welcome aboard! Hope you enjoy it and theres always someone around here to talk to


----------



## fat_viking_bloke

Hey, I'm Ben im a BHM from Wales! Sup sup sup?:doh:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Croeso, FVB.


----------



## singingNerd79

Hey everyone, I just joined a few days ago... I introduced myself in the "main" intro discussion (and posted a couple of pics there)... but thought I'd say hi here as well 

Hi! :happy:


----------



## joeantonio25

Hey everyone im joey a bhm from Socal, just moved to Anaheim im mixed latino and italian, im 5'9 265, and yes its true still single


----------



## alice

I'm an observer* by nature, which, in internet-land, makes me a lurker. But I figured I'd introduce myself: I'm a FFA/chubby chaser (basically I like my men big but only to a certain point, I'm not a "the bigger the better"-woman) but I am currently residing in the closet.

I'm 20 years old, not a BBW (5'7 , 130lbs). I am introvert and a daydreamer, but hoping to make friends with reality at some point. I like everything cozy - hugs, hoodies, hot chocolate - and consider the invention of "movie night" to be the peak of humanity.

(English is not my native language but I have a feeling this sounds like a creepy contact ad - if you agree; please forgive me!) 

*_observer_ is not a euphemism for _stalker_ :happy:


----------



## theronin23

oh pshaw, stalkers are welcome here too


----------



## Mordecai

alice said:


> I'm an observer* by nature, which, in internet-land, makes me a lurker. But I figured I'd introduce myself: I'm a FFA/chubby chaser (basically I like my men big but only to a certain point, I'm not a "the bigger the better"-woman) but I am currently residing in the closet.
> 
> I'm 20 years old, not a BBW (5'7 , 130lbs). I am introvert and a daydreamer, but hoping to make friends with reality at some point. I like everything cozy - hugs, hoodies, hot chocolate - and consider the invention of "movie night" to be the peak of humanity.
> 
> (English is not my native language but I have a feeling this sounds like a creepy contact ad - if you agree; please forgive me!)
> 
> *_observer_ is not a euphemism for _stalker_ :happy:



Hello and welcome. Trust me, your post is nowhere near the creepy level.


----------



## WillSpark

alice said:


> I'm an observer* by nature, which, in internet-land, makes me a lurker. But I figured I'd introduce myself: I'm a FFA/chubby chaser (basically I like my men big but only to a certain point, I'm not a "the bigger the better"-woman) but I am currently residing in the closet.
> 
> I'm 20 years old, not a BBW (5'7 , 130lbs). I am introvert and a daydreamer, but hoping to make friends with reality at some point. I like everything cozy - hugs, hoodies, hot chocolate - and consider the invention of "movie night" to be the peak of humanity.
> 
> (English is not my native language but I have a feeling this sounds like a creepy contact ad - if you agree; please forgive me!)
> 
> *_observer_ is not a euphemism for _stalker_ :happy:



1. Welcome to the fray! I hope you enjoy the boards. I'm sure we'll enjoy having you.

2. Your English is spot on! I wouldn't have even taken it not to be your native tongue. Heck, you probably do it better than I do.


----------



## WannaBe500lbs

Greetings women of Dimensions!

I have been looking for a fat female admirer to help me gain weight and teach me the ways of a true female. I want to express my true feminine side to someone. I want to trust someone and enjoy the fat side of life. 



- Alex


----------



## BigChaz

WannaBe500lbs said:


> Greetings women of Dimensions!
> 
> I have been looking for a fat female admirer to help me gain weight and teach me the ways of a true female. I want to express my true feminine side to someone. I want to trust someone and enjoy the fat side of life.
> 
> 
> 
> - Alex



I'll show you how to be a lady


----------



## BigChaz

BigChaz said:


> I'll show you how to be a lady



This was not real


----------



## jjvango

Hey I'm JJ, from Bergen County, NJ! 6 ft tall, 400 lbs, all Italian Man!


----------



## Zowie

Welcome to all the new people!



BigChaz said:


> This was not real



And you wonder why you get gay PMs?


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> Welcome to all the new people!
> 
> 
> 
> And you wonder why you get gay PMs?



I guess gay lurkers people have no sense of sarcasm


----------



## CastingPearls

jjvango said:


> Hey I'm JJ, from Bergen County, NJ! 6 ft tall, 400 lbs, all Italian Man!


Welcome Jersey! I'm originally from Bayonne and Jersey City. Small world, big people.


----------



## jjvango

CastingPearls said:


> Welcome Jersey! I'm originally from Bayonne and Jersey City. Small world, big people.



Heh Yeah it is! I love Jersey City! I go there quite a bit on the job! Good people there!


----------



## Jaybear420

Hi! 
I'm Jay 

I joined a long time ago and got cold feet.

I'm back. It seems like a fun place to be.

I'm 5'10", 350lbs and furry, except for my head. I shave it


----------



## DemonsDanceAlone

Hello all I just registered. I'm a 19 year old BHM. 

It's so refreshing to find a site where women can oogle fat guys without being judged afterwards. I mean, I think BBW are becoming accepted but BHM? You don't hear about us much :wubu:

Me...











And my belly.


----------



## silencedogood

Hey all,

I'm a 20yr old BHM, in the belly area anyway. Kinda new to this, but the thought of being admired, the feeling of playing with my belly is very erotic.

Here's some pics of me anyway, looking forward to becoming an active member of the site!


----------



## rellis10

I'd like to say hello to everyone i'v missed in this thread (i'v neglected it for quite a while )

So to Silencedogood, DemonsDanceAlone, JayBear420 and all others I've missed...Welcome to Dimensions and the BHM board! I hope you have a nice long stay with us


----------



## lishiyo

Hi everyone 

I'm a bi, 20yo FFA (not a BBW unfortunately, just a short Asian chick). I've already posted an intro in the main forum, it's mostly a ramble about geeky stuff that I like and nobody else cares about.  

This forum is like a candy store for me :smitten:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

welcome to the forums


----------



## imfree

Welcome to Dimensions Forums, New Guys!
You've joined a group of some of the
coolest people on the internet.:bow:


----------



## LovesBigMen

lishiyo said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a bi, 20yo FFA (not a BBW unfortunately, just a short Asian chick). I've already posted an intro in the main forum, it's mostly a ramble about geeky stuff that I like and nobody else cares about.
> 
> This forum is like a candy store for me :smitten:



YAY well welcome look around this awesome BHM/FFA board there are real good lookin' dudes 
And FFA's can be any size girl' :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome, cute new peoples! :bow:


----------



## Amaranthine

rellis10 said:


> I'd like to say hello to everyone i'v missed in this thread (i'v neglected it for quite a while )
> 
> So to Silencedogood, DemonsDanceAlone, JayBear420 and all others I've missed...Welcome to Dimensions and the BHM board! I hope you have a nice long stay with us



You make it sound like they're checking into a mental ward  A friendly mental ward though!

But really...welcome everyone :happy:
You'll probably end up leaving less sane than you came in, anyway.


----------



## hd861

Hi. I'm 24, 6'2" 400lbs. And live in missouri


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome all new people. Mingle. Have fun. Post often.


----------



## jleach19772003

hey everyone , just found this an finally got approved lol , im a single 33 year old bhm from tonawanda , outside of buffalo ny . hoping to make some friends an people to talk to . i am 5'10 dark brown hair , hazel eyes , current weight is 435lbs , size 54 pants , might post some current pics , when i feel more comfertable .


----------



## rellis10

lishiyo said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a bi, 20yo FFA (not a BBW unfortunately, just a short Asian chick). I've already posted an intro in the main forum, it's mostly a ramble about geeky stuff that I like and nobody else cares about.
> 
> This forum is like a candy store for me :smitten:





hd861 said:


> Hi. I'm 24, 6'2" 400lbs. And live in missouri





jleach19772003 said:


> hey everyone , just found this an finally got approved lol , im a single 33 year old bhm from tonawanda , outside of buffalo ny . hoping to make some friends an people to talk to . i am 5'10 dark brown hair , hazel eyes , current weight is 435lbs , size 54 pants , might post some current pics , when i feel more comfertable .



Welcome to the board all! Hope you have a good time in our humble abode


----------



## Ola

Hallos all new peoplez, and welcome! Hope we get to see you around!


----------



## fitforfat

So I've been around the BHM/FFA community for a little while now, but hadn't fully accepted my preferences yet. I think I'm ready though. I'm not sure what else to say here... I'm thin-ish, but with kind of serious curves in the right places if you know what I mean haha. 

Oh and I'm from Northern California! I'm not necessarily looking for a serious relationship, but fun and friends are always good. Anddd I'm 23 years old... I think that's all??


----------



## BigChaz

fitforfat said:


> So I've been around the BHM/FFA community for a little while now, but hadn't fully accepted my preferences yet. I think I'm ready though. I'm not sure what else to say here... I'm thin-ish, but with kind of serious curves in the right places if you know what I mean haha.
> 
> Oh and I'm from Northern California! I'm not necessarily looking for a serious relationship, but fun and friends are always good. Anddd I'm 23 years old... I think that's all??



Yay, another person on the opposite side of the country from me!

edit: Also, welcome!


----------



## MasterShake

BigChaz said:


> Yay, another person on the opposite side of the country from me!
> 
> edit: Also, welcome!



See, even God wants you to leave America's Wang alone!

Welcome to fitforfat btw! :happy:


----------



## Lalazuu

silencedogood said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm a 20yr old BHM, in the belly area anyway. Kinda new to this, but the thought of being admired, the feeling of playing with my belly is very erotic.
> 
> Here's some pics of me anyway, looking forward to becoming an active member of the site!



You are really cute!


----------



## shandyman

Hi Everyone

I am Shandyman from the UK, I am a BHM weighing in at around 350lbs and a 52" waist

I am here looking for an FFA, so if anyone is interested feel free to message me

I have a youtube channel with some belly videos, have a look and see what you think

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheFatbellyman?feature=mhum


----------



## fitforfat

BigChaz said:


> Yay, another person on the opposite side of the country from me!
> 
> edit: Also, welcome!



haha maybe it's a sign you should move


----------



## nic_nic07

Nicole. Midwest, USA. 21. FFA. More than in love with the host of Man V Food (I mean, it's a bit scary, really). College student.


----------



## streetdoc09

hello all im new here.
i live in the atlanta area but moving back to tallahassee, fl soon im 26 6'3 320ibs of scrumptious man


----------



## Surlysomething

streetdoc09 said:


> hello all im new here.
> i live in the atlanta area but moving back to tallahassee, fl soon im 26 6'3 320ibs of scrumptious man


 

Pictures for proof.


----------



## ManBeef

Hey hey hey. This is what I've been searching for for a long time. I am a fellow LAYM... (Large and Yummy Mancake) It's great to see a site that doesn't put me down due to my size. I am 6' 300+. I am trying to lose but my medications keep me pretty plump. I hope to get to know a lot of you killer people. I may be a little colorful && out there... But I am also one of the best people on my block. Hope y'all are good. Ciao 

View attachment 0124100027.jpeg


----------



## LovesBigMen

WELCOME awesome new people hope you like it here and such. Just have fun and be happy. :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome new peoples!

Post lots!

:bounce:


----------



## jwill34

Hello all! I'm a 6' 4" 350+ man from the bay area thats brand new to the site. Hope to meet some cool people


----------



## BigChaz

jwill34 said:


> Hello all! I'm a 6' 4" 350+ man from the bay area thats brand new to the site. Hope to meet some cool people



Holy crap california and canada are invading dims.

Also, welcome good sir.


----------



## Tad

BigChaz said:


> Holy crap california and canada are invading dims.



Just stands to reason.....'c' and 'a' are two of the roundest letters of the alphabet


----------



## theronin23

Tad said:


> Just stands to reason.....'c' and 'a' are two of the roundest letters of the alphabet



If that's the logic, why aren't there more people from Oklahoma?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

And what about OhiO?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Don't be silly--no one lives in Ohio!


----------



## ManBeef

I feel bad for those from Idaho


----------



## JenFromOC

BigChaz said:


> Holy crap california and canada are invading dims.
> 
> Also, welcome good sir.



Don't be jealous that you aren't in California...


----------



## ManBeef

Woot for Cali!!! L.A. son


----------



## nic_nic07

Sasquatch! said:


> Don't be silly--no one lives in Ohio!



:cough:

<-----I do.


----------



## WillSpark

nic_nic07 said:


> :cough:
> 
> <-----I do.



Like he said, noone lives in Ohio. 

OOOOHHHH SNAP!


----------



## nic_nic07

WillSpark said:


> Like he said, noone lives in Ohio.
> 
> OOOOHHHH SNAP!



:sigh:

I thought we were board friends with benefits.

:tear:


----------



## WillSpark

nic_nic07 said:


> :sigh:
> 
> I thought we were board friends with benefits.
> 
> :tear:



No, I feel for you. I got the heck outta Missouri when I had the chance. 

Really, it's Ohio. You've just got the Rock N Roll Hall of Fame and the country's greatest amusement park. That's about it.


----------



## nic_nic07

WillSpark said:


> No, I feel for you. I got the heck outta Missouri when I had the chance.
> 
> Really, it's Ohio. You've just got the Rock N Roll Hall of Fame and the country's greatest amusement park. That's about it.



Yep. Once I'm done with undergrad, I'm hoping I can get the hell out of Ohio for med school (or grad school, depending on if I do that before med school).

hahaha. Pretty much. Well, we also have that team that I hate (OSU), the Toledo Zoo-which is one of the best zoos in the country, and um...me?

Yeah, we really have nothing. :/


----------



## Sasquatch!

I totally remembered you live in Ohio


----------



## nic_nic07

Sasquatch! said:


> I totally remembered you live in Ohio



Aww.  Thanks! 

I knew I liked you for a good reason. :bow:


----------



## Lunchboxthe3rd

Hey everyone! Lunchbox here, I'm new to this site and I am a BHM out of Ohio. I was searching one day and found this site and thought I would see if I could make some friends. I am 290 lbs. And I am 5'11" and I will be posting more on here so keep an eye out.


----------



## nic_nic07

Lunchboxthe3rd said:


> Hey everyone! Lunchbox here, I'm new to this site and I am a BHM out of Ohio. I was searching one day and found this site and thought I would see if I could make some friends. I am 290 lbs. And I am 5'11" and I will be posting more on here so keep an eye out.


WOOOO Ohio!!! 

There's more of us in Ohio. This makes me happy.


----------



## blubberismanly

Hiya noobs and welcome.

Just reintroducing myself. I'm single, in CA and I have a thread here somewhere...FFA Prowling around...

Hope to PM a fat guy!


----------



## a bum

Hello Dim. community 

Sorry guys, I'm just another fat dude from SoCal (for those looking for another FFA to join)

I have lurked around these boards once in a while for less than a year but lately I've been coming more often and I just decided to come out of the shadows *takes off hood*

I'm into dorky stuffs like playing card games, video games and attending Cons . Always intrigued in subjects such as Ghosts/spirits and Aliens

I'm pretty open to talk to anyone from here so don't hesitate to Pm me


----------



## bigfatbull

ello all

old, short & round fella here from Albion's Metropolis, just checkin' in to catch the eye of all the honeyz and cool peeps from this side of the pond.


----------



## SuperGuyver

Hi my name is Christopher A.Beard,I think I`m a bhm-I am also a bit of a gainer.I`m 18 years old and live in St.louis,Missouri:blush:


----------



## rellis10

SuperGuyver said:


> Hi my name is Christopher A.Beard,I think I`m a bhm-I am also a bit of a gainer.I`m 18 years old and live in St.louis,Missouri:blush:



Welcome Christopher, nice to have you on board


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Welcome, new people! Make yourselves at home :eat1:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Welcome new peeps..... FALL IN LINE OR FALL OUT! RAAAAWR!


----------



## FishCharming

Why hello there new people, and welcome!


----------



## Wolfie

Hey all, I'm Wolfie. 
I'm an FFA in Florida, and I think this site is wonderful. :eat2:
I love art and I'm going to school to become an artist (not there yet because my damn trepidation keeps getting in the way). I'm a bit of a nerd; I love literature, Sci-Fi (Doctor Who and Firefly are big favorites in the TV genre), They Might Be Giants, and Charlie Chaplin. However, the downside to being a nerd is that I can be really shy at times around new people, even online. But I am really friendly and pretty easy to talk to, so feel free to message me! 
Other random things about me: 
I'm pagan, I own an accordion, I love wolves (hence the name), and I have extremely curly, thick hair. Ignorance makes me sad and music makes me happy. I know how to knit (though I often lack the time), and I like to use playing cards for divination and cribbage. Also: Florida is too damn hot and flat. 
Anyway, I guess that's a pretty comprehensive picture of me (without delving into too much detail), so feel free to message me if you think we may get along! 
Cheers,
Wolfie.


----------



## theronin23

Welcome!


----------



## BigChaz

Wolfie said:


> Hey all, I'm Wolfie.
> I'm an FFA in Florida, and I think this site is wonderful. :eat2:
> I love art and I'm going to school to become an artist (not there yet because my damn trepidation keeps getting in the way). I'm a bit of a nerd; I love literature, Sci-Fi (Doctor Who and Firefly are big favorites in the TV genre), They Might Be Giants, and Charlie Chaplin. However, the downside to being a nerd is that I can be really shy at times around new people, even online. But I am really friendly and pretty easy to talk to, so feel free to message me!
> Other random things about me:
> I'm pagan, I own an accordion, I love wolves (hence the name), and I have extremely curly, thick hair. Ignorance makes me sad and music makes me happy. I know how to knit (though I often lack the time), and I like to use playing cards for divination and cribbage. Also: Florida is too damn hot and flat.
> Anyway, I guess that's a pretty comprehensive picture of me (without delving into too much detail), so feel free to message me if you think we may get along!
> Cheers,
> Wolfie.



YES! FINALLY! ANOTHER FLORIDIAN! BREAK OUT THE PARTY HATS


----------



## Zowie

I think a Ronin-Wolfie-Chaz sammich is in order.


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> I think a Ronin-Wolfie-Chaz sammich is in order.



No thanks, but I appreciate your thinking of me.


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> I think a Ronin-Wolfie-Chaz sammich is in order.



....

I prefer open face sammiches. Chaz, you're free to leave at any time.


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> No thanks, but I appreciate your thinking of me.



Ditch Ronin and make it an open-faced?

EDIT: Nevermind. I'm outta here. Gotta get back to the eggplant burrito.


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> Ditch Ronin and make it an open-faced?



Beatcha to it.


----------



## FishCharming

BigChaz said:


> No thanks, but I appreciate your thinking of me.



what if it was a panini? mmmm panini.... :eat2:


----------



## BigChaz

FishCharming said:


> what if it was a panini? mmmm panini.... :eat2:



I really do enjoy a good panini.


----------



## sloboy302

Hello all,

My name is Matt, I'm 33 and live in Panama City, Florida. 

Some of my hobbies are working on and racing cars, computers, video games, music, going to the movies and playing guitar.

Favorite music genre is rock and older metal, but I do listen to a little bit of everything from time to time. 

Well that's all I can think of for an introduction at the time, but feel free to ask away if you wanna know more. I'm happy to have found this site and hope to make some friends here.


----------



## HDANGEL15

sloboy302 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My name is Matt, I'm 33 and live in Panama City, Florida.
> 
> Some of my hobbies are working on and racing cars, computers, video games, music, going to the movies and playing guitar.
> 
> Favorite music genre is rock and older metal, but I do listen to a little bit of everything from time to time.
> 
> Well that's all I can think of for an introduction at the time, but feel free to ask away if you wanna know more. I'm happy to have found this site and hope to make some friends here.



*hey and welcome.....i am heading to fl this weekend...wanna maybe y'know....j/k hehehe *


----------



## BigChaz

HDANGEL15 said:


> *hey and welcome.....i am heading to fl this weekend...wanna maybe y'know....j/k hehehe *



Oh, so I guess I am not cool enough to hang out with you?


----------



## HDANGEL15

BigChaz said:


> Oh, so I guess I am not cool enough to hang out with you?



*Pensacola is no where near where i am gonna be hon

and i was just flirting and make nice to new guy 

*


----------



## Wolfie

bionic_eggplant said:


> I think a Ronin-Wolfie-Chaz sammich is in order.



I think a quesadilla might be more appropriate... or maybe an ice cream sandwich. :eat2:


----------



## sloboy302

BigChaz said:


> Oh, so I guess I am not cool enough to hang out with you?



Hey get off my kool aid!!! Lol


----------



## HDANGEL15

2 new guys from Panama city????????????

*GO FIGURE and welcome slomoe 

but we really need pictures to give you all a REAL WELCOME!!!!!*


----------



## sloboy302

HDANGEL15 said:


> 2 new guys from Panama city????????????
> 
> *GO FIGURE and welcome slomoe
> 
> but we really need pictures to give you all a REAL WELCOME!!!!!*



I posted one in the awesome pic thread


----------



## BothHandsInTheCookieJar

Hi all,
So wow. I just realized that I have been visiting this site on and off for over 4 years now and I have yet to post anything. Is that an all-time record? Hope not.

Anyway, tallish, mid300's-or-so BHM here. Always have been, probably always will be. Love to cook, travel, play cards, fiddle with computers, go to concerts, noodle at the piano, and to be a general cut up and/or [email protected] and/or explorer of interesting discussions.

Been in Southern CA for a year or so now and enjoying life on the west coast.

I guess that is all for now. One post = better than zero.


----------



## BigChaz

BothHandsInTheCookieJar said:


> Hi all,
> So wow. I just realized that I have been visiting this site on and off for over 4 years now and I have yet to post anything. Is that an all-time record? Hope not.
> 
> Anyway, tallish, mid300's-or-so BHM here. Always have been, probably always will be. Love to cook, travel, play cards, fiddle with computers, go to concerts, noodle at the piano, and to be a general cut up and/or [email protected] and/or explorer of interesting discussions.
> 
> Been in Southern CA for a year or so now and enjoying life on the west coast.
> 
> I guess that is all for now. One post = better than zero.



Welcome, my friend. You have chosen correctly when you came to this Californian / Canadian message board. Also, you are allowed to say "ass" here!


----------



## BothHandsInTheCookieJar

Thanks for the welcome  Southern Canada would be a very broad possibility, wouldn't it?



BigChaz said:


> Welcome, my friend. You have chosen correctly when you came to this Californian / Canadian message board. Also, you are allowed to say "ass" here!


----------



## rellis10

BothHandsInTheCookieJar said:


> Hi all,
> So wow. I just realized that I have been visiting this site on and off for over 4 years now and I have yet to post anything. Is that an all-time record? Hope not.
> 
> Anyway, tallish, mid300's-or-so BHM here. Always have been, probably always will be. Love to cook, travel, play cards, fiddle with computers, go to concerts, noodle at the piano, and to be a general cut up and/or [email protected] and/or explorer of interesting discussions.
> 
> Been in Southern CA for a year or so now and enjoying life on the west coast.
> 
> I guess that is all for now. One post = better than zero.



Welcome to the community! It's always nice to see somebody start posting after so long. I hope we see alot more from you


----------



## CastingPearls

BothHandsInTheCookieJar said:


> Hi all,
> So wow. I just realized that I have been visiting this site on and off for over 4 years now and I have yet to post anything. Is that an all-time record? Hope not.
> 
> Anyway, tallish, mid300's-or-so BHM here. Always have been, probably always will be. Love to cook, travel, play cards, fiddle with computers, go to concerts, noodle at the piano, and to be a general cut up and/or [email protected] and/or explorer of interesting discussions.
> 
> Been in Southern CA for a year or so now and enjoying life on the west coast.
> 
> I guess that is all for now. One post = better than zero.


Nice user name. Welcome.


----------



## theronin23

Oh man, I can't stop laughing, up at the top of the page, HDAngel and sloboy's avatars look like they're havin' it out.


----------



## sloboy302

theronin23 said:


> Oh man, I can't stop laughing, up at the top of the page, HDAngel and sloboy's avatars look like they're havin' it out.



Lol mine was supposed to be animated but stuck at that shot and still looked alright so I left it.


----------



## CastingPearls

sloboy302 said:


> Lol mine was supposed to be animated but stuck at that shot and still looked alright so I left it.


Is that FzzGgg from The Dark Crystal??


----------



## jezter6

New to the board, though I should say hi. Been waiting for my approval to come through so I could finally post.

So here it is:

My name is Alan, aka jezter6. I'm 31, BHM (well, we'll see about the 'H' part from Baltimore, MD. 5'11" 260#. I go to the gym (fairly) frequently, but no matter what my weight never seems to move. I'm ok with that, just looking to get a little more in shape (little less huffing and puffing) and am not really too concerned about how "big" I appear to be for some people. 

I've only dated skinny or barely chunky girls and never really been into BBW, although I do from time to time fantasize about girls that are between 'just chunky' and BBW stage. I think pretty much any woman can be beautiful and most of the time a pretty face is what makes me most attracted.

We'll see if I can fit in here. I've been reading for ~24 hours and see a lot of people banned, so I'll take it a little slow and hopefully won't piss anyone off any time soon.


----------



## Paquito

You appear to be quite competent using these boards. A rarity when it comes to newbies.

I applaud you.


----------



## HDANGEL15

jezter6 said:


> New to the board, though I should say hi. Been waiting for my approval to come through so I could finally post.
> 
> So here it is:
> 
> My name is Alan, aka jezter6. I'm 31, BHM (well, we'll see about the 'H' part from Baltimore, MD. 5'11" 260#. I go to the gym (fairly) frequently, but no matter what my weight never seems to move. I'm ok with that, just looking to get a little more in shape (little less huffing and puffing) and am not really too concerned about how "big" I appear to be for some people.
> 
> I've only dated skinny or barely chunky girls and never really been into BBW, although I do from time to time fantasize about girls that are between 'just chunky' and BBW stage. I think pretty much any woman can be beautiful and most of the time a pretty face is what makes me most attracted.
> 
> We'll see if I can fit in here. I've been reading for ~24 hours and see a lot of people banned, so I'll take it a little slow and hopefully won't piss anyone off any time soon.



*welcome from another BALTI-MORON *


----------



## jezter6

Paquito said:


> You appear to be quite competent using these boards. A rarity when it comes to newbies.
> 
> I applaud you.



Not a n00b to internet forums. I'm on homebrew, hookah, and a few other hobby forums.



HDANGEL15 said:


> *welcome from another BALTI-MORON *



Thanks for the welcome! Luckily I'm just a transplant to the Charm City (and in actuality, live up in HarCo anyways). So I don't speak too much Baltimoron and don't drink the Boh.


----------



## HDANGEL15

jezter6 said:


> Not a n00b to internet forums. I'm on homebrew, hookah, and a few other hobby forums.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome! Luckily I'm just a transplant to the Charm City (and in actuality, live up in HarCo anyways). So I don't speak too much Baltimoron and don't drink the Boh.



*hehehe- never heard it referred a HARCO...but can dig it .......and obviously not a real balti-moron if you don't drink BOH*


----------



## vinarian

Hey there 6'4" 350lb living up in northernmost part of PA, just thaught id drop in and say hi


----------



## CastingPearls

vinarian said:


> Hey there 6'4" 350lb living up in northernmost part of PA, just thaught id drop in and say hi


Hello PA. I'm in NE PA myself. Welcome!


----------



## JBfromNH

Just found this firum- Big Handsome 300 pound guy here from the granite state!


----------



## AsianXL

Hi everyone,

Asian BHM here from Vancouver, Canada.


----------



## sloboy302

CastingPearls said:


> Is that FzzGgg from The Dark Crystal??



Yes it is, had a few friends look at it and they had no idea what it was, lol.


----------



## HDANGEL15

vinarian said:


> Hey there 6'4" 350lb living up in northernmost part of PA, just thaught id drop in and say hi





JBfromNH said:


> Just found this firum- Big Handsome 300 pound guy here from the granite state!





AsianXL said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Asian BHM here from Vancouver, Canada.



*welcome 3 new guys.. tell us something more about yourselves!!!*!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

AsianXL said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Asian BHM here from Vancouver, Canada.


 

*waves* Welcome to the site, fellow Vancouverite!


----------



## Byagi

Hi there! I'm Bruce and I thought I'd introduce myself here. I'm the creator of the tumblr site Big Boy Fashion - a fashion website for plus size men. We don't get much love from media or retail, so I thought I'd start this blog as something to promote the fact that we're out there and we like to we fashionable clothing as much as the next guy.

I saw some people talking about my blog here, so I wanted to come by and say hello. If you have photos of yourself looking all fashionable, please feel free to submit them to the site and I'll post them there. The whole idea with this is that it's not about high fashion - it's about looking and feeling good in your skin. 

I'm looking forward to being part of the community here. The amount of fat positive resources out there are growing, and this looks like one of the most well established I've come across so far. Great stuff!


----------



## Joe944

With the influx of gentleman I think we need to have a battle royale to determine who gets the attention of all the FFA's.


----------



## nic_nic07

Joe944 said:


> With the influx of gentleman I think we need to have a battle royale to determine who gets the attention of all the FFA's.



IAWTC.  I'm totally game to help judge a competition or something like that with the other FFAs here.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Byagi said:


> Hi there! I'm Bruce and I thought I'd introduce myself here. I'm the creator of the tumblr site Big Boy Fashion - a fashion website for plus size men. We don't get much love from media or retail, so I thought I'd start this blog as something to promote the fact that we're out there and we like to we fashionable clothing as much as the next guy.
> 
> I saw some people talking about my blog here, so I wanted to come by and say hello. If you have photos of yourself looking all fashionable, please feel free to submit them to the site and I'll post them there. The whole idea with this is that it's not about high fashion - it's about looking and feeling good in your skin.
> 
> I'm looking forward to being part of the community here. The amount of fat positive resources out there are growing, and this looks like one of the most well established I've come across so far. Great stuff!



*welcome ((BRUCE)) thanks for the cool shot and o ya HUBBA HUBBA.....:smitten: 


just saying*


----------



## Paquito

Byagi said:


> Hi there! I'm Bruce and I thought I'd introduce myself here. I'm the creator of the tumblr site Big Boy Fashion - a fashion website for plus size men. We don't get much love from media or retail, so I thought I'd start this blog as something to promote the fact that we're out there and we like to we fashionable clothing as much as the next guy.
> 
> I saw some people talking about my blog here, so I wanted to come by and say hello. If you have photos of yourself looking all fashionable, please feel free to submit them to the site and I'll post them there. The whole idea with this is that it's not about high fashion - it's about looking and feeling good in your skin.
> 
> I'm looking forward to being part of the community here. The amount of fat positive resources out there are growing, and this looks like one of the most well established I've come across so far. Great stuff!



YOU'RE WELCOME


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Byagi said:


> Hi there! I'm Bruce and I thought I'd introduce myself here. I'm the creator of the tumblr site Big Boy Fashion - a fashion website for plus size men. We don't get much love from media or retail, so I thought I'd start this blog as something to promote the fact that we're out there and we like to we fashionable clothing as much as the next guy.
> 
> I saw some people talking about my blog here, so I wanted to come by and say hello. If you have photos of yourself looking all fashionable, please feel free to submit them to the site and I'll post them there. The whole idea with this is that it's not about high fashion - it's about looking and feeling good in your skin.
> 
> I'm looking forward to being part of the community here. The amount of fat positive resources out there are growing, and this looks like one of the most well established I've come across so far. Great stuff!


Welcome, and I REALLY liked your blog. It's a soft spot in my heart. I'll be sure to hit you up some time.


----------



## Byagi

HDANGEL15 said:


> *welcome ((BRUCE)) thanks for the cool shot and o ya HUBBA HUBBA.....:smitten:
> 
> 
> just saying*



Hahaha - thanks and glad you like!


----------



## CastingPearls

Byagi said:


> Hi there! I'm Bruce and I thought I'd introduce myself here. I'm the creator of the tumblr site Big Boy Fashion - a fashion website for plus size men. We don't get much love from media or retail, so I thought I'd start this blog as something to promote the fact that we're out there and we like to we fashionable clothing as much as the next guy.
> 
> I saw some people talking about my blog here, so I wanted to come by and say hello. If you have photos of yourself looking all fashionable, please feel free to submit them to the site and I'll post them there. The whole idea with this is that it's not about high fashion - it's about looking and feeling good in your skin.
> 
> I'm looking forward to being part of the community here. The amount of fat positive resources out there are growing, and this looks like one of the most well established I've come across so far. Great stuff!


Hi Bruce and welcome!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Byagi said:


> Great stuff!




Hey! Welcome to the site! And thanks for your site...pure eye candy. Ha!

:bounce:


----------



## imfree

Byagi said:


> Hi there! I'm Bruce and I thought I'd introduce myself here. I'm the creator of the tumblr site Big Boy Fashion - a fashion website for plus size men. ...snipped...



Hi Bruce, welcome to Dimensions Forums!:bow: Your stuff looks great and it's very much in the same spirit as how I live and dress, myself.:happy:


----------



## AsianXL

HDANGEL15 said:


> *welcome 3 new guys.. tell us something more about yourselves!!!*!!!


Hmm, where shall I start?

Well, I am 26 years old, Chinese born Canadian, fluent in English, Cantonese, and Mandarin. Currently working in the Security/Law Enforcement industry; however, I have my own business as well. I love to cook, travel, hanging out with the boys, enjoying serious conversations over coffee, and catching some flicks here and there.

I used to work as a bouncer, but that's a life behind me now. Well, that's all for now.


----------



## rellis10

Hi to JBfromNH, AsianXL and Byagi!

Nice to have so much new activity around here. Hope you guys are made to feel at home.

And Bruce, i may be making a post in your site sometime soon


----------



## LovesBigMen

:happy:This is cool a bunch of new people (kinda copied what rellis said hah)
WELCOME EVERYONE! and take everything with a good sense of humor.


----------



## AsianXL

Thanks rellis10 and LovesBigMen.


----------



## waynet

Hello, I am new here and I figure this is a good spot for a first post. I'm a BHM, currently living in CT, originally from NY. I'm 6'3" currently about 370 pounds and in the last few years I fluctuated between 345 and 405. I'm not sure if that qualifies me for a SSBHM, I am somewhat new to this terminology.

A few months ago I came across a FFA on a webcam chat site. I didn't know before that they even existed. So recently I did some searches in Google recently about them and found my way here. So I figured I would sign up being I have all this weight I've been carrying around for years and it may get some good use and be appreciated here.


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome new people!


----------



## imfree

waynet said:


> Hello, I am new here and I figure this is a good spot for a first post. ...snipped text...



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Waynet! You'll meet some of the coolest people in Cyberspace in these forums.:bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15

waynet said:


> Hello, I am new here and I figure this is a good spot for a first post. I'm a BHM, currently living in CT, originally from NY. I'm 6'3" currently about 370 pounds and in the last few years I fluctuated between 345 and 405. I'm not sure if that qualifies me for a SSBHM, I am somewhat new to this terminology.
> 
> A few months ago I came across a FFA on a webcam chat site. I didn't know before that they even existed. So recently I did some searches in Google recently about them and found my way here. So I figured I would sign up being I have all this weight I've been carrying around for years and it may get some good use and be appreciated here.



*Welcome ((WAYNET)) glad you found us ......if you want to put yourself to use....show us females what you look like ...the less clothing the better, being you found us via *WEBCAMMING* 

just an idea so we can get to know you *


----------



## waynet

I'll take some pics in the next few days and post something in one of the picture threads, keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Gabriel Dreams

Hi, I'm Rebecca. I'm from England. I guess I'm an FFA? I'm kind of new to this terminology, either way I couldn't find any more local sites so I thought I'd come and say hi here, mainly because you all seem so friendly and I'm kind of awkward. 
So yes, that would be me. Hello.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hello Rebecca.


----------



## imfree

Gabriel Dreams said:


> Hi, I'm Rebecca. I'm from England. I guess I'm an FFA? I'm kind of new to this terminology, either way I couldn't find any more local sites so I thought I'd come and say hi here, mainly because you all seem so friendly and I'm kind of awkward.
> So yes, that would be me. Hello.



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Rebecca.


----------



## rellis10

Gabriel Dreams said:


> Hi, I'm Rebecca. I'm from England. I guess I'm an FFA? I'm kind of new to this terminology, either way I couldn't find any more local sites so I thought I'd come and say hi here, mainly because you all seem so friendly and I'm kind of awkward.
> So yes, that would be me. Hello.



Welcome to Dims! Nice to have another to add to our English group


----------



## Sasquatch!

rellis10 said:


> Welcome to Dims! Nice to have another to add to our English group



Filthy English people *mumble mumble*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> Filthy English people *mumble mumble*



This coming from the nutter residing in wales


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This coming from the nutter residing in wales



Precisely?  Don't make me go all "twpsin" on yo'ass.


----------



## Zowie

Watch out! He'll insult you with words containing no vowels!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> Precisely?  Don't make me go all "twpsin" on yo'ass.



I CAN'T, UNDERSTAND YOU!!!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I CAN'T, UNDERSTAND YOU!!!



Mae'n ddrwg gyda fi.


----------



## rellis10

I'm sorry.....are we doing anagrams now?


----------



## Byagi

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Welcome, and I REALLY liked your blog. It's a soft spot in my heart. I'll be sure to hit you up some time.



Thanks for the welcome, and you should definitely submit a photo or two to the site. We need all the fashionable guys we can get!


----------



## SweetTea

Hi, fellas (and to the several ladies too)!

I'm brand new to the site and just wanted to say hello. I have been secretly visiting the site as a guest for years, but finally have the courage to be open about the fact that I like big boys  I'm a 25 year-old FFA currently living in Japan, but originally from the great state of North Carolina. I'm still very shy, so please say hello! I still can't believe that there are so many others like me. And for all the guys who posted their pictures in this thread: you are gorgeous


----------



## rellis10

SweetTea said:


> Hi, fellas (and to the several ladies too)!
> 
> I'm brand new to the site and just wanted to say hello. I have been secretly visiting the site as a guest for years, but finally have the courage to be open about the fact that I like big boys  I'm a 25 year-old FFA currently living in Japan, but originally from the great state of North Carolina. I'm still very shy, so please say hello! I still can't believe that there are so many others like me. And for all the guys who posted their pictures in this thread: you are gorgeous



Welcome to the boards SweetTea, always good to see somebody sign up properly after being a guest for a long time. I hope you feel at home and post alot, i'm sure people would like to get to know you.


----------



## Semiazas

Hello all, obviously im new here.Never really knew sites like this existed, but i guess there is a site for everything now. I never considered myself a BHM, i've been large pretty much my entire life. Im 30yrs old, 6'2 and hover in the mid to upper 300's. Originally from Long Island NY relocated to the Eastern Shore of Maryland.I've never let my size limit me in anyway. I love fishing, drag racing, mudding with my trucks, riding my motorcycles,hiking/camping and of course playing bass in my band. Cant wait to meet you all and make some new friends. Heres a bad picture of me after a long days work


----------



## Surlysomething

Semiazas said:


> Hello all, obviously im new here.Never really knew sites like this existed, but i guess there is a site for everything now. I never considered myself a BHM, i've been large pretty much my entire life. Im 30yrs old, 6'2 and hover in the mid to upper 300's. Originally from Long Island NY relocated to the Eastern Shore of Maryland.I've never let my size limit me in anyway. I love fishing, drag racing, mudding with my trucks, riding my motorcycles,hiking/camping and of course playing bass in my band. Cant wait to meet you all and make some new friends. Heres a bad picture of me after a long days work


 
Welcome to the site! Post lots!


----------



## MysteriousVik

Ok, just a short introduction. As i dont really like filling out profiles, and putting it all out there all at once! 
I am 24 years old, from Serbia. I like to think i'm open minded, more of an observer and listener. But never a follower 

Hoping to find some cool friends on here!
Already put a pic up in the main forum, but here we go anyway... 

View attachment Me1resize2.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

Semiazas said:


> Hello all, obviously im new here.Never really knew sites like this existed, but i guess there is a site for everything now. I never considered myself a BHM, i've been large pretty much my entire life. Im 30yrs old, 6'2 and hover in the mid to upper 300's. Originally from Long Island NY relocated to the Eastern Shore of Maryland.I've never let my size limit me in anyway. I love fishing, drag racing, mudding with my trucks, riding my motorcycles,hiking/camping and of course playing bass in my band. Cant wait to meet you all and make some new friends. Heres a bad picture of me after a long days work


*
waving all the way from bawlmer.......hey mr EASTERN SHORE.....*


MysteriousVik said:


> Ok, just a short introduction. As i dont really like filling out profiles, and putting it all out there all at once!
> I am 24 years old, from Serbia. I like to think i'm open minded, more of an observer and listener. But never a follower
> 
> Hoping to find some cool friends on here!
> Already put a pic up in the main forum, but here we go anyway...



*hey mr serbia.....welcome...def no friends from serbia yet.....*


----------



## Magusz

SweetTea said:


> Hi, fellas (and to the several ladies too)!
> 
> I'm brand new to the site and just wanted to say hello. I have been secretly visiting the site as a guest for years, but finally have the courage to be open about the fact that I like big boys  I'm a 25 year-old FFA currently living in Japan, but originally from the great state of North Carolina. I'm still very shy, so please say hello! I still can't believe that there are so many others like me. And for all the guys who posted their pictures in this thread: you are gorgeous



Hello there, SweetTea and welcome!


----------



## imfree

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> waving all the way from bawlmer.......hey mr EASTERN SHORE.....*
> 
> 
> *hey mr serbia.....welcome...def no friends from serbia yet.....*



Bawlmer is exactly how my late, ex, father-in-law, from Baltimore said it, too!


----------



## MBK212

Hello Gentlemen, Ladies My name is Matt and I'm a BHM from Seattle, how it do?


----------



## RentonBob

MBK212 said:


> Hello Gentlemen, Ladies My name is Matt and I'm a BHM from Seattle, how it do?



Welcome! Hope you're enjoying the snow


----------



## CastingPearls

Hello boys. Welcome to Dims.


----------



## Italian Dough Boy

Just wanted to say hello to the board and tell you a bit about myself. I am a 5 ft 11 310 lb 32 year old male from near Tacoma, WA who loves to laugh.I just recently found out what a BHM was and that I was one(lol). I am here to explore a world I knew very little about until recently. I feel like Christopher Columbus, well minus the slaughtering part of course haha. I look forward to posting on here and getting to know all of you.


----------



## johniav

Hi, I'm johniav (just read the heading hint, hint).
I like and play music, specificaly guitar music. I'm in college obtaining a degree in science. I'm an attractive nerd who's main objective is to have a blast. Even though liver damage would not suit me, I still enjoy a good beer every now and then (woodchucks and hornsby's are tasty). Somtimes mi speeling is a little off, but then so am I. I'm still a very nice 32 yo, very cool, and not to mention spiffy guy.


----------



## Mohulis

Heeeeeeeyyyyyy Ev-er-ie-buddy!

Funny story, the other day I was on a dating site and saw on a profile "No BHMs, sorry.". Never having heard of this mystical BHM acronym I went to trusty Google. Along with informing me of what the acronym stood for I stumble upon the FFA acronym, and that trusty Google wanted to auto-complete my "BHM" search to "BHM FFA". So naturally, I hit enter on the search and stumble across the community. Until now I thought FFAs were a myth, or some mystical creature people only spoke of, let alone that they had their very own acronym... or that I did for that matter!  I always thought it was unfair that BBWs had a monopoly on a Big acronym, I was just too ... stupid? to do a Google search before, and I didn't exactly browse the male section of any dating sites! :doh:

Needless to say I've been pretty ecstatic browsing these boards the last 28 hours or so. Well, not 28 hours straight... but, y'know. Anyway...

Oh hai! I'm Ryan. Needless to say I'm excited that this community exists.  I moved to Tennessee earlier this year from Illinois, and I absolutely love it! Other than the fact that I don't know anyone down here yet, and all my friends are still in Illinois, literally everything else down here is sooo much better. I've driven the tail of the dragon numerous times, and 3 or so hours into Moonshiner's 28 a couple times in NC and I'm totally addicted. Um... I'm definitely a nerd (or is it geek? I always get confused ) and am pretty into video games, console or PC - I'm not picky. Really, technology in general. My last job in IL was for a company that repaired game consoles, and I absolutely loved it.

Hrm. Never intended the intro to be this long! Ah well. Wanna know more just ask! For now, I'll just post some pictures and wander the boards some more!

Groomsman at a LONG time friend's wedding.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5206043768/
These last 3 are all from a different friend's wedding. Yes, the last two are definitely my signature look. lol
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5205445771/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5206043744/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5205445737/

edit: Nvm. Fixed pics. Well, sorta - good enuff. lol


----------



## HDANGEL15

*welcome iav guy + smiley guy from TN!!*


----------



## Tad

Welcome Mohulis--I love your enthusiasm!


----------



## Zowie

Hahaha, I love when someone calls FFAs mystical. I feel like I should be wearing fairy wings and a unicorn horn at times. 

Also, welcome new people!


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome new people! Post lots!


----------



## Mohulis

Zowie said:


> Hahaha, I love when someone calls FFAs mystical. I feel like I should be wearing fairy wings and a unicorn horn at times.



I don't think I'd be opposed to that. 

Also, thanks for the welcome peeps.


----------



## BitsySpider

Hello ladies and gentleman! Round these boards I call myself BitsySpider and it's a pleasure to meet you all. I introduced myself to the boards quite awhile back but then went into lurk mode. I may perhaps go back to lurking but I've been feeling unusually chatty as of late so here I be. I'm a 20 year old FFA from the US with an unbelievably sexy chubby boyfriend and the prospect of his allowing me to fatten him up a bit more has really...uh, well like I said, made me chatty :blush:


----------



## JayDanger

I'm a 24 year old BHM from Toronto, Ontario. I'm guitarist in a dance/rock band, as well as a solo hip hop artist. I'm also the co-host and co-producer of the upcoming Spliff Magazine Radio, one of Toronto's first cannabis culture podcasts/broadcasts.

But enough resume stuff lol. I'm single, and kind of enjoying it. I like most typical guy stuff, video games, music, poker, etc. Music is my real thing though. I also love finding random bars and clubs in my city where people don' always go, and seeing what I find. I've found some real gems. 

Feel free to contact me if you'd like to get to know more


----------



## JayDanger

Hey guys. Just saying hi officially. It's sweet to find a place like this. Anyone in Canada be sure to say hi!


----------



## Zowie

JayDanger said:


> Hey guys. Just saying hi officially. It's sweet to find a place like this. Anyone in Canada be sure to say hi!



*Canada secret handshakes*


----------



## JayDanger

Oh good, you know that one. Be more stealth next time though, the Americans are going to be on to us.


And remember, the spruce moose flies at midnight, so be oot and aboot by noon.


----------



## Surlysomething

JayDanger said:


> Oh good, you know that one. Be more stealth next time though, the Americans are going to be on to us.
> 
> 
> And remember, the spruce moose flies at midnight, so be oot and aboot by noon.


 

*throws down East Van gang signs*


----------



## thekidstable

Well hello,
So I've been lurking on and off for quite a while, and I may have posted here before but I just thought I'd reintroduce myself. So uh, yeah hi. 

I may be switching to a new profile soon cause I don't like this one's name. I guess I'll post if I do, or make yet another introduction post, or whatever.

My realname isn't important because I don't like it either- you can call me pretty much whatever you want, maybe "Dee" or something with dee in it i dunno. 


*Secretnote*(_dont tell_)*:* Ive always liked the way 'D' sounds, hence this account is named after _Big D and the kids table_, how fitting right, also my last name starts with a D and what do you know, I'm big. Also I used to be obsessed with ska (think thats in my old intro post yeaaa) so you know, at one point it all fit. what am i even supposed to be talking about right now?

I'm from Georgia (ATL, baby. kinda) right now I go to school in Atlanta. As far as dims, not sure what I'm looking for, just always liked you guys so I figure I should pop my head in more

Well I've talked about me now, That's pretty much all I can think of at one time. I'm open to chatting, gossiping, making friends and maybe even some progressions beyond that, so if you ever wanna talk or say hi or are bored (like I am, oh my gosh...) just _send me a message if you want_ (all females *obviously* include a/s/l, pics, social security number etc. And yes before you ask, females must specify their 's' too along with their 'a' and 'l'. No exceptions.)


----------



## Paquito

You can Private Message Conrad and he'll change your name.


----------



## thekidstable

oh nice. thanks.


----------



## Xevoxify

Evening everyone,

I'm Xevoxify, but you can call me Xevox, and I'm obviously new here. Been checking out the site for the past couple days on the recommendation of a friend. I've never thought of myself as BHM but I've got the stats to say I am. Those stats are 31 years old, 6'3" and around 360. I live East of Toronto in Ontario and I cant wait to meet you all and make some new friends.

~Xevox~


----------



## CastingPearls

ooh ooh oooh more Canadians!

Welcome new people!


----------



## mulimel

Hi all!

I've been reading the site for a while, and I'm currently in a wonderful relationship with a BHM. I can get some trash talk from my family about that, so I figured I might join this site to have a group of people with similar tastes.

I have a longer introduction on the main board, but I figured I should introduce myself as an FFA here as well. In the other introduction, I state one of the unknown reasons for taking the bagpipes is I felt that I could meet some bigger guys in pipe bands. (LOL. I'm being serious.) Here's a photo of me piping before a football game. 

View attachment 71750_1439124859475_1273622013_32030755_2366308_n.jpg


----------



## Melian

Wow, where did all the Toronto people come from? 

Er...Toronto, I guess....you know what I mean.


----------



## johniav

HDANGEL15 said:


> *welcome iav guy + smiley guy from TN!!*



Thanks, and pleased to meet you.


----------



## Xevoxify

CastingPearls said:


> ooh ooh oooh more Canadians!
> 
> Welcome new people!



Yep yep more Canadians and it's nice to met you, eh.



Melian said:


> Wow, where did all the Toronto people come from?
> 
> Er...Toronto, I guess....you know what I mean.



Well I've stopped by here off and on for a little while but never really digged in until the past little while.

~Xevox~


----------



## LovesBigMen

Hello everyone Welcome!!!!! Guy awesome to have you more FFA's as well great to have you too. 

And both playing the bagpipes and the reason awesome!  haha


----------



## Goodolboy02

Here is a pic I hope is received without too much disdain :eat2: 

View attachment sitting.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch!

Welcome GOB.

*aneurysm*


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

So I'm a new guy around here. 24 years old. New to this scene I suppose, I really didn't know anything like this existed. So hello, if I find a bit of courage I may post a pic.


----------



## imfree

Dockta_Dockta said:


> So I'm a new guy around here. 24 years old. New to this scene I suppose, I really didn't know anything like this existed. So hello, if I find a bit of courage I may post a pic.



Here's your song, Dockta, Dockta. Robert Palmer-Bad Case Of Loving You...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekoH1Et2Vls


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

Truly an awesome song good fellow.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Goodolboy02 said:


> Here is a pic I hope is received without too much disdain :eat2:



*hey looking good........LTNS*


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

So I decided to at least show the face. 

View attachment Dockta.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Dockta_Dockta said:


> So I decided to at least show the face.



American rellis?

Fuck, talk about dopplegangers. 

Welcome.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> American rellis?
> 
> Fuck, talk about dopplegangers.
> 
> Welcome.



All fat people look the same to you? You freakin' racist. 

Ho ho ho!


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> American rellis?
> 
> Fuck, talk about dopplegangers.
> 
> Welcome.


Actually I'm thinking he looks a bit like albino taters too.


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

Thanks for the welcome. I may be an evil twin, hell I may be the good one? Seriously though first time here for me.


----------



## JavaRedmountain8

HELLO my name is Amy and i am 33 ssbbw 400+lbs MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR AND HAPPY HANNUKAH too GOD BLESS YA ALL!!!! I AM GIVING ALL OF YAS A WARM BIIIIG HUG FROM ME. AMY :wubu:


----------



## imfree

JavaRedmountain8 said:


> HELLO my name is Amy and i am 33 ssbbw 400+lbs MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR AND HAPPY HANNUKAH too GOD BLESS YA ALL!!!! I AM GIVING ALL OF YAS A WARM BIIIIG HUG FROM ME. AMY :wubu:



I'm Repped out and can't Rep you for that Grand Text/Verbal Hug & Blessings post of yours. Many Verbal/Text Hugs and Blessings to you, Kind Gal:bow:


----------



## hallowjak

I'm Mike, 40, from Los Angeles. I've been looking for FFAs for most of my life, but they're hard to find, especially here, so I decided to come here and see what I could find. Anyway, it's nice to meet all of you, and I hope you're doing well.


----------



## CastingPearls

Hi all new people! Welcome to Dims!


----------



## HDANGEL15

hallowjak said:


> I'm Mike, 40, from Los Angeles. I've been looking for FFAs for most of my life, but they're hard to find, especially here, so I decided to come here and see what I could find. Anyway, it's nice to meet all of you, and I hope you're doing well.



*welcome mike from left coast*


----------



## hallowjak

Why, thank you ever so much. Now, if I could only figure out how to add a pic, I'd be fine.  

View attachment medrinking.jpg


----------



## rellis10

Welcome Mike, Amy, Dokta and any other newbies I have forgotten!

Hope you have yourself a good time here in our humble abode.


----------



## Anjula

Welcome everybody! :happy:


----------



## FishCharming

Anjula said:


> Welcome everybody! :happy:



i love the new avatar pic! you're so cute anjula!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Blah blah blah my name is fish and I like everything blah blah blah!


----------



## FishCharming

Sasquatch! said:


> Blah blah blah my name is fish and I like everything blah blah blah!



that is not true! in fact there is a whole lot i DO NOT like! don't judge me just cus i happen to like pretty ladies and awesome things...


----------



## rellis10

FishCharming said:


> that is not true! in fact there is a whole lot i DO NOT like! don't judge me just cus i happen to like pretty ladies and awesome things...



*judges Fish*


----------



## Sasquatch!

FishCharming said:


> that is not true! in fact there is a whole lot i DO NOT like! don't judge me just cus i happen to like pretty ladies and awesome things...



You do like everything, in fact I heard you even like "dem apples"!


----------



## Anjula

FishCharming said:


> i love the new avatar pic! you're so cute anjula!



haha,thanks Fish


----------



## CastingPearls

hallowjak said:


> Why, thank you ever so much. Now, if I could only figure out how to add a pic, I'd be fine.


What are you drinking?


----------



## lovelocs

Leave it to Casting Pearls to ask the truly important questions...
Looks like Captain and Coke to me...

Welcome all new folks!!


----------



## hallowjak

CastingPearls said:


> What are you drinking?



Looks like either a Guinness or a black and tan, both of which I drink fairly often.


----------



## CastingPearls

It DOES look tasty.
EDT: I LOVE black and tan!!!


----------



## hallowjak

Me too! I'm a man who likes his beers dark and lovely.


----------



## Karmageddon

Hi,
Im a BHM new to the site. Im hoping to find some new friends here.


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to the site, new peoples!


Post lots!


----------



## luv_it_here

Surlysomething said:


> Welcome to the site, new peoples!
> 
> 
> Post lots!



^^ What she said!


----------



## lovelocs

Heyya new peeps!
And yes, post lots, make your voices heard.


----------



## nic_nic07

Welcome new people.  Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Cuddle-Bunny

New at this... Yeah, yeah, yeah. Everyone has to start somewhere. I discovered the site by looking at some of the stories and also discovered that I am very much an FFA. I like a man to be worth cuddling up to! I'm a writer and artist. At the moment I am toying with the idea of writing a couple of stories for the site and posting them, but I would like a little guidance from the BHM's out there. What sort of things would you like to read, as most of the BHM stories seem to be very much from the girl's point of view. Also fellow FFA's is there something that you would like. I would be glad to hear from anyone with a good imagination, but don't make me blush too much, okay.

A great big HI to everyone out there and I'm really glad I found this place. Looking forward to hearing from you. All the best... Sue x


----------



## rellis10

Cuddle-Bunny said:


> New at this... Yeah, yeah, yeah. Everyone has to start somewhere. I discovered the site by looking at some of the stories and also discovered that I am very much an FFA. I like a man to be worth cuddling up to! I'm a writer and artist. At the moment I am toying with the idea of writing a couple of stories for the site and posting them, but I would like a little guidance from the BHM's out there. What sort of things would you like to read, as most of the BHM stories seem to be very much from the girl's point of view. Also fellow FFA's is there something that you would like. I would be glad to hear from anyone with a good imagination, but don't make me blush too much, okay.
> 
> A great big HI to everyone out there and I'm really glad I found this place. Looking forward to hearing from you. All the best... Sue x



Hey there Cuddle-Bunny from a fellow Brit and writer (albeit only one story on dims so far) :happy:

I hope you have a great time here...and don't feed the animals


----------



## Anjula

Cuddle-Bunny said:


> New at this... Yeah, yeah, yeah. Everyone has to start somewhere. I discovered the site by looking at some of the stories and also discovered that I am very much an FFA. I like a man to be worth cuddling up to! I'm a writer and artist. At the moment I am toying with the idea of writing a couple of stories for the site and posting them, but I would like a little guidance from the BHM's out there. What sort of things would you like to read, as most of the BHM stories seem to be very much from the girl's point of view. Also fellow FFA's is there something that you would like. I would be glad to hear from anyone with a good imagination, but don't make me blush too much, okay.
> 
> A great big HI to everyone out there and I'm really glad I found this place. Looking forward to hearing from you. All the best... Sue x



write something,ou yeah! also, welcome to DIM's! :happy:


----------



## dancemonkeydance

Been a lurker for a while, thought sod it might as well say hey.

I am Tom from the UK, Manchester to be more precise. Although I am often out of the country for various reasons.

27, BHM around 350 lbs....infact exactly 350lbs I just did the maths. 6 foot tall. Will likely post pics in the future just not now.

Don't really know what to say on here. Like going to lots of gigs, massive collection of various types of music as a result. Quite an out going person in general. If I am not doing that my other hobbies are photography and tracking my car.

As said, not sure what else to post at this point. Kind of hard introducing yourself without making yourself sound like an idiot or worse. So yeah, hello people.


----------



## MasterShake

Haha, welcome Cuddle Bunny!


----------



## HDANGEL15

dancemonkeydance said:


> Been a lurker for a while, thought sod it might as well say hey.
> 
> I am Tom from the UK, Manchester to be more precise. Although I am often out of the country for various reasons.
> 
> 27, BHM around 350 lbs....infact exactly 350lbs I just did the maths. 6 foot tall. Will likely post pics in the future just not now.
> 
> Don't really know what to say on here. Like going to lots of gigs, massive collection of various types of music as a result. Quite an out going person in general. If I am not doing that my other hobbies are photography and tracking my car.
> 
> As said, not sure what else to post at this point. Kind of hard introducing yourself without making yourself sound like an idiot or worse. So yeah, hello people.


*
great name to start......what music you seeing this weekend? 

where are you now exactly

and welcome of course*


----------



## Ola

Welcome, nooblets.  Hope to see you guys around the forum!


----------



## rellis10

dancemonkeydance said:


> Been a lurker for a while, thought sod it might as well say hey.
> 
> I am Tom from the UK, Manchester to be more precise. Although I am often out of the country for various reasons.
> 
> 27, BHM around 350 lbs....infact exactly 350lbs I just did the maths. 6 foot tall. Will likely post pics in the future just not now.
> 
> Don't really know what to say on here. Like going to lots of gigs, massive collection of various types of music as a result. Quite an out going person in general. If I am not doing that my other hobbies are photography and tracking my car.
> 
> As said, not sure what else to post at this point. Kind of hard introducing yourself without making yourself sound like an idiot or worse. So yeah, hello people.



Welcome Tom!

Hope you have a great time here and, more importantly...ANOTHER ENGLISH PERSON! Where are we all coming from? :happy:

And dont say 'england'


----------



## Cuddle-Bunny

MasterShake said:


> Haha, welcome Cuddle Bunny!



Haha...?
What gave yo the giggles? Or would it make me blush?
Thanks for the welcome, MasterShake.
Sue x


----------



## lovelocs

Welcome  new  people!!!


----------



## BigWarmMan

Hi, I'm really brand new here. I've been "lurking" only as long as it has taken for my registration to get authorized. I'm extremely committal by nature-- so I don't see any reason not to jump in and confront things directly. so thanks to a brief, intensive Google search, here I am.
I have always been a big guy, and have spent my adult life trying to limit that fact. Recent events have forced me to confront and reassess my size issues. I'm sort of in the midst of an epiphany about this stuff, and I get the sense there's a lot of jargon I don't know, so I hope you'll forgive my ignorance and be patient with me if I come across as a big cliche at first. It's all new to me. 
I think what I'm hoping to find here is a community of sympathetic people who know more about what's been happening to me than I do-- folks who can help me learn and cope. Can anyone tell me where to start? What do I need to learn/do to be part of this world? Is this forum an appropriate place to write about what's been happening to me the last few months, and get some constructive feedback/guidance?


----------



## FishCharming

BigWarmMan said:


> Hi, I'm really brand new here. I've been "lurking" only as long as it has taken for my registration to get authorized. I'm extremely committal by nature-- so I don't see any reason not to jump in and confront things directly. so thanks to a brief, intensive Google search, here I am.
> I have always been a big guy, and have spent my adult life trying to limit that fact. Recent events have forced me to confront and reassess my size issues. I'm sort of in the midst of an epiphany about this stuff, and I get the sense there's a lot of jargon I don't know, so I hope you'll forgive my ignorance and be patient with me if I come across as a big cliche at first. It's all new to me.
> I think what I'm hoping to find here is a community of sympathetic people who know more about what's been happening to me than I do-- folks who can help me learn and cope. Can anyone tell me where to start? What do I need to learn/do to be part of this world? Is this forum an appropriate place to write about what's been happening to me the last few months, and get some constructive feedback/guidance?



nope, you've totally come to the wrong place. this is a forum where fat guys post pictures for chubby chasers to perv over 

that and to get advice and like-minded understanding and whatnot...


----------



## CastingPearls

BigWarmMan said:


> Hi, I'm really brand new here. I've been "lurking" only as long as it has taken for my registration to get authorized. I'm extremely committal by nature-- so I don't see any reason not to jump in and confront things directly. so thanks to a brief, intensive Google search, here I am.
> I have always been a big guy, and have spent my adult life trying to limit that fact. Recent events have forced me to confront and reassess my size issues. I'm sort of in the midst of an epiphany about this stuff, and I get the sense there's a lot of jargon I don't know, so I hope you'll forgive my ignorance and be patient with me if I come across as a big cliche at first. It's all new to me.
> I think what I'm hoping to find here is a community of sympathetic people who know more about what's been happening to me than I do-- folks who can help me learn and cope. Can anyone tell me where to start? What do I need to learn/do to be part of this world? Is this forum an appropriate place to write about what's been happening to me the last few months, and get some constructive feedback/guidance?


Welcome. 

You can start by keeping in mind that we tease and razz a lot here so it's good to be thick-skinned. Also, observe a lot--you can tell a lot about an individual by what they post if you read enough which leads to the third point--there's several forums here. Get comfortable and start reading threads all over. Subscribe to to the ones that interest you. Join in if you have something to say and keep in mind that in any community you have all kinds of people--some you like, some you'll love, some you'll admire, some you'll hate and despise. 

In spite of what anyone else says, sucking up is not the way to go. Being sincere usually works and it also helps a lot if you hate clowns or monkeys.

Oh and yes, post plenty of pics for us to ogle, kthxbai!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

CastingPearls said:


> Welcome.
> 
> You can start by keeping in mind that we tease and razz a lot here so it's good to be thick-skinned. Also, observe a lot--you can tell a lot about an individual by what they post if you read enough which leads to the third point--there's several forums here. Get comfortable and start reading threads all over. Subscribe to to the ones that interest you. Join in if you have something to say and keep in mind that in any community you have all kinds of people--some you like, some you'll love, some you'll admire, some you'll hate and despise.
> 
> In spite of what anyone else says, sucking up is not the way to go. Being sincere usually works and it also helps a lot if you hate clowns or monkeys.
> 
> *Oh and yes, post plenty of pics for us to ogle, kthxbai!*



You HUSSY!!!  I love it.


----------



## BChunky

Hi everyone, 

I just wanted to take a minute and introduce myself to the group. I joined the site a few weeks ago hoping to find some new friends or an FFA to chat with. I'm 5'10" and weight about 280 lbs. I like going out to the movies, bowling, and finding new restaurants to try. I also like to take advantage of the excellent Bay Area weather and go out for a bike ride or play golf.


----------



## dancemonkeydance

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> great name to start......what music you seeing this weekend?
> 
> where are you now exactly
> 
> and welcome of course*




Now home in Manchester(from here originally) and will be until Feb, then I am off to Germany for a week and then when I get back Toronto for a month maybe a bit longer.

Didn't see any bands this week unfortunately, suffering from a case of man flu. Not the best state of fitness to head off to a gig or party with. Not sure other people would like to have me around either lol. 

So my new years eve was a bit...rubbish. I had planned a monster night out with friends and instead was stuck on the sofa with a blanket watching films. On the plus side probably saved me spending a fortune tonight and instead of a 3 day hangover. I just get to have the flu.


----------



## BigWarmMan

CastingPearls said:


> Welcome.
> 
> You can start by keeping in mind that we tease and razz a lot here so it's good to be thick-skinned. Also, observe a lot--you can tell a lot about an individual by what they post if you read enough which leads to the third point--there's several forums here. Get comfortable and start reading threads all over. Subscribe to to the ones that interest you. Join in if you have something to say and keep in mind that in any community you have all kinds of people--some you like, some you'll love, some you'll admire, some you'll hate and despise.
> 
> In spite of what anyone else says, sucking up is not the way to go. Being sincere usually works and it also helps a lot if you hate clowns or monkeys.
> 
> Oh and yes, post plenty of pics for us to ogle, kthxbai!



Thanks Casting Pearls, for your considerate and helpful response! Please don't worry too much about my feelings. I wouldn't have jumped right in-- broadcasting my ignorance-- if I was concerned about being razzed of teased. Isn't having a thick skin the literal definition of a BHM? Mine certainly has gotten thicker, lately!

I haven't figured out about subscribing to threads, but I have been surfing the forums since I joined. I'm learning that this is an amazingly-- sometimes disturbingly-- broad subject, but so far it's been very reassuring to discover that I'm far from unique!

Likewise, I am not a suck-up. I never say anything I don't mean. Unfortunately, I bear no ill will towards either clowns or monkeys!

As for pics, I am a bit shy still-- but I am trying to overcome it. If I get up the courage, should I post on this thread or start a new thread in the same forum? What is appropriate?

Again, thanks for casting some pearls in my direction. They are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigWarmMan said:


> Thanks Casting Pearls, for your considerate and helpful response! Please don't worry too much about my feelings. I wouldn't have jumped right in-- broadcasting my ignorance-- if I was concerned about being razzed of teased. Isn't having a thick skin the literal definition of a BHM? Mine certainly has gotten thicker, lately!
> 
> I haven't figured out about subscribing to threads, but I have been surfing the forums since I joined. I'm learning that this is an amazingly-- sometimes disturbingly-- broad subject, but so far it's been very reassuring to discover that I'm far from unique!
> 
> Likewise, I am not a suck-up. I never say anything I don't mean. Unfortunately, I bear no ill will towards either clowns or monkeys!
> 
> As for pics, I am a bit shy still-- but I am trying to overcome it. If I get up the courage, should I post on this thread or start a new thread in the same forum? What is appropriate?
> 
> Again, thanks for casting some pearls in my direction. They are greatly appreciated!



I'm not sure if ONLY CP should answer this, but I'm bored and I'm waiting around for nothing, so I'll have it it. 

For the Pics, there is a thread here where the ladies can drool over you. SOME of the guys have their own, I don't really think there's a difference. Some guys just like to post a lot and/or they are always being axed for pictures I assume. So have at it. And just an FYI the babes of the BHM board aren't fans of headless pics, and that's just their liking. If you do post a pictre without a face, just be prepared for the " Head Please" or a sarcastic remark about why you don't have a head. As CP mention, they loved to raz. 

Number 2 . . . oh, I guess you only asked one question. Well there you go. 

Welcome. 

Post Script, if your pictures are hot to trot, you might even be blessed with a comment from DutchGut


----------



## FA_wro

Well then, I posted this in the general intro topiq this morning. I guess it can't hurt to dump in this thread as well, though it's not really up to myself to autogrant the H moniker. ;-) And yes, I was slightly out of it while posting this morning. 

I've been a member before but I guess I lost my credentials so I signed up again. Why? I don't know, I lurked on the forums even without my credentials for a while.

I live in the south of Poland, though I have moved around the world throughout my life. I dig big gals, am a big bloke myslef and I do not dig big gals and blokes who whinge and complain how shitty the world around them is, 'cause as a matter of fact it isn't and those that get the shit end of the stick are generally those that choose and/or allow the shit end of the stick to be presented to them. <---- now that was a pretty far out compounded sentence if I say so myself

I ain't a Yankee but if I were I'd vote Republican. Come and hate me.

We had a homeparty for new year's this year, the guests have left for the most part and I'm checking the internets 'cause somebody approved my Dims membership. ;-) Oh yeah, I'm fucking wasted and wish you all a great 2011.


----------



## FA_wro

Shite, can't edit anymore.

This is lil ole me.


----------



## MasterShake

Cuddle-Bunny said:


> Haha...?
> What gave yo the giggles? Or would it make me blush?
> Thanks for the welcome, MasterShake.
> Sue x


Hmm, I don't recall, but regardless a definitely warm welcome!


----------



## Ola

FA_wro said:


> Shite, can't edit anymore.
> 
> This is lil ole me.



Badass.


----------



## grayfox63

Hello Everybody,Glad to be apart of a wonderful group.I am a big fan of BBW'S and look forward to meeting many of them.


----------



## FA_wro

Ola said:


> Badass.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7VsoxT_FUY


----------



## BigWarmMan

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm not sure if ONLY CP should answer this, but I'm bored and I'm waiting around for nothing, so I'll have it it.
> 
> For the Pics, there is a thread here where the ladies can drool over you. SOME of the guys have their own, I don't really think there's a difference. Some guys just like to post a lot and/or they are always being axed for pictures I assume. So have at it. And just an FYI the babes of the BHM board aren't fans of headless pics, and that's just their liking. If you do post a pictre without a face, just be prepared for the " Head Please" or a sarcastic remark about why you don't have a head. As CP mention, they loved to raz.
> 
> Number 2 . . . oh, I guess you only asked one question. Well there you go.
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Post Script, if your pictures are hot to trot, you might even be blessed with a comment from DutchGut



Oops. Thanks for the "heads up" Hozay. Unfortunately, I just posted a thread with my headless pics! I am a bit too shy at this point to include my face. It's difficult enough to show off my new fat--especially in a sexy way. Besides, what if one of my students saw me posing for sexy pictures?? No, that won't do. Feel free too razz me, folks.


----------



## BigWarmMan

rellis10 said:


> Welcome Tom!
> 
> Hope you have a great time here and, more importantly...ANOTHER ENGLISH PERSON! Where are we all coming from? :happy:
> 
> And dont say 'england'



Brits are a kinky lot.


----------



## Knish

Hello everyone, just looking to meet some new people and have a good chat with people that think alike. I'm from Alberta, Canada and looking to travel to the UK next year. So if you have any good places to visit in the UK please send me a message. I am 28 years old, doing overnight care privately for a family with a child with disabilities and needs 24/7 care. I like all types of music/video games/movies. I do enjoy hockey and football. I'm very easy going and open minded about things so people feel free to chat me up anytime. I have added my pic so everyone knows who they might be chatting with. 

see ya around.  

View attachment Kurt.jpg


----------



## Knish

Hey just looking to meet new people and maybe chat up a few FFA. I'm 28 from Canada. Its nice to see a place for us BHM/BBW.


----------



## BigChaz

Knish said:


> Hey just looking to meet new people and maybe chat up a few FFA. I'm 28 from Canada. Its nice to see a place for us BHM/BBW.



I am an FFA who loves fat boys. PM me.


----------



## rellis10

BigChaz said:


> I am an FFA who loves fat boys. PM me.


----------



## Big_JohnE

Hey my name's John 6'2 and 250 over in southern california. Thought I'd join and try chatting with some locals if at all possible.


----------



## theronin23

Big_JohnE said:


> if at all possible.



It's probably not. Just sayin'. But welcome anyway.


----------



## Big_JohnE

Lol, Well thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Anjula

Big_JohnE said:


> Hey my name's John 6'2 and 250 over in southern california. Thought I'd join and try chatting with some locals if at all possible.



welcome,have fun here!



theronin23 said:


> It's probably not. Just sayin'.=



hahahahahahaha


----------



## GermanFatMan

Hello everyone, I'm a 34 year old German BHM from Frankfurt, 6'0'' and 360lbs and new here.
I browse the forum the last two days and I'm loving it. 
Looking forward to getting to know all the beautiful FFA Woman on the board.
I', in Love with this community.
btw excuse me for my bad english, but i try to do my best.
Greetings from Germany


----------



## FishCharming

Big_JohnE said:


> Hey my name's John 6'2 and 250 over in southern california. Thought I'd join and try chatting with some locals if at all possible.



lake smellsomemore? lol! ahhh, what a delightful, drug-filled shithole of a town! 

welcome to the boards! please keep your tray tables in the upright and locked position and your sense of humor and thick skin on at all times.


----------



## Big_JohnE

FishCharming said:


> lake smellsomemore? lol! ahhh, what a delightful, drug-filled shithole of a town!
> 
> welcome to the boards! please keep your tray tables in the upright and locked position and your sense of humor and thick skin on at all times.


Thanks for the delightful welcome.


----------



## napperzzz

I love a big man - but finding one that isn't married seems next to impossible -- where do you guys hide?  Even the dating sites - there are a ton of bbw but finding a bhm is one in a million - I don't get it !! There's got to be just as many single BHM out there then there are BBW. Please stop hiding on us!!


----------



## imfree

napperzzz said:


> I love a big man - but finding one that isn't married seems next to impossible -- where do you guys hide?  Even the dating sites - there are a ton of bbw but finding a bhm is one in a million - I don't get it !! There's got to be just as many single BHM out there then there are BBW. Please stop hiding on us!!



Good question, Napperzzz. I'm older than yer Daddeh, so I'm out, but I think you're cute and wish you the best.


----------



## PigPen

new guy here from northern jersey. just stopping in to enjoy the good company. hope to get to know some of you soon.


----------



## matty81

Hi, Matt here from yorkshire in the uk... already posted on the main board but thought id say hi here too.....:bow: 

View attachment 59158_103227303073321_100001581548611_24435_7414567_n.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Hi new people. Welcome to Dimensions.


----------



## JScimitar

Well I have about the same to say as the guy before, its nice to find a place that's BHM friendly. Just hoping to meet some nice people maybe some FFA's in my area.


----------



## lovelocs

Welcome to Dims, new folks!!!


----------



## big_heart_and_belly

Hi! New to all this. But seems everyone has to be new at one time or another. Trying to see if there really are ladies who like big guys. just got out of a relationship with a very cute petite girl. so my heart is hurting big time. thought it was a fluke to find a girl like her but know im seeing there are others out there hiding. lol Our big reason for breaking it off was distance between us. like to hear from new friends here.
Ed


----------



## Cuddle-Bunny

Hi Ed. I think you're in the right place to find a little comfort and reassurance, so long as you don't mind the odd prod now and again. It's never good coming out of a relationship, but it will feel better in time. So, hi and welcome as there are lots of FFA's here.


----------



## big_heart_and_belly

Thanks Bunny. love the nickname. hehehehehe. my favorite things cuddles and bunnys.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

All the FFA are belong to me! Muahahaha!


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> All the FFA are belong to me! Muahahaha!



it's true. he's even branded them with little JG's on their butts...


----------



## CastingPearls

FishCharming said:


> it's true. he's even branded them with little JG's on their butts...


Gee...is that what that is?


----------



## FishCharming

CastingPearls said:


> Gee...is that what that is?



yeah, not really sure when it happened but i have one too! Damn you whorezay!!!


----------



## Paquito

Damnit, I just thought my cellulite had formed an interesting pattern...


----------



## big_heart_and_belly

DARN! If they are all taken then I'll just leave with my tail between my legs. :-(


----------



## iwishiwerebig

Hello everybody! I am a straight male and i am about 190 lbs mostly muscle sadly And i want all of it to transform into a sexy huge stomach with at least a DD cup male boobs on top


----------



## 6'7"540lbs

Hi everyone. The tag says it all. I'm 6'7" tall, 540lbs and bloody lonely. Any nice FFA's out there?


----------



## hbighappy

Hola there im not new just been away and want to participate more again so just saying hello to everyone


----------



## Anjula

hbighappy said:


> Hola there im not new just been away and want to participate more again so just saying hello to everyone



Well, hello

:smitten:


----------



## hbighappy

Anjula said:


> Well, hello
> 
> :smitten:




Well Hola and hello back to you as well you a newer member aye from Poland I see must not get to meet many hot blooded Latinos out there aye


----------



## chicken legs

Hi ya'll newbies.


----------



## Tiffany08

Hey Cactus71 How are you?? good and fat i hope


----------



## irishfaandbhm

hi from europe, i am currently almost 350 and growing and ffa out there


----------



## tank_jones

Hey all,

I used to be on this site ages ago under another profile name. I've been away for a bit... even tried to lose some weight, but after a lot of thought I've come to the realization that I love my belly and want to flaunt it and let it grow unconstrained from society's disapproval. Looking forward to being a more active member in this community in my quest to get bigger and flaunt it without reservation. Here's an old pic of myself... I hope its just the beginning!

Tank 

View attachment trialpic.jpg


----------



## 6string

:bow:Thank you for this forum!
Now steer me to the FFA's:eat2:

I am 50 year old singer songwriter and I want to ring all the living out of life that it has to offer.


----------



## rellis10

Welcome (and welcome back) to all the new people here, I hope you have a good time 

Oh, and in this zoo you are allowed to feed the animals


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome new peeps!

Post lots, but not so much that you annoy us. Hahaha.


----------



## Akahige

Well Hello, I am bemused to know a place like this exists and bewildered that I Just found it . Names' Tim 6'3", 350'ish, 29. Divorcing a cheatin' wife, startin' a new life, free of drama and strife. I hail from Florida, I'm looking forward to making some new friends. And just maybe find a WOMAN (or two  ) that can appreciate a big man with an even bigger heart (and a kinky mind).

Here is a picture of myself, I am acting out an Angry T-rex who's arms are too short to scratch it's back:


----------



## Heavy Duty Move

Hey I'm new here as well. Looking forward to chatting with some pretty ladies.

I also like roleplaying. PLEASE don't hesitate to IM me on AIM to do so. I love it.

AIM name: HeavyDutyMoves


----------



## Miskatonic

I've posted elsewhere on the boards and a little here too but I figure I might as well introduce myself officially to this subforum too. So hi, I'm Nick, I'm 27 and I live in cow country in the middle of New England. 

That's all very boring and you're probably less interested in my words and more interested in pictures anyway so here we go!


----------



## Akahige

Hi, important information:
Name: Tim
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 350 +/-15
Back on the market after 4 years with a defective model.
A Virtuous Stoic with some kinky vices.

Obligatory picture:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v61/furyslayer/ME/beach2.jpg


----------



## analikesyourface

Hi! I'm Anastasia. I guess I'm what you would call an FFA, I didn't realize that there was other people like me :/ 


Anyways, I live in Maine. Which is super boring. So... yeah. I'm pretty much cool as hell, only not really... xD


----------



## imfree

Welcome aboard, new Guys, come on in here, to Dimensions Forums, and have a great time.


----------



## Tasty Cakes

28YR old fun loving female here,and new to the board. Looking forward to chatting with new folks, and telling it like it is LOL (or atleast the way i see it . Well Thats all for tonight, see u when i see u. .....BLESSINGS


----------



## MasterShake

Tasty Cakes said:


> 28YR old fun loving female here,and new to the board. Looking forward to chatting with new folks, and telling it like it is LOL (or atleast the way i see it . Well Thats all for tonight, see u when i see u. .....BLESSINGS



Mmm, tasty cakes. We have a pizza place here in KC that sells 'em.

In other words, awesome forum name! 

(and welcome!)


----------



## HDANGEL15

Tasty Cakes said:


> 28YR old fun loving female here,and new to the board. Looking forward to chatting with new folks, and telling it like it is LOL (or atleast the way i see it . Well Thats all for tonight, see u when i see u. .....BLESSINGS



*WELCOME FELLOW MDer!!!!!*


----------



## FatRings

Hi. 42 year old single (never married) BHM here. 6'3" and about 350 lbs. Live in Northeast Ohio. Kinda shy meeting new people, but quickly warm up once I get to know you. Love music (eclectic music collection, also play drums), love cars (fan of Audis and VWs), and Sci-Fi/Action movies.

Friend of mine mentioned I should come over here, say "hi", and check the place out.  

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Welcome New peoples! Jump right in and start posting, let us get to know you.


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome new peeps!


----------



## ChaseJ

Hello! Im new to the site! Stumbled upon it while looking for dating sites and whatnot. Thought I would see whos all here. 
sorry the pics are a little big (no pun intended) 

View attachment 10423_188249874487_660254487_3865294_4815205_n.jpg


View attachment 20772_239500839341_509059341_3191762_2170315_n.jpg


View attachment 4760_509786498720_210901017_30689020_7025609_n.jpg


----------



## tony8

not ready to post a pic or anything didnt even know a forum or anything like this existed.. wow could it be ... just learned what FFA or whatver is and im still not sure its real lol in denial.. I knew there were guys out there that are into big girls but didnt know it went the other way thank you 

little about me 
I live and work as an IT nerd in northern California and all over the US since I travel a lot and spend most of my time chilling or working on my Car when im in town 

anyway hello interested in this world being a big guy


----------



## lovelocs

Welcome Newfolks!!


----------



## swagedsoul

Hi...new here...just discovered this forum as I was searching and wondering why there was so much stuff about BBW's and hardly anything about BHM on the web. To be honest I hardly believed that there were women out there that were interested in bigger men...not to say that I've been lonely...I just figured that the women I have been with simply loved me enough to overlook my weight.


----------



## dweezil111

Hi all,

37 y/o male here from NH, never knew a place like this existed and can't wait to meet soem awesome people


----------



## Anjula

dweezil111 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 37 y/o male here from NH, never knew a place like this existed and can't wait to meet soem awesome people



we all are pure awesome so you're in right place


----------



## sdmuch2luv619

Hello everyone, I'm a SSBHM from California, I just found out what the "SS" stood for and well it does apply to me, I'm 6ft 574lbs, I don't know if I'll find me a FFA on here but here's to hoping that bigger is better! Any way this place seems like it's full of cool peeps and I would very much like to become a part of it :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

sdmuch2luv619 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm a SSBHM from California, I just found out what the "SS" stood for and well it does apply to me, I'm 6ft 574lbs, I don't know if I'll find me a FFA on here but here's to hoping that bigger is better! Any way this place seems like it's full of cool peeps and I would very much like to become a part of it :bow:


Oooh aren't you cute. Welcome to Dims! There are plenty of FFAs here so have fun!


----------



## Freedumb

well, I guess I'll re-introduce myself, making a return to the boards after a two year hiatus.

27 and just moved to Sacramento.


----------



## Nonsensical_Mime

Hello! I'm Kate and I'm a 19-year-old FFA. I'm completely new to Dimensions, so I figured this might keep me from just turning into a lurker xD.


----------



## imfree

Congratulations for starting your Dimm's career as a participating, non-lurking, member. Welcome aboard!


----------



## MasterShake

Nonsensical_Mime said:


> Hello! I'm Kate and I'm a 19-year-old FFA. I'm completely new to Dimensions, so I figured this might keep me from just turning into a lurker xD.



Haha! Welcome!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Nonsensical_Mime said:


> Hello! I'm Kate and I'm a 19-year-old FFA. I'm completely new to Dimensions, so I figured this might keep me from just turning into a lurker xD.



Welcome to the forums! Lurking is bad for your health, so post lots.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Gotta jump in here and say that I freakin' love your Dunecat avatar.


----------



## rellis10

Sasquatch! said:


> Gotta jump in here and say that I freakin' love your Dunecat avatar.



I concur! :happy:

Welcome Kate!


----------



## FatNoir

Just thought I'd delurk to say 'hi.' I'm Alex, and I'm a BBW from SoCal, who has been a long-term FFA of SSBHM. 

*SDmuch2luv619*, you are cute! I have to admit that anything over 500 pounds tends to get me all hot and bothered. :wubu: I wouldn't mind seeing more pics, please!


----------



## FrankWhite333

Hello All BHM here from NYC hoping to meet some new people particularly FFA's


----------



## hopeforhopenick

My name is Nicholas im new to this forum.... I posted this in another place, but I decided to post here too... I guess im a bhm, I never heard the term before, and never knew there was a thing called ffa... because I have never found a girl around here interested in someone mysize, they are like "your nice, but I dont date big people"...hmmm....I posted videos of myself on youtube, and I became aware of this....so maybe something good will come, and I will meet some cool people....

I have lots of pictures, and videos  http://www.youtube.com/hopeforhopenick my youtube....

Age- 26
Weight - 650lbs, height 5'8
From- Portland, Maine
Professional- naval archeitucture
Likes- Travel, been to 21 countries, casinos, reading, boating, learning new cultures
looking for- im single, have no kids, and not much prior history of dating, not many people around looking to date a 650lb man  ....
maybe I will find true love and have relationship, distance is not a problem, and i do like to travel,


----------



## Anjula

* drool * THIS FACE! SO CUTE!


----------



## viracocha

Anjula said:


> * drool * THIS FACE! SO CUTE!



Agreed. Welcome Nick and everyone else! 

It feels like I'm drowning in a sea of hotness and I love it.


----------



## rellis10

Welcome to Alex, Frank and Nicholas!

Hope y'all have a great time here


----------



## Ret00

Hello All, Names Rob and I'm from MD. Lurked around for a bit and decided to join. ah and stats since some are doing it, I'm 23 y/o 6'5 and 280


----------



## JenFromOC

Ret00 said:


> Hello All, Names Rob and I'm from MD. Lurked around for a bit and decided to join. ah and stats since some are doing it, I'm 23 y/o 6'5 and 280



Whoo hoo! 6'5....hehe


----------



## analikesyourface

Anjula said:


> * drool * THIS FACE! SO CUTE!




Agreed :3 'Tis very cute


----------



## HDANGEL15

Ret00 said:


> Hello All, Names Rob and I'm from MD. Lurked around for a bit and decided to join. ah and stats since some are doing it, I'm 23 y/o 6'5 and 280



*welcome fellow MD'er from short stack of 5' LOLOL *


----------



## tobsterr

Hey guys. I'm 18 and from Leeds Uk. 


View attachment Untitled.jpg
View attachment d7385838070d90a0824fc8671c41bbb5_20101005140501_720.jpg


----------



## rellis10

Hey there Rob....and Tobsterr, nice to have another yorkshireman around


----------



## Joanagrace

Hey everyone  I'm Jo, 19 years old, from England and an FFA.
Also I'm new to this site so I've posted on a load of these introduce yourself threads making sure that I'm showing my face  xx


----------



## HDANGEL15

Joanagrace said:


> Hey everyone  I'm Jo, 19 years old, from England and an FFA.
> Also I'm new to this site so I've posted on a load of these introduce yourself threads making sure that I'm showing my face  xx



*yo JO..welcome 
where IS YOUR FACE???????

inquiring minds are asking*


----------



## Joanagrace

My profile picture?  not sure how to upload one sorry!


----------



## Paquito

Welcome to Dims everyone. 
























And you're pretty, Joana.

ALLS I'M SAYINS


----------



## Joanagrace

Joanagrace said:


> My profile picture?  not sure how to upload one sorry!



Paper clip button - my bad :happy:
Aww thank you Paquito  I think I might like it here on Dims!


----------



## theronin23

*delurk*

There are so many FFA's in the UK and Ireland....why must you be so far away?!

....I might not go back into the shadows. Depends on if I see anything interesting.


----------



## Anjula

Joanagrace said:


> Paper clip button - my bad :happy:
> Aww thank you Paquito  I think I might like it here on Dims!



You have awesome curly hair :smile: Welcome to DIMS!


----------



## DutchFA

BHM from The Netherlands - 50 y.o. - when I entered this community a few years ago I was a tall guy loving BBW's, now I'm a BHM loving SSBBW's.... And it feels good!


----------



## Fat Viking

Hi, I just found this fascinating website yesterday and figured i might as well sign up.

I always knew there was a large BBW and FA community out here but never knew there was a place for BHMs, and i thought FFAs were just a myth invented for tv.

Im completely stunned at how beautiful the people here are, even find myself a little jealous of some of the larger males, that manage to still look good and confident.
Still...im feeling a bit more confident with myself after looking over this place.

Im Norwegian, on disability, weight around 240 pounds (Is that even big enough to count as a BHM?), and im kind of a nerd so i spend all my time to myself, playing computer games, watching tv shows, listening to music and reading. Im not really a very social person but have periods where im very active online.

Anyway, I better stop writing before it turns into biography or something, pleasure to meet you and sorry about the long post 

View attachment 92355

Edit : Added a picture of myself trying to look as obnoxious as humanly possible lol, i think im incapable of just smiling at a camera.


----------



## Joanagrace

Anjula said:


> You have awesome curly hair :smile: Welcome to DIMS!


Thanks I grew it myself


----------



## Rathkhan

Hello there fellow BHM'ers and FFA ladies, 

Well, since I will probably be spending most of my forum time in this forum, I figured I'd spend a few minutes and introduce myself here. 

I am an entertaining and creative nerd from Michigan (though temporarily living in Missouri for my company) who enjoys watching movies, talking about movies and other nerdery, acting (I've been in fifty+ shows in years past), and doing all kinds of creative and sometimes naughty stuff on the internet. I have been known to design some interesting websites and I love to play with graphics. 

I am 34, single, and have been fairly big my entire life (minus a few excursions into failed weight loss). I am a horribly addictive personality when it comes to learning new things and tend to go into a tangent every so often when the mood strikes me to learn about something new. My latest tangent is into the history of the myth that is "low fat dieting is good for you". I won't bore you with it here but I am ALWAYS up for a great discussion. 

I am a bit of a fetish hound, I love to explore the sexual side of Myself, and have found some interesting things along the way. I also enjoy being active and before I was a BHM, I enjoyed all kinds of outdoor activities like camping and hiking and exploring the world. I have been hand gliding and white-water rafting and almost even jumped out of a plane!! 

I love to swim, it's probably my favorite active activity. Anything from swimming laps, to diving (though I make a big splash LOL), to beach sex (though it's been several years since I've participated in that). 

I am 6'1" tall, around 500'ish pounds, perhaps a little less, and fairly strong with broad shoulders. Here's a pic (a face pic, YAY! though keep in mind, normally I shave my head to a pretty short hairstyle, this is a few months old)


----------



## ITheFire

Hi, I'm Indie. 

I paint, Sketch, ink ect.
I love to read, hike, and play sports.
My favorite bands are The Used, My Chemical Romance, and The Architects.
I'm 5'6" long, dark brown hair, and blue eyes.

And what I love most, is big bellied boys! 

Natural born feeder here!


----------



## ITheFire

6'7"540lbs;1659129 said:


> Hi everyone. The tag says it all. I'm 6'7" tall, 540lbs and bloody lonely. Any nice FFA's out there?






Hello. I might be what you're looking for.


----------



## chicken legs

6'7"540lbs;1659129 said:


> Hi everyone. The tag says it all. I'm 6'7" tall, 540lbs and bloody lonely. Any nice FFA's out there?



Depends on how you define "nice"..


----------



## luvbigfellas

I realized I didn't introduce myself here, but I introduced myself on the FA/FFA part.

I'm Amanda, with 29 years on this spinning rock. (I know, I don't look like it.) I'm originally from Baton Rouge, Louisiana, but for the last 10.5 years have taken up residence in southeastern Wisconsin. I love heavy metal and rock music. I'm Cajun and Irish (the reason for my custom title), which makes for really weird food choices on occasion. My favorite movie is probably Detroit Rock City, followed closely by Dogma and Saved!. Oh, and Romy and Michele's High School Reunion. My favorite TV shows are The Golden Girls, Seinfeld, and Firefly. 

If there's anything else you'd like to know, go ahead and ask.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

CHRISTFUCK! Where did all these new people come from?

I'm hozay . . . hi.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> CHRISTFUCK! Where did all these new people come from?
> 
> I'm hozay . . . hi.




I KNOW! I just stumbled on to all the newbs myself.

Oh, i'm Tina.

HELLO!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> I KNOW! I just stumbled on to all the newbs myself.
> 
> Oh, i'm Tina.
> 
> HELLO!



HI TINA!! wanna make out?


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HI TINA!! wanna make out?




Sorry, HOZAY, but Zoe would kick my ass.


----------



## ITheFire

Hello all.


----------



## rellis10

Hello and welcome to all the newbies I haven't welcomed yet!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Hello Rick! Tina didn't want to make out, and you're number two on my list . . . . So let's get this shit going.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hello Rick! Tina didn't want to make out, and you're number two on my list . . . . So let's get this shit going.


 

Listen here, Josie! I should get bonus friend points for respecting your lady friend.

Haha.


----------



## rellis10

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hello Rick! Tina didn't want to make out, and you're number two on my list . . . . So let's get this shit going.



*Touches up Hozay* :wubu:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

hello new peoples


----------



## Sasquatch!

I guess I better play nice and welcome all the newbies.

Welcome, newbies. Don't stay newbies. Become regular members.


----------



## NOLAman

Hi all. 52yo. WM widowed, and recently engaged. I'm new to this board and the whole FFA/BHM/BBW concept in general. I've got some questions that i thought might be answered here, but i'll post them on a individual thread.


----------



## Nonsensical_Mime

Sasquatch! said:


> Gotta jump in here and say that I freakin' love your Dunecat avatar.



Hehe, thanks!


----------



## biglynch

Hi there everyone, glad to be here. 

View attachment s691869017_493089_4886.jpg


----------



## dzwiedziu

Hi everyone!! I'm 23yo and I'm from Poland. I live near Gdansk(about 20km). I'm 264 lbs, 6ft. I'm looking for nice FFA ^^


----------



## Coltan

Hey all!

24 Year old BHM from Sweden here.
Been lurking about the forums for a bit and i now decided to sign up.


I'm a huge movie buff, and somewhat of a shy geek, I enjoy online games and sci-fi and whatnot.
And I often get lost on the interwebs for hours just surfing and reading wierd stuff.

What else..:huh:
I'm new to the whole BHM/FFA scene, so basically I'm just looking for new.. well, whatever really =)

Yeah that's seems about right..

Also; I'm about 183 cm tall and weight around 140kg

Pictures are shot in not great lightning with a cellphone camera on what apparently was a dirty mirror. But there you go; Tis' be me! 
Edit; Yes I have moobs, And Yes I'm somewhat hairy on my chest/stomach

Cheerio


----------



## HDANGEL15

Coltan said:


> Hey all!
> 
> 24 Year old BHM from Sweden here.
> Been lurking about the forums for a bit and i now decided to sign up.
> 
> 
> I'm a huge movie buff, and somewhat of a shy geek, I enjoy online games and sci-fi and whatnot.
> And I often get lost on the interwebs for hours just surfing and reading wierd stuff.
> 
> What else..:huh:
> I'm new to the whole BHM/FFA scene, so basically I'm just looking for new.. well, whatever really =)
> 
> Yeah that's seems about right..
> 
> Also; I'm about 183 cm tall and weight around 140kg
> 
> Pictures are shot in not great lightning with a cellphone camera on what apparently was a dirty mirror. But there you go; Tis' be me!
> Edit; Yes I have moobs, And Yes I'm somewhat hairy on my chest/stomach
> 
> Cheerio


*
cheerio...and welcome headless....faceless MOOB...chest/stomach ​*


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> <b>
> headless....faceless MOOB...chest/stomach ​</b>




Girl, it was either me or you.

You win! :bow:


----------



## digitalbliss

Well then, I've come alive.
28 year-old Nerd...and that pretty much describes it right there. From Cincinnati. Besides that, I'm a healthy amount of awesome.


----------



## sera

hi coltan, fellow gamer and hi digitalbliss


----------



## Coltan

sera said:


> hi coltan, fellow gamer and hi digitalbliss



Y hallo thar!


----------



## Coltan

Ooo, I Don't know why I didnt post a picture of my face, but whatever, I'll do it now. 

View attachment IMAG0013.jpg


View attachment IMAG0026.jpg


----------



## ITheFire

Coltan said:


> Ooo, I Don't know why I didnt post a picture of my face, but whatever, I'll do it now.





Adorable!


----------



## sdmuch2luv619

I introduced myself a while back but immediately went on hiatus, thought I would make another introduction and see if I can lure out the (ss)BHM lovers on this site, I hope to find me someone to (grow) old and happy with!


----------



## instantkarma

Hi everyone, I'm Emily, 23, and a FFA. :wubu:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

instantkarma said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Emily, 23, and a FFA. :wubu:



Welcome, pretty young lady


----------



## biglynch

instantkarma said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Emily, 23, and a FFA. :wubu:



hey missy hows ya doing?


----------



## AngedeVauzelle

Hi ! 

I'm Ange, 33 yo, 300 lb, from Belgium ! 







Do not hesitate to contact me ;-) 

View attachment DSC_9657.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

AngedeVauzelle said:


> Hi !
> 
> I'm Ange, 33 yo, 300 lb, from Belgium !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not hesitate to contact me ;-)



*welcome ((ANGE))) quit being so OVERWHELMING HAPPY...that smile is contagious hehehe 



are you famous in Belgium?*


----------



## fatmanhush

Hello everyone. I am new to the forums and look forward to getting to know some new people. :eat1:


----------



## Bighairyman

instantkarma said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Emily, 23, and a FFA. :wubu:



Hey there gorgeous. Welcome and enjoy your stay. Looking forward to many future posts of yours.


----------



## Paquito

I'd like to point out that creating 500 threads that would fit in better in the Lounge is tacky and irritating.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> I'd like to point out that creating 500 threads that would fit in better in the Lounge is tacky and irritating.



I'd like to point at that this mother fucker who posted above me . . . he's one classy sumbitch!

I fucking hate you . . . i love you


----------



## CastingPearls

Paquito said:


> I'd like to point out that creating 500 threads that would fit in better in the Lounge is tacky and irritating.


Especially when 499 have been started by the person who posted this comment.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'd like to point at that this mother fucker who posted above me . . . he's one classy sumbitch!
> 
> I fucking hate you . . . i love you



I love fucking you. That's about the closest thing to an emotional attachment you're gonna get from me.


CastingPearls said:


> Especially when 499 have been started by the person who posted this comment.



Boo, whore. I've made less threads than times Whorezay has spread his legs for men on the streetcorner.
So I've only made 498 threads.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> I love fucking you. That's about the closest thing to an emotional attachment you're gonna get from me.
> 
> 
> Boo, whore. I've made less threads than times Whorezay has spread his legs for men on the streetcorner.
> So I've only made 498 threads.



that's a gross generalization. I may spread my legs a bit much, but I always make sure they pay first. I'm not just some run of the mill slut.


----------



## valamon

Introductions and first dates are normally like interviews. I vowed I'd make this one a little less like that, but it is inevitable...

My name is Jeremy and I am ORIGINALLY from Michigan. I currently live in Florida where I enjoy rendering my body fat in the 100 degree weather ....(perhaps some homemade soap jokes are called for here?) some people call me a renaissance man and some just call me chaotic and yet others refer to me as the ultimate dilettante.

With all this in mind, I want to gregariously greet everyone and say I look forward to being a member of this forum.


----------



## Sasquatch!

valamon said:


> Introductions and first dates are normally like interviews. I vowed I'd make this one a little less like that, but it is inevitable...
> 
> My name is Jeremy and I am ORIGINALLY from Michigan. I currently live in Florida where I enjoy rendering my body fat in the 100 degree weather ....(perhaps some homemade soap jokes are called for here?) some people call me a renaissance man and some just call me chaotic and yet others refer to me as the ultimate dilettante.
> 
> With all this in mind, I want to gregariously greet everyone and say I look forward to being a member of this forum.



Wow. Your digi-volved form must be a demigod or something.


----------



## HDANGEL15

valamon said:


> Introductions and first dates are normally like interviews. I vowed I'd make this one a little less like that, but it is inevitable...
> 
> My name is Jeremy and I am ORIGINALLY from Michigan. I currently live in Florida where I enjoy rendering my body fat in the 100 degree weather ....(perhaps some homemade soap jokes are called for here?) some people call me a renaissance man and some just call me chaotic and yet others refer to me as the ultimate dilettante.
> 
> With all this in mind, I want to gregariously greet everyone and say I look forward to being a member of this forum.



*welcome larder boy *


----------



## valamon

Sasquatch! said:


> Wow. Your digi-volved form must be a demigod or something.



I think that changes as the phase of a moon...or the moods of a young teenage girl...you NEVER know what you're going get there my friend.


----------



## valamon

HDANGEL15 said:


> *welcome larder boy *



Thanks, I appreciate that.


----------



## nhboy24

Hi. I'm Pat. I'm a 27 year old BHM looking for a FFA around New Hampshire. I'm 6'2" 315. I will try and post some pics at some point. Please message me with any questions!


----------



## DVSShank

I think its awesome that a forum like this exsists ! I'm really looking forward to chatting with you all !


----------



## x3jessy

Hi there! 

My name is Jessy and I'm a 21 year old skinny FFA living in Philadelphia. I can totally relate to the people on this forum who say that they never knew this community existed! I've always known that I was only into BHMs (the bigger the better!) but felt unable to admit it until finding this forum. Just wanted to post and see what's out there! 

Please message me if you're interested in chatting sometime


----------



## Ninja Glutton

x3jessy said:


> Hi there!
> 
> My name is Jessy and I'm a 21 year old skinny FFA living in Philadelphia. I can totally relate to the people on this forum who say that they never knew this community existed! I've always known that I was only into BHMs (the bigger the better!) but felt unable to admit it until finding this forum. Just wanted to post and see what's out there!
> 
> Please message me if you're interested in chatting sometime



Welcome to the site! I'm always down to chat.


----------



## Surlysomething

*crickets*


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> *crickets*





Your team is already in the Stanley Cup finals, there's no need to be cruel lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Ninja Glutton said:


> Your team is already in the Stanley Cup finals, there's no need to be cruel lol




Hahahaha. Well played.


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> Hahahaha. Well played.



Unlike last night's game....ouch!

But I'm still thinking Vancouver in six.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Word of advice: don't get on her bad side


----------



## Surlysomething

Ninja Glutton said:


> Word of advice: don't get on her bad side


 

Steady there. 

And yes, Vancouver was horrifying last night in Beantown. I won't sugar coat that at all. We're all pretty embarassed out here on the West Coast. One thing I will say, when they decide to lose, they do it big. Haha. No close calls, they just have a complete meltdown and do it in style. But it's just one game and we're still up one. I have a feeling that Vancouver will come back and redeem themselves on Wednesday. They better!

Oh, if someone tried to cram their fingers down MY throat, i'd be chomping down too. Just sayin'. 

Go Vancouver!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> Steady there.
> 
> And yes, Vancouver was horrifying last night in Beantown. I won't sugar coat that at all. We're all pretty embarassed out here on the West Coast. One thing I will say, when they decide to lose, they do it big. Haha. No close calls, they just have a complete meltdown and do it in style. But it's just one game and we're still up one. I have a feeling that Vancouver will come back and redeem themselves on Wednesday. They better!
> 
> Oh, if someone tried to cram their fingers down MY throat, i'd be chomping down too. Just sayin'.
> 
> Go Vancouver!



I hope they do just because beantown can suck it.


----------



## Goldilocks

Um... Hi! I'm new and this is my first post ever! Hooray! 

I'm Goldilocks, from Brazil, and I consider myself a FFA. (I'm also terrible at talking about myself, ugh.) 
Anyway, I lurked for quite long and I'm more than happy I'm finally able to post. I'm looking forward to meet you guys!

I'll post a picture, so you guys know I'm a human being:







I'm also terribly non-photogenic, so don't run away screaming yet, I actually look (a little)  better than that. 

Well, that's all, I guess. If anyone would like to chat, just drop a PM!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Welcome, Goldilocks!

I want to pinch your cheeks...


----------



## Goldilocks

Thanks for the welcome, and you can pinch my cheeks, I'm kinda used to it lol. All of my friends have done it one time or another.


----------



## tigerlily

Hello, everyone! I've posted in here before, but I don't think I introduced myself.  

Name: My name is Andie
Age: 28-35, something like that.
Location: SoCal
Astrology: _"Colder than an ice sea, not your typical *Pisces*"_
Why did I join: I thought this would be a good way to meet people with like-interests and understand something about myself that I've known for many years to be true. 
Favourite Fat Guy: Jack Black
Favourite Fat Girl: Kim Coles
Non-Fat person I would still consider doing: Jack Davenport, or possibly Dr. Von Braun if we're considering people in the past.


----------



## ObiWantsU

And how is everyone doing?

I'm just a dude living in Marietta, GA, watching sci-fi and other good shows, programming from home, gaming, 42, about 5'10", 370ish. I think I'm losing a little of that last one. Someone should probably do something about that. 

This place looks like it might be a wee bit interesting. In fact, as many things as I have experienced, I never thought about this one. It sounds delicious! We'll have to see what develops. Feel free to message/IM me.


----------



## dsenart

My name is David i live in Hampshire England, I am American but I've been here 3 years now. 

Just wanted to say hello to everyone. I am 5'10 and weigh around 350lbs. I play football (American) so I use my weight to my advantage 

I don't have a lot of photos of me as I am usually behind the camera, but here are some that where taken when I went on Total Wipeout this year.











Guess that's it for now.


----------



## Chongo

My name is Douglas, I'm 35 y/o, 5'9", and 340lbs, and reside in Roseburg Oregon. I just found this forum the other day, and people seemed kind and genuine. Thought I would make an account and take in the forum. 
Maybe I might even try to be social for once. I've spent too long feeling uncomfortable in my own skin, but I've found myself kinda feeling like the bee girl from that video. Finding there are more like me physically, and enjoying life. I found it uplifting, and inspiring. Anyways, I do look forward to my time here, and am glad to chat. Thank you.

-Doug  

View attachment menew2.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch!

Chongo said:


> My name is Douglas, I'm 35 y/o, 5'9", and 340lbs, and reside in Roseburg Oregon. I just found this forum the other day, and people seemed kind and genuine. Thought I would make an account and take in the forum.
> Maybe I might even try to be social for once. I've spent too long feeling uncomfortable in my own skin, but I've found myself kinda feeling like the bee girl from that video. Finding there are more like me physically, and enjoying life. I found it uplifting, and inspiring. Anyways, I do look forward to my time here, and am glad to chat. Thank you.
> 
> -Doug



Welcome Doug, hope you enjoy your stay with us! Jump in and have some fun!


----------



## Tad

dsenart said:


> I don't have a lot of photos of me as I am usually behind the camera, but here are some that where taken when I went on Total Wipeout this year.
> 
> .



You got to go on one of the Wipeout shows??? That is so awesome! Did you have fun? Was it as crazy as it looks on TV?


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to the site, new people!


----------



## dsenart

Yeah Tad, it was an amazing life experience and yes extremely crazy and nothing can ever prepare you for how hard it actually is.


----------



## Kaylathebudgie

I'm Kayla the 20-year-old FFA living in China.


----------



## Fat_Cat

Hello from the land of neon lights and oppressive summer heat, Las Vegas!

I've peered in these boards now and then over the years, finally decided to join and say hello.

General stats: random guy, 34y/o, 5'11", 410lbs, brown hair, 10 fingers, 10 toes.

I've had the fortune of knowing 3 FFAs in my life, all met within a couple weeks of when I was scheduled to move to other states. Life is funny and cruel that way, it gives you hope and then takes it away. So, I do know they're out there, and this board proves it!

Anyhow, see ya around the board.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Fat_Cat said:


> Hello from the land of neon lights and oppressive summer heat, Las Vegas!
> 
> I've peered in these boards now and then over the years, finally decided to join and say hello.
> 
> General stats: random guy, 34y/o, 5'11", 410lbs, brown hair, 10 fingers, 10 toes.
> 
> I've had the fortune of knowing 3 FFAs in my life, all met within a couple weeks of when I was scheduled to move to other states. Life is funny and cruel that way, it gives you hope and then takes it away. So, I do know they're out there, and this board proves it!
> 
> Anyhow, see ya around the board.


*
we r real...welcome fat kat...like that name *


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Welcome Kayla and Fat Kat.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Welcome, new people!

I'm glad this place is ever-expanding (no pun intended)


----------



## LeoGibson

Hi figured I'd introduce myself as I'm new to the boards.I'm looking forward to reading posts and maybe even contributing when I can.I'm a 37 y/o male from Texas,I'm 6'0 and around 300 lbs.


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> Hi figured I'd introduce myself as I'm new to the boards.I'm looking forward to reading posts and maybe even contributing when I can.I'm a 37 y/o male from Texas,I'm 6'0 and around 300 lbs.



*
welcome mr gee-tar player....jump on in....the waters lukewarm 
*


----------



## hsilvers

Hey I'm new here. My name is Heidi and I'm an 18 year old FFA from Michigan and I'm currently a college student looking to make new friends and meet interesting people.


----------



## ObiWantsU

Hey, have I been on here long enough that I can start welcoming new people? I'm not sure. After all, it's got that insufferable tag under my name that any male would dislike. Junior Member, indeed! 

/"It's okay. They're not talking about you. Just ignore them. I still love you. Yes, yes, I know, but I've been busy trying to find you a friend."


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome to Dimensions, new people!


----------



## notorious.jsc

Hey I'm JS, 23yo from Montreal  Big guy, social, go out alot, and knows how to have fun. I recently (a year ago) took an hiatus from school (psychology student) to work a bit and let's say I'm just having a blast atm. This is my first experience on any forums, I think this place is great and hopefully we'll get to chat and know each other! Hi. 

Self pics from a minute ago :>


----------



## ForeignSoul

I'm Bill. Most people know me as Crazy Bill...a name that was coined 10yrs ago and just stuck... lol

I'm always arounde lookin to chat with peeps when I'm home and bored. I'm that kooky, quirky, weird, off the wall kinda guy that everyone loooves to know and be friends with! lol

I'm 6'2" about 355lbs, love to partake in big meals, watch movies and more importantly....listen to and write music!

Not sure what esle to say so...feel free to drop me a line or msg me. My screen names of YIM and AIm are in my profile....all's good my peeps!


----------



## Rathkhan

Hello to the new people, BHMs and FFAs alike!  Especially the FFAs!! Love FFAs!


----------



## PaperZombie

Howdy folks.  Long time lurker here. I finally decided to make an account and post. 

What I like to do: Watch films, read, write, paint, play bass guitar (rather poorly I might add!), and play video games. 
My stats: 5'10", 270 lbs

I'm glad to be here


----------



## Sasquatch!

PaperZombie said:


> Howdy folks.  Long time lurker here. I finally decided to make an account and post.
> 
> What I like to do: Watch films, read, write, paint, play bass guitar (rather poorly I might add!), and play video games.
> My stats: 5'10", 270 lbs
> 
> I'm glad to be here



Welcome to DIMS (as a registered user)! Post witty, post friendly, post often! :happy:


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

Well, I finally joined this forum. Yay me! ^-^ I'm not toooo big, but for the right girl, I'm kind of a feedee. :eat1:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Ooooh! Lots of new people!

Welcome one and all!


----------



## Anjula

dsenart said:


> My name is David i live in Hampshire England, I am American but I've been here 3 years now. (...)



Nice ass... ( actually bit too small for me but still...)anyway, welcome all new people!! Lalalalalal


----------



## Oceanbreeze

Hi Everyone ,

I'm a 24 year old FFA from Long Island, N.Y. I love to watch movies, watch reality t.v, and read historical fiction novels.I also like surfing the web and chatting online.


----------



## ObiWantsU

Welcome...back? See, I still think I'm too new to welcome people here!


----------



## Oceanbreeze

Thanks for the welcome, ObiWantsU! No one is too new to welcome people! The welcome is much appreciated.


----------



## Morbid

hsilvers said:


> Hey I'm new here. My name is Heidi and I'm an 18 year old FFA from Michigan and I'm currently a college student looking to make new friends and meet interesting people.




Welcome HSlivers... I'm Morbid and I live in Detroit


----------



## Morbid

Well I'm not sure if I have posted on this thread... 


Hi Everyone... My name is Morbid... I'm a 6'1" 420lbs sexy fat guy from the asshole of america.. (Detroit, Michigan) I'm 38 years old and single... 

I am bald headed(on purpose), dark brown eyes, mustache and goatee... I have 8 tattoos, tongue pierced, I am a great cook, love cuddling and love old cars....


so hit me up and say HI.. I don't bite.. ok ok ok.. I do but well.....


----------



## Broadside

Hi All! I'm new to the community and figured this was as good a place as any to introduce myself. 

I just recently got introduced to the terms BHM/FFA and was intrigued since most of my life I've been considerably larger than my friends, family, and pretty much the general public.

Now, on to general stats:

Location: New Jersey (originally from Kansas City)
Height: 6'4"
Weight: 450(ish)lbs
Age: 29
Status: Single
Frame: Large


I add frame because I think there's two main kinds of heavy set people. There's fat, where you're mostly fat, kind of like Dom Delouise was. Then there's Large, like Andre the Giant, who was thick, but not fat so much. 

I'm a double whammy. I have a large frame, and I have plenty of weight to manage. In fact I've had people on the street give me a few double takes. It's been embarrassing, funny, and even flattering from time to time. So I'm looking forward to interacting with a bunch of people who find people like me more flattering than embarrassing. :happy:

Quick Pic!


----------



## MasterShake

Ha, we're close to needing a sub-forum for residents and alumni of KC! 

Welcome all!


----------



## Oceanbreeze

Welcome to Dimensions, Broadside!

I love your pic! You look handsome.:wubu:


----------



## Broadside

Oceanbreeze said:


> Welcome to Dimensions, Broadside!
> 
> I love your pic! You look handsome.:wubu:




Thanks sweetheart! I don't get those every day.


----------



## chicken legs

mmmmmmmmm ..fresh meat..err..I mean welcome newbies


----------



## sagittarian12

Hello ALL,

Just wanted to say hello to everyone.

Im 39 Male
Live in Florida
5'11"
315 lbs
goatee
almost shaved head(cut close as possible)
2 tats


----------



## rellis10

Welcome all ye newbies


----------



## H.R.

Hello everyone. I'm Hal. Fifty years old, 500 lbs, live in the southwest US, single. A friend of mine told me about this place, and I'm checking it out. So far it's very interesting.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Welcome gentlemen! 

Next stop - post in one of our picture threads so we can really have a gander. 

Peruse and have fun! :bow:


----------



## Broadside

OneWickedAngel said:


> Welcome gentlemen!
> 
> Next stop - post in one of our picture threads so we can really have a gander.
> 
> Peruse and have fun! :bow:



Any pic thread in particular?


----------



## rellis10

Broadside said:


> Any pic thread in particular?



On OWA's behalf....ALL OF THEM!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

rellis10 said:


> On OWA's behalf....ALL OF THEM!



To this man, listen - wise, for he is!


----------



## seagirl

hey guys! i'm new here.. dont really know how all of this works. lol but my name is liz and i'm from chicago. and im excited to start chatting with everyone! :happy:


----------



## MasterShake

seagirl said:


> hey guys! i'm new here.. dont really know how all of this works. lol but my name is liz and i'm from chicago. and im excited to start chatting with everyone! :happy:


Hiya - me and a friend will be in Chicago later this month for a weekend - any restaurants to recommend?


----------



## Rathkhan

seagirl said:


> hey guys! i'm new here.. dont really know how all of this works. lol but my name is liz and i'm from chicago. and im excited to start chatting with everyone! :happy:



Welcome to Dims beautiful!  Always nice to see a new FFA around these parts!


----------



## jeff_d

i had no idea a site like this existed!, anyway let me introduce myself, i'm jeff, i'm a 36 YO Canadian BHM, who just moved to Pierrefonds,Que
i'm 5'9" 260lbs,i have dark brown hair,blue eyes, and while i don't have any plans to get bigger i like the size i am, i joined the site because someone i know who likes BBW, said i might be able to find someone i liked on here too

while i've been with BBW,i find that i really like women who are younger than me who are petite,to slender to average, i guess everyone has a "type" right?
and of course having some real friends for a change would be nice too .


----------



## RentonBob

Welcome all new peoples  Have fun with our little group


----------



## jeff_d

jeff_d said:


> i had no idea a site like this existed!, anyway let me introduce myself, i'm jeff, i'm a 36 YO Canadian BHM, who just moved to Pierrefonds,Que
> i'm 5'9" 260lbs,i have dark brown hair,blue eyes, and while i don't have any plans to get bigger i like the size i am, i joined the site because someone i know who likes BBW, said i might be able to find someone i liked on here too
> 
> while i've been with BBW,i find that i really like women who are younger than me who are petite,to slender to average, i guess everyone has a "type" right?
> and of course having some real friends for a change would be nice too .


si i'll include my pic here. 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

jeff_d said:


> si i'll include my pic here.



*welll HELLLLO 

THERE BLUE EYES!!! 


I like the size of you tooo 

:wubu:*


----------



## seagirl

MasterShake said:


> Hiya - me and a friend will be in Chicago later this month for a weekend - any restaurants to recommend?


the andersonville area has a lot of great restaurants to choose from!


----------



## seagirl

Rathkhan said:


> Welcome to Dims beautiful!  Always nice to see a new FFA around these parts!


thank you!!


----------



## ObiWantsU

Rathkhan said:


> Welcome to Dims beautiful!  Always nice to see a new FFA around these parts!



To which parts are you referring exactly?  (Forgive me, I'm just jealous and am wondering if I should think about moving. )

Welcome to all the new peoples that are newer than this new person.


----------



## jeff_d

thanks hdangel15!


----------



## curious86

Hello! 

I am new to this site, but have known of my preference for larger men for quite some time now... :blush:

I am 24 and currently in graduate school. 5'5", petite build, with medium brown hair and eyes. Would love to meet others who share my preference for larger men and learn how to go about meeting intelligent, interesting and ambitious BHMs! I know they are out there somewhere! 

View attachment 614936683_l.jpg


----------



## MasterShake

curious86 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am new to this site, but have known of my preference for larger men for quite some time now... :blush:
> 
> I am 24 and currently in graduate school. 5'5", petite build, with medium brown hair and eyes. Would love to meet others who share my preference for larger men and learn how to go about meeting intelligent, interesting and ambitious BHMs! I know they are out there somewhere!



Hiya, cowgirl! 

What are you studying in grad school?


----------



## Rathkhan

curious86 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am new to this site, but have known of my preference for larger men for quite some time now... :blush:
> 
> I am 24 and currently in graduate school. 5'5", petite build, with medium brown hair and eyes. Would love to meet others who share my preference for larger men and learn how to go about meeting intelligent, interesting and ambitious BHMs! I know they are out there somewhere!



Hello and welcome to Dims!  BHM here, if you need help in finding us, I am sure plenty here are ready to assist!


----------



## FishCharming

curious86 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am new to this site, but have known of my preference for larger men for quite some time now... :blush:
> 
> I am 24 and currently in graduate school. 5'5", petite build, with medium brown hair and eyes. Would love to meet others who share my preference for larger men and learn how to go about meeting intelligent, interesting and ambitious BHMs! I know they are out there somewhere!



hmmmm, nope, all we got around here are the dimwitted, boring and underachieving bhms... but hey, at least there's plenty of pics 

and welcome to the boards


----------



## Broadside

curious86 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am new to this site, but have known of my preference for larger men for quite some time now... :blush:
> 
> I am 24 and currently in graduate school. 5'5", petite build, with medium brown hair and eyes. Would love to meet others who share my preference for larger men and learn how to go about meeting intelligent, interesting and ambitious BHMs! I know they are out there somewhere!




Welcome! I can't say I share a preference for larger men, other than myself, but the world takes all kinds then doesn't it.


----------



## curious86

MasterShake said:


> Hiya, cowgirl!
> 
> What are you studying in grad school?



I am studying the history of art and architecture. What about yourself? What do you do?


----------



## curious86

FishCharming said:


> hmmmm, nope, all we got around here are the dimwitted, boring and underachieving bhms... but hey, at least there's plenty of pics
> 
> and welcome to the boards



That's truly a shame! If you come across any of the intelligent, ambitious ones you'll have to let me know. I'm a nice girl and I don't bite.


----------



## Broadside

curious86 said:


> That's truly a shame! If you come across any of the intelligent, ambitious ones you'll have to let me know. I'm a nice girl and I don't bite.



You don't bite? That may get points taken away...


----------



## seagirl

seagirl said:


> the andersonville area has a lot of great restaurants to choose from!


it's my neighborhood btw. haha


----------



## MasterShake

curious86 said:


> I am studying the history of art and architecture. What about yourself? What do you do?


These days I work full-time as a technical writer, but I have a Master's in English (literature, with a focus on modernism) and hope to get into a PhD program when I apply this fall.

Yay for art history and architecture!!! Any particular favorites?


----------



## MasterShake

seagirl said:


> the andersonville area has a lot of great restaurants to choose from!


If only I knew someone from that area!


----------



## FishCharming

curious86 said:


> That's truly a shame! If you come across any of the intelligent, ambitious ones you'll have to let me know. I'm a nice girl and I don't bite.



no biting, huh? well that's a shame too, judging by the interest on the biting thread...


----------



## kissmaigritz

I'd been meaning to register for a while now, and when I tried, my account wouldn't activate! But I have arrived now, ladies and gents, and all is well.

So.... youngin' FFA, here from GA. *waves*

Questions? Comments?


----------



## Broadside

Welcome! Browse around there's plenty to comment around here. Right now especially if you like to bite. 

Always nice to have another lovely lady around.


----------



## Albino_taters

seagirl said:


> the andersonville area has a lot of great restaurants to choose from!



I am actually going up to Acre this weekend, such good food there. Hamburger Mary's is pretty decent fair too.


----------



## Magusz

kissmaigritz said:


> I'd been meaning to register for a while now, and when I tried, my account wouldn't activate! But I have arrived now, ladies and gents, and all is well.
> 
> So.... youngin' FFA, here from GA. *waves*
> 
> Questions? Comments?



Welcome! I hope you enjoy


----------



## Rathkhan

kissmaigritz said:


> I'd been meaning to register for a while now, and when I tried, my account wouldn't activate! But I have arrived now, ladies and gents, and all is well.
> 
> So.... youngin' FFA, here from GA. *waves*
> 
> Questions? Comments?



Welcome!!  Glad you decided to register!


----------



## roundedout

Just Bob here... 6'1" hovering around 235-240, so probably not quite BHM by this board's standards.

I've been a lurker for probably a decade. The past few years have seen me go from 190 to 235ish.

It's interesting to see my body change from sort of fit to moobs and belly. I'm enjoying the latter, though I do get "winded" more easily than I care for.


----------



## Mordecai

Greetings new folks!


----------



## FishCharming

where'd all the new people go? seems like they stop in, say hi and then disappear. 

post! do it now!!!


----------



## Mordecai

FishCharming said:


> where'd all the new people go? seems like they stop in, say hi and then disappear.
> 
> post! do it now!!!



It must be the work of the Illuminati.


----------



## MrBob

Hi everyone, new guy here. Until last week I had no idea what a BHM was (it turns out I am one...yay me!) and was totally unfamiliar but delighted to discover about FFA's. It's taken a week to get this account activated and I've been dying to post on here. So anyways, about me. As you can see my profile is MrBob (If I get to know you better I'll permit Bobby, but never Robert...that's reserved for my grandmother)

I'm 6'3" and at an estimate I weigh between 280 -310ish pounds (Can't be sure, don't have scales). Blond hair, blue eyes, cheeky smile. Sort of an inbetween build, quite stocky powerful legs and arms (my legacy of 10 years of rugby) with a big ol' belly and a slight hint of moobage, though with my buid even if low bodyfat percentage I'd still look huge as am very broad in the shoulders.

I'm from Wales in the UK, right in the valleys and quite a scenic part at that, I'm single, live in a flat by myself and am a musician (bass/rhythm guitar)

Hope to chat with you all soon. You'll have to excuse my ignorance of any terms related to BHM's/FFA as I stated earlier, I had no idea a place like this existed a week ago.

Oh and here's a photo of me:-


----------



## RedheadinNJ

I've been lurking for a while and decided to register a few days ago. There's a more thorough introduction on the main boards.

My name is Emily, I'm 41, live in southern NJ and I drive a tractor trailer for a living. I've been an FFA more than likely since I was in high school; this has to have something to do with my first love. I've been looking for a confident and interesting BHM for several years and believe I may have found him a few weeks ago. :happy:


----------



## Sasquatch!

MrBob said:


> Hi everyone, new guy here. Until last week I had no idea what a BHM was (it turns out I am one...yay me!) and was totally unfamiliar but delighted to discover about FFA's. It's taken a week to get this account activated and I've been dying to post on here. So anyways, about me. As you can see my profile is MrBob (If I get to know you better I'll permit Bobby, but never Robert...that's reserved for my grandmother)
> 
> I'm 6'3" and at an estimate I weigh between 280 -310ish pounds (Can't be sure, don't have scales). Blond hair, blue eyes, cheeky smile. Sort of an inbetween build, quite stocky powerful legs and arms (my legacy of 10 years of rugby) with a big ol' belly and a slight hint of moobage, though with my buid even if low bodyfat percentage I'd still look huge as am very broad in the shoulders.
> 
> I'm from Wales in the UK, right in the valleys and quite a scenic part at that, I'm single, live in a flat by myself and am a musician (bass/rhythm guitar)
> 
> Hope to chat with you all soon. You'll have to excuse my ignorance of any terms related to BHM's/FFA as I stated earlier, I had no idea a place like this existed a week ago.
> 
> Oh and here's a photo of me:-



Is that a guitar or a ukelele? It really alters the perspective if it's a ukelele.


----------



## MrBob

Sasquatch! said:


> Is that a guitar or a ukelele? It really alters the perspective if it's a ukelele.



It's a fullsize acoustic bass....not really, it's an ukelele.


----------



## ExpandingHorizons

I have returned after a few year slumber on this forum. I'm from California, deaf and use sign language for communication with deaf peeps. I currently live in Iowa but possiblity moving back to California or wash state.


----------



## Sasquatch!

MrBob said:


> It's a fullsize acoustic bass....not really, it's an ukelele.



*phew* For a moment there I thought we were going to have a plague of giants.......again.


----------



## Tad

Welcome back, EH!


----------



## ExpandingHorizons

Tad said:


> Welcome back, EH!



Thank you Tad!


----------



## squeezeme

Hello to everyone especially all the big beautiful ladies out there, Squeeze Me here in SoCal new to forums so bear with me, just want to see where this road takes me. I hope there's more Honey's out there then I see Males posting I was wondering and want to hear, "What's on the Ladies Minds?":wubu: So let's play a game, so go ahead Ladies, I hate it when:doh:....


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

Hi there!

I'm 21, FFA, a little metalhead and currently live in Germany. That's what sums me up quite well 
My perfect BHM has to have (next to his perfect soft body :happy: ) long hair! I especially like BHM wearing glasses and being bearded. These nerdy special features are ultimate  I just can't resist that combination :wubu:


----------



## MasterShake

Ange d'être;1759535 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm 21, FFA, a little metalhead and currently live in Germany. That's what sums me up quite well
> My perfect BHM has to have (next to his perfect soft body :happy: ) long hair! I especially like BHM wearing glasses and being bearded. These nerdy special features are ultimate  I just can't resist that combination :wubu:



*starts growing hair out long*

O hai, welcome to the forum, please post Amon Amarth and Wacken Open Air concert pics at your earliest conveniences!!!


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

MasterShake said:


> *starts growing hair out long*
> 
> O hai, welcome to the forum, please post Amon Amarth and Wacken Open Air concert pics at your earliest conveniences!!!



Unfortunately I've never been to Wacken  but there are a lot more metal festivals in Germany easier to reach for me  Next weekend will be such a party \--/ Perhaps I manage to get a pic of me then ^^


----------



## Melian

Ange d'être;1759623 said:


> Next weekend will be such a party \--/ Perhaps I manage to get a pic of me then ^^



Yes please 

*is creepy*


----------



## MasterShake

Melian said:


> Yes please
> 
> *is creepy*



Melian - you, me, Ange and a Wacken road trip? :batting:


----------



## Melian

MasterShake said:


> Melian - you, me, Ange and a Wacken road trip? :batting:



Done. I had tent-mates all set up, one year, but then a financial emergency struck and the trip was cancelled


----------



## MasterShake

Melian said:


> Done. I had tent-mates all set up, one year, but then a financial emergency struck and the trip was cancelled



Awesomesauce - I'm totes getting a tattoo of your back and back tattoo on my back. I may or may not be drunk when this is done.


----------



## MasterShake

Ange d'être;1759535 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm 21, FFA, a little metalhead and currently live in Germany. That's what sums me up quite well
> My perfect BHM has to have (next to his perfect soft body :happy: ) long hair! I especially like BHM wearing glasses and being bearded. These nerdy special features are ultimate  I just can't resist that combination :wubu:



BTW, what bands do you like? Favorites to see live?

Have you seen Children of Bodom? I love their albums, but one time I saw them the lead singer (also lead guitarist) had a broken arm, so not quite as epic as anticipated - but I've heard since then that they always have excuses for throwing live performances.


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

MasterShake said:


> BTW, what bands do you like? Favorites to see live?
> 
> Have you seen Children of Bodom? I love their albums, but one time I saw them the lead singer (also lead guitarist) had a broken arm, so not quite as epic as anticipated - but I've heard since then that they always have excuses for throwing live performances.



There are a lot bands I like best  Killswitch Engange is one of the best shows I've ever seen, next to Heaven Shall Burn and Parkway Drive. I also like Katatonia or Draconian - I don't care about the metal genre (though I prefer Death Metal and Metalcore), it just has to sound well in my ears 
Children of Bodom I haven't seen yet - but I'm sure I will during the next years  But I know such problems from different bands... it's really a shame.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Just a 22 year-old Female Fat Admirer. Just ask or refer to the main-boards introduction thread or my profile, etc.







Interests: Star Wars, Industrial, EBM, Metal, Flogging Molly, reading, writing, Photoshop, teasing my boyfriend about his overhang or pinching it -innocent whistle-, Cuddling

Dislikes: Bad drivers <__<;;


----------



## charlieversion2

Welcome Welcome to the boards!


----------



## 0nlnn

Not sure if I ever introduced myself here, but if I have it must have been a long time ago, because I haven't been on here in a long while. Hey people, it's 0nlnn, your friendly neighborhood fat guy.


----------



## shhtx1970

Hello all,
I have been a member for a while just been quiet for a while lately. Just started a new job in San Antonio. Me, I am a BHM and single. I need to a pic soon.
Well hello all.


----------



## misskaribabyy

I'm looking to meet new people around the area..im from upstate ny..so if anyone is interested feel free to message me..im easy going and enjoy everything from movies to outdoor activities!


----------



## Sasquatch!

misskaribabyy said:


> I'm looking to meet new people around the area..im from upstate ny..so if anyone is interested feel free to message me..im easy going and enjoy everything from movies to outdoor activities!



Hello thar!


----------



## project219

misskaribabyy said:


> I'm looking to meet new people around the area..im from upstate ny..so if anyone is interested feel free to message me..im easy going and enjoy everything from movies to outdoor activities!



Heya, It's good to see someone else from around my neck of the woods. I'm from Western NY, so many people refer to it as upstate though.


----------



## FishCharming

project219 said:


> Heya, It's good to see someone else from around my neck of the woods. I'm from Western NY, so many people refer to it as upstate though.



isn't it irritating? i get all indignant when people tell me i live in upstate, lol


----------



## project219

FishCharming said:


> isn't it irritating? i get all indignant when people tell me i live in upstate, lol



OH GOD, Thank you. I'm not the only one!


----------



## Bhman

Hi everybody
i'm a 19 BHM and im straight. 

I'M not sure about my weight, but it should be around 400
heres two pics of my body for you can know me better

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87526


----------



## Melian

*drunk post drunk post drunk post*

This board has gotten really shitty, lately. No one is entertanining at all, and the posts are just basement-dwelling-sadness.

yes/no?


----------



## MrBob

Melian said:


> *drunk post drunk post drunk post*
> 
> This board has gotten really shitty, lately. No one is entertanining at all, and the posts are just basement-dwelling-sadness.
> 
> yes/no?



Apologies from the board. I'll get my monkey to dance for you as way of recompense.

Dance Monkey, dance!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Melian said:


> *drunk post drunk post drunk post*
> 
> This board has gotten really shitty, lately. No one is entertanining at all, and the posts are just basement-dwelling-sadness.
> 
> yes/no?



Yes. Want me to liven things up?


----------



## HDANGEL15

Sasquatch! said:


> Yes. Want me to liven things up?



*by all means SASSY *:kiss2:


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> *drunk post drunk post drunk post*
> 
> This board has gotten really shitty, lately. No one is entertanining at all, and the posts are just basement-dwelling-sadness.
> 
> yes/no?



yes, as per usual you are both incredibly hot AND correct.


----------



## Melian

Holy shit, was I ever wrecked last night! Haha. Everyone else went to sleep, but I did the logical thing and went online to be an asshole. 



MrBob said:


> Apologies from the board. I'll get my monkey to dance for you as way of recompense.
> 
> Dance Monkey, dance!



That's not going to work - I hate monkeys. 



Sasquatch! said:


> Yes. Want me to liven things up?



Damn straight.



FishCharming said:


> yes, as per usual you are both incredibly hot AND correct.



Don't forget "creepy!!"


----------



## Broadside

Melian said:


> *drunk post drunk post drunk post*
> 
> This board has gotten really shitty, lately. No one is entertanining at all, and the posts are just basement-dwelling-sadness.
> 
> yes/no?




Who's Kevin you booze hound?

Muwhahaha.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> *drunk post drunk post drunk post*
> 
> This board has gotten really shitty, lately. No one is entertanining at all, and the posts are just basement-dwelling-sadness.
> 
> yes/no?



http://youtu.be/9b9m69PPDfI

If this doesn't liven things up, I don't know what will.

I love how in the Power Rangers and Metroid covers videos, she actually dresses like the characters.

I agree about the lack of entertainment.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> *drunk post drunk post drunk post*
> 
> This board has gotten really shitty, lately. No one is entertanining at all, and the posts are just basement-dwelling-sadness.
> 
> yes/no?



Hello? Hello?


----------



## theronin23

Melian said:


> *drunk post drunk post drunk post*
> 
> This board has gotten really shitty, lately. No one is entertanining at all, and the posts are just basement-dwelling-sadness.
> 
> yes/no?



Yes. What can I do?


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> *drunk post drunk post drunk post*
> 
> This board has gotten really shitty, lately. No one is entertanining at all, and the posts are just basement-dwelling-sadness.
> 
> yes/no?



Excuse me, I live in a garage!


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Hello? Hello?



Actually, yeah....yeah, that did it. I feel better now 



theronin23 said:


> Yes. What can I do?



See above


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Actually, yeah....yeah, that did it. I feel better now


 

I am to please, chickie!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

I am so easily confused :huh:


----------



## thebassmancometh

HI Im 25 from Atlanta Ga. Kinda new to the whole BHM/FFA community. Didnt really know it existed. Good to know. lol.


----------



## doshue

Hi Everyone!

I introduced myself over on the general board but wanted to say hi over here. I'm a 25 year old BHM (5'11", 325) living near Boston. I'm new to the BHM/FFA community, but I'm excited to get involved and meet people!

I'm a graduate student for the moment and probably spend too much of my time in the lab, but outside of school I really enjoy taking advantage of the nightlife around here, from the many great craft beer bars to the awesome live music scene. I'm a big music geek in general, and find myself getting into all kinds of new music every day. Recently, I've taken up photography and am having a blast with that! I'm still a bit camera-shy, but hopefully I'll post in some of the photo threads in this forum soon enough.

I look forward to getting to know everyone! This seems like a great community!


----------



## Sasquatch!

doshue said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I introduced myself over on the general board but wanted to say hi over here. I'm a 25 year old BHM (5'11", 325) living near Boston. I'm new to the BHM/FFA community, but I'm excited to get involved and meet people!
> 
> I'm a graduate student for the moment and probably spend too much of my time in the lab, but outside of school I really enjoy taking advantage of the nightlife around here, from the many great craft beer bars to the awesome live music scene. I'm a big music geek in general, and find myself getting into all kinds of new music every day. Recently, I've taken up photography and am having a blast with that! I'm still a bit camera-shy, but hopefully I'll post in some of the photo threads in this forum soon enough.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know everyone! This seems like a great community!



Nice to meet you Doshue, I look forward to getting to know you a little better. Stick around and don't be afraid to pitch in :happy:


----------



## Melian

doshue said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I introduced myself over on the general board but wanted to say hi over here. I'm a 25 year old BHM (5'11", 325) living near Boston. I'm new to the BHM/FFA community, but I'm excited to get involved and meet people!
> 
> I'm a graduate student for the moment and probably spend too much of my time in the lab, but outside of school I really enjoy taking advantage of the nightlife around here, from the many great craft beer bars to the awesome live music scene. I'm a big music geek in general, and find myself getting into all kinds of new music every day. Recently, I've taken up photography and am having a blast with that! I'm still a bit camera-shy, but hopefully I'll post in some of the photo threads in this forum soon enough.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know everyone! This seems like a great community!



What kind of grad work are you doing?


----------



## fatsweethobbit

Hi there people..iam fatsweethobbit..27 years old almost 28.
I live in the Netherlands great country btw and i hope to meet some nice people that enjoy seeing my belly and handles  and of course some fun chat...wana know more? just ask me.

Btw iam 101 KG @ the moment...still gaining more 











Greetings Fat Sweet Hobbit


----------



## doshue

Melian said:


> What kind of grad work are you doing?



I'm a chemist!


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome new people!

Dive in!


----------



## rellis10

Welcome all ye newcomers... settle in, post regularly or simply enjoy yourself in any manner you see fit


----------



## Melian

doshue said:


> I'm a chemist!



That's cool. So you spend most of your time fixing broken, archaic equipment because your PI is too cheap to buy something made after 1985? Heh. Well, unless your grant situation is ok.


----------



## lovelocs

Hey new folks!

Welcome to BHM/FFA ville. BTW, there's a buttload of us on now, about 87...


----------



## pureeros

hi there everyone! ive been lurking for a while now just thought id finally break my silence and say hello! im a ffa from ny thanking everyone out there for their sex appeal because everything GQ makes me sick


----------



## pureeros

Hi there everyone! ive been lurking for a while now just thought id finally break my silence and say hello! im a ffa from ny thanking everyone here for their sex appeal because everything GQ makes me sick :doh:


----------



## roundrevelry

Hi all,

I've done a bit of lurking and posting but thought I'd actually introduce myself. My name is Josh and I am a bhm and a nerd. All you need to know!


----------



## Broadside

Welcome all!


----------



## FishCharming

Welcome! Wart part of New York are you from?


----------



## pureeros

FishCharming said:


> Welcome! Wart part of New York are you from?




im about an hour north of nyc...sorry about the double post everyone...i thought i did something wrong...turns out my computer is just slow?


----------



## BLK360

Hey, just joined, hitting up the intro thread I suppose.

Not sure what to say other than, hello.

I'm 20, and a really big guy from South-East Texas.
(6'0", around 400ish, been a while since i checked.) 
I'm a chef-student and a gamer, it's a hard balance between the two, but school usually wins.

I joined on a recommendation from a friend. Had never heard of nor really thought of this kind of community. Have been rather happy with myself, and keep active, but when I looked on these forums, I felt humbled at how comfortable most are in their own skin. Never thought of myself as uncomfortable, but I could learn some things from people on here. Heh


----------



## Polarbear

Hi all, I am a 30 year old geek/gamer guy. I am 5'8 360 pounds. Currently a student from Georgia working on B.A. in psychology and in anthropology.


----------



## BLK360

Polarbear said:


> Hi all, I am a 30 year old geek/gamer guy. I am 5'8 360 pounds. Currently a student from Georgia working on B.A. in psychology and in anthropology.



Welcome, glad to have another addition to the community.


----------



## seagirl

Can all of you wonderful bhm's pleeease have a profile picture?! i cant message someone unless i have a face to the name... sorry!


----------



## Rathkhan

seagirl said:


> Can all of you wonderful bhm's pleeease have a profile picture?! i cant message someone unless i have a face to the name... sorry!



Of course!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

seagirl said:


> Can all of you wonderful bhm's pleeease have a profile picture?! i cant message someone unless i have a face to the name... sorry!



Yes People, let's got on this, you don't want to message ugly people accidentally!

I'm all for this.

And also people, post pictures regularly so that we know you haven't been in any sort of accident that's left you mangled and you're still beautiful.


----------



## djudex

I was mangled in an accident but it made me look better. Funny thing life.


----------



## Polarbear

seagirl said:


> Can all of you wonderful bhm's pleeease have a profile picture?! i cant message someone unless i have a face to the name... sorry!



Sure thing


----------



## Mordecai

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Yes People, let's got on this, you don't want to message ugly people accidentally!
> 
> I'm all for this.
> 
> And also people, post pictures regularly so that we know you haven't been in any sort of accident that's left you mangled and you're still beautiful.



My feeding tube is sexy, okay?


----------



## Mistress Tracy

Hi everyone,
I just turned 28. I live in South Dakota and I am a BBW. I am totally new to forums. I work with elderly disabled people. (best job I've ever had!) I'm single and live with my two evil cats. I love to read. (mostly paranormal romance and erotica). I love metal and old school punk rock makes me smile.


----------



## Mistress Tracy

oops! I just realized that I'm in the wrong intro section. See totally lost. hahaha I'm sure I'll find my way eventually. Hi anyway!


----------



## BLK360

Mistress Tracy said:


> oops! I just realized that I'm in the wrong intro section. See totally lost. hahaha I'm sure I'll find my way eventually. Hi anyway!



Nice to see you around regardless, and hey, even if it's only in a specific section of the forums, you at least made yourself known.


----------



## Broadside

seagirl said:


> Can all of you wonderful bhm's pleeease have a profile picture?! i cant message someone unless i have a face to the name... sorry!



Profile picture or avatar?

Profile pic was the first thing I did on DIMS.


----------



## Llamarama

Hello people of Dimensions!  My name's Ellie, I'm 18 and a total FFA. 

I discovered I was into bigger guys when I was 15. I've never been attracted to normal weight guys, and have only ever dated those who were larger. It took me about a year to come out to people, and when I did, I found there was no one else who shared my preference for bigger guys. Well not until I found this place, when I was 16.  Since then I've been lurking about, particularly on this forum, reading all the awesome threads. Now I'm 18, and I've finally plucked up the courage to make an account and introduce myself.  I hope to participate in discussions and perhaps create a new thread or two, as I do have something I'd like to ask you all at some point. 

Thanks!


----------



## Melian

Llamarama said:


> Hello people of Dimensions!  My name's Ellie, I'm 18 and a total FFA.
> 
> I discovered I was into bigger guys when I was 15. I've never been attracted to normal weight guys, and have only ever dated those who were larger. It took me about a year to come out to people, and when I did, I found there was no one else who shared my preference for bigger guys. Well not until I found this place, when I was 16.  Since then I've been lurking about, particularly on this forum, reading all the awesome threads. Now I'm 18, and I've finally plucked up the courage to make an account and introduce myself.  I hope to participate in discussions and perhaps create a new thread or two, as I do have something I'd like to ask you all at some point.
> 
> Thanks!



Hey Ellie. You can't just leave us hanging like that, though. You're gonna have to create that thread right now, especially since it's a question two years in the making


----------



## Llamarama

Melian said:


> Hey Ellie. You can't just leave us hanging like that, though. You're gonna have to create that thread right now, especially since it's a question two years in the making



Thanks, I'll make the thread now asking my question!


----------



## MrBob

Welcome, lots of new people on board the last few weeks. I don't feel quite so much the board noob anymore!


----------



## Rathkhan

Llamarama said:


> Hello people of Dimensions!  My name's Ellie, I'm 18 and a total FFA.
> 
> I discovered I was into bigger guys when I was 15. I've never been attracted to normal weight guys, and have only ever dated those who were larger. It took me about a year to come out to people, and when I did, I found there was no one else who shared my preference for bigger guys. Well not until I found this place, when I was 16.  Since then I've been lurking about, particularly on this forum, reading all the awesome threads. Now I'm 18, and I've finally plucked up the courage to make an account and introduce myself.  I hope to participate in discussions and perhaps create a new thread or two, as I do have something I'd like to ask you all at some point.
> 
> Thanks!



Welcome to Dims! Glad you found a place for yourself here!! As for your question... we're all ears!


----------



## Sasquatch!

MrBob said:


> Welcome, lots of new people on board the last few weeks. I don't feel quite so much the board noob anymore!



My love of contractions forced me to read that "I don't feel quite so much the boob anymore" :huh:


----------



## MrBob

Speaking of boobs its #boobiewednesday in the UK and half of the ladies in my timeline on twitter seem to have got their nips out to raise the profile and raise money for breastcancercare.co.uk. Good cause and I've been seeing lots of lovely boobage, which has cheered me up no end today!


----------



## Melian

People are tweeting boob pics?? Talk about a job-killer....why don't they all get neck tattoos while they're at it? Haha.

Not that I wouldn't LOOK at the boob pics....but I'll think that they're retarded while I oogle them


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> People are tweeting boob pics?? Talk about a job-killer....why don't they all get neck tattoos while they're at it? Haha.
> 
> Not that I wouldn't LOOK at the boob pics....but I'll think that they're retarded while I oogle them



It satisfies two categories: perversion and derision.


----------



## MrBob

Mordecai said:


> It satisfies two categories: perversion and derision.



I'm in one of those categories.


----------



## MasterShake

Mordecai said:


> It satisfies two categories: perversion and derision.


Or a single category: perision.


----------



## Treach

Howdy everyone, I'm Leo from Massachusetts, and I'm not sure what I was more flabbergasted by - the fact that a place such as this exists, or that it took me so long to find it.

I'm 6'2 and around 400lbs. so I guess I could be considered a BHM, although I've been conditioned to leave the "H" out. Sadly BM stands for something already, and that something isn't exactly the sort of thing I'd like to be labeled as.

Anyway it's awesome there's a community for people like myself, and people who dig on people like myself! I've attached a dreadful picture so people can put a face to the name. 

View attachment grassskirt.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Treach said:


> Howdy everyone, I'm Leo from Massachusetts, and I'm not sure what I was more flabbergasted by - the fact that a place such as this exists, or that it took me so long to find it.
> 
> I'm 6'2 and around 400lbs. so I guess I could be considered a BHM, although I've been conditioned to leave the "H" out. Sadly BM stands for something already, and that something isn't exactly the sort of thing I'd like to be labeled as.
> 
> Anyway it's awesome there's a community for people like myself, and people who dig on people like myself! I've attached a dreadful picture so people can put a face to the name.


That is an AWESOME pic!! Welcome.


----------



## Treach

CastingPearls said:


> That is an AWESOME pic!! Welcome.



Haha, thank you. Both for the welcome and the compliment. I hate that picture A.) because it's so lo-rez and B.) because I think it makes me look like someone's lame dad. Thankfully I got too drunk to maintain that grass-skirt-look shortly after this picture was taken. Oh tequila...


----------



## MrBob

Tequila'll do that!

Welcome!


----------



## Treach

MrBob said:


> Tequila'll do that!
> 
> Welcome!



Yes, tequila is a harsh mistress. Patron especially so, as my relationship to Patron is like Thunderdome: the two of us enter, one of us leaves (thankfully so far it's always been me)


----------



## Melian

Treach said:


> Yes, tequila is a harsh mistress. Patron especially so, as my relationship to Patron is like Thunderdome: the two of us enter, one of us leaves (thankfully so far it's always been me)



Imagine if the tequila was the one to leave.... :huh:


----------



## danielson123

Hey everyone! I'm Dan. I've been a part of Dims for a few months now, but never really strayed into posting outside of The Lounge. I guess this is my first step into this board, and I'm sure it'll be great.

I'm from Pittsburgh, about to turn 20, and am taking a break from school to help take care of my Gram. I spend most of my time reading, watching all kinds of movies, playing video games - today I'm quenching a vigorous Super Mario 64 thirst - and following pro-wrestling. I'm really rather shy, but I quite like getting to meet new people, so never be afraid to talk to me as I'm working really hard on the shyness thing.

So I guess this is me sending my greetings to everybody on the board. Hello all! 

View attachment Snapshot_20110826_4.JPG


----------



## rellis10

danielson123 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm Dan. I've been a part of Dims for a few months now, but never really strayed into posting outside of The Lounge. I guess this is my first step into this board, and I'm sure it'll be great.
> 
> I'm from Pittsburgh, about to turn 20, and am taking a break from school to help take care of my Gram. I spend most of my time reading, watching all kinds of movies, playing video games - today I'm quenching a vigorous Super Mario 64 thirst - and following pro-wrestling. I'm really rather shy, but I quite like getting to meet new people, so never be afraid to talk to me as I'm working really hard on the shyness thing.
> 
> So I guess this is me sending my greetings to everybody on the board. Hello all!



Welcome to the BHM/FFA board man, nice to see you here after your roaming around the lounge. Hope you like it here and much as you do elsewhere :happy:


----------



## Treach

Melian said:


> Imagine if the tequila was the one to leave.... :huh:



One of these days, perhaps, it shall be the tequila to leave. At the moment though my record is flawless. 

You know, in the hypothetical gladiatorial contests betwixt myself and delicious Patron.


----------



## lovelocs

Treach said:


> One of these days, perhaps, it shall be the tequila to leave. At the moment though my record is flawless.
> 
> You know, in the hypothetical gladiatorial contests betwixt myself and delicious Patron.



Submit to tequila.

And welcome, all newbies. 

View attachment tila.jpg


----------



## Melian

^^^I would throw poo and rocks at that kind of Tequila.


----------



## Treach

Melian said:


> ^^^I would throw poo and rocks at that kind of Tequila.



...like so much Juggalo.


----------



## Melian

Treach said:


> ...like so much Juggalo.



I laughed so hard after reading that she was pwned at GOTJ.


----------



## KingBoo

I introduce myself already


----------



## fritzi

KingBoo said:


> I introduce myself already



Why are you posting on so many threads right now? Without really contributing?


----------



## Melian

Because he's either a retard, a troll, or a retarded troll.


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> Because he's either a retard, a troll, or a retarded troll.



Could be a temporary condition? (still drunk from last night, stoned, ....)


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> Could be a temporary condition? (still drunk from last night, stoned, ....)



Hm...nah. I'm pretty sure this is his first day back after a ban, also for being retarded.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Yeah, I was kinda staring at the responses on the threads by him and just stared at it, blinking with a, "how does this contribute anything?" look.


----------



## Sasquatch!

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Yeah, I was kinda staring at the responses on the threads by him and just stared at it, blinking with a, "how does this contribute anything?" look.



Yeah, after all that's YOUR job, right?


----------



## FishCharming

Sasquatch! said:


> Yeah, after all that's YOUR job, right?



oh snap! hahahaha! well played, sir! :bow:


----------



## James10

Hi haven't been on in a while. I have some new vids on YouTube

http://m.youtube.com/#/profile?desk...art=0&user=makemeintoapig&autoplay=True&gl=CA


----------



## BigRich

Hey everyone!

My name is Rich and this is my first post on the Dims boards after lurking around forever. I just finished college and I moved into a new area, so it feels like a good time for me to sack up and start contributing!

I'm 6'3 and around 300 lbs, so I think that makes me a BHM on the smaller side. I've been a big dude for as long as I can remember, and I've wasted years of my life trying literally EVERYTHING to lose the weight. Since I found Dims, I've gotten a hell of a lot more confidence in myself and I no longer kick my ass in the gym everyday. 

So now that I'm comfortable at my current size, all I need now is to locate the elusive FFA. I've yet to meet one that wasn't on the internet, but I think that has a lot to do with the area I'm from. It just seems like everyone is either from the Midwest or up in New York. If there are any people on this board from Maryland or the DC area, let me know! 

So anyways, I figured I would include a picture in my first post to make it even more special. But just a warning, I still don't have the balls to show my face, so prepare for a headless pic with a whole lot of belly.  

So that's pretty much it. If anyone out there wants to chat, feel free to message me.


----------



## Librarygirl

Hi
I'm Maddie and after some months of looking at this site, I finally thought I'd sign up and 'come out of the closet'. I'm pretty new to all this and have realised / admitted my love of fat men and feeding them as a result of someone special I met a little over a year ago. I love the idea of being a slim woman, with a fat man who I feed and tease. I suspect these preferences have always been there, now I look back, but somehow I'd never put two and two together before!  

I'm English, I'm 33 and I work in a library. I belong to a theatre school and love acting and singing. I'm also a big fan of coffee and cake! I may be slim, but I have a very sweet tooth!

I'm glad I found this site and so many like-minded people. Just looking to browse, make friends and maybe post some stories!

Maddie


----------



## theronin23

Welcome librarygirl!


----------



## dsenart

Anjula said:


> Nice ass... ( actually bit too small for me but still...)anyway, welcome all new people!! Lalalalalal



Anjula won't you feed me then and help me make it larger for you  ha ah ha :eat2:


----------



## hopeforhopenick

I guess I will re-introduce myself since I have not been on in over 5 months,
26 years old, 700 lbs, lives in Portland, Maine, name is Nick...

hehe...simple intro, oh yeah single, and looking......:wubu:


----------



## chicken legs

hopeforhopenick said:


> I guess I will re-introduce myself since I have not been on in over 5 months,
> 26 years old, 700 lbs, lives in Portland, Maine, name is Nick...
> 
> hehe...simple intro, oh yeah single, and looking......:wubu:



Yaaay...are you back on Youtube as well or did all the Fa/ffa's kind of freak you out?


----------



## Magusz

Hello, Maddie!
Welcome!


----------



## AfricanBHM

Hi there my name is Johnson and i love this site hope to make friends here


----------



## Librarygirl

Thanks for the welcome messages! Just what I needed as I was going through that whole: "Have I done the right thing signing up for this" angst!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Librarygirl said:


> Hi
> I'm Maddie and after some months of looking at this site, I finally thought I'd sign up and 'come out of the closet'. I'm pretty new to all this and have realised / admitted my love of fat men and feeding them as a result of someone special I met a little over a year ago. I love the idea of being a slim woman, with a fat man who I feed and tease. I suspect these preferences have always been there, now I look back, but somehow I'd never put two and two together before!
> 
> I'm English, I'm 33 and I work in a library. I belong to a theatre school and love acting and singing. I'm also a big fan of coffee and cake! I may be slim, but I have a very sweet tooth!
> 
> I'm glad I found this site and so many like-minded people. Just looking to browse, make friends and maybe post some stories!
> 
> Maddie



Welcome to Dims, Maggie. I hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Tad

Welcome to all the new people! 

And anyone automatically tend to like people who have 'library' in their name, even before you know anything about them? Talk about a strong halo effect!


----------



## Librarygirl

Thanks! That's an intriguing thought. I really do work in a library though! LOL!


----------



## FishCharming

Tad said:


> Welcome to all the new people!
> 
> And anyone automatically tend to like people who have 'library' in their name, even before you know anything about them? Talk about a strong halo effect!



i did briefly consider proposing but thought it might be a good idea to say hi first. 

soooo.... Hi


----------



## Librarygirl

Wow, the power of libraries!!!! 
"Hi" to you too!
p.s. am intrigued by your name!


----------



## escapist

Librarygirl - Grats on coming out of the closet


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Hello to all the new people. I already hate every single one of you. Your job is now to show me, through your posts, that you're not the asshole/douchebag/wench/ugly person I've already labeled you as. 

These labels were completely random and have no direct correlation with anything you've done. 

Again, welcome and hope to see you all post a lot . . . But not too much.


----------



## lovelocs

Hey new folks!

Post like rabid chickens!


----------



## Thelonious

Already introduced myself on the main board guess i'll do it here now.

Just joined, only stumbled onto this place a few days ago. I really like it.

I'm Drew btw, I am 6' 3" around 350-400lbs, Dark hair, dark eyes. Consider myself well educated, got a degree in math minor in Russian. Not utilizing my degree to its full potential as a souvenir shop clerk, but working on getting that worked out.


----------



## imfree

Thelonious said:


> Already introduced myself on the main board guess i'll do it here now.
> 
> Just joined, only stumbled onto this place a few days ago. I really like it.
> 
> I'm Drew btw, I am 6' 3" around 350-400lbs, Dark hair, dark eyes. Consider myself well educated, got a degree in math minor in Russian. Not utilizing my degree to its full potential as a souvenir shop clerk, but working on getting that worked out.



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Drew. Love your quote. I love pumpkin pie, but never considered the possibility of pumpkin pi!

* When I'm brave enough to try it, though, I'll simply divide that punkin's circumference by its diameter and have summa' that punkin pi!:eat2:


----------



## Suireban

Hey all,

My name is Victor and I'm 5'9'', 300 lbs. 
I didn't know FFAs existed let alone a whole community until a few days ago. 
I'm 19 and from California. 

My biggest hobby is music having played in several bands and I hope to pursue recording/audio engineering.


----------



## biglynch

hey hey newbies!


----------



## bigsexymike

Where do I even begin?

First off I should say that I'm a great, big fat guy. That said, I was hoping there was a niche/fetish for women that had a thing for guys like me. Lookie what I found....

I'm 33, weigh close to 480lbs.

I think I'm pretty good looking, but I'll let the pictures be the judge of that.



Any questions, comments, snide remarks....you know where to find me. 

View attachment me1.jpg


View attachment me2.jpg


----------



## roundrevelry

I don't think I've ever posted a proper intro so here goes...

My name is Josh. I'm 26 years old and I am an absolute nerd. I eat, breathe, sleep all things fantasy. My main area of interest being gaming followed by reading, movies and music. I also specialize in useless information and obscure movie quotes.

I work in retail and DESPISE it. I plan on returning to college some day. That's my other specialty, procrastination. 

Physically I resemble the Greek god Adonis, A.K.A. Phoenician lord. I do not specialize in lying.  I'm 6'1", 265 pounds. I've fluctuated weight my entire life. My heaviest being 315, lightest being 215. I'm moderately happy where I am right now. Especially knowing there are women out there for whom I am ideal. I'll just sit back now and wait for you to come knocking on my inbox. 

Joking aside, it is nice to know a community like this exists for us large folk and admirers. I look forward to getting to know some of you!  

View attachment SANY0007.JPG


----------



## Anjula

roundrevelry said:


> I don't think I've ever posted a proper intro so here goes...
> 
> My name is Josh. I'm 26 years old and I am an absolute nerd. I eat, breathe, sleep all things fantasy. My main area of interest being gaming followed by reading, movies and music. I also specialize in useless information and obscure movie quotes.
> 
> I work in retail and DESPISE it. I plan on returning to college some day. That's my other specialty, procrastination.
> 
> Physically I resemble the Greek god Adonis, A.K.A. Phoenician lord. I do not specialize in lying.  I'm 6'1", 265 pounds. I've fluctuated weight my entire life. My heaviest being 315, lightest being 215. I'm moderately happy where I am right now. Especially knowing there are women out there for whom I am ideal. I'll just sit back now and wait for you to come knocking on my inbox.
> 
> Joking aside, it is nice to know a community like this exists for us large folk and admirers. I look forward to getting to know some of you!



nerds are awesome!


----------



## BriannaBombshell

roundrevelry said:


> I don't think I've ever posted a proper intro so here goes...
> 
> My name is Josh. I'm 26 years old and I am an absolute nerd. I eat, breathe, sleep all things fantasy. My main area of interest being gaming followed by reading, movies and music. I also specialize in useless information and obscure movie quotes.
> 
> I work in retail and DESPISE it. I plan on returning to college some day. That's my other specialty, procrastination.
> 
> Physically I resemble the Greek god Adonis, A.K.A. Phoenician lord. I do not specialize in lying.  I'm 6'1", 265 pounds. I've fluctuated weight my entire life. My heaviest being 315, lightest being 215. I'm moderately happy where I am right now. Especially knowing there are women out there for whom I am ideal. I'll just sit back now and wait for you to come knocking on my inbox.
> 
> Joking aside, it is nice to know a community like this exists for us large folk and admirers. I look forward to getting to know some of you!




Hey I know Adonis, but I don't know you  btw... Hi!


----------



## bigsexymike

bigsexymike said:


> Where do I even begin?
> 
> First off I should say that I'm a great, big fat guy. That said, I was hoping there was a niche/fetish for women that had a thing for guys like me. Lookie what I found....
> 
> I'm 33, weigh close to 480lbs.
> 
> I think I'm pretty good looking, but I'll let the pictures be the judge of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions, comments, snide remarks....you know where to find me.





Let me just say I did a piss poor job of introducing myself. I haven't done it in a long time, so I wasn't sure what to add.

I'm 33, from Paulding Ohio, I enjoy NASCAR, cooking, catering, I'm a tech junkie with all things electronic. I work from home as a freelance graphic designer. I like to fish, I have a big pond on my property that filled with everything that will bite. I play the ukulele and SOME guitar, but am still learning.

I race R/C short course trucks at a few local tracks, I run a Traxxas Slash in a spec class and those are my hobbies.


----------



## meowimacat344

Hey guys! Sooo I've actually never participated in any sort of message boards or forums...I think it's because I've never been super passionate about anything until I discovered my desire for bhm . After lurking for a few months, I decided "why the hell not" so here I am. I'm a 22 year old library science student from texas and I love movies, tv, food, music, etc. etc..


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

meowimacat344 said:


> Hey guys! Sooo I've actually never participated in any sort of message boards or forums...I think it's because I've never been super passionate about anything until I discovered my desire for bhm . After lurking for a few months, I decided "why the hell not" so here I am. I'm a 22 year old library science student from texas and I love movies, tv, food, music, etc. etc..



Welcome and shit. 

I was once in love with a woman from Texas. She broke my heart and ruined my life. I now hold you to the same standard.


----------



## Anjula

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Welcome and shit.
> 
> I was once in love with a woman from Texas. She broke my heart and ruined my life. I now hold you to the same standard.



three times at ONE day. I'm proud! hahahahahah


----------



## Thelonious

meowimacat344 said:


> Hey guys! Sooo I've actually never participated in any sort of message boards or forums...I think it's because I've never been super passionate about anything until I discovered my desire for bhm . After lurking for a few months, I decided "why the hell not" so here I am. I'm a 22 year old library science student from texas and I love movies, tv, food, music, etc. etc..



Welcome. going to take a stab and say you attend North Texas, only going on the evidence that I went there and have a friend also attended and is a librarian here in SA. Who knows, i could be wrong 

however welcome to the boards!


----------



## meowimacat344

Thelonious said:


> Welcome. going to take a stab and say you attend North Texas, only going on the evidence that I went there and have a friend also attended and is a librarian here in SA. Who knows, i could be wrong
> 
> however welcome to the boards!


maybe, maybe not


----------



## Lil BigginZ

meowimacat344 said:


> Hey guys! Sooo I've actually never participated in any sort of message boards or forums...I think it's because I've never been super passionate about anything until I discovered my desire for bhm . After lurking for a few months, I decided "why the hell not" so here I am. I'm a 22 year old library science student from texas and I love movies, tv, food, music, etc. etc..



welcome to the forums:bow:

-woofimadog


----------



## Raleigh N.C. Gentleman

..........


----------



## Melian

Raleigh N.C. Gentleman said:


> ..........



Uh....what's your deal?


----------



## CastingPearls

Melian said:


> Uh....what's your deal?


He removed his introductory post and made his own thread.


----------



## dbrians

Hello everyone!

My names Daren and I just joined the forum a couple days ago and been lurking. Decided its time for a introduction.

Anyways, I'm 25 about to be 26 in October. I live in Central California and work as a driver. I'm going to school to be a Medical Assistant but have a long ways to go. 

I'm an amateur photographer and really love taking pictures of anything! I'm kinda techie, and love messing with computers or anything electronic! Also, I regularly enjoy playing video games on my ps3. 

Anyways, if you wanna know more just ask. I'm adding a few pictures to put a face to the name!  

View attachment daren.jpg


View attachment vegasbaby.jpg


----------



## imfree

dbrians said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My names Daren and I just joined the forum a couple days ago and been lurking. Decided its time for a introduction.
> 
> ...snipped...



Welcome to Dimm's, Abrians. I'm into old school electronics, myself.


----------



## HDANGEL15

dbrians said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My names Daren and I just joined the forum a couple days ago and been lurking. Decided its time for a introduction.
> 
> Anyways, I'm 25 about to be 26 in October. I live in Central California and work as a driver. I'm going to school to be a Medical Assistant but have a long ways to go.
> 
> I'm an amateur photographer and really love taking pictures of anything! I'm kinda techie, and love messing with computers or anything electronic! Also, I regularly enjoy playing video games on my ps3.
> 
> Anyways, if you wanna know more just ask. I'm adding a few pictures to put a face to the name!



*hello handsome Daren......such a pretty face and great hobbies and SOOOOOO young and far away...its alllll gooood, welcome to DIMS *


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome all new people.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *hello handsome Daren......such a pretty face and great hobbies and SOOOOOO young and far away...its alllll gooood, welcome to DIMS *



You know, of all the women on Dims, I get the most jealous when you call other men handsome. I mean, WTF should I care? I think it's just because you know you're badass and I want your attention. Carry on people. 

And welcome.


----------



## Melian

CastingPearls said:


> He removed his introductory post and made his own thread.



Yeah, I saw that one first, then saw this. Commented accordingly


----------



## theronin23

CastingPearls said:


> He removed his introductory post and made his own thread.



Right, because that's definitely going to make the best impression.


Ooo, I'm gonna have fun with this one.


----------



## BLK360

dbrians said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My names Daren and I just joined the forum a couple days ago and been lurking. Decided its time for a introduction.
> 
> Anyways, I'm 25 about to be 26 in October. I live in Central California and work as a driver. I'm going to school to be a Medical Assistant but have a long ways to go.
> 
> I'm an amateur photographer and really love taking pictures of anything! I'm kinda techie, and love messing with computers or anything electronic! Also, I regularly enjoy playing video games on my ps3.
> 
> Anyways, if you wanna know more just ask. I'm adding a few pictures to put a face to the name!



Welcome! interesting to see more new faces like myself coming around, and then seeing threads from returning old members, good omens and all that.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You know, of all the women on Dims, I get the most jealous when you call other men handsome. I mean, WTF should I care? I think it's just because you know you're badass and I want your attention. Carry on people.
> 
> And welcome.


*
awwww ((((HOZAY)))) i loves you the mostest......sssssssh don't tell Zoe; this is for YOUR EYES ONLY....we cool?*


----------



## lovelocs

Hey New Folks!

Take your shoes off, sit a spell...


----------



## gaetano2733

My wife has actively gained for me over the years. From 130-280. Recentlty shes gone back to school and decided that we should switch places. So far shes down fom 280 to 252 and Im up from 217-239. Ive tried to post pics but my phone is weird. If any of yoy have advice or encouragement, please let mme know. I think I can realistically hit 360. That would put me at her max bmi of 43%.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Numbers give me boners. Do go on.


----------



## FishCharming

Sasquatch! said:


> Numbers give me boners. Do go on.



oooh, let's have a Pi eating contest then!


----------



## analikesyourface

dbrians said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My names Daren and I just joined the forum a couple days ago and been lurking. Decided its time for a introduction.
> 
> Anyways, I'm 25 about to be 26 in October. I live in Central California and work as a driver. I'm going to school to be a Medical Assistant but have a long ways to go.
> 
> I'm an amateur photographer and really love taking pictures of anything! I'm kinda techie, and love messing with computers or anything electronic! Also, I regularly enjoy playing video games on my ps3.
> 
> Anyways, if you wanna know more just ask. I'm adding a few pictures to put a face to the name!




Why hello there


----------



## girlwithcurves

Hello internets,
So I've been lurking and was always afraid to post, I decided it was about time to get over that. I'm a FFA from Western Mass. It's only been within the past year that I've been able to say I'm an FFA and I'm okay with that, right now I'm just exploring and looking to meet new people who share my interests.


----------



## Bighairyman

Greetings. Hope you enjoy your time here. Awesome people and even more awesome people await for you to meet and get to know. Don't be shy, this place is where I come to feel at home. Many people here can help you through anything you need to know having to do with all things fat. Just post a question and await the rushes of amazing responses that you will receive. 
Josh


girlwithcurves said:


> Hello internets,
> So I've been lurking and was always afraid to post, I decided it was about time to get over that. I'm a FFA from Western Mass. It's only been within the past year that I've been able to say I'm an FFA and I'm okay with that, right now I'm just exploring and looking to meet new people who share my interests.


----------



## girlwithcurves

Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## imfree

Sasquatch! said:


> Numbers give me boners. Do go on.



One is the bonerest number that you'll ever do, two can be as bad as one...


----------



## Bigrcasey

Hey y'all, thought I would re-introduce myself. I'm Casey from Nashville and want to say HI. Growing BHM also!


----------



## Bigrcasey

Here I am BTW! 

View attachment Casey.jpg


----------



## otherwhere

Hey everybody! I'm a BHM from shorline Connecticut who is brand-spanking new to the site. Saw this thread and figured I would say "hey" (as per above). Looking forward to getting to know y'all


----------



## Shosho

Hey, I am a FFA, and I just found this site and thought id give it a try,haha.
I would love to talk to someone, since I haven't really talked to other FFA's.
<3


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome. new peeps!

:happy:


----------



## otherwhere

thanks for the welcome surly. welcome to the site shosho


----------



## Shosho

thank you, and welcome to you to ,otherwhere


----------



## appleleafer

Well hello there everyone, I'm new in these here parts so please be gentle with me :happy:

I'm a thirtysomething Brit BHM who enjoys life, long conversations and pretty much every shiny gadget ever created. A definite interwebs addict and general low level geek 

I'm really into creativity and so when my hands aren't on a keyboard (or a gadget) they're likely on a musical instrument, a camera or a pen. All other comments regarding where hands are will be left to the imagination.

Hey, I heard that thought, nice imagination you've got there! 

Anyway, glad to be here, feel free to message me any time!


----------



## Shosho

appleleafer said:


> Well hello there everyone, I'm new in these here parts so please be gentle with me :happy:
> 
> I'm a thirtysomething Brit BHM who enjoys life, long conversations and pretty much every shiny gadget ever created. A definite interwebs addict and general low level geek
> 
> I'm really into creativity and so when my hands aren't on a keyboard (or a gadget) they're likely on a musical instrument, a camera or a pen. All other comments regarding where hands are will be left to the imagination.
> 
> Hey, I heard that thought, nice imagination you've got there!
> 
> Anyway, glad to be here, feel free to message me any time!



Welcome! You seem like a really nice guy


----------



## OneWickedAngel

_"Please be gentle with me."_ 




Gentle? Sure we'll be reaaal gentle!



_"All other comments regarding where hands are will be left to the imagination."_



Wait until you find out just how devious some of our imaginations can get.



_Hey, I heard that thought, nice imagination you've got there!_



Hey!! Get out of there!! My thought's a dangerous place to be uninvited!!

*Welcome Appleleafer!!*


----------



## appleleafer

Thanks for the warm and friendly welcome Shoso!

And thanks for the unique, fun and slightly scary welcome, OneWickedAngel!


----------



## halcyon

Hey everyone,

Im new to this board and figured i'd post an intro! My name is Amelie, im 25 and im in Sydney, Australia. I've had a profile for a few years on another site that im sure you all know of but decided that there seems to be a much smaller ratio of absolute weirdos here. So yeah! Hopefully you'll see me around here a bit being generally annoying and taking in the BHM eye candy ;-)


----------



## appleleafer

halcyon said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Im new to this board and figured i'd post an intro! My name is Amelie, im 25 and im in Sydney, Australia. I've had a profile for a few years on another site that im sure you all know of but decided that there seems to be a much smaller ratio of absolute weirdos here. So yeah! Hopefully you'll see me around here a bit being generally annoying and taking in the BHM eye candy ;-)



That'd be the same reason I'm here too. Well, that and their absolutely terrible user security that they weren't bothered about when I pointed it out. 

Anyway, nice to meet you here!


----------



## Shosho

halcyon said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Im new to this board and figured i'd post an intro! My name is Amelie, im 25 and im in Sydney, Australia. I've had a profile for a few years on another site that im sure you all know of but decided that there seems to be a much smaller ratio of absolute weirdos here. So yeah! Hopefully you'll see me around here a bit being generally annoying and taking in the BHM eye candy ;-)



Welcome! Im pretty new to this site myself, haha


----------



## rellis10

Welcome Appleleafer and Halcyon and everyone else I've missed!

I hope you all have a fun time here


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Welcome new people


----------



## su3liminal

Hey there Everyone!!! I am brand new and want everyone to know that I have developed a weight problem. I cant wait to eat  I hope to meet some great people and make some amazing friends!!!


----------



## Rathkhan

Welcome to the forums everyone!


----------



## lynnrockabilly

Hi everyone. I am 26 FFA out of NYC metro and have always been attracted to large-and-in-charge men. Something about the hanging belly gets me going. I've tried to fight it, but now that I'm out of a longtime relationship with a fit man and have my "dating glasses" on again, it's like, "wow, where have I been?" 

Also, I think it has taken me this time to just admit to myself that I love super obese men. So, I'm a long time reader of Dimensions, but now I'm finally getting out of my shell and into reality.

I'm looking forward to discussing with you all!


----------



## su3liminal

lynnrockabilly said:


> Hi everyone. I am 26 FFA out of NYC metro and have always been attracted to large-and-in-charge men. Something about the hanging belly gets me going. I've tried to fight it, but now that I'm out of a longtime relationship with a fit man and have my "dating glasses" on again, it's like, "wow, where have I been?"
> 
> Also, I think it has taken me this time to just admit to myself that I love super obese men. So, I'm a long time reader of Dimensions, but now I'm finally getting out of my shell and into reality.
> 
> I'm looking forward to discussing with you all!



Welcome, Im new as well... Have fun


----------



## lynnrockabilly

Thanks, you too!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

YAY another female to the group. Now it's only 5,000 guys to 20 females. We're getting there fellas.


----------



## appleleafer

lynnrockabilly said:


> Hi everyone. I am 26 FFA out of NYC metro and have always been attracted to large-and-in-charge men. Something about the hanging belly gets me going. I've tried to fight it, but now that I'm out of a longtime relationship with a fit man and have my "dating glasses" on again, it's like, "wow, where have I been?"
> 
> Also, I think it has taken me this time to just admit to myself that I love super obese men. So, I'm a long time reader of Dimensions, but now I'm finally getting out of my shell and into reality.
> 
> I'm looking forward to discussing with you all!



I'm only here a few days ahead of you but welcome, glad you're here!

You get extra cool points for putting juggling on your list of interests btw


----------



## Tad

Welcome Lynn--isn't it awesome when you accept what it is you really want?


----------



## lynnrockabilly

@Lil BigginZ, lol. Glad to know I'm making a dent!

@appleleafer, thanks! Yeah, I embrace my dorkiness, because I'm not super dorky (or maybe I'm the least dorky of my work bunch, idk...).

@Tad, yes, but scary too.


----------



## Arkangel

I already posted in the main section intro thread, so I guess I'll just quote that one!



Arkangel said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> This probably sounds like a personals ad, but how else can one introduce themselves?
> 
> I'm Michael, I'm 23 living in Florida. I am a used car dealer and repo man, not the kind who swindles innocent customers though. I am also a full time college student almost done with my AA degree. I listen to music of all types almost constantly. I am a single guy who likes to work on my car, build and tune car audio systems, and play with my dog. His name is Zorz, he's a 3y/o pitbull/lab, people who don't love dogs would probably tell me I treat him too much like a human.


----------



## NjBigBoi

Well hello there everyone! I've been sorta quietly creeping around here for about the last 2 months and figured it was finally time to take the plunge and properly introduce myself. My name is Mark and I am from the great state of NJ, Im 22, 6' tall and weigh in at about 310 pounds. I must say that I am looking forward to getting to know alot of you guys here, and if you ever wanna talk, shoot me a pm and i'll gladly answer!

I thought I'd throw in a few pics to show you guys what I look like.
Here ya go... And I know, I know, I really need to clean my mirror!!! Lol 

View attachment 2011-11-03_13-05-59_241-1.jpg


View attachment 2011-11-03_13-05-39_256.jpg


View attachment 2011-11-03_13-06-35_23.jpg


----------



## Shosho

NjBigBoi said:


> Well hello there everyone! I've been sorta quietly creeping around here for about the last 2 months and figured it was finally time to take the plunge and properly introduce myself. My name is Mark and I am from the great state of NJ, Im 6' tall and weigh in at about 310 pounds. I must say that I am looking forward to getting to know alot of you guys here, and if you ever wanna talk, shoot me a pm and i'll gladly answer!
> 
> I thought I'd throw in a few pics to show you guys what I look like.
> Here ya go... And I know, I know, I really need to clean my mirror!!! Lol



Welcome! 
Oh, and cute dog<3


----------



## NjBigBoi

Shosho said:


> Welcome!
> Oh, and cute dog<3



Thanks! and yea he is pretty cute, he takes after his owner xD Lol


----------



## HDANGEL15

NjBigBoi said:


> , Im 22, 6' tall and weigh in at about 310 pounds. I must say that I am looking forward to getting to know alot of you guys here,



*damn you really carry that well....I woulda guessed 100# less....

did you mean that litterally...you are here to meet guys I *ASSume* by
the BOI

yes sweet POOCHIE*


----------



## HDANGEL15

Arkangel said:


> I already posted in the main section intro thread, so I guess I'll just quote that one!



*welcome arkANGEL.....we must be distant cousins

rockin the NECK BEARD i see *


----------



## NjBigBoi

HDANGEL15 said:


> *damn you really carry that well....I woulda guessed 100# less....
> 
> did you mean that litterally...you are here to meet guys I *ASSume* by
> the BOI
> 
> yes sweet POOCHIE*



yea most people dont think im as heavy as I am, I guess the weight is in the right places Lol and uh, no i am NOT here to meet guys lmao although I have nothing against those who are and damn my dog is getting more compliments than I am xD


----------



## Arkangel

HDANGEL15 said:


> *welcome arkANGEL.....we must be distant cousins
> 
> rockin the NECK BEARD i see *



I was pretty scruffy wasn't I? I usually have facial hair but normally it is better kept. I looked happy in that pic, and though I am generally a happy guy I usually look serious or angry. I didn't want to introduce myself that way, so I went scruffy instead


----------



## chicken legs

NjBigBoi said:


> Well hello there everyone! I've been sorta quietly creeping around here for about the last 2 months and figured it was finally time to take the plunge and properly introduce myself. My name is Mark and I am from the great state of NJ, Im 22, 6' tall and weigh in at about 310 pounds. I must say that I am looking forward to getting to know alot of you guys here, and if you ever wanna talk, shoot me a pm and i'll gladly answer!
> 
> I thought I'd throw in a few pics to show you guys what I look like.
> Here ya go... And I know, I know, I really need to clean my mirror!!! Lol



Holy cow that is a big dog..


----------



## NjBigBoi

chicken legs said:


> Holy cow that is a big dog..



Haha yes he is quite uh, large. He's 120# and is almost my height when he stands up on his hind legs, i guess hes a BHD (big handsome dog) lol


----------



## Melian

NjBigBoi said:


> Haha yes he is quite uh, large. He's 120# and is almost my height when he stands up on his hind legs, i guess hes a BHD (big handsome dog) lol



Let's see some more pics of the dog!

Oh, and hi. Haha.


----------



## Anjula

NjBigBoi said:


> Well hello there everyone! I've been sorta quietly creeping around here for about the last 2 months and figured it was finally time to take the plunge and properly introduce myself. My name is Mark and I am from the great state of NJ, Im 22, 6' tall and weigh in at about 310 pounds. I must say that I am looking forward to getting to know alot of you guys here, and if you ever wanna talk, shoot me a pm and i'll gladly answer!
> 
> I thought I'd throw in a few pics to show you guys what I look like.
> Here ya go... And I know, I know, I really need to clean my mirror!!! Lol



this doggie is freakin adorable!


----------



## NjBigBoi

Melian said:


> Let's see some more pics of the dog!
> 
> Oh, and hi. Haha.





Anjula said:


> this doggie is freakin adorable!




That damn dog is stealing my spotlight! :really sad: He's supposed to be bringing the ladies to me, not taking them away! :doh:

I'll upload a pic or two tomorrow, Im sure he wouldnt mind it, he's kind of a cam whore lmao


----------



## appleleafer

Anjula said:


> this doggie is freakin adorable!



The FFA board, where they even like the dogs to be big.....


----------



## NjBigBoi

Melian said:


> Let's see some more pics of the dog!
> 
> Oh, and hi. Haha.





Anjula said:


> this doggie is freakin adorable!





Shosho said:


> Welcome!
> Oh, and cute dog<3



Seeing as how he's gettin so much luv, I'll give yo a few more pics haha 

And dont worry, I have sine changed the yucky brown sheets lmao  

View attachment 2011-03-01_08-42-47_107.jpg


View attachment 2011-02-28_10-17-13_81.jpg


View attachment 2011-11-05_04-17-48_933.jpg


----------



## Melian

NjBigBoi said:


> Seeing as how he's gettin so much luv, I'll give yo a few more pics haha
> 
> And dont worry, I have sine changed the yucky brown sheets lmao



The second picture. <3 <3 <3

He's sleeping like a cat. That is a very high quality dog.


----------



## Shosho

Oh god, I want to hug that dog <3


----------



## KevinW91

Hi, I'm kinda new here. I posted once or twice a couple of years ago and now I've decided to come back. My name is Kevin, I'm 22 years old and I'm a senior in college. It's nice to meet everyone.  I'm a diehard sports fan and I wish I could watch slapstick comedies for the rest of my life. 

View attachment n8227659_37536116_4734-1.jpg


----------



## NjBigBoi

Shosho said:


> Oh god, I want to hug that dog <3



I can have that arranged, just take the next flight out to New Jersey Lol


----------



## Melian

Imagine going through US border security and, when they ask you the purpose of your trip, saying, "I came from Norway to hug a dog."

Instant cavity search.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> Imagine going through US border security and, when they ask you the purpose of your trip, saying, "I came from Norway to hug a dog."
> 
> Instant cavity search.


*for realz.......................*


----------



## NjBigBoi

Melian said:


> Imagine going through US border security and, when they ask you the purpose of your trip, saying, "I came from Norway to hug a dog."
> 
> Instant cavity search.



Haha well that does pose a potential problem, but luckily I know a guy at Newark Airport so we should be good Lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Imagine going through US border security and, when they ask you the purpose of your trip, saying, "I came from Norway to hug a dog."
> 
> Instant cavity search.



I want YOU to give me a cavity search . . . In my ass.


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I want YOU to give me a cavity search . . . In my ass.



You and your ass, geez....


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I want YOU to give me a cavity search . . . In my ass.



Bring it to me. I've got pink latex gloves at the lab.


----------



## NjBigBoi

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I want YOU to give me a cavity search . . . In my ass.





Melian said:


> Bring it to me. I've got pink latex gloves at the lab.



Sounds kinky...


----------



## CGL1978

Hello
My name is C.L. not sure i would call myself a bhm but here i am


----------



## theronin23

CL! Whereabouts in NH? That's my home turf! I was born in Manchester, and raised in Goffstown and Belmont/Laconia.


----------



## CGL1978

theronin23 said:


> CL! Whereabouts in NH? That's my home turf! I was born in Manchester, and raised in Goffstown and Belmont/Laconia.



Born and raised and still in Manchester


----------



## theronin23

CGL1978 said:


> Born and raised and still in Manchester



Very nice. I was just up there in June. I miss it terribly.


----------



## CGL1978

theronin23 said:


> Very nice. I was just up there in June. I miss it terribly.



Been here almost 33 years now kinda want to leave maybe up north somewhere out of the city


----------



## analikesyourface

CGL1978 said:


> Been here almost 33 years now kinda want to leave maybe up north somewhere out of the city



DON'T COME UP NORTH! Maine is disgusting! Stay away!

Unless of course, you have loads of cash to have a nice apartment in portland with.

Otherwise it's pretty boring.


----------



## CGL1978

analikesyourface said:


> DON'T COME UP NORTH! Maine is disgusting! Stay away!
> 
> Unless of course, you have loads of cash to have a nice apartment in portland with.
> 
> Otherwise it's pretty boring.



Looking for boring and quiet hate it in the city lol


----------



## HDANGEL15

analikesyourface said:


> DON'T COME UP NORTH! Maine is disgusting! Stay away!
> 
> Unless of course, you have loads of cash to have a nice apartment in portland with.
> 
> Otherwise it's pretty boring.


*I LOVE <3 MAINE....near the coast.. north of BAR HARBOR...some of the nicest rides I ever took = lobster rolls and BLUEBERRY PIE 

good times*


----------



## ex1976

Hello all, 
I've been lurking around for a while and thought I would pop in and say Hi.
I'm 5'11" around 280. Currently live in MI, near Grand Rapids, originally from IN. 
I hope to stick around and get to know the people here and post more.

Aaron


----------



## Shosho

ex1976 said:


> Hello all,
> I've been lurking around for a while and thought I would pop in and say Hi.
> I'm 5'11" around 280. Currently live in MI, near Grand Rapids, originally from IN.
> I hope to stick around and get to know the people here and post more.
> 
> Aaron



Hello, and welcome!


----------



## bigdaddy_jess




----------



## analikesyourface

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I LOVE <3 MAINE....near the coast.. north of BAR HARBOR...some of the nicest rides I ever took = lobster rolls and BLUEBERRY PIE
> 
> good times*



And then you realize that maine is overpriced to live anywhere nice full time, and is otherwise pretty ratty. 

My mother used to pay 2000 dollars in rent for a shitty two bedroom apartment. In maine. Where nothing other than pretty stuff is, along with hicks. And portland wanna be hipsters.

I dislike maine greatly.


----------



## handsomebeast

Hi guys
Im a 28yr old bhm (I've been told) - nice to meet you all
A bit of a rough, drunken pic, but I'm at work and there wasnt much to choose from 

View attachment drunk.jpg


----------



## ex1976

Shosho said:


> Hello, and welcome!



Thanks, I will try to get some pictures of me besides the avatar soon. I feel so much more comfortable on this forum than I have others, even though they were based on my interests as well. Also I checked out your Tumblr, and it has some very cool stuff on it, although the skinny girl diet is way too extreme, and at your size I bet you look awesome.


----------



## Shosho

ex1976 said:


> Thanks, I will try to get some pictures of me besides the avatar soon. I feel so much more comfortable on this forum than I have others, even though they were based on my interests as well. Also I checked out your Tumblr, and it has some very cool stuff on it, although the skinny girl diet is way too extreme, and at your size I bet you look awesome.



Ah, can't wait to see more of you then!
Yeah, I know, and I ditched that diet  And thanks


----------



## freakyfred

Welcome new peoples!


----------



## Pinktutu

Hi all! I'm Karlene I don't think I've posted on the intro thread yet but it's been a while since I was here last so I thought I'd say hi.. so hi!
I'm 39 divorced and I live in Northern California
<3 
Karlene


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Welcome!


----------



## bromad1972

Recently found this site and am quite interested in joining in a group of larger than life individuals. I am not necessarily in agreement with some things I see here (feeding) but I would never disparage anyone else's choices, I would just not take part in the discussion. I am looking forward to discussing the joys and troubles of life with similar people and their admirers. So her goes.

Name: Tommy

Age: 39

Occupation: Office Manager

About me: I enjoy listening to music ( all types except the pop crap that is spewed all over the radio and TV) and love action movies especially the foreign ones, I like to travel and I have been to Thailand several times, Hong Kong, and Singapore.

And here is a pic. Get to know me! lol
View attachment .jpg


----------



## rellis10

Welcome to Dims, Tommy.

I hope you settle in well and have a good time


----------



## Melian

bromad1972 said:


> Recently found this site and am quite interested in joining in a group of larger than life individuals. I am not necessarily in agreement with some things I see here (feeding) but I would never disparage anyone else's choices, I would just not take part in the discussion.



Hi Tommy! The whole feeding thing doesn't have much of a presence on this particular board, but I hope you enjoy the discussion of totally random crap, haha.


----------



## Pinktutu

I have noticed the abundance of randomness


----------



## mark403

Hello everyone ...
just recently stumbled upon this website and it looks like a happy friendly place.

a bit about me:

Location: East London - UK
Weight: 300 or so (on last check)
Age: 23
Status: Single







Needed to have a shave in this picture !


----------



## Pinktutu

Hey you have a really nice smile!


----------



## HDANGEL15

mark403 said:


> Hello everyone ...
> just recently stumbled upon this website and it looks like a happy friendly place.
> 
> a bit about me:
> 
> Location: East London - UK
> Weight: 300 or so (on last check)
> Age: 23
> Status: Single



*WELCOME!!

HAS ANYone noticed how many young single BRITS in BHM land....?
hmmmmm*


----------



## freakyfred

Welcome Karlene, Tommy and and mark403!


----------



## Pinktutu

Thank you


----------



## mars_mike

New to the board, glad I found it, seems like a great place to be among like minded people instead of all the haters. So my name is Mike, 6'2" 360lbs, blond hair green eyes. looking forward to making some new friends here. TTFN


----------



## lovelocs

Hay new folks! Looking forward to reading more from all of you!!!
Pork and rum-fueled love!!!

lovelocs


----------



## Hole

roundrevelry said:


> I don't think I've ever posted a proper intro so here goes...
> 
> My name is Josh. I'm 26 years old and I am an absolute nerd. I eat, breathe, sleep all things fantasy. My main area of interest being gaming followed by reading, movies and music. I also specialize in useless information and obscure movie quotes.
> 
> I work in retail and DESPISE it. I plan on returning to college some day. That's my other specialty, procrastination.
> 
> Physically I resemble the Greek god Adonis, A.K.A. Phoenician lord. I do not specialize in lying.  I'm 6'1", 265 pounds. I've fluctuated weight my entire life. My heaviest being 315, lightest being 215. I'm moderately happy where I am right now. Especially knowing there are women out there for whom I am ideal. I'll just sit back now and wait for you to come knocking on my inbox.
> 
> Joking aside, it is nice to know a community like this exists for us large folk and admirers. I look forward to getting to know some of you!



Welcome. If you didn't have a beard, this post wouldn't be here.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Hello, I'm fairly new to this forum. I've noticed in the past few weeks how much I am attracted to bigger men that like to eat. I'm not really into the feeder thing, but I love to eat and find men that like to do the same very attractive. Not looking for anything serious, I just like to admit how I feel in public around people that understand.


----------



## MasterShake

AmyJo1976 said:


> Hello, I'm fairly new to this forum. I've noticed in the past few weeks how much I am attracted to bigger men that like to eat. I'm not really into the feeder thing, but I love to eat and find men that like to do the same very attractive. Not looking for anything serious, I just like to admit how I feel in public around people that understand.



Hiya!! Om nom nom!!


----------



## BigMike

Well, I have been around for quite a while but haven't really participated much. I am 44, 6', 440#, blonde/brown. I haven't had any success in quite a while in meeting a woman, not for lack of trying though. I am looking to meet someone local to me (Long Island, NYC area). Unfortunately, most women can't see past the weight. I was even told to keep my money when I tried doing a local speed dating get-together because they didn't think I'd fit in.


----------



## Pearfectssbhm

I'm a very shy person so this is 
something different for me. I'm 22 and I love to 
eat  I want to find a girl who will except me
for who I am...


----------



## Pearfectssbhm

Message me or write back I really want
to talk and get to know you


----------



## djudex

Matrix Has You


----------



## chicken legs

Hi juicy newbs....:eat2:


----------



## jones

I'm pretty nervous about this but here goes nothing. Hi everyone, my name is Ben. I'm 6'3", My weight tends to fluctuate between 250 and 300 (closer to 300 more often than not). I live in Massachusetts. I'm 29 years old.

I'm studying for a bachelor's in creative writing and have had some of my short stories published. I have pretty bad anxiety and am very excited about finding a place that I won't feel judged. 

I like almost all music, but especially punk (real punk, "Fall-out boy" is not punk). I like all types of movies. My passion is books. I am a fan of cartoons, comics, zombies. I'm a proud nerd. I hope to make some friends here. Sorry I didn't post a picture, but I'm not very photogenic.


----------



## HDANGEL15

jones said:


> I'm pretty nervous about this but here goes nothing. Hi everyone, my name is Ben. I'm 6'3", My weight tends to fluctuate between 250 and 300 (closer to 300 more often than not). I live in Massachusetts. I'm 29 years old.
> 
> I'm studying for a bachelor's in creative writing and have had some of my short stories published. I have pretty bad anxiety and am very excited about finding a place that I won't feel judged.
> 
> I like almost all music, but especially punk (real punk, "Fall-out boy" is not punk). I like all types of movies. My passion is books. I am a fan of cartoons, comics, zombies. I'm a proud nerd. I hope to make some friends here. Sorry I didn't post a picture, but I'm not very photogenic.


*
welcome ((JONES))) and relax...........:happy:*


----------



## FishCharming

jones said:


> I'm pretty nervous about this but here goes nothing. Hi everyone, my name is Ben. I'm 6'3", My weight tends to fluctuate between 250 and 300 (closer to 300 more often than not). I live in Massachusetts. I'm 29 years old.
> 
> I'm studying for a bachelor's in creative writing and have had some of my short stories published. I have pretty bad anxiety and am very excited about finding a place that I won't feel judged.
> 
> I like almost all music, but especially punk (real punk, "Fall-out boy" is not punk). I like all types of movies. My passion is books. I am a fan of cartoons, comics, zombies. I'm a proud nerd. I hope to make some friends here. Sorry I didn't post a picture, but I'm not very photogenic.



i am sooooooo judging you


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome all new people. And merry happy!!!


----------



## Marlayna

BigMike said:


> Well, I have been around for quite a while but haven't really participated much. I am 44, 6', 440#, blonde/brown. I haven't had any success in quite a while in meeting a woman, not for lack of trying though. I am looking to meet someone local to me (Long Island, NYC area). Unfortunately, most women can't see past the weight. I was even told to keep my money when I tried doing a local speed dating get-together because they didn't think I'd fit in.


That really sucks. A good place to meet women is in the park. Get a cute dog to walk, and you'll get exercise and female attention, along with fresh air.


----------



## shirley321

Hi, my name is Shirley. :eat1:


Nice to meet you, all :smitten:


:bow::bow:


----------



## Pearfectssbhm

I'm bored  which means I'm eating lol


----------



## Shosho

jones said:


> I'm pretty nervous about this but here goes nothing. Hi everyone, my name is Ben. I'm 6'3", My weight tends to fluctuate between 250 and 300 (closer to 300 more often than not). I live in Massachusetts. I'm 29 years old.
> 
> I'm studying for a bachelor's in creative writing and have had some of my short stories published. I have pretty bad anxiety and am very excited about finding a place that I won't feel judged.
> 
> I like almost all music, but especially punk (real punk, "Fall-out boy" is not punk). I like all types of movies. My passion is books. I am a fan of cartoons, comics, zombies. I'm a proud nerd. I hope to make some friends here. Sorry I didn't post a picture, but I'm not very photogenic.



Welcome! Im a zombie fan too, haha


----------



## jones

So I introduced myself yesterday. Today I'm celebrating the end of another successful term. I've had a few and am feeling pretty good. I figure I'll post a picture now.

Not sure how "H" it is, but today I was called "not ugly". That's good enough for me. 

View attachment XMAS_Guitars.jpg


----------



## arlenas

Hi everyone 
My name is Arlena and I'm a FFA from Europe 
I love your forum :smitten:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

arlenas said:


> Hi everyone
> My name is Arlena and I'm a FFA from Europe
> I love your forum :smitten:



OH MY GOD GUYS!! IT'S WOMAN!!! EVERYONE FREAK OUT!!!!!!!!!

Just kidding, welcome, and I hope to see your posting lots.


----------



## Mordecai

I freaked out.

I blame the echoes of desperation and wanton lust that reverberated like a giant calling horn.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

jones said:


> So I introduced myself yesterday. Today I'm celebrating the end of another successful term. I've had a few and am feeling pretty good. I figure I'll post a picture now.
> 
> Not sure how "H" it is, but today I was called "not ugly". That's good enough for me.



Are they yours?


----------



## jones

Hehehe...no, they belong to a friend. He has quite a collection.


----------



## Anjula

Lil BigginZ said:


> Are they yours?




orgasmmmmmmm 


and btw HI new people! Post a lot! Our forum likes it haahahahahahah


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Anjula said:


> orgasmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> and btw HI new people! Post a lot! Our forum likes it haahahahahahah



I think I came a little in my pants when seeing the Zakk wylde guitar. *drools*
:smitten:


----------



## LeoGibson

Lil BigginZ said:


> I think I came a little in my pants when seeing the Zakk wylde guitar. *drools*
> :smitten:



You too?:blush:


----------



## jones

I got that for him for Christmas a few years ago. It's his favorite.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

jones said:


> I got that for him for Christmas a few years ago. It's his favorite.



You sir, win best friend award.


----------



## jayduhgr8

Hi everyone.

I am new here and figured I would go ahead and post a little intro saying hi and kind of introducing myself. My name is Jay. I am 26 originally from Northern California but I now reside in Reno, NV. I have been a BHM for as long as I can remember and honestly the dating scene and general acceptance of plus sized people in my area is almost non existent. So I figured I would come on and hope to meet some chill people who are kind of like me.

I am in college studying Psychology. Not sure if its what I want to end with but its a start. Hobbies include gaming, listening to music and reading now and then. Hit me up sometime


----------



## LeoGibson

jones said:


> So I introduced myself yesterday. Today I'm celebrating the end of another successful term. I've had a few and am feeling pretty good. I figure I'll post a picture now.
> 
> Not sure how "H" it is, but today I was called "not ugly". That's good enough for me.


Welcome!!



jones said:


> I got that for him for Christmas a few years ago. It's his favorite.





Lil BigginZ said:


> You sir, win best friend award.



Yes, I believe he does.:bow:



jayduhgr8 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am new here and figured I would go ahead and post a little intro saying hi and kind of introducing myself. My name is Jay. I am 26 originally from Northern California but I now reside in Reno, NV. I have been a BHM for as long as I can remember and honestly the dating scene and general acceptance of plus sized people in my area is almost non existent. So I figured I would come on and hope to meet some chill people who are kind of like me.
> 
> I am in college studying Psychology. Not sure if its what I want to end with but its a start. Hobbies include gaming, listening to music and reading now and then. Hit me up sometime



Hi Jay, welcome.


----------



## thebhm

hello to everyone!!!


----------



## rellis10

thebhm said:


> hello to everyone!!!



Hello thebhm.... I'm anotherbhm


----------



## dinoflintstone

hi new to the board 37m michigan


----------



## FishCharming

A/s/l???

28/m/ny, Dtf, Hmu!!


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> A/s/l???
> 
> 28/m/ny, Dtf, Hmu!!




Bahaha. I remember those days.


----------



## lynnrockabilly

Surlysomething said:


> Bahaha. I remember those days.



I'd rather not.....

Welcome everyone! As a relative newbie myself, I know you'll be happy here.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

lynnrockabilly said:


> I'd rather not.....
> 
> Welcome everyone! As a relative newbie myself, I know you'll be happy here.



Welcome to dims!


----------



## xazavier009

hi im xazavier and im a BHM and im new to the board and this is my first time posting


----------



## freakyfred

welcome xazavier!


----------



## babyblaxs

Just stumbled onto the sight last night. Been poking around and after seeing everyone's lovely pictures and extremely pleasant attitude's I had to say hello!
Lots of nice people so I going to no be shy and actually share some pictures! Really just looking to make some friends and talk about the ups of being a BHM  Anyway, hope you enjoy and look forward to seeing your responses. 

About me:

Location: Near Chicago
Age: 26
Weight: over 400 :blush:
Height: 5'10"
Status: Tots single!


----------



## JetPackMando

Just wanted to introduce myself and say, "Hello."


----------



## fritzi

babyblaxs said:


> Just stumbled onto the sight last night. Been poking around and after seeing everyone's lovely pictures and extremely pleasant attitude's I had to say hello!
> Lots of nice people so I going to no be shy and actually share some pictures! Really just looking to make some friends and talk about the ups of being a BHM  Anyway, hope you enjoy and look forward to seeing your responses.
> 
> About me:
> 
> Location: Near Chicago
> Age: 26
> Weight: over 400 :blush:
> Height: 5'10"
> Status: Tots single!



Wow - Rasputin is back!
Fittingly joined on the 95th anniversary to commerate his being murdered!


----------



## Anjula

JetPackMando said:


> Just wanted to introduce myself and say, "Hello."



Heya! From your avatar I can tell that you're cute. We like cute guys!


----------



## cgrxoxo

Hi guys I'm new here. Figured i'd introduce myself. 20 year old FFA.


----------



## metabliss

I have made intro posts in a couple of other forums but I guess it wouldn't hurt to introduce myself again. Hi, I'm Cathie  I am new to the forums today, and I like new friends!


----------



## Fatgut20

Hello! Of course im a new member, I just signed up. Im a 20years old Bhm/ssbhm weighing somewhere around 400lbs :eat2: and I'd like to meet some fun FFA girls:happy:

Pm if you want to know more about me


----------



## JetPackMando

Anjula said:


> Heya! From your avatar I can tell that you're cute. We like cute guys!



I do the best I can!  You're pretty cute yourself!


----------



## KittyCourtz

Hello! New girl here. =)

I'm a 21 year old (going to be 22 in February) FFA who adores fat men with a burning passion. I live in the Chicago area (south side, actually).

This place looks fun.


----------



## rellis10

Welcome to all the newbies I've missed!


----------



## freakyfred

Welcome new peoples!


----------



## SitiTomato

Introducing myself!

Thought of making an account here for a while and never really got around to it until today. Everyone seems really pleasant and cool so I wonder why it took me so long.

About me, I'm 25 and currently living in Ottawa. 

Hi all!


----------



## hbighappy

Hello Everyone knew i'm not new here but I tend to go and come back every so often first time i was on here was like 2005 or so but i like this forum i know that much


----------



## FishCharming

SitiTomato said:


> Introducing myself!
> 
> Thought of making an account here for a while and never really got around to it until today. Everyone seems really pleasant and cool so I wonder why it took me so long.
> 
> About me, I'm 25 and currently living in Ottawa.
> 
> Hi all!



sooooo, are you a dude or a chick?


----------



## djudex

FishCharming said:


> sooooo, are you a dude or a chick?



Tomatoes are gender neutral.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

FishCharming said:


> sooooo, are you a dude or a chick?



Golden rule bro: All girls are dudes until proven otherwise. Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## SitiTomato

Lil BigginZ said:


> Golden rule bro: All girls are dudes until proven otherwise. Pics or it didn't happen!



Aha that's a good golden rule and it's true in this case. This girl is definitely a dude...er I mean I'm just a dude.


----------



## FishCharming

djudex said:


> Tomatoes are gender neutral.



see, now i've always felt that tomatoes were a feminine fruit...



Lil BigginZ said:


> Golden rule bro: All girls are dudes until proven otherwise. Pics or it didn't happen!



you're totally right, what was i thinking?


----------



## Tad

Welcome to all the newbies!



SitiTomato said:


> Introducing myself!
> 
> Thought of making an account here for a while and never really got around to it until today. Everyone seems really pleasant and cool so I wonder why it took me so long.
> 
> About me, I'm 25 and currently living in Ottawa.
> 
> Hi all!



Hey Tomato, there are a few of us from Ottawa who post at Dimensions (sorry to tell you that the only regular posters are also guys). I hope you are surviving the current burst of cold weather!


----------



## SitiTomato

Tad said:


> Welcome to all the newbies!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tomato, there are a few of us from Ottawa who post at Dimensions (sorry to tell you that the only regular posters are also guys). I hope you are surviving the current burst of cold weather!




Oh gosh! I certainly doesn't help waiting for the bus to work that's for sure. My eyelashes nearly froze shut today!


----------



## Kdavis7908

Hey just wanted to introduce and show myself off. I'm a gaining BHM and def looking for a good FFA to help me expand. 

View attachment 0112.jpg


----------



## Melian

SitiTomato said:


> Aha that's a good golden rule and it's true in this case. This girl is definitely a dude...er I mean I'm just a dude.



Can I still call you "ma'am?"

/creepy


----------



## SitiTomato

Melian said:


> Can I still call you "ma'am?"
> 
> /creepy



Only if I get to call you "Sir"


----------



## Melian

SitiTomato said:


> Only if I get to call you "Sir"



Why the fuck not? Everyone else does, haha


----------



## rellis10

Melian said:


> Why the fuck not? Everyone else does, haha



It's the mustache, it fools everyone


----------



## TrickBaby

Thought I'd say Hi so... "HI!" 

Im Nita and have been checking out these parts for years, so thought it was about time. (Plus a cheeky friend of mine has been saying how great this place is)

Im an FFA, late 20's and living in the midlands at the moment.

....carry on....


----------



## SitiTomato

TrickBaby said:


> Thought I'd say Hi so... "HI!"
> 
> Im Nita and have been checking out these parts for years, so thought it was about time. (Plus a cheeky friend of mine has been saying how great this place is)
> 
> Im an FFA, late 20's and living in the midlands at the moment.
> 
> ....carry on....



I don't know who this cheeky fellow is but he sounds handsome and virile.

Anyway glad you're here. Now that I'm not 'the new guy' anymore maybe they'll stop hazing me.

I was getting a bit tired of the constant paddle spankings.


----------



## TrickBaby

And there was me thinking you liked that sort of thing...


----------



## Treach

Welcome, gaggle of new people I've missed in my absence!


----------



## Mordecai

TrickBaby said:


> And there was me thinking you liked that sort of thing...



I read up on Freeway 2 and now I think I have to watch it.


----------



## TrickBaby

Mordecai said:


> I read up on Freeway 2 and now I think I have to watch it.



Hi! And you really should. Who knows, you could be the first person I've got to watch that film who likes it 

Let me know what you think


----------



## caclowers

Name: Casey

Age: 30

Location: Michigan/Wisconsin

Occupation: Water Treatment Plant Operator... I make clean drinking water.

Likes: I've started to read recreationally again. Science. Astronomy (not astrology.) Travel. Science fiction. Cooking. Movies. Crochet. Woodworking. Fishing (I'm not any good... I just like to sit quietly by the water.) Peace & quiet.

Dislikes: Loud people. Inconsiderate people. Very hot/humid weather. Barking dogs. 

View attachment sss.jpg


----------



## caclowers

some other pics 

View attachment Copy of ryan casey and michael 2.jpg


View attachment TZ 2007 (35)2.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

caclowers said:


> some other pics


Great pics. The second one is super-awesome.


----------



## imogenbakerbell

Hello, I'm Imogen (except that's not my real name, at least not outside of Dimensions). I'm 23, currently a student at some university somewhere in the United Kingdom. I've been a member of Dimensions for some months now but so far have mostly hung around the Library, commenting on stories and uploading a couple of my own. I'm feeling a little lonely tonight and so I thought it might be a nice idea to branch out a bit from my usual zone and say hi


----------



## Mordecai

Greetings new people!


----------



## Tad

Welcome to the rest of the board, Imogen!


----------



## roundedout

Just Bob here .. probably small by the standards of most of the BHMs here:bow: at a mere 235lb, but here nonetheless. I'm not quite sure where this journey will go, but maybe I'll have some larger news to report before too long.:eat1:

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## samuraiscott

Welcome new people!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

caclowers said:


> Likes: I've started to read recreationally again. Science. Astronomy (not astrology.) Travel. Science fiction. Cooking. Movies. Crochet. Woodworking. Fishing (I'm not any good... I just like to sit quietly by the water.) Peace & quiet.
> 
> Dislikes: Loud people. Inconsiderate people. Very hot/humid weather. Barking dogs.



Welcome to Dims!!

I love reading about astronomy as well. Moreso cosmology than astronomy. It's silly how both of those words usually need clarification. When you say "astronomy" usually people think you're referring to astrology, and when you say "cosmology" usually people think you're referring to cosmetology. Silly ass people.
But yeah, the universe is amazing. Although I sometimes feel that reading about the wonders of the universe is a waste of time since as measly humans, we can't truly know if our observations are correct or not. I mean, hell, even Hubble's constant is being thrown into question now.

Knowing about the unknown is the one thing I strive for as a human being. Which is why I'm obsessed with the universe and death (since death is another one of those... "unknowns").

Anyway, now I'm rambling. Welcome to Dims, and it's always nice to see someone who I have a similar interest with.


----------



## revan

name:Shea Age:25 location:Ripon/California Hi my names Shea as it says .First time postin here i really don't know what to say.Ive been a fat guy all my life and it doesn't help that im into all things geeky.Give me a little starwars and mass effect and im a happy boy come on a race of all female magical warrior priestess who doesn't love that.Love cult movies and tv such as evil dead and mst3k as well.As such i really haven't had a lot of success with woman as in any.So something in my personal life has prompted me to finally post here.I hope to make some friends here and maybe meet someone special but im rambling so il stop.thanks for your time :happy: http://i42.tinypic.com/ipv39v.jpg pic of me


----------



## MasterShake

KittyCourtz said:


> Hello! New girl here. =)
> 
> I'm a 21 year old (going to be 22 in February) FFA who adores fat men with a burning passion. I live in the Chicago area (south side, actually).
> 
> This place looks fun.



Belated welcome from another midwesterner (in Kansas City)!


----------



## TheLargeLawStudent

Greetings BHM/FFA Forum Members!

My name is Travis and I am a brand new member here, so I figured I'd drop a quick line to introduce myself.

I live in Minneapolis, MN; however, I am a recent transplant here. Originally I am from Oklahoma, where I was born and raised on the Osage Nation Reservation. I worked as a paramedic for about six years, but am now currently in the throws of a career change. I moved here to the Great White North in order to attend Law School. I guess you can say I've gone from driving the ambulance to chasing it, lol! My interests and passions are vast and eclectic. I am a voracious reader. My favorite topics are Philosophy (especially the Platonic Dialogues!), Theology, Classics, Non-Fiction (especially political theory), and yeah, this list could go on and on! Other than reading, I'm also an avid football and baseball fan who has a serious weakness for Joss Whedon TV shows! 

Well, hopefully that's an adequate introduction! I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## Bighairyman

TheLargeLawStudent said:


> Greetings BHM/FFA Forum Members!
> 
> My name is Travis and I am a brand new member here, so I figured I'd drop a quick line to introduce myself.
> 
> I live in Minneapolis, MN; however, I am a recent transplant here. Originally I am from Oklahoma, where I was born and raised on the Osage Nation Reservation. I worked as a paramedic for about six years, but am now currently in the throws of a career change. I moved here to the Great White North in order to attend Law School. I guess you can say I've gone from driving the ambulance to chasing it, lol! My interests and passions are vast and eclectic. I am a voracious reader. My favorite topics are Philosophy (especially the Platonic Dialogues!), Theology, Classics, Non-Fiction (especially political theory), and yeah, this list could go on and on! Other than reading, I'm also an avid football and baseball fan who has a serious weakness for Joss Whedon TV shows!
> 
> Well, hopefully that's an adequate introduction! I look forward to getting to know you all!



Awesome. I love Joss Whedon. Also, I am a dispatcher at a private ems agency out of mid-Michigan..


----------



## Rojohnson

Hey everyone, just wanted to introduce my self, I'm 29, have redhair, glasses, kinda nerdy, im a music snob, and in general, just awesome  also Im from Louisiana but living in Arkansas

Its great to join a community of like minded individuals


----------



## Bighairyman

Gr 'eat' ings and salutations to all the new members. You have joined the best forum around. Hope you guys enjoy your time here as much as I have. 

Josh


----------



## TheLargeLawStudent

Bighairyman said:


> Awesome. I love Joss Whedon. Also, I am a dispatcher at a private ems agency out of mid-Michigan..



A Dispatcher huh! Awesome man! Mostly awesome because I can rest assured that this is one dispatcher who will NEVER wake me up at 3am for an "I stubbed my toe and now I want to go to the ER" call, haha!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*welcome newbies!!!!! jump in and make yourself KNOWN *


----------



## lovelocs

Hello Nubeez!

Thank you for the bios and the generally awesome intros! Greeting, salutations, and pics or it didn't happen!!


----------



## Bighairyman

TheLargeLawStudent said:


> A Dispatcher huh! Awesome man! Mostly awesome because I can rest assured that this is one dispatcher who will NEVER wake me up at 3am for an "I stubbed my toe and now I want to go to the ER" call, haha!



haha, I love how some people have "emergencies". People are annoying that are like that.


----------



## Rojohnson

It might be kinda small but its me 

View attachment me1.jpg


----------



## SitiTomato

Welcome on all you new beautiful people.



TheLargeLawStudent said:


> A Dispatcher huh! Awesome man! Mostly awesome because I can rest assured that this is one dispatcher who will NEVER wake me up at 3am for an "I stubbed my toe and now I want to go to the ER" call, haha!



But what if I happened to stub my toe on a chainsaw!


----------



## Bighairyman

SitiTomato said:


> Welcome on all you new beautiful people.
> 
> 
> 
> But what if I happened to stub my toe on a chainsaw!



That is definitely considered an emergency. However, itsnot considered a life tgreatening emergency. So the crew would get dispatched as tier2, priority3, alpha, or bravo response, depending on a few things. Just depends on your county, state protocol. I'd much rather have that call then a call for a guy who s out ofpain meds and makes up a random story to get the drugs.


----------



## Anjula

Welcome to our lovely site lol


----------



## TheLargeLawStudent

Bighairyman said:


> That is definitely considered an emergency. However, itsnot considered a life tgreatening emergency. So the crew would get dispatched as tier2, priority3, alpha, or bravo response, depending on a few things. Just depends on your county, state protocol. I'd much rather have that call then a call for a guy who s out ofpain meds and makes up a random story to get the drugs.



Ahhhh, the 2am 35 year old male "but please, my vagina really hurts" drug seeker....definitely don't miss those calls! haha! At least with a stubbed toe via bizarre chainsaw accident merits some actual medical treatment!


----------



## Bighairyman

haha, true true. I love the frequent fliers we get. I see the phone number and I don't need to answer the phone. I already know what he wants. But, laws and all state I have to. Anyways nice to meet you.


TheLargeLawStudent said:


> Ahhhh, the 2am 35 year old male "but please, my vagina really hurts" drug seeker....definitely don't miss those calls! haha! At least with a stubbed toe via bizarre chainsaw accident merits some actual medical treatment!


----------



## TheLargeLawStudent

Bighairyman said:


> haha, true true. I love the frequent fliers we get. I see the phone number and I don't need to answer the phone. I already know what he wants. But, laws and all state I have to. Anyways nice to meet you.



haha good to meet you too man!


----------



## biggblk74

Hey wuts up everybody!!! Names Joe, im 6'1 560 lbs( muscular) I like Old skool cars, football and of course the ladies...


----------



## MrSensible

Ha, I didn't even realize this thread until after I posted on the introduction thread in the main discussion forum. I'm going to guess cross-posting is looked down upon, so I'll just keep it simple.

Hi, I'm Sean, I'm a big guy, I'm unconventional to a certain extent, and I'm happy to have found this place .




Ignore the seemingly lethargic expression - I'm not as angry as I might appear to be :batting:


----------



## rellis10

Welcome to our humble abode Joe and Sean! Hope you stick around, post a lot and get involved. It's always good to hear new opinions and points of view.


----------



## MrSensible

Thanks rellis, if I can win the battle against my lurker ways, I'll be doing just that :happy:


----------



## anubis0079

Hi I am a BHM. I weigh 422 lbs standing 6'2" tall. I have always been big but never knew there were actually women out there who are attracted to big guys. Everyone around my part of the world is to superficial to show interest in bigger people unless they are big themselves. I hold nothing against BBW and have dated quiet a few, but I never believed anyone smaller could be attracted to my physical appearance. Maybe I still don't. I hope to find out. 

Here is my pic
<a href="http://s61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/anubis0079/?action=view&amp;current=1335677602.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/anubis0079/th_1335677602.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>


----------



## thomaswolf

Hey im Thomas 29 years old from the philadelphia pa area. Just signed up yesterday but you all seem like a great bunch on this forum looking forward to getting to know you guys. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v230/thomas_ambers/IM000265.jpg


----------



## thomaswolf

Pics didnt work the way i wanted so lets try again here ya go 











Sorry for not smiling haha


----------



## HDANGEL15

thomaswolf said:


> Pics didnt work the way i wanted so lets try again here ya go
> 
> 
> Sorry for not smiling haha



*Welcome THOMAS....make yourself at home and dive in!!*


----------



## thomaswolf

Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## OhNoNotAgain

Hello everybody, I'm not very good at talking about myself, so I'll keep it short for now.
I am a big boy, maybe small compared most on here. I don't know if I qualify for the "h" in bhm, but I'm not terribly unattractive.
I'm still kinda confused about this board, I mean, I know there have always been men into big women, but to have women admiring the big man? That's unheard of!
I admit, some part of me still wants to think this is some sort of joke site, with a bunch of teenage girls sitting behind a computer thinking, "omg, he actual thinks a girl likes him that size, tehehe"
But I digress.

A little about me: love reading, mainly Stephen king, frank Herbert,DC, dark horse comics.
I love Sci-fi, space in general (yay hubble), quantum physics. 
I don't know what else to say, but I'm glad I found this place, it's nice to see the big man get some love too.


----------



## Librarygirl

OhNoNotAgain said:


> Hello everybody, I'm not very good at talking about myself, so I'll keep it short for now.
> I am a big boy, maybe small compared most on here. I don't know if I qualify for the "h" in bhm, but I'm not terribly unattractive.
> I'm still kinda confused about this board, I mean, I know there have always been men into big women, but to have women admiring the big man? That's unheard of!
> I admit, some part of me still wants to think this is some sort of joke site, with a bunch of teenage girls sitting behind a computer thinking, "omg, he actual thinks a girl likes him that size, tehehe"
> 
> Welcome to the site! I've only recently started posting myself, but this seems a fun, friendlyand welcoming group and a good place to say/ask things you can't anywhere else. I hope you enjoy it!
> 
> And yes, us FFAs are for real!
> 
> Librarygirl


----------



## pepsicola93

Librarygirl said:


> Welcome to the site! I've only recently started posting myself, but this seems a fun, friendlyand welcoming group and a good place to say/ask things you can't anywhere else. I hope you enjoy it!


I'm pretty new at this too, and I agree, everyone is so friendly!



OhNoNotAgain said:


> I'm still kinda confused about this board, I mean, I know there have always been men into big women, but to have women admiring the big man? That's unheard of!



I've always liked big guys, and I've always known about guys liking big women. But I'll admit that I was just as shocked as you when I found a forum full of tons of other women who like big guys too! 

Welcome to Dims


----------



## Vince_93

Oh Harro!

Think its time to stop lurking on these boards and finally participate in the community. Still fairly new to all of this, but I am starting to open up. I am a bigger guy and its pretty interesting to know that FFAs exist! A little bit about me... Finished high school a year ago and enrolling in a vocational school to become a pharmacy technician. I really enjoy Military History (WWI & WWII) the most. I also like playing xbox in my free time. Well I really don't know what else to put here, but I am happy that I finally decided to have a voice in this community and hopefully will enjoy my stay!


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to the site, new peeps!


----------



## pepsicola93

Vince_93 said:


> Oh Harro!
> 
> Think its time to stop lurking on these boards and finally participate in the community. Still fairly new to all of this, but I am starting to open up. I am a bigger guy and its pretty interesting to know that FFAs exist! A little bit about me... Finished high school a year ago and enrolling in a vocational school to become a pharmacy technician. I really enjoy Military History (WWI & WWII) the most. I also like playing xbox in my free time. Well I really don't know what else to put here, but I am happy that I finally decided to have a voice in this community and hopefully will enjoy my stay!



Welcome!

Also, your birthday is two days before mine!


----------



## BigWheels

I'm trying to attach a photo to this, but I'm not having any luck.

Guess I'll say, if you would like it, just ask 

I am 415#, 6', bald, tat's, and looking for ppl in the New England area.

I'm in VT (Burlington area) 40 y.o, and tired of being lonely. I've been a member a few months, but need more chat... LOL


----------



## anubis0079

Here is the pic that did not post above again hi.


----------



## DWright5

Howdy folks. My name's Jared. Just turned 34. From New Jersey. Found out about the site from an existing FFA member. I guess I'm here to interact and gain confidence. I'm not THAT huge, but I haven't been having much luck on traditional dating sites, as I am mainly attracted to average-to-chubby women, who don't seem to share the attraction. I am also saddled with psoriasis, which manifests itself as inflammation/scaling on the skin, so this is more problematic for me than being overweight. I'm getting treatment and am seeing significant improvement with it though. Hoping to find some acceptance and encouragement, and am open to making real-life connections if possible. Oh, and I'm an open book.


----------



## The Fat Man

My post in the general introduction thread.

Hi! Figured I'd introduce myself here too seeing as I myself am a B*H*M... I guess, heh. I'll let you ladies determine the 'H' part... don't just call me a BM though, wrong fetish. *badap tsssshhh*





*ahem*

So yeah, hi!


----------



## Melian

The Fat Man said:


> My post in the general introduction thread.
> 
> Hi! Figured I'd introduce myself here too seeing as I myself am a B*H*M... I guess, heh. I'll let you ladies determine the 'H' part... don't just call me a BM though, wrong fetish. *badap tsssshhh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> So yeah, hi!



You're a mortician? That's awesome! That's what I wanted to do, until I ended up wandering down a different path in university.

Welcome (back) to the forum.


----------



## The Fat Man

Yerp. Love my job, specifically the prep room work... I'm a shitty salesman but a heck of an embalmer (if I do say so myself) I feel I can invest myself in the actual embalming more than I can selling merchandise. I do love going on funerals too though, just being able to talk to people is nice.


----------



## Shawnababyy

well, my name's Shawna and i'm an FFA excited to meet some people here!


----------



## anubis0079

Hi Shawna welcome. I'm excited your here too


----------



## SilkySunshine

Hi! I've been lurking for years since I was a teenager, but discovering some awesome BHM stories has prompted me to finally stop lurking.


----------



## BigWheels

grrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Why won't this picture post?

OK - Any help would be great!


----------



## Shawnababyy

anubis0079 said:


> Hi Shawna welcome. I'm excited your here too



lol well thank you;*


----------



## freakyfred

BigWheels said:


> grrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Why won't this picture post?
> 
> OK - Any help would be great!



If you want to attach one, if it's a jpeg, it has to be less than 117kb

Otherwise, you can upload it to something like imgur, copy and post the url like



without the space.


----------



## BigWheels




----------



## CastingPearls

BigWheels said:


>


YOU I like. And after reading your interests on your profile, you made me laugh too. Good job!


----------



## BigWheels

CastingPearls said:


> YOU I like. And after reading your interests on your profile, you made me laugh too. Good job!



Thanks. It's not often I get the double compliment.


----------



## Sasquatch!

BigWheels said:


> Thanks. It's not often I get the double compliment.



Also, you have nice facial hair. POW! TRIPLE COMPLIMENT!


----------



## BigWheels

Sasquatch! said:


> Also, you have nice facial hair. POW! TRIPLE COMPLIMENT!



WOW! I'm blushing...:blush::blush::blush:

Guess I'm gonna have to take care of the temple ya'll are :bow:worshiping:bow: LOL!!!


----------



## RyanTheFeedee

Hi everyone! I'm new here and new to all of this. I've know I wanted to get big and fat ever since I was a kid but I kept is good shape all through high school because that was the norm. I'm 22 now and I'm finally accepting that this is a big part of who I am, and I'm letting myself get a bit chubby for the first time! It's scary, exciting, and confusing all at once haha! What do you guys think?


----------



## The Fat Man

SilkySunshine said:


> Hi! I've been lurking for years since I was a teenager, but discovering some awesome BHM stories has prompted me to finally stop lurking.



Welcome! I did the same thing. Enjoy.


----------



## ODFFA

Hi beautiful guys & gals,

I'm Odette. Been lurking for a few days, but delighted to join. This seems like such a great community.


----------



## Tad

Welcome Ryan, Odette! I hope we'll see plenty more posts from both of you 

And Ryan, a note....while this board does cover a pretty broad range of BHM/FFA interests, if you want to talk specifically about gaining and/or feeding, you should head over to the Weight Board, or its sub-board Weight Gain. Those are for gainers and gain appreciators of whatever gender. (You haven't done anything wrong, btw, just letting you know, as there are quite a few boards here, and it can be hard to figure out what goes where!)


----------



## RyanTheFeedee

Tad said:


> Welcome Ryan, Odette! I hope we'll see plenty more posts from both of you
> 
> And Ryan, a note....while this board does cover a pretty broad range of BHM/FFA interests, if you want to talk specifically about gaining and/or feeding, you should head over to the Weight Board, or its sub-board Weight Gain. Those are for gainers and gain appreciators of whatever gender. (You haven't done anything wrong, btw, just letting you know, as there are quite a few boards here, and it can be hard to figure out what goes where!)



Thanks Tad! I'm not sure what I would consider myself at this point, but I'll figure it out eventually haha. I'm not actively gaining... just letting myself eat whatever I want and seeing what happens. Maybe that is gaining lol I just don't know yet.

I'm looking forward to meeting some cool people here and hopefully figuring some stuff about myself out, thank you for welcoming me!


----------



## bigphantastic

Hi . My name is Dan. New to the site. I'm currently around 340 lbs. 6'1". I live in NC. Just wanting to introduce myself and was wondering if there were others in NC.


----------



## socrates73

Re-introducing myself to the forum. I was a long time lurker, but life (OK, I really mean work) took over and I have been M.I.A.


----------



## MrBob

Welcome, new people!


----------



## ColeR91

Hello, my name is Cole, I'm a young BHM from Edmonton, AB Canada. I've lurked on this site for a month now, I've finally managed to create an account. Ultimately I look forward to expressing myself in ways I've not felt comfortable before, I also hope to learn more about myself in this community. I would not mind chatting & maybe meeting people in the Alberta area either.


----------



## Mordecai

Welcome aboard, folks.


----------



## SAPuck

Hello! Here's me I suppose.

27 year old single male.


----------



## smashin77

Joining this site after looking around for a community of BHMs and FFAs. Hope to meet friends locally in Southern California.


----------



## superblooper

Hi!!!! My name is Tam, but call me superblooper. I'm 18 and an FFA in England. I've been lurking for a while and you all seem like such lovely, welcoming people; I'd really love to join in with the sort of discussions which have given me a lot of comfort recently! Hopefully I'll post quite a bit, but I get a little intimidated by forums, specifically the breaking into established groups part. It would be great to make some friends!
Please gently reprimand me if I get carried away with the exclamation marks. :blush:


----------



## biglynch

Hello Ms, Superblooper. Jump in the water is great. Go post crazy.


----------



## superblooper

biglynch said:


> Hello Ms, Superblooper. Jump in the water is great. Go post crazy.



Aww!! Thank you so much, I'll try my best to :happy:


----------



## djudex

All you really need to remember is most of the people around here are like aggressively playful puppies; stupid-cute and only bite because they get all excited and it's either chomp or pee.


----------



## BigWheels

djudex said:


> All you really need to remember is most of the people around here are like aggressively playful puppies; stupid-cute and only bite because they get all excited and it's either chomp or pee.



no I don't, no I don't, no I don't, oops... I piddled on the floor... ok, maybe I do...


----------



## CastingPearls

djudex said:


> All you really need to remember is most of the people around here are like aggressively playful puppies; stupid-cute and only bite because they get all excited and it's either chomp or pee.


That was perfect. Too bad single posts can't be 'sticky-d'.


----------



## Pearfectssbhm

I really wish I can just talk to an FFA about life, music, and..... Food lol sorry I just finished eating and I still can't stop thinking about eating


----------



## superblooper

djudex said:


> All you really need to remember is most of the people around here are like aggressively playful puppies; stupid-cute and only bite because they get all excited and it's either chomp or pee.



Oh my goodness!  I came across a dog like that the other day, and it is definitely a fair comparison: cute to look at but scary to be in close proximity to!! Perhaps these particular puppies will be nice to me?


----------



## BigWilliamUK

HI my name is William and im in the UK. Im 33 and definately come under BHM so if there are any nice women out there please get in touch


----------



## redline

BigWilliamUK nice to meet you man.
I'm new here as well. Used to read these forums as a guest, but decided to create an account.


----------



## HDANGEL15

redline said:


> BigWilliamUK nice to meet you man.
> I'm new here as well. Used to read these forums as a guest, but decided to create an account.


*
welome new guy from my back yard....tell us/more importantly ME about yourself*


----------



## BigWilliamUK

redline said:


> BigWilliamUK nice to meet you man.
> I'm new here as well. Used to read these forums as a guest, but decided to create an account.



Hi, thanks nice to know i've joined a site that is still active ....


----------



## redline

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> welome new guy from my back yard....tell us/more importantly ME about yourself*



Hey man. 
Just decided to join this forum to meet new people. You guys seem nice.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Suggested template:

"Hello everybody, my name is [insert name here] and I live in [insert location here]. I found this forum [insert circumstances forum was stumbled upon] and really look forward to getting to know you all!

By day I [insert relevant work activity or unpaid work], by night I [insert hobby explanation here]
I'm a fan of [artistic art form], especially [person or group personally respected in said artistic art form].

[Comment on availability for private messaging with forum members you have begun to connect with on the board]


----------



## redline

Following some of those guidelines...

I found this forum at random sometime back. I do look forward to getting to know everyone. Normally I work at nights at a local hospital, and by day I take classes for Radiology. A hobby that I have is making music. There is a link in my profile to the music.


----------



## BigWilliamUK

Sasquatch! said:


> Suggested template:
> 
> "Hello everybody, my name is [insert name here] and I live in [insert location here]. I found this forum [insert circumstances forum was stumbled upon] and really look forward to getting to know you all!
> 
> By day I [insert relevant work activity or unpaid work], by night I [insert hobby explanation here]
> I'm a fan of [artistic art form], especially [person or group personally respected in said artistic art form].
> 
> [Comment on availability for private messaging with forum members you have begun to connect with on the board]



hi, I have the british accent unfortunately like so many i have a regional one and it's a midlands one which is a major bummer although some people in my region think im posh im far from it and nearly everyone outside that thinks i sound like i come from Birmingham


----------



## HDANGEL15

redline said:


> Following some of those guidelines...
> 
> I found this forum at random sometime back. I do look forward to getting to know everyone. Normally I work at nights at a local hospital, and by day I take classes for Radiology. A hobby that I have is making music. There is a link in my profile to the music.





BigWilliamUK said:


> hi, I have the british accent unfortunately like so many i have a regional one and it's a midlands one which is a major bummer although some people in my region think im posh im far from it and nearly everyone outside that thinks i sound like i come from Birmingham


*
excellent job mates.....awesome suggestion SASSYNESS!!! *


----------



## BigWilliamUK

Thanks for the advice on the best way to introduce myself , i have followed the template so here goes.

Hello everybody, my name is William and I live in Telford England . I found this forum after being told about it by someone on another internet site and really look forward to getting to know you all!
By day I am unemployed :-( currently doing a computer course , by night I turn into Batman and fight crime thats a bad joke i enjoy relaxing by watching tv and playing chess either for a local club or on the internet, i also dabble with scrabble and poker on the internet
I'm a fan of Bon Jovi, Eagles and The Feeling other music too but they're my top 3 . I enjoy going and seeing live comedy and performance musicals ,drama anything really.
Major dislikes Jazz and Irish country music I dont get it at all.

availabe for private messaging, either through this site or [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## seeker421

Hello all,

My name is Randy and I'm a 383 lb 55 yo divorced BHM living in Denver. I'm an artist (abstract oils mainly) and I'm lucky enough to be able to live off of my artwork. 

I'm available for PM's and emails. I'm also terrible at introductions so if I've left something out feel free to ask.


----------



## malefeeder

Im a submissive male feedee ( you read that right). While I'm aware of dominate female feeders I have never come across another submissive male feedee. That doesnt mean finding dominant female feeders is easy. I'm in greater DC area and available. Feel free to ask about the many possible things I have left out.


----------



## HDANGEL15

malefeeder said:


> Im a submissive male feedee ( you read that right). While I'm aware of dominate female feeders I have never come across another submissive male feedee. That doesnt mean finding dominant female feeders is easy. I'm in greater DC area and available. Feel free to ask about the many possible things I have left out.



*seems like all the 20 yr old *FEEDEES* are submissive in my experience online*


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *seems like all the 20 yr old *FEEDEES* are submissive in my experience online*



Maybe their just looking for a free meal? Hell I'll be a submissive feedee too if someone else is willing to foot the grocery bill. That stuff be expensive these days, and I like to save a buck where I can.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Heya!

So I made this account a long, long time ago, but was too shy to actually post anything back then. Millions of years passed. Then a few days ago, someone on fantasyfeeder suggested I check out this forum, which made me remember, "OH YEAH, I'm already there kind of."

So I logged in, lurked for a few days, & now here I am. Again. Yay!

My name's (actually I don't wanna share my name yet), I'm a 113lb 25yo fembot in SoCal, & I like SSBHMs. Right now, I'm just doing freelance tutoring while I look for a real job so I can stop being such a filthy jobless hippy. I enjoy pretending to be Catwoman, & also actually being Catwoman. Will meow for jewels & all that jazz.

I suppose I'll go post pics to follow up on that Catwoman BS now.


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> Maybe their just looking for a free meal? Hell I'll be a submissive feedee too if someone else is willing to foot the grocery bill. That stuff be expensive these days, and I like to save a buck where I can.



*not in my experience...it's entirely a sexual thing and a total turn off for this female.....who likes MEN who are MANLY 

 *


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *not in my experience...it's entirely a sexual thing and a total turn off for this female.....who likes MEN who are MANLY
> 
> *



Hmmm. Sexual you say. That wouldn't work for me, what with this whole marriage thing I got going on. Drat, foiled again in my quest to be chea...er, thrifty. Yeah, that's the word, thrifty.


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> Hmmm. Sexual you say. That wouldn't work for me, what with this whole marriage thing I got going on. Drat, foiled again in my quest to be chea...er, thrifty. Yeah, that's the word, thrifty.


*
yeah that marriage thing can be a BUZZ KILL to us single females......who lust after *REAL MEN* like you *


----------



## Sasquatch!

The Dark Lady said:


> Heya![...]So I logged in, lurked for a few days, & now here I am. Again. Yay!


Welcome back, fembot!



LeoGibson said:


> Maybe their just looking for a free meal? Hell I'll be a submissive feedee too if someone else is willing to foot the grocery bill. That stuff be expensive these days, and I like to save a buck where I can.


Hell yeah, that would be great! As long as they're ok with feeding me mostly salads, vegetable curry and ground turkey bolognese. :happy:


----------



## The Dark Lady

Sasquatch! said:


> Welcome back, fembot!



Thanks, handsome!

It took two days for my first post to get approved, so I wonder how soon this one'll show up . . .


----------



## BigWilliamUK

The Dark Lady said:


> Heya!
> 
> So I made this account a long, long time ago, but was too shy to actually post anything back then. Millions of years passed. Then a few days ago, someone on fantasyfeeder suggested I check out this forum, which made me remember, "OH YEAH, I'm already there kind of."
> 
> So I logged in, lurked for a few days, & now here I am. Again. Yay!
> 
> My name's (actually I don't wanna share my name yet), I'm a 113lb 25yo fembot in SoCal, & I like SSBHMs. Right now, I'm just doing freelance tutoring while I look for a real job so I can stop being such a filthy jobless hippy. I enjoy pretending to be Catwoman, & also actually being Catwoman. Will meow for jewels & all that jazz.
> 
> I suppose I'll go post pics to follow up on that Catwoman BS now.



Hi, nice to meet you.


----------



## samuraiscott

The Dark Lady said:


> Heya!
> 
> So I made this account a long, long time ago, but was too shy to actually post anything back then. Millions of years passed. Then a few days ago, someone on fantasyfeeder suggested I check out this forum, which made me remember, "OH YEAH, I'm already there kind of."
> 
> So I logged in, lurked for a few days, & now here I am. Again. Yay!
> 
> My name's (actually I don't wanna share my name yet), I'm a 113lb 25yo fembot in SoCal, & I like SSBHMs. Right now, I'm just doing freelance tutoring while I look for a real job so I can stop being such a filthy jobless hippy. I enjoy pretending to be Catwoman, & also actually being Catwoman. Will meow for jewels & all that jazz.
> 
> I suppose I'll go post pics to follow up on that Catwoman BS now.



LOL Liked your introduction. Welcome.


----------



## Sasquatch!

The Dark Lady said:


> Thanks, handsome!



This is the part where I start giggling and blush uncontrollably, right?


----------



## The Dark Lady

BigWilliamUK said:


> Hi, nice to meet you.



Thanks, nice to meet you too. 



samuraiscott said:


> LOL Liked your introduction. Welcome.



Thank you kindly!



Sasquatch! said:


> This is the part where I start giggling and blush uncontrollably, right?



Oh I dunno, surprise me.


----------



## Sasquatch!

The Dark Lady said:


> Oh I dunno, surprise me.



*bursts into a full-blown performance of "Summertime" *


----------



## CastingPearls

Sasquatch! said:


> *bursts into a full-blown performance of "Summertime" *


If you really want to blow her away, post the link to your House video.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Sasquatch! said:


> *bursts into a full-blown performance of "Summertime" *



That'll do, Sasquatch. That'll do. 



CastingPearls said:


> If you really want to blow her away, post the link to your House video.



A performance that's not composed of text? Outrageous, I say!


----------



## Sasquatch!

The Dark Lady said:


> That'll do, Sasquatch. That'll do.
> 
> 
> 
> A performance that's not composed of text? Outrageous, I say!



What is it this week with everyone wanting to see that???


----------



## A7XFREAK666 AKA:JesseAlan

hello there i am not new here. i havnt been on here for over 3 years i think. I am a 470 pound, 23 year old guy and tired of being lonely. Id love to meet a girl who likes me for who i am. Hope all of u r nice <3 also im from MA


----------



## fritzi

A7XFREAK666 AKA:JesseAlan said:


> hello there i am not new here. i havnt been on here for over 3 years i think. I am a 470 pound, 23 year old guy and tired of being lonely. Id love to meet a girl who likes me for who i am. Hope all of u r nice <3 also im from MA



We're nice .... except when it comes to torturing the English language  !

So you're really trying to find a girl who hates punctuation?


----------



## Sasquatch!

fritzi said:


> We're nice .... except when it comes to torturing the English language  !
> 
> So you're really trying to find a girl who hates punctuation?



Now now, Fritzi. Play nice. The boy obviously has problems.


----------



## A7XFREAK666 AKA:JesseAlan

I didn't come back to be ripped apart with my spelling. I was never good at grammar and shit


----------



## vardon_grip

A7XFREAK666 AKA:JesseAlan said:


> I didn't come back to be ripped apart with my spelling. I was never good at grammar and shit



This is just one man's opinion. 

I don't think your spelling is "bad". 
I am one of those people who doesn't like textspeak. 
"Good grammar and shit"...isn't shit. I appreciate good grammar and spelling.
I think there are a lot of people who don't _wnt 2 dcode wht U R sayn all tha time_. It is tedious for me to decode textspeak. I disregard the message and the sender. I like to see all the words spelled out when I read a message from someone especially on a forum like Dimensions. I understand that a lot of people use their smartphones to send and reply to all manner of communication. I think it's a bit lazy to not type the 3 letters in the word YOU. I say to myself, "What, those extra 2 letters just tire you out?" Yes, all the kids are doing it...but, a lot of the people here are not kids anymore. And yes, people can "get" what you are saying, but I think it shows an appreciation for your audience to make yourself understood. The responsibility is on you to be understood, not the other way around. If you read stories from people who are looking for a love connection, a couple of things stand out in regards to their likes/dislikes. Good communication and the ability to express oneself. I think it is very difficult for someone to express themselves well using textspeak.

One thing you will need on a forum like Dimensions is tough skin. (And I don't mean the jeans you used to get at Sears) There will be people who are nice and people who are mean. You will read some posts that will make you smile and laugh and other posts that will make you throw up in disgust. Agree or disagree...as long as it follows the forum posting rules it is allowed. There are thousands of members here and chances are high that you will not get along with all of them.

Also remember: Just because someone points out something you posted doesn't necessarily mean they are ripping on you. We are all allowed to express our opinions, even if it is critical.

Welcome back and good luck navigating the waters here.


----------



## CastingPearls

Sasquatch! said:


> What is it this week with everyone wanting to see that???


I haven't seen it in FOREVER!!! DOOOOOO ITTTTTTT!!!!


----------



## Horseman

I'll make this a reintroduction. It's been a long while since I posted.

Back on the boards, checking out the conversation, no longer in North Carolina, but (at least for now) in Kansas and Oklahoma.

Hi, everybody.


----------



## BigWilliamUK

A7XFREAK666 AKA:JesseAlan said:


> I didn't come back to be ripped apart with my spelling. I was never good at grammar and shit



Don't worry about it mate, the first post i made i was pulled up for my use of grammer and spelling. The main thing is you are here and hopefully that will help us all. Find what we are looking for.


----------



## freakyfred

*&#65335;&#65349;&#65356;&#65347;&#65359;&#65357;&#65349; &#65364;&#65359; &#65320;&#65349;&#65356;&#65356;*

no srsly welcome new peoples!


----------



## Sam_aus

Re-introduction!
I am 36 y/old guy from sydney australia
6'3 and weigh 302 Pounds.
Good to see this place is still going!!


----------



## shhtx1970

Well I think we should open a re-introduce ourselves thread. I come here every so often mainly cause work keeps me busy and I forget I am I member and I should check the forums daily. I apologize, real life just keeps me occupied.  Anyways, I moved to San Antonio, TX last year but now I am back in Houston, TX. I enjoy my job here, the job in SA was not really helping me at all except a paycheck. Alright I will break it down:

Age: 41
Zodiac: Virgo/Dog (depends which one you like)
Location: Houston, TX
Interets: Beer, Women, computers, food, more beer, BBQ, women
Occupation: Computer programmer but I think that standard BHM job

What do I plan on getting out of these forums? New prescription for glasses as I strain to read them, new upholestered seat from seating so long to read them, and perhaps some e-friends or maybe I hit the lottery find a gf, lol. But I am going to try and be a bit more active. :eat1:


----------



## ejg1987

Hey everyone  I'm new here. I'm 24 and an FFA in SC.


----------



## BigWilliamUK

ejg1987 said:


> Hey everyone  I'm new here. I'm 24 and an FFA in SC.



Hello nice to meet you


----------



## BigWilliamUK

Ok this is me and my friend figure out which is which :doh: 

View attachment shrek.jpg


----------



## ejg1987

BigWilliamUK said:


> Hello nice to meet you



Nice to meet you too


----------



## danbsc29630

..........


----------



## danbsc29630

ejg1987 said:


> Hey everyone  I'm new here. I'm 24 and an FFA in SC.



Well we are all glad you are here.


----------



## Raleigh N.C. Gentleman

Melian said:


> Yeah, I saw that one first, then saw this. Commented accordingly



Did you really comment accordingly Melian. Did you really. Did you feel better after that. :kiss2:


----------



## shandyman

Hey everyone. I have been around on here for a couple of year, but have had a really busy time since then and have hardly had time to post and talk to anyone
I am a BHM from the UK, I am single and kind of prefer slimmer women. I do love my food but I have a huge amount of interests.
The reason for me not being around? I have been busy doing research and writing a PhD on the evolution of fossil plants anyway I shall stop rambling and leave you good people alone. If anyone wants to get in touch feel free to do so
( [email protected] ) 
oh here is a pic if there are any FFAs here that want to see a big belly


----------



## BigJohn23

I was on dimensions a fews years ago but I'm back looking for old friends & looking to meet some new ones. I'm 36 6'5 around 500 pounds so come say hi


----------



## MissTsatske

Hiya! I've slowly been introducing myself around the boards... I'm Mel and I am a fond admirer of well-rounded men :smitten:






nice to meet everyone, happy to be here, stuff like that!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

MissTsatske said:


> Hiya! I've slowly been introducing myself around the boards... I'm Mel and I am a fond admirer of well-rounded men :smitten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice to meet everyone, happy to be here, stuff like that!



welcome to the boards, cool picture, and prepare for the influx of PMs. Good luck!


----------



## Mordecai

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> welcome to the boards, cool picture, and prepare for the influx of PMs. Good luck!



A deluge of PMs await!


----------



## Sasquatch!

ALL OF THE PMS!

Wait... P.M.s!?

P.M.S?

I GIVE UP


----------



## MissTsatske

well I'd much rather have p.m.s than PMS


----------



## BigJohn23

FFA's who don't care what other people think & are proud to be seen with their fat man in public


----------



## xazavier009

HI my name is xazavier im from Atlanta and i weigh 456 if you want to get to know me more hit me up on skype or yahoo.

YIM xazavier009
Skype lelouch0010


----------



## freakyfred

Welcome MissTsatske and xazavier!


----------



## BigJohn23

I LOVE YOU:smitten:smitten:


----------



## Luvsbellies390

I'm Erin, I'm 22 from Foxboro, Ma. I'm new here & I'm looking for cool people to talk to & looking for any BHM's that wanna talk


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Luvsbellies390 said:


> I'm Erin, I'm 22 from Foxboro, Ma. I'm new here & I'm looking for cool people to talk to & looking for any BHM's that wanna talk



Welcome, enjoy, stick around, partake, answer, share pictures and enjoy the PMs, because there will be plenty.


----------



## Luvsbellies390

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Welcome, enjoy, stick around, partake, answer, share pictures and enjoy the PMs, because there will be plenty.


I'll stick around until I find a man lol


----------



## Tad

Luvsbellies390 said:


> I'll stick around until I find a man lol



It is entirely up to you, but from what Ive observed over the years, more couples have met on Dimensions when one or both were active participants on the boards, such that the potential partner kind of got to know them and got intrigued by them first. (as opposed to the dating site dynamic, where it is all about checking out large numbers of profiles). 

Granted, if all that you are here for is to meet a guy, I guess I could see not wanting to invest too much effort into the site, but the flip side is that putting in some effort to participate may increase the odds of connecting with someone.

Either way, I hope you get good stuff from your time here!


----------



## sarahe543

Hi at LAST i have been able to get my account activated, no idea why it has taken so long. I am Sarah I am in England, and I LOVE bigger men. I am fairly skinny myself, about uk size 8 which is a US size 4. I am dating a BHM for the first time in my life since I was 14 (i am 41 now) and it is amazing! I have always liked bigger men since I was in school i used to look at the art books because they had pictures of fat men in them. What do you want to know? what more to say? Well it is good to have a place like this because I find telling anyone you like big men usually gets a weird reaction.


----------



## shandyman

sarahe543 said:


> Hi at LAST i have been able to get my account activated, no idea why it has taken so long. I am Sarah I am in England, and I LOVE bigger men. I am fairly skinny myself, about uk size 8 which is a US size 4. I am dating a BHM for the first time in my life since I was 14 (i am 41 now) and it is amazing! I have always liked bigger men since I was in school i used to look at the art books because they had pictures of fat men in them. What do you want to know? what more to say? Well it is good to have a place like this because I find telling anyone you like big men usually gets a weird reaction.



Hi Sarah, lovely to see you on here. I always love to hear about a skinny FFA getting together with a big guy. It makes me a bit jealous but also warms my heart a bit.


----------



## JRnTX

Hi everyone, I am a 34 year old hispanic male from San Antonio, TX. I am looking forward to meeting everyone, especially my fellow texans.


----------



## Librarygirl

JRnTX said:


> Hi everyone, I am a 34 year old hispanic male from San Antonio, TX. I am looking forward to meeting everyone, especially my fellow texans.



Welcome to DIMs! I'm an FFA, but sadly not in Texas! Enjoy the site- it is a great community and I've made some good friends, shared a lot and had a lot of laughs in the 'relatively' brief time I've been on here.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Hello everyone. I am a 40 y/o from S.E. Tennessee. Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## imfree

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Hello everyone. I am a 40 y/o from S.E. Tennessee. Nice to meet everyone.



Welcome aboard, Neighbor.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Thank you Sir.


----------



## Fatboi87

Long time lurker finally decided to post  Sorry pic is a bit blurry. 





[/IMG]


----------



## AkaJangles

Hello everyone. 35 y.o. 'bhm' here. Reside in Charlotte, NC. Hope the quotes around bhm don't offend. Just came across this board. Still learning the ropes.  I will likely lurk for a bit, but still a pleasure to 'meet' you all.


----------



## Librarygirl

AkaJangles said:


> Hello everyone. 35 y.o. 'bhm' here. Reside in Charlotte, NC. Hope the quotes around bhm don't offend. Just came across this board. Still learning the ropes.  I will likely lurk for a bit, but still a pleasure to 'meet' you all.



Welcome to the site! I've been on here a while now, but have really got into posting more this past six months or so. 

It's a friendly place so I hope you won't lurk for too long before jumping in and posting! Always worth reading about 'reps' though - I hadn't realised I'd been getting these until I'd been on for a while and people probably thought I was really ungrateful!

Have fun!
Librarygirl


----------



## AkaJangles

Thanks. I didn't read up, but I did move the trackball around until I found the rep icon.


----------



## MrBob

Librarygirl said:


> Welcome to the site! I've been on here a while now, but have really got into posting more this past six months or so.
> 
> It's a friendly place so I hope you won't lurk for too long before jumping in and posting! Always worth reading about 'reps' though - I hadn't realised I'd been getting these until I'd been on for a while and people probably thought I was really ungrateful!
> 
> Have fun!
> Librarygirl



Rep's a funny thing. I'm forever forgetting to rep repworthy comments. And then when I go to rep someone I can't because they're one of the last people I repped. We need a 'you guys are all awesome' button.


----------



## leedsfatboy24

Hey, I'm Toby, I'm 19 and I'm from England 

Just saying Hi to everyone and looking for awesome people to become friends with!


----------



## CastingPearls

Hello new people. Welcome welcome!


----------



## fitforfat

Hi everybody,

I introduced myself a while back, but never really got publicly involved in the boards for some reason, so I decided to reintroduce myself. 

I'm a 25 year old FFA living in South Florida right now. I'm going to school to have a career in the health field (I'm too paranoid to be too specific) and I love to go to the beach, find new restaurants, and just go out with friends in my spare time. 

I'm dating a fat guy (he doesn't like the term BHM) I met through these communities and I feel like a total jerk for not contributing more to the forums that introduced me to the best guy ever. So I promise to post more from now on!


----------



## sarahe543

Hello! yes I notice there are always a load of people on here but they aren't all posting. I know how you feel, admitting you like bigger guys is like coming out, except in my experience it weirds people out more.:doh:


----------



## fitforfat

Haha yeah. I don't plan on really "coming out" to my friends and family, but I think they kind of get the picture from seeing the guys I'm interested in. They say my type is "burly" lol. I think they think it would offend me if they said fat.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Welcome back to the board, FFF. Hope to see you taking a more active part here


----------



## fitforfat

Thanks Sasquatch! I'm definitely trying


----------



## FlashBack

Howdy folks.

Well , let me start by saying that until about a week and a half ago I had no idea that Dim's even existed. So I've spent the last week looking around and checking things out and learning some things that I kind of feel like now I should have already known. Like what BHM stands for, had never heard that term before. If you would have asked me what it stood for, i probably would have said Bacon and Ham Moonpie. But now that I've been properly educated on what it is, I find out that I fall into the category. Needless to say, I'm glad I found you.

I'm from the South, Florida to be exact but I'm so close to Alabama that you can smell it. I'm a big ol boy of 380 and its stacked about 6'6" high. I have an affinity for most things British, especially Black Sabbath and Tottenham Hotspur (COYS!!). I believe that if you can't make fun of it or laugh at it, then its probably not worth talking about. Don't like cats, I've heard they will choke you in your sleep. Circus Clowns, I avoid them. '67 GTO, best muscle car ever made. Well, that's the cliff notes version of me, anything else just ask.

Looking forward to getting to know you folks :bow:


----------



## fitforfat

Yay welcome!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Welcome, Flashback!


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm totally cool with BHM meaning Bacon Ham Moonpie.


Welcome!


----------



## sarahe543

I love a good bacon ham moonpie ! Welcome


----------



## imfree

Well BHM, Bacon, Ham, Moonpie seems to look fine as a term of endearment.:doh:

Welcome aboard, Flashback.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Big Halitosis Mouth.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Beastly, Hairy Mofo.


----------



## MrBob

Bad Hair Mullet?


----------



## sarahe543

Big Hairy Moobs


----------



## imfree

sarahe543 said:


> Big Hairy Moobs



Hahaha! I'd be guilty, as charged, on that one.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Burger Hand Mouth

in that order


----------



## Librarygirl

Bit behind here, but out of interest, what is a moonpie? 

I think I'd prefer a BHM (traditional meaning) than a bacon and ham moonpie (as I don't like bacon or ham, lol!)


----------



## Sasquatch!

Librarygirl said:


> Bit behind here, but out of interest, what is a moonpie?
> 
> I think I'd prefer a BHM (traditional meaning) than a bacon and ham moonpie (as I don't like bacon or ham, lol!)



I can understand not liking ham, but bacon? Tsk tsk. A lean piece of crispily grilled bacon is delicious!


----------



## fitforfat

Librarygirl said:


> Bit behind here, but out of interest, what is a moonpie?
> 
> I think I'd prefer a BHM (traditional meaning) than a bacon and ham moonpie (as I don't like bacon or ham, lol!)



That blows my mind! Bacon is one of the most delicious things on Earth, but I guess I have to agree with the overall sentiment. I would still rather have a Big Handsome Man in my life than any food, even bacon.


----------



## djudex

Librarygirl said:


> Bit behind here, but out of interest, what is a moonpie?



A tasty treat made of cookies, chocolate and marshmallow fluff stuff


----------



## FlashBack

djudex said:


> A tasty treat made of cookies, chocolate and marshmallow fluff stuff



I like the strawberry myself. Moonpies with RC Cola is a delicacy in the South.:eat2:


----------



## freakyfred

We have moonpies here, just under a different name.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

freakyfred said:


> We have moonpies here, just under a different name.



those sound so much more badass.


----------



## Librarygirl

djudex said:


> A tasty treat made of cookies, chocolate and marshmallow fluff stuff
> 
> They look delicious! Mystery solved!





FlashBack said:


> I like the strawberry myself. Moonpies with RC Cola is a delicacy in the South.:eat2:



Well I'll be in the South USA in a few weeks, so I'll make sure I look out for this local delicacy!



freakyfred said:


> We have moonpies here, just under a different name.



Ahh yes! The good old wagon wheel. They do taste a bit of the plastic though...



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> those sound so much more badass.



Haha! And there was me thinking that moonpies sounded more exciting...Not badass, but somehow like something from some children's fairytale,lol!

I shall go to the South and get myself a moonpie! It's up there on my list of "Things to do in the USA". I'd also like to see a raccoon, having finally spotted some chipmunks on my last trip.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Librarygirl said:


> Well I'll be in the South USA in a few weeks, so I'll make sure I look out for this local delicacy!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh yes! The good old wagon wheel. They do taste a bit of the plastic though...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! And there was me thinking that moonpies sounded more exciting...Not badass, but somehow like something from some children's fairytale,lol!
> 
> I shall go to the South and get myself a moonpie! It's up there on my list of "Things to do in the USA". I'd also like to see a raccoon, having finally spotted some chipmunks on my last trip.



You should come to Seattle!! We can have se...we can have tea!!


----------



## Librarygirl

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You should come to Seattle!! We can have se...we can have tea!!


 
Well Seattle certainly seems to have a lot going for it!

Tea would be delightful!

Would that be hot, sweet tea we'd make?


----------



## sarahe543

get a *tea *room


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Librarygirl said:


> Well Seattle certainly seems to have a lot going for it!
> 
> Tea would be delightful!
> 
> Would that be hot, sweet tea we'd make?



Oh, you :wubu: the tea is always sweet when I'm involved. 

I'll get us tea set up at the fairmont.


----------



## theronin23

freakyfred said:


> We have moonpies here, just under a different name.



Just wondering, was there much in the way of covered wagon usage in the UK and Ireland? I honestly do not know. They've normally got more of an 1800s, "going out west" type history in 'Murica


----------



## Librarygirl

sarahe543 said:


> get a *tea *room



Haha! I wanted to rep you, but it wouldn't let me



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Oh, you :wubu: the tea is always sweet when I'm involved.
> 
> I'll get us tea set up at the fairmont.



Oh Hozay! Quenching our thirsts with tea sounds lovely.

The Fairmont!
http://www.fairmont.com/seattle/media/photos/

The perfect setting for a long and private tea ceremony!


----------



## ManBeef

Hi... I'm Manbeef?


----------



## HDANGEL15

Librarygirl said:


> Well I'll be in the South USA in a few weeks, so I'll make sure I look out for this local delicacy!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh yes! The good old wagon wheel. They do taste a bit of the plastic though...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! And there was me thinking that moonpies sounded more exciting...Not badass, but somehow like something from some children's fairytale,lol!
> 
> I shall go to the South and get myself a moonpie! It's up there on my list of "Things to do in the USA". I'd also like to see a raccoon, having finally spotted some chipmunks on my last trip.


*
well in the south you might be finding some *WHOOPIE PIES* * 

View attachment whoopie_pie.jpg


----------



## Librarygirl

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> well in the south you might be finding some *WHOOPIE PIES* *



Haha! The name does make me smile. 
Duly added to the "Must have" list. I love the USA!!!! After holidays in countries where I ended up living off biscuits rather than risk food poisoning, it is so great to go somewhere with so much good food. Sigh...I could eat a chocolate babka or a Philly cheesesteak right now....


----------



## Tad

LG: but do you love the food in the US the most? Or seeing the number of guys who have clearly eaten a _lot of that food? ;-)_


----------



## Librarygirl

Tad said:


> LG: but do you love the food in the US the most? Or seeing the number of guys who have clearly eaten a _lot of that food? ;-)_


_

Oh decisions, decisions! I think on balance I love both! And I am a complete sucker for an American accent. So it's a win-win really - I just love the place. Now I just need a nice BHM to share that delicious food with!_


----------



## MrBob

theronin23 said:


> Just wondering, was there much in the way of covered wagon usage in the UK and Ireland? I honestly do not know. They've normally got more of an 1800s, "going out west" type history in 'Murica



There's certainly evidence of it in the 13th Century...see!


----------



## sarahe543

The advertising slogan for Wagon wheels when i was a child in the 70's/80's was 'so big you gotta grin to get it in'

Hell yeah the food in the US is crazy compared to what we are used to in the uk. I went to New York in 1997 because I won a holiday
Went to a diner and ordered an omelette.
with it came a side salad as big as a small family car, AND two pieces of toast with grape jelly and butter. WTF?

anyway in case anyone missed me before hello I am Sarah


----------



## CastingPearls

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> well in the south you might be finding some *WHOOPIE PIES* *


You can get these in Amish country in PA too. In fact, I'm eating carrot cake whoopie pies right now.


----------



## BigWheels

mmmmmmm bacon.... oops, I think I just got my keyboard wet.:eat2:


----------



## runningsoft

Hey All, 

My name is Ryah, (yes, it's a guys name). I've been a member for a couple of years. I have recently taken some time two write WG stories, rather long ones but have always been into gaining. 

Only recently have I begun to really add on weight, so it's a welcome change, since now I write about it ^^


----------



## MysteriousVik

Hello again everyone!i Registered on here last year, but wasnt really active for some reason. 
The cold autumn is closing in, and always feel sorta lonely this time of year. 
Anyway, will look to be more active from now on.

And btw. some of the ladies i've seen on here are absolutely fucking fantastic!


----------



## howitzerbelly

Been lurking for years have not said hi in awhile. SO HI!!!


----------



## Librarygirl

djudex said:


> A tasty treat made of cookies, chocolate and marshmallow fluff stuff





FlashBack said:


> I like the strawberry myself. Moonpies with RC Cola is a delicacy in the South.:eat2:





HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> well in the south you might be finding some *WHOOPIE PIES* *



I went to Charleston and I got some Moon Pies!!! I have to say vanilla / white was less impressive than a regular wagon wheel, but I have packets of dark chocolate mint and peanut butter to look forward to! Thank you for the recommendation!

My goodness there is some amazing food here though. Today I enjoyed a peach cupcake and cherry smash soda fountain in Leopold's Ice Cream in Savannah as well as some wonderful food in Lady and Sons.

I just need a BHM to help me out with it so I can stay a slim FFA!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Librarygirl said:


> I went to Charleston and I got some Moon Pies!!! I have to say vanilla / white was less impressive than a regular wagon wheel, but I have packets of dark chocolate mint and peanut butter to look forward to! Thank you for the recommendation!
> 
> My goodness there is some amazing food here though. Today I enjoyed a peach cupcake and cherry smash soda fountain in Leopold's Ice Cream in Savannah as well as some wonderful food in Lady and Sons.
> 
> I just need a BHM to help me out with it so I can stay a slim FFA!



*HOORAY for MOONPIES!!!! welcome to the USA!!!!*


----------



## JayDanger

Hey everyone!

So I guess this is more of a re-introduction. I posted a bunch on here a while back, and then life got in the way. Now I'm back! Hope to reacquaint myself with all of you!


----------



## lynn

Hi everyone. I was here before, but I had used a different email account that I don't use anymore.

About me: I am 26, live just outside of NYC, and work outdoors a lot. I like video games and scifi, science and cars, and would like to get a scooter or motorcycle, but am too scared to get my permit. I've dated small, medium, thick and very round men in the past, and I prefer very large. To me, it is very masculine, gut and all. As this is the only place on the web where women who appreciate full-bodied men can gather, I'm excited to meet other women like me and the men who love to be doted on!


----------



## HDANGEL15

lynn said:


> Hi everyone. I was here before, but I had used a different email account that I don't use anymore.
> 
> About me: I am 26, live just outside of NYC, and work outdoors a lot. I like video games and scifi, science and cars, and would like to get a scooter or motorcycle, but am too scared to get my permit. I've dated small, medium, thick and very round men in the past, and I prefer very large. To me, it is very masculine, gut and all. As this is the only place on the web where women who appreciate full-bodied men can gather, I'm excited to meet other women like me and the men who love to be doted on!



*welcome...GO GET YOUR FREAKING LICENSE...you won't believe the world it will open up to you...especially big gnarly biker dudes ....just saying*


----------



## ottertime

I'm a black nice guy that lives in Michigan. and looking for other that in in the area.


----------



## Elementary_penguin

Hello all,

Long time Dims member, but new to this board.. 

I'm 28 and from the south coast of Ireland. I work in community arts and my interests/hobbies include photography, science, art, music, naff jumpers, colourdy stuff, gaming, politics, vinyl collecting, DJing and tumblr

I'm 6'3, 250lbs (or therebouts) with a serious interest in feeding/gaining. Short-term goal is 280, but hope to get well over 300 eventually. In a lovely, but fat-unfriendly relationship. Would love to meet folk for chats and laughs


----------



## satchmojazz

Hello all, I'm a long time reader but rarely post. I'm an FA/sort-of-gainer, 5' 9" and 330 lbs. I'm in the Central Florida area and somewhat of a closet FA. Would love to chat with like minded guys or girls who like big guys (seems rare). Thanks!


----------



## scrambledegg

Hello!

I've been involved in this community for a long long time now, but primarily over at FF (which I'm sure most of you know), where I have been an admin, and heavily involved in the site, events etc for some time.

However I've stepped back from that somewhat and become more of a lurker I suppose. Being an admin is a thankless task!

I've felt for a while now that I needed a change of scenery, so I'm going to give this place a proper go, as opposed to a cursory look every now and again.

I've met some fantastic people from FF over the years, some of them are also on this board, but I'm not going to give any names! 

In terms of what I'm into, I'm a fat guy, and I like that, and would be happy to get bigger, but I also have a preference for bigger girls, but at the same time I can sometimes love really slim ones (yes I'm odd I know and probably far too picky)!

I've been involved with FF since 2008, and in that time I've met something like 12 people now, which might seem a lot, but it's not really, I mean it's 3 per year if you average it out! Being honest at first it was probably more one night stands / hookups but that is really not what I'm looking for now. I've even gone to the States twice to meet people, which was probably a bit crazy, but I had a great time on both occasions. I do have one person (again who's abroad d'oh) that I'm very close to, but as yet I don't know if that's going to work out, but I'm hopeful.

Ideally though I want to try to meet someone closer, who's in to all of this stuff, but also has a lot of interests outside it too. I'm not just about eating all day! I love motorsport, cinema, eating out, beer festivals, random roadtrips and lots of other things.

I've previously posted photos on here that included my face, but I've removed them, as for a start they were old and I'm bigger now, and secondly I'm a bit more paranoid these days, but I will post something soon when I figure out how to attach things, (any ideas?).

Hopefully chat to all of you soon!


----------



## scrambledegg

Hello!

I've been involved in this community for a long long time now, but primarily over at FF (which I'm sure most of you know), where I have been an admin, and heavily involved in the site, events etc for some time.

However I've stepped back from that somewhat and become more of a lurker I suppose. Being an admin is a thankless task!

I've felt for a while now that I needed a change of scenery, so I'm going to give this place a proper go, as opposed to a cursory look every now and again.

I've met some fantastic people from FF over the years, some of them are also on this board, but I'm not going to give any names! 

In terms of what I'm into, I'm a fat guy, and I like that, and would be happy to get bigger, but I also have a preference for bigger girls, but at the same time I can sometimes love really slim ones (yes I'm odd I know and probably far too picky)!

I've been involved with FF since 2008, and in that time I've met something like 12 people now, which might seem a lot, but it's not really, I mean it's 3 per year if you average it out! Being honest at first it was probably more one night stands / hookups but that is really not what I'm looking for now. I've even gone to the States twice to meet people, which was probably a bit crazy, but I had a great time on both occasions, but nothing came of it. I do have one person (again who's abroad d'oh) that I'm very close to, but as yet I don't know if that's going to work out, but I'm hopeful.

Ideally though I want to try to meet someone closer, who's in to all of this stuff, but also has a lot of interests outside it too. I'm not just about eating all day! I love motorsport, cinema, eating out, beer festivals, random roadtrips and lots of other things.

I've previously posted photos on here that included my face, but I've removed them, as for a start they were old and I'm bigger now, and secondly I'm a bit more paranoid these days, but I will post something soon when I figure out how to attach things, (any ideas?).

Hopefully chat to all of you soon!


----------



## scrambledegg

Idiot! I posted it twice when I went to edit it! Now I can't work out how to delete it! Sorry I'm such a N00b!


----------



## MillyLittleMonster

Haha Ross great start.


----------



## scrambledegg

MillyLittleMonster said:


> Haha Ross great start.


Oit you cheeky sod using my real name!


----------



## Candyholicxx

Hi! My name's Candy (or Seilii irl) and I'm so excited to *finally* be 18 and therefore able to join these forums!!
I'm from the South of Ireland and sitting my final exams in a few months.

I'm crazy about fat boys but have no intention of gaining myself. Hoping to enjoy some awesome conversations with like-minded people.

Everybody seems so lovely :3


----------



## Elementary_penguin

Candyholicxx said:


> Hi! My name's Candy (or Seilii irl) and I'm so excited to *finally* be 18 and therefore able to join these forums!!
> I'm from the South of Ireland and sitting my final exams in a few months.
> 
> I'm crazy about fat boys but have no intention of gaining myself. Hoping to enjoy some awesome conversations with like-minded people.
> 
> Everybody seems so lovely :3



Welcome local lady


----------



## biglynch

greetings peoples, go nuts and post with reckless abandon.


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to the site! 



Candyholicxx said:


> Hi! My name's Candy (or Seilii irl) and I'm so excited to *finally* be 18 and therefore able to join these forums!!
> I'm from the South of Ireland and sitting my final exams in a few months.
> 
> I'm crazy about fat boys but have no intention of gaining myself. Hoping to enjoy some awesome conversations with like-minded people.
> 
> Everybody seems so lovely :3


----------



## Candyholicxx

Thank you guys :3


----------



## Elementary_penguin

Elementary_penguin said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Long time Dims member, but new to this board..
> 
> I'm 28 and from the south coast of Ireland. I work in community arts and my interests/hobbies include photography, science, art, music, naff jumpers, colourdy stuff, gaming, politics, vinyl collecting, DJing and tumblr
> 
> I'm 6'3, 250lbs (or therebouts) with a serious interest in feeding/gaining. Short-term goal is 280, but hope to get well over 300 eventually. In a lovely, but fat-unfriendly relationship. Would love to meet folk for chats and laughs



Correction.. Now single


----------



## f0nzw0rth

Hello all...
the name's Chris
Im 29 from NYC..im 6'1'' and about 360lbs
im a stand up comic who enjoys the BBC and hates writing about himself lol


----------



## viracocha

HDANGEL15 said:


> *welcome...GO GET YOUR FREAKING LICENSE...you won't believe the world it will open up to you...especially big gnarly biker dudes ....just saying*


Totally tried to rep you for big biker dudes, but apparently I have to spread some again before I can give you more.


----------



## shantheman145

im Shannon. 23, live in Arizona, and i'm chubby. ha.


----------



## Shymoda

Hi, boys and girls!
I'm ordinary student from Russia. 
Forum registration wasn't easy, because russian mail servers aren't supported here 
I like guys with cute round bellies :wubu: . That says it all, I think. 
But we have no sites with such thematics in Russia :really sad:
This forum is very nice. I very like board with stories - it's so exciting, especially at night


----------



## Shymoda

RyanTheFeedee said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and new to all of this. I've know I wanted to get big and fat ever since I was a kid but I kept is good shape all through high school because that was the norm. I'm 22 now and I'm finally accepting that this is a big part of who I am, and I'm letting myself get a bit chubby for the first time! It's scary, exciting, and confusing all at once haha! What do you guys think?



You look great, I think. Nice belly.


----------



## Tad

Welcome Shannon, Shymoda--I hope we'll hear lots from both of you!

Shymoda, glad you managed to overcome the technical challenges and get registered here!


----------



## AmandaFA

Hello everyone...my name is Amanda and I'm a 20 year old FA. I've always been this way and I never really knew why. I love my men big. Extremely so. I used to be open about my obsession but then my "friends" made fun of me. And not behind my back...they did it out loud in the class room with my super sized crush at the table next to me.. So when I found this website I fell in love with it. I don't feel like a freak anymore... Thank you dimensions!!! I'm here to make friends so please message me.


----------



## MrBob

AmandaFA said:


> Hello everyone...my name is Amanda and I'm a 20 year old FA. I've always been this way and I never really knew why. I love my men big. Extremely so. I used to be open about my obsession but then my "friends" made fun of me. And not behind my back...they did it out loud in the class room with my super sized crush at the table next to me.. So when I found this website I fell in love with it. I don't feel like a freak anymore... Thank you dimensions!!! I'm here to make friends so please message me.


Welcome! You're not a freak, just someone with discerning tastes. Make sure you post a lot, we're all quite friendly once you get to know us.


----------



## BigWilliamUK

Hello everyone old and new.
Ive been away for a bit! , but now im back with a much move positive outlook (personality transplant complete ). 
Hope everyone has been keeping well.


----------



## BLK360

MrBob said:


> Welcome! You're not a freak, just someone with discerning tastes. Make sure you post a lot, we're all quite friendly once you get to know us.



Even if a few do bite a little, still friendly.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Hi new people, welcome and enjoy the show. If someone says something to you and you're not sure if it's a joke, snark or serious, ask "Tad." Tad has all the answers. As well a "Dromond" they are the wisemen of this board.


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hi new people, welcome and enjoy the show. If someone says something to you and you're not sure if it's a joke, snark or serious, ask "Tad." Tad has all the answers. As well a "Dromond" they are the wisemen of this board.




Yep. Whorezay knows what he's talking about


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hi new people, welcome and enjoy the show. If someone says something to you and you're not sure if it's a joke, snark or serious, ask "Tad." Tad has all the answers. As well a "Dromond" they are the wisemen of this board.



Pretty sure everyone here is super nice


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> Pretty sure everyone here is super nice



TROOOOLLLLLL!!


----------



## djudex

BigChaz said:


> Pretty sure everyone here is super nice



Actually I'm a prick.

Fuck you.


----------



## jagtd

Hey. 18 year old just looking to talk with like minded people.


----------



## Sasquatch!

jagtd said:


> Hey. 18 year old just looking to talk with like minded people.



What is your mind like?


----------



## jagtd

Sasquatch! said:


> What is your mind like?



Interested in women with higher mass so to speak.


----------



## fritzi

jagtd said:


> Interested in women with higher mass so to speak.



Ummm .... then you might have ended up on the wrong board.

This one is here for all types of women interested in men with higher mass.


----------



## JenFromOC

jagtd said:


> Interested in women with higher mass so to speak.



Wow. So clever to speak of BBW in code. Impressive. I pictured you (even though I don't know what you look like) saying that in an english accent, drinking a cup of tea with your pinky extended, twirling the end of your moustache.


----------



## Sasquatch!

JenFromOC said:


> Wow. So clever to speak of BBW in code. Impressive. I pictured you (even though I don't know what you look like) saying that in an english accent, drinking a cup of tea with your pinky extended, twirling the end of your moustache.



Oh please. We pinky-extending tea drinkers aren't averse to professing our preference for "A chunky piece of Lady's bum".


----------



## JenFromOC

Sasquatch! said:


> Oh please. We pinky-extending tea drinkers aren't averse to professing our preference for "A chunky piece of Lady's bum".



Is that kinda like, "I prefer gentlemen of the larger persuasion....on the upper end of the scale, if you will...."

So creepy. So, so creepy.


----------



## Sasquatch!

JenFromOC said:


> Is that kinda like, "I prefer gentlemen of the larger persuasion....on the upper end of the scale, if you will...."
> 
> So creepy. So, so creepy.



Sorry, I've just been informed a better way of putting it is "I'd hit that juicy piece of ass".


----------



## JenFromOC

Sasquatch! said:


> Sorry, I've just been informed a better way of putting it is "I'd hit that juicy piece of ass".



At least it's straightforward! And being upfront about your desires to hump the shit outta someone is less creepy that trying to be slick lol


----------



## MrBob

JenFromOC said:


> At least it's straightforward! And being upfront about your desires to hump the shit outta someone is less creepy that trying to be slick lol



Ah but the english language is at it's zenith when it's content is delivered with an oratorical flourish, my dear *twirls moustache triumphantly*


----------



## jagtd

JenFromOC said:


> Wow. So clever to speak of BBW in code. Impressive. I pictured you (even though I don't know what you look like) saying that in an english accent, drinking a cup of tea with your pinky extended, twirling the end of your moustache.



Actually I was drinking Milo. But you were right about the pinky extended. Though I'm born in the states I can pull of a great london accent (of the more ghetto variety i'm afraid).


----------



## sarahe543

hi newbies im Sarah I've always liked fat men. my first boyfriend when i was 14 was super cuddly. See no messing with words. Surely you can't be of a fat persuasion anyway, like 'look this big belly and thighs and moobs MAY be persuaded to be called fat '


----------



## BigChaz

My name is Chaz and I'm here to fuck.

Edit: Sorry, I meant to type "Hey to all the newbies!" but it came out wrong


----------



## biglynch

My morning wake up tea, and i can confirm i feel as rough as i look. 
Oh and hi to all the new pups. 

View attachment rsz_img_20121129_123725-1.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

You look so cuddly.

#cougarlove




biglynch said:


> My morning wake up tea, and i can confirm i feel as rough as i look.
> Oh and hi to all the new pups.


----------



## BigMusicMan

I guess since Im a BHM this is the place to introduce myself so Whats Up!


----------



## JenFromOC

biglynch said:


> My morning wake up tea, and i can confirm i feel as rough as i look.
> Oh and hi to all the new pups.



Ha! Pinky extended! I love it!


----------



## Lollipops

Um, hey. I'm Lili, a 21 year-old from Brazil. I've lurked on these boards from a long, long time, but I finally got the guts to join. So, well, hello!

I consider myself a FFA. I've been interested in big guys since I became interested in boys, it seems. My first crush was on my history teacher, a BHM, when I was on 4th grade. I'm attracted to some thin men, but it seems my preference will always be the heavier ones.

I'm a vet student, starting my third year. I love animals since I can remember and I'm a proud owner of several rescued pets, most of them unable to be re-homed otherwise, due to physical or mental handicaps. I plan to specialize in treating exotic animals. 

I also love to draw, it's my favorite thing to do to relax. I used to post my art online, but I've been way too busy lately. Hopefully I'll be able to pick up the slack once I begin my holidays. I also love gaming, movies and animation.

Well, that's it, I guess. Sorry for the rambling!  I'm looking forward to meet you all!


----------



## freakyfred

Welcome new peoples!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Indeed! Welcome new people! Sort yourself into the appropriate group: "Worth talking to" or "Wair be wimmin?".


----------



## Lollipops

Sasquatch! said:


> Indeed! Welcome new people! Sort yourself into the appropriate group: "Worth talking to" or "Wair be wimmin?".








Is there a "Wair be Min" option?


----------



## MrBob

Welcome guys, make yourselves at home. Get involved in threads!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Lollipops said:


> Um, hey. I'm Lili, a 21 year-old from Brazil. I've lurked on these boards from a long, long time, but I finally got the guts to join. So, well, hello!
> 
> I consider myself a FFA. I've been interested in big guys since I became interested in boys, it seems. My first crush was on my history teacher, a BHM, when I was on 4th grade. I'm attracted to some thin men, but it seems my preference will always be the heavier ones.



I just recently joined in too... yay us! Hehe. I have a similiar attraction to bigger guys, they're way comfier anyway hehe. My 7th grade teacher was soo tall and he was a pretty husky guy but he was super hot!


----------



## Surlysomething

Your English is wonderful. Welcome to the site!




Lollipops said:


> Um, hey. I'm Lili, a 21 year-old from Brazil. I've lurked on these boards from a long, long time, but I finally got the guts to join. So, well, hello!
> 
> I consider myself a FFA. I've been interested in big guys since I became interested in boys, it seems. My first crush was on my history teacher, a BHM, when I was on 4th grade. I'm attracted to some thin men, but it seems my preference will always be the heavier ones.
> 
> I'm a vet student, starting my third year. I love animals since I can remember and I'm a proud owner of several rescued pets, most of them unable to be re-homed otherwise, due to physical or mental handicaps. I plan to specialize in treating exotic animals.
> 
> I also love to draw, it's my favorite thing to do to relax. I used to post my art online, but I've been way too busy lately. Hopefully I'll be able to pick up the slack once I begin my holidays. I also love gaming, movies and animation.
> 
> Well, that's it, I guess. Sorry for the rambling!  I'm looking forward to meet you all!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Lollipops said:


> Is there a "Wair be Min" option?



.....I had not considered that. *ushers you to the appropriate seat*






x0emnem0x said:


> I just recently joined in too...



Then welcome to you too. The most important thing to remember is indeed:



> make yourselves at home. Get involved in threads!


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Hi there everyone!

I'm Lulu and I'm a 20 year old FFA currently living in New York. I've liked big guys (and girls) for as long as I can remember and I'm pleased to say I have an amazing Big Handsome Boyfriend.

I attend a University where I study Creative Writing: a.k.a. prepare myself for the rigorous life path of sobbing over rejection slips. 

I like studying folklore, mythology, and religion and participating in various artsy-fartsy activities. I'm from California and I love swimming and the beach. Lakes and woods are also pretty rad. 

I have another intro in the main thread so...yeah. Nice to meet you all! 

(And hey to the other new FFAs.)


----------



## b1gcody

Hello there folks. Cody, 21 year old big guy from Virginia. Been lurkin here for awhile now, finally decided to join up.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

jesus, where did all these women come from?

welcome men and women. 

If you're not sure how to dive in, look at some of the recent posts for prime examples of what NOT to do. 

Enjoy your stay.


----------



## freakyfred

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> If you're not sure how to dive in, look at some of the recent posts for prime examples of what NOT to do.



What's his face is now a cautionary tale isn't he?


----------



## CastingPearls

Welcome, new people!!!


----------



## Mordecai

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> If you're not sure how to dive in, look at some of the recent posts for prime examples of what NOT to do.



Things you should do:

Always flirt with Hozay, always.


----------



## MrBob

Never mind Hozay...flirt with everyone. Share the love!


----------



## JenFromOC

MrBob said:


> Never mind Hozay...flirt with everyone. Share the love!



Agreed :eat2:


----------



## SilverShoes

Ok. 
For the start: Im shy. 
37 and still shy. This happens. Been lurking here. Learned a lot )) Basically, learned that there is actually a word for what I am  FFA. 
_OMG!!!! Im not a freak!! Funny to learn this at my age )) But it feels great._ 
Ok. Been lurking )) Had to drink some single malt scotch to post this. (Talisker, good old Talisker) 
You girls and guys are awesome!


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

SilverShoes said:


> Ok.
> For the start: Im shy.
> 37 and still shy. This happens. Been lurking here. Learned a lot )) Basically, learned that there is actually a word for what I am  FFA.
> _OMG!!!! Im not a freak!! Funny to learn this at my age )) But it feels great._
> Ok. Been lurking )) Had to drink some single malt scotch to post this. (Talisker, good old Talisker)
> You girls and guys are awesome!



Hi there fellow new FFA! Isn't it wonderful to get confirmation that your preferences are okay and that others even *gasp* _share them_?


----------



## SilverShoes

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> Hi there fellow new FFA! Isn't it wonderful to get confirmation that your preferences are okay and that others even *gasp* _share them_?



Abosulety wonderful!! 
Yes, I admitted my prefeneces to myself, but never to _any other person_!! 


P.S. Just in case: English is not my native language, so, sorry in advance ))


----------



## MrBob

Welcome! Which country in Northern Europe are you from?

PS...your English is fine.


----------



## SilverShoes

Between 45 and 60 N latitude and 30.15 E longitude )) 
Being silly )) it's Talisker to blame ...


----------



## Sasquatch!

I think the real question burning in people's hearts is.... do you have a sexy accent?


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Sasquatch! said:


> I think the real question burning in people's hearts is.... do you have a sexy accent?



Yes, do tell. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Sasquatch!

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> Yes, do tell. Inquiring minds want to know.



I've never thought about it before, but that's a bit of a redundant statement, isn't it?

Even if one is asking just to be polite--in which case, shouldn't the emphasis be on the polite people rather than the enquiring minds?


----------



## MrBob

Sasquatch! said:


> I think the real question burning in people's hearts is.... do you have a sexy accent?



Oh dear, I can't cope with any more sexy accents, they'll be the death of me.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Sasquatch! said:


> I've never thought about it before, but that's a bit of a redundant statement, isn't it?
> 
> Even if one is asking just to be polite--in which case, shouldn't the emphasis be on the polite people rather than the enquiring minds?



Hmm, I never really thought of that either. It's just a phrase my Mom uses a lot that I I picked up, but now that I'm actually reading it I see what you mean. As I was typing it something felt off that I couldn't pinpoint.


----------



## SilverShoes

Sasquatch! said:


> I think the real question burning in people's hearts is.... do you have a sexy accent?



I'm afraid it is not for me to judge )) An accent I definately have, but is it sexy?...
Although in the US I've been more than once taken for British due to the accent )) And once - for Irish, due to combination of the accent and the colour of my hair )))


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

SilverShoes said:


> I'm afraid it is not for me to judge )) An accent I definately have, but is it sexy?...
> Although in the US I've been more than once taken for British due to the accent )) And once - for Irish, due to combination of the accent and the colour of my hair )))



I love your accent. Take me now!!:wubu:


----------



## SilverShoes

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I love your accent. Take me now!!:wubu:



Never thought Im that good at describing sounds with words )))


----------



## Cobra Verde

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> jesus, where did all these women come from?


Well, when a Mommy and a Daddy love each other very much...


----------



## MrBob

The Daddy lost in a high stakes game of 'Just the Tip'


----------



## Castelen

Hello!

I'd like to introduce myself. I'm 23 year old _BHM_ from Finland.
Since the ever important strategic measurements are mandatoryrolleyes in the introductory posts, here they are: 
I'm 6'3" -ish and somewhere around 350-400 in weight (that is lbs not kg, even though I think imperial units are from the stone age).

Don't worry, I won't me making "I'm just wondering" threads anytime soon, atleast until the promised steady stream of sexy FFAs stop throwing themselves at me in here.

In all seriousness couple of months ago I was wonderingdoh if the male FA - female fattie fetishm had an female counterpart. A little research and I found this place, been lurking since.

You wont get my photo yet, maybe later. Knowing the nature of the internet I'm not yet willing to plaster my face all over it.

More about myself:
Since I live in Finland, I love metal. That's not nearly as uncommon in here as it is in the rest of the world. I am also a self confessed nerd and I love TV shows, especially american ones.




SilverShoes said:


> Between 45 and 60 N latitude and 30.15 E longitude ))
> Being silly )) it's Talisker to blame ...



Judging from the eyeless emoticons I'd say you're from Russia, am I right?
30.15 E longitude could put you somewhere around St. Petersburg?
Could you tell me why don't the russians use eyes in their smileys? Something to do with the russian keyboard layout?


----------



## SilverShoes

Oh, dear, why Im too old - 6'3" -ish and somewhere around 350-400 in weight  what a nice size )) 

I should have known that it would take a neighbour to locate me with frightening preciseness )))

Smileys, hmm  I never ever paid attention to this! )) Seriously, I dont know )))


----------



## Mordecai

I never noticed that about Russian posters. I've had nothing but nice experiences with Russians.


----------



## SilverShoes

Mordecai said:


> I've had nothing but nice experiences with Russians.



Nice to hear that ))


----------



## Tad

Castelen said:


> Judging from the eyeless emoticons I'd say you're from Russia, am I right?
> 30.15 E longitude could put you somewhere around St. Petersburg?
> Could you tell me why don't the russians use eyes in their smileys? Something to do with the russian keyboard layout?





SilverShoes said:


> Oh, dear, why Im too old - 6'3" -ish and somewhere around 350-400 in weight  what a nice size ))
> 
> I should have known that it would take a neighbour to locate me with frightening preciseness )))
> 
> Smileys, hmm  I never ever paid attention to this! )) Seriously, I dont know )))



I loved this little bit of detective work--it is an amazingly small world!

And Silver Shoes..... complete out of the blue question-- maybe you are old enough to know....I got to briefly visit St. Petersburg (under the old name) back in '85, and along with all the expected delights of the trip I was blown away by the ice cream--simple blocks of white ice cream, but better than any I had eaten in my life until then (that I paid so much attention to this perhaps explains why I post on this board!) I've been curious for years....with all the changes that Russia has gone through since then, have they ruined the ice cream?


----------



## SilverShoes

Tad, they did their best to ruin, but !! There are some manufactures who managed to save the old taste! 
Of course Im old enough to remember! I even remember how much it cost, in old Soviet money ))) 

Is this what you mean? 

http://www.xk1.ru/catalog/category/9/


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Castelen said:


> More about myself:
> Since I live in Finland, I love metal. That's not nearly as uncommon in here as it is in the rest of the world.



Have you ever listened to:
Finntroll
Korpiklaani
Nightwish
Tarot

or, even though they're not from Finland:

Epica
Kamelot
Eluveitie
Delain
Avantasia
Within Temptation
Symphony X

Just curious. I'm American, by the way.


----------



## Cobra Verde

*loading alternate smartass answer*




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> jesus, where did all these women come from?


Some dude's rib.


----------



## Castelen

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> Have you ever listened to:
> Finntroll
> Korpiklaani
> Nightwish
> Tarot
> 
> or, even though they're not from Finland:
> 
> Epica
> Kamelot
> Eluveitie
> Delain
> Avantasia
> Within Temptation
> Symphony X
> 
> Just curious. I'm American, by the way.



I've heard most of them, but Finntroll, Nightwish, Tarot, Kamelot and Eluveitie are in my playlist.

Even though you are American, I don't find it weird that you listen/have heard of finnish bands, since Finland's contribution to the metal scene is quite big.

I'll post some of my favorite songs into the music thread sometime soon.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Mordecai said:


> I never noticed that about Russian posters. I've had nothing but nice experiences with Russians.



I have a soft spot for Russians, 

This means that my previous comment about the accent and taking me now is completely true.


----------



## Tad

SilverShoes said:


> Tad, they did their best to ruin, but !! There are some manufactures who managed to save the old taste!
> Of course Im old enough to remember! I even remember how much it cost, in old Soviet money )))
> 
> Is this what you mean?
> 
> http://www.xk1.ru/catalog/category/9/



I don't remember what the wrapping looked like, I just remember it as being sort of like a waxed paper, around a rectangular block of white ice cream. It was the Easter holiday when we were there, so sometime in April, there was snow still on the ground in most places (although I recall seeing people sunbathing up against the brick wall of the old fort, where the sun's heat on the brick had melted the snow--I'm from Canada but I was impressed at the hardiness to be sun bathing ten feet from the snow!). So ice cream may not have seemed the most natural treat, but I was 17 so always had room for snacks still, and once I had the ice cream one time I was always looking for another chance. I think I only managed to have it 3 or 4 times total, but the memory stuck with me, it was that good.


----------



## SilverShoes

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I have a soft spot for Russians,
> 
> This means that my previous comment about the accent and taking me now is completely true.



I'm not sure about the accent, English is my profession, so I worked hard to eliminate the accent)) , but I can speak very Russian English - if you want))) 
With the accented R)) and the mess of the th sound. And no intonation as well )) don't you Enlish speakers think we have a flat intonation?)))


----------



## SilverShoes

Tad said:


> I don't remember what the wrapping looked like, I just remember it as being sort of like a waxed paper, around a rectangular block of white ice cream. It was the Easter holiday when we were there, so sometime in April, there was snow still on the ground in most places (although I recall seeing people sunbathing up against the brick wall of the old fort, where the sun's heat on the brick had melted the snow--I'm from Canada but I was impressed at the hardiness to be sun bathing ten feet from the snow!). So ice cream may not have seemed the most natural treat, but I was 17 so always had room for snacks still, and once I had the ice cream one time I was always looking for another chance. I think I only managed to have it 3 or 4 times total, but the memory stuck with me, it was that good.


The old fort is St Peter an Paul fortress, and people still do sunbath there! Right, this is what I gave a link to, exactly) the rectangular blocks, they are still around)) I'm not that fan of ice cream, but this type I like))) come here again and I might buy you one or two ))) 
Sorry flr misprints, I'm bad at typing with my fingers, and my computer has a problem, so I' m connecting with the worls via the bloody ipad, fingers!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

You have a soft spot for everyone.

EVERYONE. Haha




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I have a soft spot for Russians,
> 
> This means that my previous comment about the accent and taking me now is completely true.


----------



## I'm Not Zoidberg

Greetings and salutations from the skinny-obsessed bizarro world of Southern California. 

I actually found this site a few years back, and I remember being amazed and thankful that such a place even existed. I actually did register, (I don't remember what my handle was, nor what if anything I posted) but - as happens all too often - life kinda got in the way and I ended up as more of a very occasional lurker than anything else. Well, life has since slowed down just a bit, and now I hope to actually participate for a change. And yes, I am still amazed and thankful - after all, SoCal ain't the most hospitable place for a fat man to be! 

Cheers,

~INZ


----------



## Cobra Verde

YOU NOT BEING ZOIDBERG IS BAD AND YOU SHOULD FEEL BAD!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

SilverShoes said:


> I'm not sure about the accent, English is my profession, so I worked hard to eliminate the accent)) , but I can speak very Russian English - if you want)))
> With the accented R)) and the mess of the th sound. And no intonation as well )) don't you Enlish speakers think we have a flat intonation?)))


I don't know, I'm a Spanish speaker, I only speak English because everyone else is doing it 


Surlysomething said:


> You have a soft spot for everyone.
> 
> EVERYONE. Haha



yeah, but I have a hard spot for you :wubu: hahahahaha


----------



## BigChaz

Cobra Verde said:


> YOU NOT BEING ZOIDBERG IS BAD AND YOU SHOULD FEEL BAD!!!



I want more Zoidberg in my life


----------



## Surlysomething

I totally deserved that. Well played, J. Well played.

:bow:





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> yeah, but I have a hard spot for you :wubu: hahahahaha


----------



## besthandsomeman

My name is CJ. My girlfriend is kawaii. I guess I need to clarify that I have a language and grammar diffecentcy ( screw it thats the 5th time i tried) I'm six foot two inches I weigh 320ish pounds. I am here to try to accept fatness (mostly my own) because it's been a bitch growing up large. I have a few body issues i need to work out and my forum name isn't meant to be vain (i just found it funny). I am trying to lose weight which is really a health thing if it wasn't then I would be less aggressive about it (i have really bad arthritis among other health things from birth) I am not that into feederism or weight gain and probably never will be but (as you all probably know) i have become more comfortable with some of it. i just thought being on here might help me understand kawaii's point of view a bit more and help me with my body issues. sorry if this was depressing. i promise to make less sad posts in the future.


----------



## Surlysomething

You're not depressing to read at all. Welcome to the site. 


There's lots to explores so jump right in! 




besthandsomeman said:


> My name is CJ. My girlfriend is kawaii. I guess I need to clarify that I have a language and grammar diffecentcy ( screw it thats the 5th time i tried) I'm six foot two inches I weigh 320ish pounds. I am here to try to accept fatness (mostly my own) because it's been a bitch growing up large. I have a few body issues i need to work out and my forum name isn't meant to be vain (i just found it funny). I am trying to lose weight which is really a health thing if it wasn't then I would be less aggressive about it (i have really bad arthritis among other health things from birth) I am not that into feederism or weight gain and probably never will be but (as you all probably know) i have become more comfortable with some of it. i just thought being on here might help me understand kawaii's point of view a bit more and help me with my body issues. sorry if this was depressing. i promise to make less sad posts in the future.


----------



## biglynch

besthandsomeman said:


> My name is CJ. My girlfriend is kawaii. .



:bow: victory :bow:

Welcome buddy.


----------



## MrBob

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## BigChaz

Hello new people. Welcome to dimensions. It's a fat and happy place!


----------



## sherriluvr

Hi,

My name is Wayne and I've been an FA for a number of years and found myself a BHM. I didn't realize I would like it so much. I just wanted to show off my blubber.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Itme1GZO89o


----------



## jigenbakuda

Hello my name is jigen and I'm new around here. I got directed to this site from tumblr (http://diaryofachubbychaser.tumblr.com/post/38195622580/useful-information) and I'm so happy to find this place. Of course I would like to make some new friends and hopefully find a ladyfriend who likes bigger guys 

I'm a 5'11 300+ pounds (the scale at my local store only goes up to 300 pounds), african american guy. I might seem scary, but I'm really a cool dood, so I hope you guys can accept me.


----------



## nsg310

Hey everyone! Im new to this site! I just found out about it yesterday. My name is Noah and I play college football. I'm from Los Angeles, but I go to school and play ball in Washington. I'm 21 years old and am looking to make some new friends. Hope to hear from everyone soon.


----------



## lovelocs

Welcome newfolk!


----------



## HeavyHandsome

Greetings,

Just found this lovely forum last evening through the blog of an FFA on tumblr. I am glad that a place like this exists.

Bi but mostly straight 24 year old, 5'9-1/2'' and shrinking, 300+ pounder living in Southern Ontario, Canada. Bearded and Bear-haired. Sagittarius. Starving (HAHA), Jobless Artist. The internet is my best friend. I enjoy long walks on the beach...not. I enjoy walks in the woods, barbequed foods, chinese buffets, Star Wars and general other space-related subject matter.

Listen, I suck at talking about myself in this way. I would be honoured to answer any questions you all may have.


----------



## Sasquatch!

HeavyHandsome said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Just found this lovely forum last evening through the blog of an FFA on tumblr. I am glad that a place like this exists.
> 
> Bi but mostly straight 24 year old, 5'9-1/2'' and shrinking, 300+ pounder living in Southern Ontario, Canada. Bearded and Bear-haired. Sagittarius. Starving (HAHA), Jobless Artist. The internet is my best friend. I enjoy long walks on the beach...not. I enjoy walks in the woods, barbequed foods, chinese buffets, Star Wars and general other space-related subject matter.
> 
> Listen, I suck at talking about myself in this way. I would be honoured to answer any questions you all may have.



1. What kind of artist.

2. Which Tumblr?

3. Welcome!


----------



## HeavyHandsome

Not a very good one 

- diaryofachubbychaser.tumblr.com

Thank you!


----------



## sarahe543

hi there welcome


----------



## HeavyHandsome

sarahe543 said:


> hi there welcome



Hello  How dost thou do?


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

HeavyHandsome said:


> Not a very good one
> 
> - diaryofachubbychaser.tumblr.com
> 
> Thank you!



I follow that blog, lol.

Also, I used to love drawing and painting, but have neglecting these hobbies as of late.

I guess I've focused all my artsy-fartsy passion into writing as of late. If you are a visual artist, post some of your work and we'll judge whether it's bad or not.  (Actually, probably not. We're not really a forum of critics.)


----------



## HeavyHandsome

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> I follow that blog, lol.
> 
> Also, I used to love drawing and painting, but have neglecting these hobbies as of late.
> 
> I guess I've focused all my artsy-fartsy passion into writing as of late. If you are a visual artist, post some of your work and we'll judge whether it's bad or not.  (Actually, probably not. We're not really a forum of critics.)



You should find ways to become inspired. You should do more art! Writing is fun also . Perhaps in time I will post some of my art. I talk to the owner of that blog from time to time. She is swell.


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome new people!


----------



## corrupted29

Hey everyone!

I said hi in the main board, but I figure I'd say hi here as well, as this is where I will be spending most of my time clicking!

29/m, around 360#- 6'1

A big boy lol.

Glad I found this place!


----------



## bbwfairygirl

corrupted29 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I said hi in the main board, but I figure I'd say hi here as well, as this is where I will be spending most of my time clicking!
> 
> 29/m, around 360#- 6'1
> 
> A big boy lol.
> 
> Glad I found this place!



Welcome and enjoy your clicking!!


----------



## oliver141180

Hi all!

Brand new to the site so figured i should do things properly and make my first post in here to introduce myself.

I'm Oli, 32, from the UK. I'm 6'8 and 450+ lbs. I work as an IT contractor. In my spare time I like reading and watching TV, aswell as having a habit of spending too long on the computer  Try to stay active so enjoy walks and playing golf (or trying to!). 

Not been on a site like this before, i never realised there was one, so was happy to stumble upon it!

Will post pics under the appropriate threads


----------



## Tad

Welcome new folks! Glad you found us, hope we'll you posting in various threads


----------



## Melody13

I am new here and am looking forward to chatting!


----------



## Matthew

I'm not new but I haven't posted in a really long time so I thought I would reintroduce myself.

I'm a good old fashion Canadian BHM that has gotten softer over the years, anyway I have I pic for everyone to enjoy ( don't mind my weird facial expressions)

http://http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8331908875/in/photostream


----------



## oliver141180

Melody13 said:


> I am new here and am looking forward to chatting!



Welcome Melody.


----------



## Buttonboy

I am 28 and I currently weigh 250 lbs. I am 5"8 so that is a lot of weight on a short stature. My stomach is very large and I have a fat face with a prominent double chin. I always chew gum so it is very noticeable. I am an avid stuffer and can love the feeling of eating so much I am numb afterwards. I have gorged myself to a point where I've bursted my belts and popped of buttons from my shirts. It is getting out of control though. Yesterday I ate a cheeseburger, fries, cupcakes, 2 donuts, 3 candy bars, and a big chicken parm sub in 1 sitting. I felt so fat and helpless after. Someone could of easily rolled me away. If anyone is looking to share in this with me and help me stuff or can relate message me


----------



## biglynch

Buttonboy said:


> I am 28 and I currently weigh 250 lbs. I am 5"8 so that is a lot of weight on a short stature. My stomach is very large and I have a fat face with a prominent double chin. I always chew gum so it is very noticeable. I am an avid stuffer and can love the feeling of eating so much I am numb afterwards. I have gorged myself to a point where I've bursted my belts and popped of buttons from my shirts. It is getting out of control though. Yesterday I ate a cheeseburger, fries, cupcakes, 2 donuts, 3 candy bars, and a big chicken parm sub in 1 sitting. I felt so fat and helpless after. Someone could of easily rolled me away. If anyone is looking to share in this with me and help me stuff or can relate message me



head down the road and take a left...try there


----------



## edvis

43 year old male from cleveland, tn


----------



## Jabbauk

Evening all, 34 male from Surrey UK here.

Just joined and thought I would say hello.


----------



## jojolondon

hi everybody im joe 24 from London, UK. just joined and I am looking forward to talk to some nice people


----------



## ITheFire

Haven't been here in forever. How's everyone?


----------



## Castover

I'm 19, 260 some pounds and I'm going to school in Brookings, South Dakota. I myself am into bigger girls as well as skinny girls, but I'm looking for a girl that will take an interest in my pre-existing belly. Pity that there's so very few FFAs/Feedees in South Dakota.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

You need to move farther north-east.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*WELCOME NEW PEOPLES!!!

Don't be shy...share about yourselves, pictures, antidotes...whatever!!*


----------



## Castover

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> You need to move farther north-east.



Haha, I'm working on a Bachelors degree in aviation, I don't think I could move. Of course, I do imagine I could be coaxed. Who knows?


----------



## ssbbw4m4

56 years old, single white American from Virgina. Now retired and living a peaceful life in South Asia. Caught between 2 worlds. There is more size acceptance in Asia than other places. being heavy means you are successful here and can be admired. But, the downside is, Asian woman generally are not super sized.


----------



## Big Black Man 23

Hey everyone. I had a thought last night and wondered if there were any women that liked bigger guys like myself. I didnt know there was an entire community but its 2013 so i probably should have guessed. anyway im 23, about 6ft, 260, and i live near chicago (north suburbs). I work part time and go to school at a media arts college in the city. In addition to my part time job im also a freelance editor/videographer. i like watching tv (its pretty much my major), i like playing video games, reading comic books, biking when it warms up a little, and playing most kinds of sports. im really not into the whole feeder fetish. It just doesnt appeal to me. I would be interested in meeting a nice FFA in the area so if you're in the chicagoland area id love to talk.


----------



## FatmanScoop201

I am 20 years old from South Carolina and I'm also new to this forum so hello everyone


----------



## fat_tony

Hi, I would like to take the time to introduce myself, my name is Anthony and I would like to meet new people  . I have been big since around 4th or 5th grade and I always been athletic as well, but since leaving since about 20 yrs ago (boy time flies) I haven't been so active and my weight ballooned up to 382 lbs at my heaviest and today I weight 330 lbs. I always seen people get together and I know that they say opposites attract, but I am still waiting for that special someone to call my own. I have always been told I'm not that bad looking, but I have always been turned down when I ask for a date whether to the movies, or even for coffee, so I always felt that there might be something wrong with me that everyone can see but me.


Thank you for listening and reading 

fat_tony


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

fat_tony said:


> Hi, I would like to take the time to introduce myself, my name is Anthony and I would like to meet new people  . I have been big since around 4th or 5th grade and I always been athletic as well, but since leaving since about 20 yrs ago (boy time flies) I haven't been so active and my weight ballooned up to 382 lbs at my heaviest and today I weight 330 lbs. I always seen people get together and I know that they say opposites attract, but I am still waiting for that special someone to call my own. I have always been told I'm not that bad looking, but I have always been turned down when I ask for a date whether to the movies, or even for coffee, so I always felt that there might be something wrong with me that everyone can see but me.
> 
> 
> Thank you for listening and reading
> 
> fat_tony



It is hard to find that one who will take a chance to see the guy inside rather than what's on the surface. I came here because for me it was also the feeling that something was wrong with me for wanting a bigger guy than what I was "supposed" to like. But that is what Dims is for right?:happy:


----------



## fat_tony

I hope that is true, the thing is I never had a GF and when a girl is nice to me and shows me some attention, I give my heart away to them and the only thing I get in return is heartache. Somehow I find that society sees everyone differently and that the thin and fit person should only go out with the thin and fit and the obese should ONLY date the obese, I have looked at the dating sites and everyone on there seem to only want fit and active mates (not that i'm looking for someone, but if that happens and besides I have my heart set on someone already but she is married and she knows my feelings for her, and that is all on the side because of her marriage but she has never said anything about having feelings for me out of respect for her marriage and NOT to hurt me.) I let time take it's course and I hope one day we will be together as I know what could happen if I got between the marriage as my brother fell in love with a married woman and when she told him it was over and that she has to think about her family, well lets just say that I miss my brother everyday since.


----------



## Mckee

Hello! I'm Matteo, 31 years old BHM from Italy!


----------



## agouderia

Mckee said:


> Hello! I'm Matteo, 31 years old BHM from Italy!



Buona sera Matteo  benvenuto al BHM/FFA board!

Da dove vieni in bella Italia?
E perché hai un pseudonimo scozzese?

Buon divertimento qui!


----------



## Mckee

agouderia said:


> Buona sera Matteo  benvenuto al BHM/FFA board!
> 
> Da dove vieni in bella Italia?
> E perché hai un pseudonimo scozzese?
> 
> Buon divertimento qui!



Grazie del benvenuto!

I'm writing from Milan, in northern Italy. 

Well, my nickname...pretty stupid! Comes from the book I have right in front of my eyes on my desk when I registered here! Was "Story: Substance, Structure, Style and the Principles of Screenwriting." by Robert Mckee.


----------



## reuben6380

Hello everyone! My names Dan and new around here. I recently gained alot of weight when i stopped working to become a full time stay-at-home dad. My wife is not thrilled about it but to my surprise its been fairly well received by other women i know :blush: They urged me to post a few pics to help boost my confidence as a bhm so (holds breath) here goes ...






















Its been un-seasonably warm even for florida so i decided to put a beach chair out in the yard to get some sun and snapped a few pics with my phone:happy:


----------



## Chris_baird

I just posted a thread in the normal part of BHM but i'm a 31 yr old guy from dallas, tx that is just starting out in the journey. I'm 5'8" 185lbs at this point so i have plenty of work to do!


----------



## Cookie

Hey everyone! This forum looks awesome so I thought I'd join. I've been lurking here for quite some time now. 

Anyway I'm 18, female, from England and single! And 100% FFA, of course. It'd be great to talk to and meet some cool people here!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Cookie said:


> Hey everyone! This forum looks awesome so I thought I'd join. I've been lurking here for quite some time now.
> 
> Anyway I'm 18, female, from England and single! And 100% FFA, of course. It'd be great to talk to and meet some cool people here!



As long as you're at least 62.7% FFA, you'll fit in around here.


----------



## opheliaswims

Hey, good people. I'm a gal in my late twenties, and I have been lurking at Dimensions for a decade. And, finally, I'm posting. 

I'm not sure why I'm finally deciding to post, except that as I've gotten older, I've just become more open about things. I don't want to spend my life lurking and hiding--I want to be myself. And myself is a skinny slip of a girl who wants a big chubby guy to keep me warm at night. (And let me touch his belly. And cook for him.)

Anyway, I'm really glad this site exists--Dimensions was the first place that ever made me feel normal about my desires!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Cookie said:


> Hey everyone! This forum looks awesome so I thought I'd join. I've been lurking here for quite some time now.
> 
> Anyway I'm 18, female, from England and single! And 100% FFA, of course. It'd be great to talk to and meet some cool people here!





opheliaswims said:


> Hey, good people. I'm a gal in my late twenties, and I have been lurking at Dimensions for a decade. And, finally, I'm posting.
> 
> I'm not sure why I'm finally deciding to post, except that as I've gotten older, I've just become more open about things. I don't want to spend my life lurking and hiding--I want to be myself. And myself is a skinny slip of a girl who wants a big chubby guy to keep me warm at night. (And let me touch his belly. And cook for him.)
> 
> Anyway, I'm really glad this site exists--Dimensions was the first place that ever made me feel normal about my desires!


Welcome to the site, new and old. I'm glad you both decided to jump in and participate. 

I leave you with this haiku. 

I am beautiful
You are beautiful as well
Really though, I rock


----------



## Surlysomething

I love you so much.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I leave you with this haiku.
> 
> I am beautiful
> You are beautiful as well
> Really though, I rock


----------



## opheliaswims

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Welcome to the site, new and old. I'm glad you both decided to jump in and participate.
> 
> I leave you with this haiku.
> 
> I am beautiful
> You are beautiful as well
> Really though, I rock




HA! Thanks--glad to be here. 

And, a haiku for you, as well:

I believe you rock
But I'm pretty awesome, too
Maybe we both rock


----------



## Cobra Verde

opheliaswims said:


> Hey, good people. I'm a gal in my late twenties, and I have been lurking at Dimensions for a decade. And, finally, I'm posting.
> 
> I'm not sure why I'm finally deciding to post, except that as I've gotten older, I've just become more open about things. I don't want to spend my life lurking and hiding--I want to be myself. And myself is a skinny slip of a girl who wants a big chubby guy to keep me warm at night. (And let me touch his belly. And cook for him.)
> 
> Anyway, I'm really glad this site exists--Dimensions was the first place that ever made me feel normal about my desires!


You misspelled your username - it's "whims".


----------



## Mordecai

I thought Ophelia drowns. I guess floating is like swimming... kind of... maybe...


----------



## opheliaswims

Cobra Verde said:


> You misspelled your username - it's "whims".



Hmm? It's "swims." Because Ophelia drowns--but if I were to rewrite Shakespeare with more awesome female characters, my Ophelia would swim the hell away from Hamlet. 

But thanks, I guess, for correcting the spelling of my username? :huh:


----------



## Mordecai

opheliaswims said:


> Hmm? It's "swims." Because Ophelia drowns--but if I were to rewrite Shakespeare with more awesome female characters, my Ophelia would swim the hell away from Hamlet.
> 
> But thanks, I guess, for correcting the spelling of my username? :huh:



Hamlet - aka how a whiny little shit ruins everyone's life because he can't make a decision until it is too late.


----------



## opheliaswims

Mordecai said:


> Hamlet - aka how a whiny little shit ruins everyone's life because he can't make a decision until it is too late.



Exactly! Hamlet is a bit of a tool.


----------



## Cobra Verde

I'm going to continue to assume it's "Ophelia's Whims" slightly misspelled if that's cool with everyone.


----------



## opheliaswims

Cobra Verde said:


> I'm going to continue to assume it's "Ophelia's Whims" slightly misspelled if that's cool with everyone.



No prob. I'm going to continue to assume that you're the kind of guy who would rather attempt to mansplain my own user name to me than extend a greeting to a new person on the boards, if that's cool with you.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

opheliaswims said:


> No prob. I'm going to continue to assume that you're the kind of guy who would rather attempt to mansplain my own user name to me than extend a greeting to a new person on the boards, if that's cool with you.



bahahaha!! You're fantastic.


----------



## opheliaswims

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> bahahaha!! You're fantastic.



Why thank you!


----------



## Cobra Verde

opheliaswims said:


> No prob. I'm going to continue to assume that you're the kind of guy who would rather attempt to mansplain my own user name to me than extend a greeting to a new person on the boards, if that's cool with you.


That _was _a greeting. You're welcome.


----------



## Sasquatch!

opheliaswims said:


> No prob. I'm going to continue to assume that you're the kind of guy who would rather attempt to mansplain my own user name to me than extend a greeting to a new person on the boards, if that's cool with you.



*claps*

Welcome!


----------



## opheliaswims

Sasquatch! said:


> *claps*
> 
> Welcome!



Thanks! Glad to be here.


----------



## djudex

That was all pretty funny, nicely played Ophiliaswims


----------



## opheliaswims

djudex said:


> That was all pretty funny, nicely played Ophiliaswims



Thanks!


----------



## Imabhm

Hi there,

Took me a while to find a BHM / FFA forum still in operation and worth reaching out to.Took me a while to find a BHM / FFA forum still in operation and worth reaching out to.

Howdy from London.Howdy from London.

I'm a proud big fella and decided to explore myself through photography.'m a proud big fella and decided to explore myself through photography.


----------



## djudex

Welcome, I'm The Hooded Fang.


----------



## biglynch

Howdy to all the new guys, peace and love peoples.


----------



## dharmabean

Welcome! 



Imabhm said:


> Hi there,


----------



## BigJohn23

opheliaswims said:


> No prob. I'm going to continue to assume that you're the kind of guy who would rather attempt to mansplain my own user name to me than extend a greeting to a new person on the boards, if that's cool with you.


now my favorite person out here, well down little lady lol


----------



## BigBluesMo

Introduced myself over on the Main board as one of the newbies but figured since I'm a BHM wouldn't hurt to say hello here as well.

Looking forward to meeting like minded folks and not being shutdown before I even open my mouth based on my "killer" looks and size.

Currently enjoying life in the Shenandoah Valley at the base of the Blue 
Ridge Mountains in Virginia USA the perfect place on Earth to really enjoy Mother Nature's gifts. 

Love great, thought provoking conversation (except politics & religion neither are "thought" provoking, just my opinion) so hit me up. 

See ya all around!

_*"Some folk built like this, some folk built like that
But the way I'm built, you shouldn't call me fat
Because I'm built for comfort, I ain't built for speed" - Howling Wolf & Willie Dixon*_


----------



## HDANGEL15

BigBluesMo said:


> Introduced myself over on the Main board as one of the newbies but figured since I'm a BHM wouldn't hurt to say hello here as well.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting like minded folks and not being shutdown before I even open my mouth based on my "killer" looks and size.
> 
> Currently enjoying life in the Shenandoah Valley at the base of the Blue
> Ridge Mountains in Virginia USA the perfect place on Earth to really enjoy Mother Nature's gifts.
> 
> Love great, thought provoking conversation (except politics & religion neither are "thought" provoking, just my opinion) so hit me up.
> 
> See ya all around!
> 
> _*"Some folk built like this, some folk built like that
> But the way I'm built, you shouldn't call me fat
> Because I'm built for comfort, I ain't built for speed" - Howling Wolf & Willie Dixon*_



*WELCOME from a baltimoron!!!*


----------



## BigBluesMo

Thanks Angel!!


----------



## mbruback

My girl and I love food but have always stayed thin for our professions. She was a modern dancer and I was involved in athletics.

Have told my girl how I feel about weight gain but haven't told her how much I would like for her to gain. Would love to see her get to 300+ but as a former dancer there seems to be a hangup... everytime she indulges she feels the need to work out to burn off the extra calories.

What can I do to help her enjoy food and the wonderful side effects of getting fatter?

One other thing... we are both open minded and looking to make new friends who love food and/or stuffing.


----------



## Riftillion

uh, well im new to the site. im from ct, and never knew things like this existed. make me feel a little better inside... im a bhm.... idk what else to say.... :blush:


----------



## Alean

Nice to meet you, I'm Russian too. And I definitely have a big round belly)


----------



## psymon_stark

Well after having a look around the site I thought I should drop a hello.
I like the site and think everyone should be accepted no matter what shape size colour etc.. I'm from Sydney and i hope everyone's having a great time!!
Scotty


----------



## handsomebeast

hey guys got lost in life and havent been on here in so long I thought I'd reIntro
Big handsome hairy bastard saffa here


----------



## Archetypus

Hi. My name's Joseph. A friend of mine directed me to this forum a few months back. I visit infrequently, but when I do I am always prompted to make my first post. Done and done.

I'm not really sure what this is all about, beyond the obvious. Sarcasm being the last refuge of a scoundrel, I'm not so sure I belong.

But I'm here now and glad to be.


----------



## ODFFA

Archetypus said:


> Hi. My name's Joseph. A friend of mine directed me to this forum a few months back. I visit infrequently, but when I do I am always prompted to make my first post. Done and done.
> 
> I'm not really sure what this is all about, beyond the obvious. Sarcasm being the last refuge of a scoundrel, I'm not so sure I belong.
> 
> But I'm here now and glad to be.



Welcome! That acknowledgement really made me smile and breathe a sigh of common-sensical relief!

You don't need to 'belong.' In a sense none of us do and we all do at the same time. Though, having said that, I know exactly what you mean. By all means, come and save us from ourselves 

Nice username, btw.


----------



## BearHug2013

Hello to all. 
My names ken and I'm a 23 y/o bhm. 
Not entirely sure what I think of this place yet, but I always see myself returning so I took the plunge and signed up a couple of days ago. 
Not sure if I'll fit in here, but I'm sure ass hell gonna find out..I hope. :blush:


----------



## ODFFA

BearHug2013 said:


> Hello to all.
> My names ken and I'm a 23 y/o bhm.
> Not entirely sure what I think of this place yet, but I always see myself returning so I took the plunge and signed up a couple of days ago.
> Not sure if I'll fit in here, but I'm sure as hell gonna find out..I hope. :blush:



I realllly like your username too! You'll fit in just fine, I'm sure. Can't go wrong with a bear hug :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome!

Check out the BHM/FFA board, we're a good group of peoples!






BearHug2013 said:


> Hello to all.
> My names ken and I'm a 23 y/o bhm.
> Not entirely sure what I think of this place yet, but I always see myself returning so I took the plunge and signed up a couple of days ago.
> Not sure if I'll fit in here, but I'm sure ass hell gonna find out..I hope. :blush:


----------



## jrmorfin

My name is Jonathan, 32 and single from Ogden UT. I am currently 280# with a 48" gut


----------



## vect0rman

Hi everyone,Not new to the site. Been here a long long time ago, like years ago. Now I am back, trying to meet more FFA's at least in the area and like minded people that will accept a fluffy, chunky guy like me 

I'm Twenty Five
Live in South Florida area
Attend College part time and work full time
love the outdoors but i am also very contempt with the indoors (so freaking hot down here some times)
I enjoy sushi, and pizza!
I keep an open mind, and like to learn.

thank for reading and hope everyone's doing well! happy memorial day weekend!! :happy:


----------



## KimC1

Hey guys, my name is Kim. Im new here to dimensions. Ive been reading the threads and decided to join. Im a FFA and have the most awesome BHM as my boyfriend of 18 months. Im a chubette myself and he's also a FA so we pretty much fit together perfectly. So glad to "come out" in a way here. Its pretty liberating


----------



## Tad

Welcome to the new posters!

Kim, if you and your boyfriend ever feel up to it, on the main board there is a 'couples' pic thread where you'd be ever so welcome to post--we all loving seeing happy couples


----------



## Greyghost

Hey gang,

Ive been on here off and on before under different screenames and various weights over the years. mostly since I keep forgetting my login info. Anyways I'm introducing myself again. So....hi.


----------



## Greyghost

Hey there. Ive been off and on these boards for about 15 years, mostly because I always forget my login creds. But anyways - hey gang!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Greyghost said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> Ive been on here off and on before under different screenames and various weights over the years. mostly since I keep forgetting my login info. Anyways I'm introducing myself again. So....hi.



*HEY STRANGER...looking great...lost a lot of weight...but welcome back*


----------



## dbizzle

So I posted on the main board but I figured I'd post here too!
I'm an 18 year old BHM, weighing in at 260ish pounds, just about to graduate high school and attend Junior College for Theatre and computer science. I'm into acting, stand-up, singing baritone, gaming, and cooking/eating. I hope to get into acting/stand up comedy, musical theatre, or the IT field.
I'm also an FFA, although I appreciate pretty much all sizes on a woman, I love a 500+ pound SSBBW xD
I found out about this place years ago when I was 9. I was a big kid around then (230 pounds). But when I got here, I was amazed at how big some people got, and wanted to get that big too. I read the weight gain stories too, and started writing my own about me, most times ending with be weighing 500 pounds before graduating  I started gaining myself, sneaking food, going to the corner store and spending all my allowance on food, and stuffing myself all the time. That ended after a while lol xD
As far as gaining goes, I'm actively trying. I love my belly, how it jiggles when I walk, how it sticks out in front of me, and how it feels in my hands :blush: I've always loved that, and when I had to lose weight, I missed it lol. More or less right now, my goal is to pass up my former highest weight (335 pounds at age 14, I was forced to diet after that), and maybe go from there  Get to know me! Oh, and here are some pictures!
Full belly




me and the belly 




stuffed in public 




Before picking up my prom date 




and this is my acting headshot


----------



## James10

Hi I'm James. I've posted some videos on YouTube as makemeintoapigful


----------



## dbizzle

Note: meant to say FA, not FFA xD my bad :blush:


----------



## Crimsonblue

I'm a 31 yo BHM. I heard about this board on another site. Originally from Baltimore, MD now living in Northern California. 6ft, 330 and losing, but I love my size, I couldn't imagine being under 250. An amateur pool shark, and a hater of EVERY Bay Area sports team! Except the Sharks, I kinda like them.


----------



## jdyoung32

Ho I have some new videos on YouTube as makemeintoapig.

Thanks


----------



## fatterthanfat

dbizzle said:


> So I posted on the main board but I figured I'd post here too!
> I'm an 18 year old BHM, weighing in at 260ish pounds, just about to graduate high school and attend Junior College for Theatre and computer science. I'm into acting, stand-up, singing baritone, gaming, and cooking/eating. I hope to get into acting/stand up comedy, musical theatre, or the IT field.
> I'm also an FFA, although I appreciate pretty much all sizes on a woman, I love a 500+ pound SSBBW xD
> I found out about this place years ago when I was 9. I was a big kid around then (230 pounds). But when I got here, I was amazed at how big some people got, and wanted to get that big too. I read the weight gain stories too, and started writing my own about me, most times ending with be weighing 500 pounds before graduating  I started gaining myself, sneaking food, going to the corner store and spending all my allowance on food, and stuffing myself all the time. That ended after a while lol xD
> As far as gaining goes, I'm actively trying. I love my belly, how it jiggles when I walk, how it sticks out in front of me, and how it feels in my hands :blush: I've always loved that, and when I had to lose weight, I missed it lol. More or less right now, my goal is to pass up my former highest weight (335 pounds at age 14, I was forced to diet after that), and maybe go from there  Get to know me! Oh, and here are some pictures!
> Full belly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and the belly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuffed in public
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before picking up my prom date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my acting headshot


 335 at 14? big boy!


----------



## dbizzle

fatterthanfat said:


> 335 at 14? big boy!



Most definitely  I miss being that size...


----------



## fatterthanfat

dbizzle said:


> Most definitely  I miss being that size...


 reach it again and exceed it! what was it like?


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Crimsonblue said:


> I'm a 31 yo BHM. I heard about this board on another site. Originally from Baltimore, MD now living in Northern California. 6ft, 330 and losing, but I love my size, I couldn't imagine being under 250. An amateur pool shark, and a *hater of EVERY Bay Area sports team*! Except the Sharks, I kinda like them.



Hi! I grew up where you are living now (actually Fremont but close enough). You were awesome until the bolded part, now you are just eh. Lol Welcome and GO NINERS!


----------



## CaAggieGirl

dbizzle said:


> So I posted on the main board but I figured I'd post here too!
> I'm an 18 year old BHM, weighing in at 260ish pounds, just about to graduate high school and attend Junior College for Theatre and computer science. I'm into acting, stand-up, singing baritone, gaming, and cooking/eating. I hope to get into acting/stand up comedy, musical theatre, or the IT field.
> I'm also an FFA, although I appreciate pretty much all sizes on a woman, I love a 500+ pound SSBBW xD
> I found out about this place years ago when I was 9. I was a big kid around then (230 pounds). But when I got here, I was amazed at how big some people got, and wanted to get that big too. I read the weight gain stories too, and started writing my own about me, most times ending with be weighing 500 pounds before graduating  I started gaining myself, sneaking food, going to the corner store and spending all my allowance on food, and stuffing myself all the time. That ended after a while lol xD
> As far as gaining goes, I'm actively trying. I love my belly, how it jiggles when I walk, how it sticks out in front of me, and how it feels in my hands :blush: I've always loved that, and when I had to lose weight, I missed it lol. More or less right now, my goal is to pass up my former highest weight (335 pounds at age 14, I was forced to diet after that), and maybe go from there  Get to know me!



Welcome! Great pictures


----------



## dbizzle

fatterthanfat said:


> reach it again and exceed it! what was it like?



It was much like now, just that I was bigger. I loved having a huge belly that jiggled at every movement. I loved the way it looked sticking out in front of me. I loved not being able to see my feet. I loved going to the pool and getting stares because I was so big


----------



## fatterthanfat

dbizzle said:


> It was much like now, just that I was bigger. I loved having a huge belly that jiggled at every movement. I loved the way it looked sticking out in front of me. I loved not being able to see my feet. I loved going to the pool and getting stares because I was so big


 i bet you were the fattest in the entire school


----------



## Crimsonblue

CaAggieGirl said:


> Hi! I grew up where you are living now (actually Fremont but close enough). You were awesome until the bolded part, now you are just eh. Lol Welcome and GO NINERS!



Haha! Well I do like the A's until they play the Orioles. But I've just had some REALLY bad experiences with fans around here. But I'm still awesome! lol!


----------



## anubis0079

[/IMG]


----------



## dbizzle

fatterthanfat said:


> i bet you were the fattest in the entire school



Lol the only person that was even close was my (at the time) girlfriend Jessica, and she weighed like 295. So yeah, I was


----------



## BigWheels

dbizzle said:


> Lol the only person that was even close was my (at the time) girlfriend Jessica, and she weighed like 295. So yeah, I was



I played football, and we had a lineup of monsters. Our line had the smallest guy weighing in at 275. I was 320 & NOT the biggest guy. So school wasn't that bad for me. Lunch was our favorite subject. LOL


----------



## dbizzle

BigWheels said:


> I played football, and we had a lineup of monsters. Our line had the smallest guy weighing in at 275. I was 320 & NOT the biggest guy. So school wasn't that bad for me. Lunch was our favorite subject. LOL



LOL that was mine and Jess's fave as well  I was in track, doing shot put and discuss. No one in track even came close to me but noone really gave me grief for it. My friends would tease me but they were always just playing xD


----------



## dublover43

Hi all I'm Jon, I'm a 22 year old BHM, curently sitting around the 350lb mark, highest point was 380... I've been lurking on dimensions for as long as I can remember, but now that I found my login info, I decided to start becoming active, I've been gaining off and on for about as long as I can remember. Hoping to meet friends, and find that special someone


----------



## johnnyupc

42 yr BHM currently living/working as a college librarian in Alabama (I'm tenured, so "currently" is for the foreseeable future). Have lurked on & off for years and finally decided to just take the plunge. 

So here's the stats: 5'6", somewhere north of 350 (it's been a while since I've actually seen a scale). 

I have been everything from pizza guy to teacher's aide to DJ to improv performer. I also used to write some and am nudging myself back in that direction. 

I'm kind of in that "this is too long for an intro" frame of mind, so I'll leave it there for now.

Please feel free to ask away or drop a note, looking forward to whatever's next....

And,for good measure...


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to the site, new people!

JUMP in!


----------



## nyygirl25

First time poster...long time lurker . Just wanted to drop by and say hi! Im a FFA in So Cal happily married to a SSBHM . Love chatting and making new like minded friends. Hope to see you all around!!!!!:happy:


----------



## Tad

Yay for moving from lurker to poster! I hope we'll see more posts from you, nyygirl  (and btw, is there meaning to the 'nyy' part? I had been thinking New York Yankees, until I saw you say you live in southern California)


----------



## nyygirl25

Hi Tad! That EXACTLY what the "nyy" stands for. I went to college in NYC and became a Yankees fan while I lived there. I know I should go cheer for the Angels or Dogers now but my heart will always wear pinstripes


----------



## Tad

Cool  Here I was thinking that I was being a stereotypical male, thinking first of sports when it was probably a reference to literature, a band, a brand of make-up....  Anyway, you are on a roll now--2 posts!

(one thing I like to suggest to new posters is go check out of the game-like threads in the lounge and take part in a couple, if they are so inclined, as it is a good way to mingle and interact with more people here....so if you want to keep the roll going, that would be one way)


----------



## Ashley1985

FFA. 28 y/o. I live and teach in Maryland. 
I've been coming here/lurking for years, mostly in the Library and on this board. I enjoy good BHM/FFA fiction.


----------



## Marotte7243

Hello everyone,

My name is Raul and I am a 23 year old Big Handsome Male out here in Sunny Southern California. I love baseball and jazz music, I look for any reason to wear a suit and on the otherhand, I love being outdoors fishing or camping. I am also a damn good chef (a man that cooks!) which contributes to me being Big and Handsome :happy: 

I hope to have some good experiences here.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Ashley1985 said:


> FFA. 28 y/o. I live and teach in Maryland.
> I've been coming here/lurking for years, mostly in the Library and on this board. I enjoy good BHM/FFA fiction.


Your screenname confounds me. Are there really 1,984 other Ashleys on this board? That's quite the anomaly...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Welcome Ladies, Gentleman, Lurkers and Newbies. Post lots, don't be an asshole and enjoy the Canadians.


----------



## Ashley1985

Cobra Verde said:


> Your screenname confounds me. Are there really 1,984 other Ashleys on this board? That's quite the anomaly...



LOL. Well, Ashley is not even my first name; it's my middle name. And I wasn't feeling very creative so I just added 1985 to my middle name.

Obviously, I am one of those lazies whose online password to everything is like "name & birth year." People probably use me as an example when they write cautionary tales about crappy passwords leading to identify theft.


----------



## Amaranthine

Ashley1985 said:


> LOL. Well, Ashley is not even my first name; it's my middle name. And I wasn't feeling very creative so I just added 1985 to my middle name.
> 
> Obviously, I am one of those lazies whose online password to everything is like "name & birth year." People probably use me as an example when they write cautionary tales about crappy passwords leading to identify theft.



The password to a few of my accounts is 'password', so you're not that bad! It's successfully kept me from ever forgetting the password to those accounts. 

Anyways, welcome and enjoy the site! 

(I'm relieved that your password wasn't the same as your username. Not that I checked.)


----------



## Keybordem

New here but been lurking for a bit. I'm Ryan, and I am a big handsome guy but don't know how big numbers wise lol. I consider myself a fairly active and sporty fat guy. I work as a zookeeper and in my free time I enjoy diving, hiking, and building things. 

Hello everyone! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## The Dark Lady

Hi, Ryan! Already I'm envious of the wonders of your zookeeping occupation & your magnificent candy bar.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Keybordem said:


> New here but been lurking for a bit. I'm Ryan, and I am a big handsome guy but don't know how big numbers wise lol. I consider myself a fairly active and sporty fat guy. I work as a zookeeper and in my free time I enjoy diving, hiking, and building things.
> 
> Hello everyone!



*welcome ZOOKEEPER.....what an awesome OCCupATION!!*


----------



## Bethney

I am a newbie and I find this site a little confusing but My name is Beth and I am a very lovable person. I am 23 and a single mother to a beautiful little girl. I am currently in school but in my free time I like to spend time with my friends and family and just have fun. Ummm...I guess that's all  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Bethney said:


> I am a newbie and I find this site a little confusing but My name is Beth and I am a very lovable person. I am 23 and a single mother to a beautiful little girl. I am currently in school but in my free time I like to spend time with my friends and family and just have fun. Ummm...I guess that's all



post lots, have fun, ask questions. 

I'm 5'6"...let's do this.


----------



## Tad

Bethney said:


> I am a newbie and I find this site a little confusing but My name is Beth and I am a very lovable person. I am 23 and a single mother to a beautiful little girl. I am currently in school but in my free time I like to spend time with my friends and family and just have fun. Ummm...I guess that's all



Hi Bethney, welcome! Wow, with school a little one, you must be super busy!

Here is a little primer on the abbreviations and terms, in hopes that it makes the place less confusing. You might know all this already, but just in case....

BBW = a big, beautiful, woman....meaning all bigger women, because every body is beautiful in its own way.

BHM = Big handsome man--same logic applies as above.

FA = fat admirer, meaning someone who tends to find BBW or BHM more attractive than they do thinner people....most often used to mean a man attracted to a BBW. To clarify when it is the other way around, FFA is often used to specifically mean a female fat admier--a woman attracted to BHM.

Oddly, there is no particular term saying that a woman or man is both fat and happy with their size--I swear that would be a handy one, but nothing has caught on.

BHM and FFA tend to post mostly on the BHM/FFA board (although they are welcome to post anywhere).

Some people get a particular erotic thrill from weight gain--feedees from their own gain, feeders from a partner's gain. If you read those terms and think "Huhn? What? Why?" then you are almost surely not either one of those, and can safely ignore the 'Weight Board' which is focused on those interests.


----------



## kev1omgpop

hi everyone im 6'0 tall and over 500lbs. ive been lurking for a while on here.


----------



## BigChaz

kev1omgpop said:


> hi everyone im 6'0 tall and over 500lbs. ive been lurking for a while on here.



OK cool thank you for letting us know


----------



## jbinnorcal

Hey. I'm James and I live in Eureka, CA. It's way up in NW CA in Humboldt County. We're known for our "glaucoma medicine" lol. I'm also a business student at Humboldt State University. I'm 35, have 2 teenagers and am a FA, BHM. I'm also engaged to a beautiful ssbbw. So lucky.


----------



## bourbaki

curious86 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am new to this site, but have known of my preference for larger men for quite some time now... :blush:
> 
> I am 24 and currently in graduate school. 5'5", petite build, with medium brown hair and eyes. Would love to meet others who share my preference for larger men and learn how to go about meeting intelligent, interesting and ambitious BHMs! I know they are out there somewhere!



I'm a graduate student in Michigan and a BHM. Maybe we could chat some time?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bourbaki said:


> I'm a graduate student in Michigan and a BHM. Maybe we could chat some time?



just an FYI, that post was from 2011, but not only that, the last time that person logged into the site was almost two years ago. Keep on keepin' on though.


----------



## chicken legs

kev1omgpop said:


> hi everyone im 6'0 tall and over 500lbs. ive been lurking for a while on here.



I don't believe you. Therefore, you should post more pics an whatnot


----------



## BouncyBelly420

Hi I'm Steve, I'm around 5'9" or 10" not measured my height to give an exact height. 23 and I'm 260ish right now the pic below was taken a couple of weeks ago and I know I'm a little bigger than that now. That isn't me trying to do The Rock Eyebrow lol. I'm not very photogenic so most pics of me are bad lol 

View attachment me1.jpg


----------



## tattooedbhm

Hi, totally new to this site and this whole community really! Excited to get to know some people and more about this whole thing!

I'm 21 from the east of England, recent university media graduate. If you wanna know anything else or talk then feel free to message me


----------



## jdyoung32

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/47vzoopipbco3tb/_ljgdO4iDB


----------



## Tad

Welcome to the new folks--I hope we'll see plenty of posts from you! Choose a thread and share what is on your mind


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Uh, hey. *shuffles in*

I'm not technically new, but life got the better of me and I haven't really had that much time to spend online. 

To jog your memory, I'm a university student studying creative writing and I like nerdy things, outdoors stuff, and learning about psychology, mythology and religion, gender and feminist stuff, etc. I hope to see some familiar faces (or avatars) and post if I have some time.

Oh, and here's my face.


----------



## jdyoung32

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fgen51z2421hj2i/2013-06-22 11.27.43.mov


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> Uh, hey. *shuffles in*
> 
> I'm not technically new, but life got the better of me and I haven't really had that much time to spend online.
> 
> To jog your memory, I'm a university student studying creative writing and I like nerdy things, outdoors stuff, and learning about psychology, mythology and religion, gender and feminist stuff, etc. I hope to see some familiar faces (or avatars) and post if I have some time.
> 
> Oh, and here's my face.



That's really queer, I was in the middle of writing you a PM about how you hadn't posted in a while.


----------



## Mordecai

Well also call those coincidences!


----------



## BigChaz

jdyoung32 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/fgen51z2421hj2i/2013-06-22 11.27.43.mov



Is this how you introduce yourself to ladies? You pull out a disgusting tub of cottage cheese and eat it in deafening silence? At this point is the woman supposed to just rip off her clothes and start masturbating furiously as she watches you eat out of a god damn tub of cottage cheese? 

You probably filmed this while having a tiny little boner, but I can promise you this: We have seen your introduction now, this introduction, and all of our genitals have screamed into the void knowing that you are an old, alone man eating cottage cheese for the internet.


----------



## chicken legs

BigChaz said:


> Is this how you introduce yourself to ladies? You pull out a disgusting tub of cottage cheese and eat it in deafening silence? At this point is the woman supposed to just rip off her clothes and start masturbating furiously as she watches you eat out of a god damn tub of cottage cheese?
> 
> You probably filmed this while having a tiny little boner, but I can promise you this: We have seen your introduction now, this introduction, and all of our genitals have screamed into the void knowing that you are an old, alone man eating cottage cheese for the internet.



hahahah..your comment made me look but nothing is there. You scared him off..hahaha


----------



## HDANGEL15

chicken legs said:


> hahahah..your comment made me look but nothing is there. You scared him off..hahaha



*he is a MEMBER since 2006........of the POST HEADLESS PIX ONLY variety*


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

BigChaz said:


> Is this how you introduce yourself to ladies? You pull out a disgusting tub of cottage cheese and eat it in deafening silence? At this point is the woman supposed to just rip off her clothes and start masturbating furiously as she watches you eat out of a god damn tub of cottage cheese?
> 
> You probably filmed this while having a tiny little boner, but I can promise you this: We have seen your introduction now, this introduction, and all of our genitals have screamed into the void knowing that you are an old, alone man eating cottage cheese for the internet.



I just snorted in the middle of the computer lab, I laughed so hard.

I now realize I've missed your humor.

Also:



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> That's really queer, I was in the middle of writing you a PM about how you hadn't posted in a while.




That is really weird.  Also, I figured most people here had probably forgotten about me, so thanks!


----------



## Cobra Verde

BigChaz said:


> Is this how you introduce yourself to ladies? You pull out a disgusting tub of cottage cheese and eat it in deafening silence? At this point is the woman supposed to just rip off her clothes and start masturbating furiously as she watches you eat out of a god damn tub of cottage cheese?
> 
> You probably filmed this while having a tiny little boner, but I can promise you this: We have seen your introduction now, this introduction, and all of our genitals have screamed into the void knowing that you are an old, alone man eating cottage cheese for the internet.


Welcome, new people!


----------



## Jaybear420

I was a member a long time ago, but got a bit wary, and busy, so I drifted away. I'm back now, and quite curious.


----------



## kilo riley

hey guys

Not sure if I'm a BHM. Probably pre-BHM if there is such a thing. I'm 5' 7 240. I carry quite a bit of the weight in my lower half and have a bit of a stomach. I'm in my 30's and recently single. 

I've been on DIMS for awhile but mostly have posted in Hyde Park. I like all types of women: fat, slim, short, tall, supersized, not supersized. If I like someone it doesn't really matter what their body shape is.


----------



## freakyfred

I read your name as ki10 and had newgrounds flashbacks.

Anyways welcome new people!


----------



## hedonistthinker

hi guys im new here, im 5 9 and about 310 or so but look smaller than my size.i have visited the site often, but now that im more interested in ladies, i realize how much of a disadvantage a bigger guy has in the dating game.  and finding ffa is about impossible here in south fl/miami lol

thought i might as well join for the advice and company of fellow BHM's.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

hedonistthinker said:


> hi guys im new here, im 5 9 and about 310 or so but look smaller than my size.i have visited the site often, but now that im more interested in ladies, i realize how much of a disadvantage a bigger guy has in the dating game.  and finding ffa is about impossible here in south fl/miami lol
> 
> thought i might as well join for the advice and company of fellow BHM's.



Stick around for all the FFA babes that swarm the boards as well.


----------



## chicken legs

kilo riley said:


> hey guys
> 
> Not sure if I'm a BHM. Probably pre-BHM if there is such a thing. I'm 5' 7 240. I carry quite a bit of the weight in my lower half and have a bit of a stomach. I'm in my 30's and recently single.
> 
> I've been on DIMS for awhile but mostly have posted in Hyde Park. I like all types of women: fat, slim, short, tall, supersized, not supersized. If I like someone it doesn't really matter what their body shape is.



howdy :eat2:


----------



## itjoe

Greetings!

I've been on this forum before, a couple years ago. Found myself recently single again so decided to see how everyone here was doing again..

I'll be 30 in January, and I'm around 5'11", 240-250lbs. I'm in the bay area. Just here to meet people and make friends!


----------



## bigsexxxyman

Hey just a quick hey, hi, how u doin. im new to site, recently found it. still trying to get my profile in order, and add some pics nude/non whatever, its all good. im a straight male, had to put that out there. feel free to ask or request pics if i get lazy and start slackin on finishing my profile.


----------



## Tiffany08

TWOOTEN whats your current weight??


----------



## BigInBama

Hey y'all, I'm new to the board and just wanted to introduce myself. My name is CT and I'm a 30 yo male from Alabama. I made a bigger post on the main discussions board, but I just wanted to introduce myself here since this is where I've been lurking. It's nice to see women who appreciate someone for who they are, especially when they are a big man such as myself. 

I'm 6'1 and just shy of 500 pds. I'm losing weight currently to help me get in to better shape to further my career. But, I have come to accept the fact that I will never be "skinny", and I'm pretty damn okay with that. 

Anyways, it's nice to meet y'all.


----------



## BnB

I've been lurking here since before I was allowed to be lurking here. I thought it was finally time to delurk and introduce myself. I'm an smart, kinda chubby, open-minded, almost 19-year-old college student in the USA (DMV area) who's finally been able to admit to herself and the world that she likes fat guys. After a year long emotionally toxic pseudo-relationship with a guy (who was, incidentally, rather hefty), I'm ready to move on. One of the few good things I learned from that affair was that I am definitely a FFA.


----------



## biglynch

Welcome one and all. Now keep this posts rolling.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Welcome and remember, if you get the nachos stuck together, it's one nacho!


----------



## Librarygirl

BnB said:


> I've been lurking here since before I was allowed to be lurking here. I thought it was finally time to delurk and introduce myself. I'm an smart, kinda chubby, open-minded, almost 19-year-old college student in the USA (DMV area) who's finally been able to admit to herself and the world that she likes fat guys. After a year long emotionally toxic pseudo-relationship with a guy (who was, incidentally, rather hefty), I'm ready to move on. One of the few good things I learned from that affair was that I am definitely a FFA.



Welcome! Good for you - both for de-lurking and for getting out of a toxic pseudo-relationship. As an FFA who escaped a similar relationship I just wanted to wish you the happiness you deserve in the future (I was a lot older than you and mine lasted a couple of years, but now a year or two on I look back and it's almost like a different lifetime). I hope you enjoy DIMS and meet lots of genuine and wonderful BHMS!


----------



## edvis

I am 44 and live in Cleveland, Tn 

View attachment colonel.jpg


----------



## BnB

Librarygirl said:


> Welcome! Good for you - both for de-lurking and for getting out of a toxic pseudo-relationship. As an FFA who escaped a similar relationship I just wanted to wish you the happiness you deserve in the future (I was a lot older than you and mine lasted a couple of years, but now a year or two on I look back and it's almost like a different lifetime). I hope you enjoy DIMS and meet lots of genuine and wonderful BHMS!



Aw thanks!


----------



## edvis

44 male from southeast tennessee, oops! forgot I had already posted. Oh well, I 'll let this be my first post of the year. 

View attachment armor.jpg


----------



## charlieversion2

Ahoy folks, long time lurker/member and I thought I'd re-intro myself.

I'm Chris I live south of Boston ma with Miss Marybeth and our Dogs  I'm a hardcore I.T. guy, like to think I could wrangle any company's network. 

Cheers!


----------



## Fuzzy

And remember that if it wasn't for hardcore IT guys, us softcore IS guys wouldn't get anything accomplished.


----------



## edvis

I came from another forum and was hoping that there would be more interaction based on more than just food. Would like to know I am talking to someone that's real, but since chat seems to have died the forum is unpredictabe to get to know anyone as some of the post are old and from years ago.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

edvis said:


> I came from another forum and was hoping that there would be more interaction based on more than just food. Would like to know I am talking to someone that's real, but since chat seems to have died the forum is unpredictabe to get to know anyone as some of the post are old and from years ago.



People tend to interact with others more when the post in threads with thoughts, ideas and generally lend themselves to discourse. 

As someone who has been on the board continually for a few years, people who show up and just post pictures tend to not get too much of a reaction as past experience dictates they'll just leave.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> People tend to interact with others more when the post in threads with thoughts, ideas and generally lend themselves to discourse.
> 
> As someone who has been on the board continually for a few years, people who show up and just post pictures tend to not get too much of a reaction as past experience dictates they'll just leave.



Jose raises a good point. If you -just- post pictures of yourself, there's really not much to talk about other than complimenting your looks. And I say this as someone who take pretty much every opportunity to flirt with certain members.

Like Jose. :kiss2:


----------



## Tad

edvis said:


> I came from another forum and was hoping that there would be more interaction based on more than just food. Would like to know I am talking to someone that's real, but since chat seems to have died the forum is unpredictabe to get to know anyone as some of the post are old and from years ago.



Hmmm, I think I might have a guess at what happened: you started at the beginning of threads? Completely logical, but not the way you probably want to go through them here, historical curiosity aside.

So first a note: I think default ordering of threads in each forums is stickies at the top, then the threads with the most recent posts below that. Threads where there are new posts since you last read the most recent page will be bolded (not helpful at first, but it does make it easy to see what you have and havent read recently later on).

Your first time looking at a thread, Id suggest jumping to the last page or two to see what is recent. You might want to also read the first post, if the title of the thread doesnt make its intent really clear. Later on, when you come back to the thread, at the top left when you go into a thread, or next to the title when looking at the board, youll see a little symbol that looks like a box with a downward pointing triangle stuck to the bottom. If you click on that it will take you to the first post that youve not read in that thread. For big threads where you havent read lots of it, I think it jumps you to somewhere towards the end (Im not sure the exact logic used, but probably something like the first post not more than a week old).

Now, it is true that overall Dimensions is probably not as busy as it once was, which is pretty naturalthere was a time when it was pretty much THE spot to talk anything fat related, but of course there are more competing sites, and even more crucially there is social media. Many people would rather have their own place, under their own controlbe it a blog, their own facebook page, or a facebook group they createthan take part in a general web forum where there is more of a mix of opinions, personalities, and interests, or where they may not agree with the rules. That said, there are still plenty of people who post things here.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Tad said:


> Hmmm, I think I might have a guess at what happened: you started at the beginning of threads? Completely logical, but not the way you probably want to go through them here, historical curiosity aside.
> 
> So first a note: I think default ordering of threads in each forums is stickies at the top, then the threads with the most recent posts below that. Threads where there are new posts since you last read the most recent page will be bolded (not helpful at first, but it does make it easy to see what you have and havent read recently later on).
> 
> Your first time looking at a thread, Id suggest jumping to the last page or two to see what is recent. You might want to also read the first post, if the title of the thread doesnt make its intent really clear. Later on, when you come back to the thread, at the top left when you go into a thread, or next to the title when looking at the board, youll see a little symbol that looks like a box with a downward pointing triangle stuck to the bottom. If you click on that it will take you to the first post that youve not read in that thread. For big threads where you havent read lots of it, I think it jumps you to somewhere towards the end (Im not sure the exact logic used, but probably something like the first post not more than a week old).
> 
> Now, it is true that overall Dimensions is probably not as busy as it once was, which is pretty naturalthere was a time when it was pretty much THE spot to talk anything fat related, but of course there are more competing sites, and even more crucially there is social media. Many people would rather have their own place, under their own controlbe it a blog, their own facebook page, or a facebook group they createthan take part in a general web forum where there is more of a mix of opinions, personalities, and interests, or where they may not agree with the rules. That said, there are still plenty of people who post things here.



*as usual SPOT ON!!!!!!! :bow:*


----------



## lille

Tad said:


> Hmmm, I think I might have a guess at what happened: you started at the beginning of threads? Completely logical, but not the way you probably want to go through them here, historical curiosity aside.
> 
> So first a note: I think default ordering of threads in each forums is stickies at the top, then the threads with the most recent posts below that. Threads where there are new posts since you last read the most recent page will be bolded (not helpful at first, but it does make it easy to see what you have and havent read recently later on).
> 
> Your first time looking at a thread, Id suggest jumping to the last page or two to see what is recent. You might want to also read the first post, if the title of the thread doesnt make its intent really clear. Later on, when you come back to the thread, at the top left when you go into a thread, or next to the title when looking at the board, youll see a little symbol that looks like a box with a downward pointing triangle stuck to the bottom. If you click on that it will take you to the first post that youve not read in that thread. For big threads where you havent read lots of it, I think it jumps you to somewhere towards the end (Im not sure the exact logic used, but probably something like the first post not more than a week old).
> 
> Now, it is true that overall Dimensions is probably not as busy as it once was, which is pretty naturalthere was a time when it was pretty much THE spot to talk anything fat related, but of course there are more competing sites, and even more crucially there is social media. Many people would rather have their own place, under their own controlbe it a blog, their own facebook page, or a facebook group they createthan take part in a general web forum where there is more of a mix of opinions, personalities, and interests, or where they may not agree with the rules. That said, there are still plenty of people who post things here.



Sounds about right. Also, every post is dated in the top left hand corner so it can be good to look at that to avoid replying to someone who posted something two years ago.


----------



## JenFromOC

I've been away too long LOL...reintroducing myself. I'm Jen. From California, now living in Nebraska after leaving Hawaii. FFA my whole life...


----------



## BothHandsInTheCookieJar

Welcome back! I always wondered where you'd wandered off to! 



JenFromOC said:


> I've been away too long LOL...reintroducing myself. I'm Jen. From California, now living in Nebraska after leaving Hawaii. FFA my whole life...


----------



## Surlysomething

I know you! Haha




JenFromOC said:


> I've been away too long LOL...reintroducing myself. I'm Jen. From California, now living in Nebraska after leaving Hawaii. FFA my whole life...


----------



## Tad

Welcome back, Jen. Quite the winter to be in Nebraska rather than California or Hawai'i!


----------



## Tad

Re-introducing myself, as I accepted a position as a moderator a couple of weeks ago and I recently took my first moderator type actions. I can already feel my brains melting out my ears and a need to cackle madly as I delete posts left, right, and centre 

I've been around the Dimensions boards for as long as there have been Dimensions boards. I'm an FA, may-or-may-not be a BHM depending on where you draw the line (but I'm certainly not thin), and I just generally like fat.

I'm Canadian, in the eastern time zone. I'm married (to someone who isn't on these boards and generally doesn't like socializing on the web), and have a teenager at home. I'm _not_ logged in to Dimensions all of the time, no matter how it may seem at times. In particular I'm seldom on during weekends and evenings, so that is your best time to get away with shenanigans  

My focus will be on this board, as it has not had a moderator for quite some time. I'm counting on everyone here to keep my life easy so that I can just spend my time in the Mod Lounge, enjoying the cocktails and munchies :eat2:

Now carry on, and feel free to retract anything nice you may ever have said about me, now that I'm an evil, jack-booted, moderator!


----------



## LeoGibson

Tad said:


> Re-introducing myself, as I accepted a position as a moderator a couple of weeks ago and I recently took my first moderator type actions. I can already feel my brains melting out my ears and a need to cackle madly as I delete posts left, right, and centre
> 
> I've been around the Dimensions boards for as long as there have been Dimensions boards. I'm an FA, may-or-may-not be a BHM depending on where you draw the line (but I'm certainly not thin), and I just generally like fat.
> 
> I'm Canadian, in the eastern time zone. I'm married (to someone who isn't on these boards and generally doesn't like socializing on the web), and have a teenager at home. I'm _not_ logged in to Dimensions all of the time, no matter how it may seem at times. In particular I'm seldom on during weekends and evenings, so that is your best time to get away with shenanigans
> 
> My focus will be on this board, as it has not had a moderator for quite some time. I'm counting on everyone here to keep my life easy so that I can just spend my time in the Mod Lounge, enjoying the cocktails and munchies :eat2:
> 
> Now carry on, and feel free to retract anything nice you may ever have said about me, now that I'm an evil, jack-booted, moderator!



Congrats Tad. Good choice for a mod if I do say so myself. Especially for this board as it is a very different vibe here than the rest of the site and someone who is more understanding of that will have an easier time of it.


----------



## Surlysomething

Congrats! 



Tad said:


> Re-introducing myself, as I accepted a position as a moderator a couple of weeks ago and I recently took my first moderator type actions. I can already feel my brains melting out my ears and a need to cackle madly as I delete posts left, right, and centre
> 
> I've been around the Dimensions boards for as long as there have been Dimensions boards. I'm an FA, may-or-may-not be a BHM depending on where you draw the line (but I'm certainly not thin), and I just generally like fat.
> 
> I'm Canadian, in the eastern time zone. I'm married (to someone who isn't on these boards and generally doesn't like socializing on the web), and have a teenager at home. I'm _not_ logged in to Dimensions all of the time, no matter how it may seem at times. In particular I'm seldom on during weekends and evenings, so that is your best time to get away with shenanigans
> 
> My focus will be on this board, as it has not had a moderator for quite some time. I'm counting on everyone here to keep my life easy so that I can just spend my time in the Mod Lounge, enjoying the cocktails and munchies :eat2:
> 
> Now carry on, and feel free to retract anything nice you may ever have said about me, now that I'm an evil, jack-booted, moderator!


----------



## HDANGEL15

JenFromOC said:


> I've been away too long LOL...reintroducing myself. I'm Jen. From California, now living in Nebraska after leaving Hawaii. FFA my whole life...


*

YIKES NEBRASKA!!!!!!! no doubt wishing HI right about now...unless you miss seasons and COLD COLD COLD*



Tad said:


> Re-introducing myself, as I accepted a position as a moderator a couple of weeks ago and I recently took my first moderator type actions. I can already feel my brains melting out my ears and a need to cackle madly as I delete posts left, right, and centre
> 
> I've been around the Dimensions boards for as long as there have been Dimensions boards. I'm an FA, may-or-may-not be a BHM depending on where you draw the line (but I'm certainly not thin), and I just generally like fat.
> 
> I'm Canadian, in the eastern time zone. I'm married (to someone who isn't on these boards and generally doesn't like socializing on the web), and have a teenager at home. I'm _not_ logged in to Dimensions all of the time, no matter how it may seem at times. In particular I'm seldom on during weekends and evenings, so that is your best time to get away with shenanigans
> 
> My focus will be on this board, as it has not had a moderator for quite some time. I'm counting on everyone here to keep my life easy so that I can just spend my time in the Mod Lounge, enjoying the cocktails and munchies :eat2:
> 
> Now carry on, and feel free to retract anything nice you may ever have said about me, now that I'm an evil, jack-booted, moderator!



*TAD we can't hate you....we :wubu: YOU!!!!*


----------



## JenFromOC

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> 
> YIKES NEBRASKA!!!!!!! no doubt wishing HI right about now...unless you miss seasons and COLD COLD COLD*
> 
> 
> 
> *TAD we can't hate you....we :wubu: YOU!!!!*



Honestly, I had a hard time in Hawaii...I like the change of weather here and small town life lol


----------



## besthandsomeman

I don't know if anyone here remembers me but I'm back and single! So Hi!


----------



## JaneDowFFA

Hi,

I'm 44, from Israel. I've been a ffa ever since I can remember......
I'm now single, only it's so darn hard to meet a big guy here.


----------



## freakyfred

JaneDowFFA said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm 44, from Israel. I've been a ffa ever since I can remember......
> I'm now single, only it's so darn hard to meet a big guy here.



Welcome to the forums!


----------



## JaneDowFFA

Thank you Fred! Sure feels great to get a nice big welcome


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Welcome JaneDow! Post a lot, share pictures (of anything) respond to people and tell us about yourself. We're a fun group!


----------



## Burrr131

Well don't really know what to say so i suppose hi I'm Keith  looking forward to meeting new people on here


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Burrr131 said:


> Well don't really know what to say so i suppose hi I'm Keith  looking forward to meeting new people on here



The above post also goes for you Keith. Get to posting, and welcome!


----------



## Tad

Welcome, Keith!

Is your user name a reference to the weather this Winter?


----------



## Burrr131

Tad said:


> Welcome, Keith!
> 
> Is your user name a reference to the weather this Winter?



Thanks guys. Haha no it's a rather stupid nickname that's stuck with me  .


----------



## AuntHen

Burrr131 said:


> Thanks guys. Haha no it's a rather stupid nickname that's stuck with me  .



As in cocklebur? If so, you must be a country boy?


----------



## kendall

since i dont have a webpage, is the only way to post a link or can you upload from your computer?


----------



## Amaranthine

kendall said:


> since i dont have a webpage, is the only way to post a link or can you upload from your computer?



You can upload straight from your computer. If you click on "post reply" and scroll down a bit, you'll see a box of "Additional Options." You'll find an option to include an attachment.


----------



## Melian

All pics can be PM'd directly to me.


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> All pics can be PM'd directly to me.



You're not a Prime Minister!


----------



## Fat Molly

Hey folks. Been a long time since I was active here. I first started coming onto this board actively when I was a freshman in college. I kept on poking around here until I started pursuing Catholicism actively. Then I got baptized, realized that being part of a church didn't actually mean much of anything in contemporary society, and have eventually settled down in a polyamorous relationship with a fantastic atheistic male primary who isn't really a BHM but has had his share of weight ups and downs, and he's a bit plump at the moment. ^.^ 

I'm definitely more at peace with my attraction to larger people than in 2010 when I first posted here.

Also nowadays I identify as pansexual - which means I'm attracted to men, women, and gendernonconforming folks. The thing that really means something to me in a relationship is the other person's weight - I've never been with someone who didn't have at least a little bit of a belly, and I don't anticipate ever doing so. 

Lol, when I first came around these here parts, people thought I was a researcher because I was struggling so hard to reconcile my attraction with my spirituality, and the kinds of questions I was asking were evopsychish in origins. 

Now that my spirituality's dominance has waned, I'm at peace with my attraction to people with lots of tummy. ^.^ yes, lots and lots of tummy... lots and lots of it... mrmph...

I'm not a gainer, but I appreciate gaining as a fantasy (including SSWG) and the people who gain and put pictures on this site. (yours perviness thanks you very much!!!). 

I'd eventually like to meet someone in my area (NYC) who a) is attractive to me and b) is interested in engaging in feeding behavior once in a while. I don't expect to meet someone like that from this site - but this is as good a place as any, I suppose! Argh I hope this doesn't mean that my inbox gets filled up when I next log in.  Because I'm really highly selective. 

FAQs: I'm a feminist. So no, I'm not looking for 'a real gentleman' or what-have-you. Also: yes, my partner knows I'm poly. We do dates with folks both separately and together. 

So there we go. Check out my writing on the writing boards?


----------



## Tad

'grats on coming to terms with your desires and sexuality--that is no easy thing!


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Been quite a while since I posted in here so thought I'd introduce myself again. I'm Simon. In the time I've been away from the boards I've had quite the busy life. I used to work as a freelancer based in Edinburgh, then I moved to the south of France and now I live in Belfast with a regular job. 

I broke my arm and had to have it pinned (which has left with a quite outstanding 11 inch scar, of which I am naturally proud) and I've begun writing a novel, which is so far progressing nicely. Think that's about everything, looking forward to chatting on here again.


----------



## dublover42

hey all, it's been practically forever since I introduced myself, so I'm re-introducing myself to the community. I'm 23 years old and would love to get to know some FFA's, I've lurked a long time on dimensions and would now like to actively contribute to discussions.

I've been single for years now, and would love to change that, I'd love to meet a partner who is also into this thing


----------



## EricW90

Hey everyone! my name is Eric, I'm 6'1" and about 245lbs. I was on here a while back and it didn't quite go so well... I have been struggling with the idea of liking my body, and the notion of girls liking it as well. I have always had a thing for fat on women, but thought it was disgusting on me. but I'm finding out that lots of women actually like a guy with some "extra" and lately I have been really liking the thought of being with a feeder and actually gaining some weight. if anyone would be interested in talking, let me know!


----------



## blendsinwell

Hi 

I've been on the scene for some time, but about three years ago I decided to gain some weight myself. It's been slow going (combating a speedy metabolism & naturally athletic genes), but I've managed to put on about 30 lbs. Hoping for another 10 this year


----------



## Heavy Cat

I'm glad I found this forum.

My name is Pat, but they call me Fat Pat.
I am a BHM, 540lbs, redhead, etc.
I work in a bakery, which is like a dream job for a sweet hound like me
I'm into sedentary activities like playing the slots at the casino (can sit my fat ass down there for hours at a time).

Nice to meet you, too.


----------



## lovelocs

Hi All,
Welcome (or welcome back) aboard...


----------



## scguy1919

Hi! I am new to the site. I have been looking for a community to join and chat with. I am 26 year old male. I am 6'2 and weight 350. my waist is 48" and I have a big butt and thighs. Would love to chat with some of the FFA out there! I do have pictures that I will be uploading soon! Should I shave my chest first?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

scguy1919 said:


> Hi! I am new to the site. I have been looking for a community to join and chat with. I am 26 year old male. I am 6'2 and weight 350. my waist is 48" and I have a big butt and thighs. Would love to chat with some of the FFA out there! I do have pictures that I will be uploading soon! Should I shave my chest first?



Not at all! Let's see that beautiful rug first!

Mmmmmm :eat2: can't wait!!


----------



## bayone

Hello  longtime lurker here. Married to a guy whose weight has dropped to around 200 lbs due to illness. I could live with that, but his libido has dropped too; since I dont want to cheat on him, I find myself reading a lot of BHM erotica. Lately Ive tried writing my own, although it seems to have morphed from romance into two characters discussing aesthetics. Anyway, a comment by Terpsichore on Glucks _Orfeo_ lured me into finally joining so I can post comments in the forums. Apparently, if you ever want me to give away my position all you have to do is mention late Baroque/early Neoclassical opera and listen for the squee.


----------



## biglynch

bayone said:


> Hello  longtime lurker here. Married to a guy whose weight has dropped to around 200 lbs due to illness. I could live with that, but his libido has dropped too; since I dont want to cheat on him, I find myself reading a lot of BHM erotica. Lately Ive tried writing my own, although it seems to have morphed from romance into two characters discussing aesthetics. Anyway, a comment by Terpsichore on Glucks _Orfeo_ lured me into finally joining so I can post comments in the forums. Apparently, if you ever want me to give away my position all you have to do is mention late Baroque/early Neoclassical opera and listen for the squee.



Welcome, welcome. Well done on the delurkification (real word) feel free to go post crazy.


----------



## The Dark Lady

bayone said:


> Hello  longtime lurker here. Married to a guy whose weight has dropped to around 200 lbs due to illness. I could live with that, but his libido has dropped too; since I dont want to cheat on him, I find myself reading a lot of BHM erotica. Lately Ive tried writing my own, although it seems to have morphed from romance into two characters discussing aesthetics. Anyway, a comment by Terpsichore on Glucks _Orfeo_ lured me into finally joining so I can post comments in the forums. Apparently, if you ever want me to give away my position all you have to do is mention late Baroque/early Neoclassical opera and listen for the squee.



Very lovely to welcome an opera-lover! Hope you contribute lots of late-Baroque/early Neoclassical references while you're here.


----------



## Sasquatch!

The Dark Lady said:


> Very lovely to welcome an opera-lover! Hope you contribute lots of late-Baroque/early Neoclassical references while you're here.



Don't feel forced to, though. If it ain't Baroque, don't fix it.


----------



## bayone

Sasquatch! said:


> Don't feel forced to, though. If it ain't Baroque, don't fix it.



No fear. So far I seem to have mostly contributed weirdo-Modernist references.


----------



## Sasquatch!

bayone said:


> No fear. So far I seem to have mostly contributed weirdo-Modernist references.



Modernist references eh? Sorry if I put you on the Spock. :happy:


----------



## bayone

Sasquatch! said:


> Modernist references eh? Sorry if I put you on the Spock. :happy:



Not _that_ modern. 

That sort of thing doesn't Sitwell.


----------



## Yakatori

This Whit-man, is a true Joyce


----------



## sarahe543

Hi everyone I am back after a bit of a break, I'm in a relationship with my own gorgeous BHM haven't a clue what he weighs but he's damn hot. I think what's made me come back on here is that I have began to gain weight (not intentionally) myself and i'm at that point where I'm unsure which way to go!


----------



## GettingFatter1

New here to the forums, you will prob only see me around here. Im a gaining bhm. Been on FF a few times but never able to find what Im looking for. Here to talk to some cool people and make new friends.

Im a total nerd, love video games, comics and tabletop games. I love Renaissance fairs, and cats! I am also single


----------



## biglynch

GettingFatter1 said:


> New here to the forums, you will prob only see me around here. Im a gaining bhm. Been on FF a few times but never able to find what Im looking for. Here to talk to some cool people and make new friends.
> 
> Im a total nerd, love video games, comics and tabletop games. I love Renaissance fairs, and cats! I am also single



Welcome to you sir.


----------



## twillface

i don't think i've posted a picture of myself yet. 






hihi. just snooping around. i hope you guys don't mind.


----------



## bayone

Hello (waves.)


----------



## KingBuu

I dunno if I've introduced myself yet.


----------



## loopytheone

Welcome everyone, hope you have fun here! :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

loopytheone said:


> Welcome everyone, hope you have fun here! :happy:



HHU!!

Hit him up ladies!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> 9/1/2011: the day a complete asshat troll nuked the board.
> 
> Never forget.





BLK360 said:


> Should we get t-shirts made for the occasion? If so, I leave it to you to pick who's picture we use as the half-faded mascot.





CastingPearls said:


> HMU!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Never forget.
> 
> 'Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it' ~ Santayana





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HHU!!
> 
> Hit him up ladies!



History shall repeat itself.


----------



## Amaranthine

KingBuu said:


> I dunno if I've introduced myself yet.




You have, actually


----------



## Surlysomething

I love you guys. Haha.


----------



## biglynch

My radar is telling me bad things. Welcome newbies.


----------



## KingBuu

Well then I'll probably be banned again even though no reason was given before which was just wrong. Well it was nice being here for a day. I'll be elsewhere!


----------



## Tad

KingBuu said:


> Well then I'll probably be banned again even though no reason was given before which was just wrong. Well it was nice being here for a day. I'll be elsewhere!



Before you get yourself all in a snit pre-emptively.....you are here, and as long as you make some effort to play nice you'll be welcome to stay.

For what it is worth, the last time you had two posts of spam, then an intro post which was deemed to be trolling, given the spam posts. At that time you were given a time out (which long since expired, you could have come back under your original name).

Avoid the "LOOK AT ME!!!!!" tactics, and actually join in on some conversations, and you'll be fine.


----------



## KingBuu

Well I tried logging in to my old profile it said Ban to be lifted: Never. I'm a different person and I'll join in conversations but I'm also a busy one albeit lonely just looking for convo.


----------



## vardon_grip

KingBuu said:


> Well I tried logging in to my old profile it said Ban to be lifted: Never. I'm a different person and I'll join in conversations but I'm also a busy one albeit lonely just looking for convo.



Unfortunately, coming back after being banned is not allowed

_2. Forum Conduct:
No personal attacks and no name calling
No fat-hating, racial or homophobic slurs
No alteration of quotes
*The use of secondary profiles* to deceive or spam community members, or *in order to circumvent administrative disciplinary action on the boards, is not allowed.*
No 'full frontal' nudity or 'cover up' graphics. If further explanation is needed, please refer to this post by the Webmaster.
No repeatedly posting in ways that are contrary to the stated rules and intentions of purpose-specific boards, such as the BBW board or the Weight Board_


----------



## KingBuu

I already mentioned that I was banned in my previous post, Tad claimed I wasn't but I checked and I was; but that was 3 years ago (I joined 5-6 years ago). I mean it doesn't matter to me, just another place that rejects me. I mean I can be re-banned idk, I'll live without the site its just hard to talk to people that don't judge me on my weight but whatever decision is ok with me.


----------



## KingBuu

This my previous message that I wrote.


KingBuu said:


> Well then I'll probably be *banned* *again* even though no reason was given before which was just wrong. Well it was nice being here for a day. I'll be elsewhere!


----------



## Tad

*Putting on my Moderator hat*

KingBoo was put on time out, he was not perma-banned, based on what I can see--and further none of his posting history from before, that I can see, suggests that he should have been perma-banned. (note that I was not a moderator back then, and that the moderator at the time is no longer on these boards so I can only see the official record, not the thought process or the intent behind the actual actions)

Therefore, given that it has been years and he is trying to behave himself, my call is that KingBuu is welcome to stay, and will be judged on his behavior going forward. 

Discussion on this board is over. (I will discuss with other Mods as necessary to maintain consistency)

*takes off mod hat*

The following statement is just as a member of the board: KingBuu, whining about rejection is not an attractive trait, _please_ try to keep it to a minimum, and if you need to address the topic, please try to neither pre-judge the people here nor complain about it without offering one of: analysis of why, plan to head this off in the future, or humour.


----------



## KingBuu

Ok, I will do all of the above which includes behaving self, joining in conversations and not judge anyone and keep my feelings to myself.


----------



## lille

KingBuu said:


> Ok, I will do all of the above which includes behaving self, joining in conversations and not judge anyone and keep my feelings to myself.



You're just a bucket of sunshine aren't you.


----------



## KingBuu

It's just the way I talk lol


----------



## bdk03a

Hi everyone. I'm Brian. I've lurked around dimensions since I was a teenager, and I'm almost 30 now. I've generally been a big guy for most of my life. I pushed 300 lbs in college, then dropped down to 185 by the time I was 25. Couldn't keep it off and pushed 300 again. Now I'm hovering between 240 and 250. It hasn't been until recently that I had the strong urge to join the community. Can't really say what's changed, but I'm happy to be here and part of the group


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to the site. Jump in! 




bdk03a said:


> Hi everyone. I'm Brian. I've lurked around dimensions since I was a teenager, and I'm almost 30 now. I've generally been a big guy for most of my life. I pushed 300 lbs in college, then dropped down to 185 by the time I was 25. Couldn't keep it off and pushed 300 again. Now I'm hovering between 240 and 250. It hasn't been until recently that I had the strong urge to join the community. Can't really say what's changed, but I'm happy to be here and part of the group


----------



## Heidi

I've just turned 32, am from Scotland, and have lurked around Dimensions for the best part of 15 years, ever since I discovered that my ex-fiancé was a regular viewer of the weight room here. Although I've only ever been interested in relationships with men, I can be attracted to both men and women. I have found larger women attractive for as long as I can remember, but always fancied skinny guys.

In the past few months, however, I have suddenly started finding it attractive when a guy goes from being thin to having a bit of a belly, and am increasingly attracted to chubby men. I don't know whether this is an age thing, whether it's to do with being more comfortable with my own weight (I've heard theories that you look for a partner who embodies what you would like to be and I used to want to be skinny but would now like to be chubby - most days), or whether it's because my long-term boyfriend (who has always been really skinny and not able to gain weight) finally managed to cross 140lbs this winter. He's now 146, which puts him just a couple of pounds over the minimum 'healthy' weight for his height, so hardly chubby, but I can't help imagining him bigger and he's picked up on it.

I had an early start the other morning and was trying to ignore his amorous advances in bed the night before, and then he suddenly says "can you imagine how I'd look if I gained another half stone? Imagine me soft around the middle", and that was my attempt at self-control completely out the window. Afterwards I tongue-in-cheek accused him of being mean and manipulative and he just gave me a cheeky grin. God, how I'd love to see his comments become a reality, though!


----------



## casualgainer

Hey everyone, I just thought I'd introduce myself. I'm looking to gain a bit and chat with those with compatible interests.


----------



## KingBuu

I dunno your name but Welcome!


----------



## Fattitude1

... I've been here for awhile. Finally decided to take the time to figure out how to post a photo.
FWIW, basic info is in my profile. 

View attachment seriously bearded.jpg


----------



## MsBrightside

Hi, everyone. I've enjoyed reading a lot of your posts for a while now and thought it might be fun to join in. 

Since this is a size acceptance site, here are a few physical details about me: I am female, 5'7", and most everything about me is pretty medium. Medium figure, medium brown hair, medium brown eyes--even my age is kind of medium. (I know, sounds kind of boring. Would I sound more interesting if I said I used to work in labs that dealt with pathogenic microbes?)

I would probably not qualify as a strict FFA because I find many types of men attractive, although I have never been a big fan of 6-pack abs or the ripped physique. In fact, my first boyfriend was chubby, but I think it took a long time for the significance of that to sink in. Of course it doesn't hurt if a guy is intelligent, has a sense of fun, a considerate nature, and an appealing voice, too . 

I am married now and live in a smallish town in Texas. As someone who used to move around the US quite a bit, part of me enjoys living in a town this size and running into people I know everytime I leave the house, but it would also be nice to interact with a more diverse community. Many of your posts have made me laugh, and I look forward to getting to know you.

Now I'm off to endear myself to you all  by commenting on a few pictures posted in 2008 by people who haven't been on the board in years. See ya around!


----------



## Laina

So. I'm not new. But I think it's been...three years since I've said anything? So hello, again! I missed you all!*

...this seemed as good a place to start as any. 

*unless you didn't miss me or are new enough that I am a stranger. In which case I retract my missings. So there?


----------



## loopytheone

Welcome and welcome back!


----------



## MsBrightside

Thank you, loopytheone. 

Hello to Laina and everyone else, too.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Welcome, etc!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Welcome or welcome back. 

Sincerely,

Hozay


----------



## lucca23v2

MsBrightside said:


> Hi, everyone. I've enjoyed reading a lot of your posts for a while now and thought it might be fun to join in.
> 
> Since this is a size acceptance site, here are a few physical details about me: I am female, 5'7", and most everything about me is pretty medium. Medium figure, medium brown hair, medium brown eyes--even my age is kind of medium. (I know, sounds kind of boring. Would I sound more interesting if I said I used to work in labs that dealt with pathogenic microbes?)
> 
> I would probably not qualify as a strict FFA because I find many types of men attractive, although I have never been a big fan of 6-pack abs or the ripped physique. In fact, my first boyfriend was chubby, but I think it took a long time for the significance of that to sink in. Of course it doesn't hurt if a guy is intelligent, has a sense of fun, a considerate nature, and an appealing voice, too .
> 
> I am married now and live in a smallish town in Texas. As someone who used to move around the US quite a bit, part of me enjoys living in a town this size and running into people I know everytime I leave the house, but it would also be nice to interact with a more diverse community. Many of your posts have made me laugh, and I look forward to getting to know you.
> 
> Now I'm off to endear myself to you all  by commenting on a few pictures posted in 2008 by people who haven't been on the board in years. See ya around!



Welcome! and might I suggest the random voice messages thread. You might enjoy it. Have fun!

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=107134


----------



## biglynch

Welcome newbies, how's thee doing.


----------



## MsBrightside

Thanks to all of you for welcoming me and the other new members 


Sasquatch! said:


> Welcome, etc!



Thanks! I like how you made the exclamation point part of your user name. It gives a special emphasis to all of your posts.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Welcome or welcome back.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Hozay



Thanks. The positive spirit that shines through your comments and pics makes me smile 



lucca23v2 said:


> Welcome! and might I suggest the random voice messages thread. You might enjoy it. Have fun!
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=107134



Ha! You have me all figured out. I have already spent quite a bit of time in that thread. It's funny how you can get a certain idea how someone looks or sounds when you read their posts and then be totally surprised sometimes when the reality is nothing like you imagined. 



biglynch said:


> Welcome newbies, how's thee doing.



Good, thanks for asking. I hope you are well and enjoy your upcoming visit to the US.


----------



## Tad

I love that you have been reading so carefully


----------



## biglynch

Tad said:


> I love that you have been reading so carefully


Couldn't agree more.

Yep I can't wait. Its the biggest trip I've been on for alone time.


----------



## NumeroUnoSSBBWLover

Just here to introduce myself...


----------



## MsBrightside

Tad said:


> I love that you have been reading so carefully



Thanks, Tad. Hopefully it doesn't seem too stalkerish. Like you, I am mostly harmless. 



biglynch said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> Yep I can't wait. Its the biggest trip I've been on for alone time.



Thanks, biglynch. I wish I could visit the UK someday. The only places outside of the US I've been fortunate enough to visit are Moscow, Venice, and Toronto.


----------



## Sasquatch!

MsBrightside said:


> Thanks! I like how you made the exclamation point part of your user name. It gives a special emphasis to all of your posts.



I've always been curious....do people exclaim it internally when reading the forum?


----------



## Laina

Sasquatch! said:


> I've always been curious....do people exclaim it internally when reading the forum?



I do, fwiw. I'm not sure what that says about my internal voice, nor my level of susceptibility to suggestion.


----------



## Amaranthine

Sasquatch! said:


> I've always been curious....do people exclaim it internally when reading the forum?



Internally? 

I yell your name every time I you've posted.


----------



## MsBrightside

Sasquatch! said:


> I've always been curious....do people exclaim it internally when reading the forum?



Oh, yes. 

By the way, Sasquatch sightings are pretty frequent in my area. I'm not sure why you've been hanging out in our Texas woods, but watch out for the fire ants, chiggers, rattlesnakes, and gators!


----------



## djudex

Sasquatch! said:


> I've always been curious....do people exclaim it internally when reading the forum?



I always say it in my head like the opener from the He-Man cartoon when they say "He-Man!" but to be fair I say half of the things in my life like that inside my own head...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MVoFIc-bIM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MVoFIc-bIM[/ame]


----------



## swingeranne

Hey there guys.. im not so new here kind of on and off for the most part..but like to take the time to get used to how this site works... anyhow... im really into BHMs and would love to chat : )


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

swingeranne said:


> Hey there guys.. im not so new here kind of on and off for the most part..but like to take the time to get used to how this site works... anyhow... im really into BHMs and would love to chat : )



awwww yeah, my South African dating pool just doubled.


----------



## ODFFA

swingeranne said:


> Hey there guys.. im not so new here kind of on and off for the most part..but like to take the time to get used to how this site works... anyhow... im really into BHMs and would love to chat : )



Glad to have you (back) :bounce:
It's amazingly nice to feel not-alone =)



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> awwww yeah, my South African dating pool just doubled.



So, how do we want to do this? Timeshare? Or shall we just SA-sandwich you?


----------



## swingeranne

lol thanks ODFFA and @ hozay....so are you originally from sa? its soo freaking hard to find bbw/bhm dating sites that are decent.


----------



## swingeranne

ODFFA said:


> Glad to have you (back) :bounce:
> It's amazingly nice to feel not-alone =)
> 
> 
> 
> So, how do we want to do this? Timeshare? Or shall we just SA-sandwich you?



can hit me up on yahoo?


----------



## ShyGuy

Hey, Shy Guy here. Long-time lurker, coming out of my shell a bit as a gainer. Not sure if it's a thing, but today I let loose...

Here's me after 5,688 calories... I think I'm gonna be popping buttons soon.:eat2: 

View attachment Photo on 7-21-14 at 11.17 PM.jpg


View attachment Photo on 7-21-14 at 11.24 PM.jpg


----------



## lesglass

Hello all,
My name is Matt. I just registered today and started checking out the forums. I've been reading the stories on here for years though. I first read 'Mrs. Chin' by Mindship when I was 14 or 15 and It awoke a lot of the feelings I've had about weight gain since childhood. I'm 23 now and never really acted on this kink much. Never in person with a girl who is an FFA. I'm ready to really try now and meet someone who is an FFA. I'm on the east coast of the US and would just like to message a few times first to see if we get along. I'm not very big but have been thinner. Since adulthood I've fluctuated from a low of 165lbs up to 210lbs, and currently 195lbs or so. I love eating and cooking but also many other things. Message me and we can get to know each other.


----------



## TripleOG

Greetings everyone! First time poster and reader. Seems like a nice community y'all have here.


----------



## Sasquatch!

TripleOG said:


> Greetings everyone! First time poster and reader. Seems like a nice community y'all have here.



Welcome! Stick around and join in!


----------



## wildandfree

Hi!
I am 31 and I am a Canadian FFA. Although I am new around here, I have actually been a dimensions junkie since around 2006, mostly lurking around the library in BHM/ FFA . I took a few years off from enjoying the boards when I was going through a separation, and could not find joy in my old interests. I even spent two years dating a skinny man (the first thin man I have ever dated) and realized that it was not for me. Now I am back, happy, joyful and in love with a nice chubby fella. 
About me... I am a happy, outdoorsy woman. I have an athletic build, and I am tall. I built my own tiny house this spring. I love making things, and I am artistic. I have no children. These are just a few snippets about my life. I apologize for the lack of direction in this post. I am typing on a very old phone, since I don't have a computer right now! I just thought I should introduce myself. Although I will mostly be hanging out in the library!

Dimensions is a great place and I am so thankful that it exists! I will try to chime in from time to time to get to know some folks around here! 

Cheers!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

wildandfree said:


> Hi!
> I am 31 and I am a Canadian FFA. Although I am new around here, I have actually been a dimensions junkie since around 2006, mostly lurking around the library in BHM/ FFA . I took a few years off from enjoying the boards when I was going through a separation, and could not find joy in my old interests. I even spent two years dating a skinny man (the first thin man I have ever dated) and realized that it was not for me. Now I am back, happy, joyful and in love with a nice chubby fella.
> About me... I am a happy, outdoorsy woman. I have an athletic build, and I am tall. I built my own tiny house this spring. I love making things, and I am artistic. I have no children. These are just a few snippets about my life. I apologize for the lack of direction in this post. I am typing on a very old phone, since I don't have a computer right now! I just thought I should introduce myself. Although I will mostly be hanging out in the library!
> 
> Dimensions is a great place and I am so thankful that it exists! I will try to chime in from time to time to get to know some folks around here!
> 
> Cheers!


Awwww yissss. CANADIANS!!


----------



## Tad

Welcome (back) Wildandfree.

And hopefully you read about the safe handling of Hozay in the orientation package....the usual drill--as long as you don't offer him food, make eye contact, or mention maple syrup you'll probably be OK ;-)  (to be 100% clear: I'm just teasing Hozay. He is awesome. A little more exuberant than we may be used to on this side of the border, but entirely awesome and worth getting to know.)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> Welcome (back) Wildandfree.
> 
> And hopefully you read about the safe handling of Hozay in the orientation package....the usual drill--as long as you don't offer him food, make eye contact, or mention maple syrup you'll probably be OK ;-)  (to be 100% clear: I'm just teasing Hozay. He is awesome. A little more exuberant than we may be used to on this side of the border, but entirely awesome and worth getting to know.)



I require quarterly gifts of Canadian origin. Sugar pie, syrup, poutine, a SIN number. Whatever you find suitable.


----------



## ALS

Hello, I am a twenty-four-year-old FFA from Pittsburgh. I am a little shy regarding actually acting upon my fantasies in 'real life.' However, I am definitely into thin men that do not stay thin for very long.


----------



## wildandfree

Speaking of maple syrup........ 
My coworker, yesterday morning, said "I will be there in a minute, I just need to wash some maple syrup out of my beard". To which I replied, "That is the most Canadian thing I have ever heard". 

It is good to be back.


----------



## Sasquatch!

ALS said:


> Hello, I am a twenty-four-year-old FFA from Pittsburgh. I am a little shy regarding actually acting upon my fantasies in 'real life.' However, I am definitely into thin men that do not stay thin for very long.



How dare you not be from Canada?!!? 

Welcome!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ALS said:


> Hello, I am a twenty-four-year-old FFA from Pittsburgh. I am a little shy regarding actually acting upon my fantasies in 'real life.' However, I am definitely into thin men that do not stay thin for very long.



Awww yissss! CANADIANS!!!


----------



## Bloatedbelly98

hi im matt, my friends call me fatt matt, im 19 and i weigh 300 lbs.


----------



## feedeewannabe

Hi! I'm Rob, here as a feedee, finally took the plunge and made an account.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Bloatedbelly98 said:


> hi im matt, my friends call me fatt matt, im 19 and i weigh 300 lbs.





feedeewannabe said:


> Hi! I'm Rob, here as a feedee, finally took the plunge and made an account.



Awwww yissss! CANADIANS!!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

And for you Canadians if you do want to talk to hozay. You have to first address him like this....

His name is HOZ! H to the O zay, he likes to eat timbits with his O Jay!


----------



## sweetsgirl

I'm a girl ffa and I have my big handsome man boyfriend who's sooo sweet when we first met he weighed 250 and now he weighs 326 ^-^


----------



## Tad

Lucky you, Sweetsgrl  (I hope he's as happy about it as you are!)


----------



## magodamilion

Hey I'm a 21 year old FFA from Texas and I've been lurking around here for a bit and decided to make an account. Kinda psyched I even found a site like this. Looking forward to wasting a lot of time on here if it goes well.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

magodamilion said:


> Hey I'm a 21 year old FFA from Texas and I've been lurking around here for a bit and decided to make an account. Kinda psyched I even found a site like this. Looking forward to wasting a lot of time on here if it goes well.



While Texas is my least favorite state, and you don't seem to be Canadian, I welcome you all the same. Post lots, share more, and enjoy!!

Hozay


----------



## Amaranthine

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> While Texas is my least favorite state, and you don't seem to be Canadian, I welcome you all the same. Post lots, share more, and enjoy!!
> 
> Hozay



Your welcomes just get better and better. 



magodamilion said:


> Hey I'm a 21 year old FFA from Texas and I've been lurking around here for a bit and decided to make an account. Kinda psyched I even found a site like this. Looking forward to wasting a lot of time on here if it goes well.



Waste plenty of time! This place is great for that. Don't let us scare you away - we're not that bad. 

If nothing else, get a solid 15 posts in because too many people leave after the first few...


----------



## Yakatori

sweetsgirl said:


> "_I'm a girl ffa and I have my big handsome man boyfriend who's sooo sweet when we first met he weighed 250 and now he weighs 326 ^-^_"


Avatar looks so familiar...I just have this feeling like I've seen it somewhere before.

Then again, I'm afflicted with a condition that cause me to (periodically) confuse someone like John C. Reilly with Colm Meaney. Or Jonathan Frakes for James Read...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Yakatori said:


> Avatar looks so familiar...I just have this feeling like I've seen it somewhere before.
> 
> Then again, I'm afflicted with a condition that cause me to (periodically) confuse someone like John C. Reilly with Colm Meaney. Or Jonathan Frakes for James Read...



You know...I saw it and I had the same, faint, "knowing" of the picture. I didn't think much of it. If someone else noticed it though, now I'm intrigued. 

It looks just like a picture Anjula posted at some point.


----------



## Amaranthine

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You know...I saw it and I had the same, faint, "knowing" of the picture. I didn't think much of it. If someone else noticed it though, now I'm intrigued.
> 
> It looks just like a picture Anjula posted at some point.



I thought the same thing! Her picture came to mind immediately, but I discounted it, thinking that it was feasible enough that someone could take a similar picture. But...it seemed too similar.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Close!

Unironically, I was able to find it because someone else stole it for their tumblr.
I amaze myself too.


----------



## AlexR87

Hey everyone, new to the site.

I'm Alex a BHM, 27 years old and looking forward to reading more of the site and getting to know everyone.

Here are some of my recent pictures as of the summer of 2014:

View attachment alex1.jpg


View attachment alex2.jpg


View attachment alex3.jpg


View attachment alex4.jpg



Cheers!

~ Alex


----------



## sweetsgirl

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You know...I saw it and I had the same, faint, "knowing" of the picture. I didn't think much of it. If someone else noticed it though, now I'm intrigued.
> 
> It looks just like a picture Anjula posted at some point.



Haha I have no idea who that is, but I'm on grommr as "sweets" and I do have my own tumblr too www.sweetsgr.tumblr.com haha that's awesome though a couple like us!


----------



## maggosh

Hey guys! I signed up here well over a year ago, but I haven't really posted until now. I'm a 22 year old BHM from Ontario, and now I kind of want to change my username. XP


----------



## Tom the pig 8

I have just taken a couple new pics, of me with a clean shave, and a full belly. Old and fat. I do like reading some posts and stories, and it is nice to have a place where liking my fat is not all that crazy. 

View attachment IMG_0445 (800x600).jpg


View attachment IMG_0446 (800x600).jpg


----------



## poecraft

* i did post this in the main introduction thread but thought i would put it here too as i consider myself a large guy*

Name: Mark
Age: 26
Location: United Kingdom 
Profession: Unemployed due to depression and anxiety
Music: Tom Waits,, Nick Cave
Likes: Horror movies, all animals
Dislikes: anyone who thinks their opinion is worth more than anyone elses
About Me: i am a tattooed large guy currently at 380lbs and love chatting and meeting like minded people 

View attachment 1240152_10202283405270977_1589957034_n.jpg


----------



## SubPigg462

hello, i am Josh a 237lb male feedee from Denver, Colorado. Whats up!?


----------



## redheadzrule1074

Greeting All! My name is Roy, Long time Lurker first time Poster.

Age:
40
Weight:
275-285lbs
Height: 
5'8"
Hair:
Pround Pale Freckled Redhead 
Hobbies:
Avid Film Fanatic (Proud to say I have seen more Chick Flicks than most women)
I collect Marilyn Monroe, Bettie Page and London Andrews Pinup Memorabilia
Root Beer Connoisseur 
Cheesecake Addict and never intend to seek therapy for it!

Want to know anything else simply ask me.

View attachment 20140930_130418.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I came running into this thread because I thought there was a new redheaded female poster...

I'm not going to say I was disappointed, but there was a whole lot more penis in this post than I expected.


----------



## roundmeout

Hi all. Just me, roundmeout (or before I re-directed an old profile - roundedout).

No pics at the moment, but i am just over 220lb and have no intentions of reducing anything. Any gains would be unplanned, though certainly welcome 

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Cookie

Hey thought I'd start posting on this forum again, properly this time  I don't know any fellow FFAs or many guys who'd consider themselves BHMs, so it'd be great to get to know some people here! I'm 19, from England and currently at uni, feel free to PM me


----------



## Melian

poecraft said:


> * i did post this in the main introduction thread but thought i would put it here too as i consider myself a large guy*
> 
> Name: Mark
> Age: 26
> Location: United Kingdom
> Profession: Unemployed due to depression and anxiety
> Music: Tom Waits,, Nick Cave
> Likes: Horror movies, all animals
> Dislikes: anyone who thinks their opinion is worth more than anyone elses
> About Me: i am a tattooed large guy currently at 380lbs and love chatting and meeting like minded people



Well hello. *says creepily*


----------



## Tiffany08

So I guess i will post I'm Tiffany (if you couldn't tell from my handle name lol) I'm from Arkansas and I'm a FFA who happens to like SSBHM!!


----------



## Tad

Tiffany08 said:


> and I'm a FFA who happens to like SSBHM*A*!!



Hi Tiffany! Just curious, what does the that final 'A' stand for?


----------



## Tiffany08

oops nothing lol just an error Tad


----------



## Cobra Verde




----------



## Tad

Tiffany08 said:


> oops nothing lol just an error Tad



Sigh, another great mystery that turns out to be a typo, lol!


----------



## GhostEater

I'm a 28 year old nerd from Utah. I'm really surprised this site exists actually. Not quite sure what to put here. I guess I'll have to have a picture and other information up eventually when the lighting's less horrible. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Tad

GhostEater said:


> I'm a 28 year old nerd from Utah. I'm really surprised this site exists actually. Not quite sure what to put here. I guess I'll have to have a picture and other information up eventually when the lighting's less horrible. Nice to meet you all.



Welcome! Glad you found your way here


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

GhostEater said:


> I'm a 28 year old nerd from Utah. I'm really surprised this site exists actually. Not quite sure what to put here. I guess I'll have to have a picture and other information up eventually when the lighting's less horrible. Nice to meet you all.




Welcome!!


----------



## GhostEater

GhostEater said:


> I guess I'll have to have a picture


Welp, here's the picture I was talking about.

_pic removed for raisins_


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

GhostEater said:


> Welp, here's the picture I was talking about.



And a very nice picture it is!


----------



## Feedmeplx

Hi, new to the site. Looking to make friends and get the attention of FFAs 

View attachment GetAttachment (2).jpg


----------



## BigChaz

Feedmeplx said:


> Hi, new to the site. Looking to make friends and get the attention of FFAs



What are your ideas for attracting attention from FFAs?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> What are your ideas for attracting attention from FFAs?



Doesn't matter, he's already got mine. :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## fritzi

GhostEater said:


> Welp, here's the picture I was talking about.



Hmmm .... no offense .... but I have the feeling I've seen this picture around here some time ago under another name....

Did you create a second account?


----------



## GhostEater

fritzi said:


> Hmmm .... no offense .... but I have the feeling I've seen this picture around here some time ago under another name....
> 
> Did you create a second account?



No offense taken. In all honesty I can assure you I have never been here under a second name. I didn't know this place existed til last week.

My face is pretty standard/average. It's the white-bread of faces. I did take it from my Facebook account but I doubt somebody needed a husky white guy's face badly enough to steal mine. Also, if you've ever lived in Utah you might've seen me on the street somewhere I guess.


----------



## sivisi

Hello,i am new on this forum so i want to tell hi to all i am 21 bhm


----------



## Bigsweetguy619

Hello, I'm a BHM and have been lurking for sometime. I figured if ever there was a place I might have the chance to find a partner it would be here, so here I am. I'm about 6 ft tall, have green eyes and brown hair, last time I hopped on a scale I weighed 419. Looking for my FFA so if any single ladies in the Southern Cali area are looking for a big sweet guy I'm your man! 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## Snuffy

Hi my name is snuffy I am from the uk just joined thank you I am so pleased this site exists I have been gaining weight steadily for a few years now and I have just passed the 400lb mark I am 5ft 10 tall I want to keep going through 700 or 800 lbs or more with the right help and encouragement I look forward to chatting with you guys and hopefully I can make someone happy at last thanks snuffy x


----------



## jakemcduck

hello, I'm jake mcduck. i've lurked here for many many years. not always under this name, but i've been jake mcduck for so long i don't remember what the old names were. but i've been around since the 90s.

i have no idea why i havent contributed earlier. but here i am.


----------



## youareneverready

You know those days when you're just lurking around the forums, having a bit of a perv/read/think, and you realise you've actually been signed up for over 7 years and only posted about as many times?

...yep.

Anyway, figured it was about time to contribute a little more, especially as I am in one of those oh-so-fun transitional phases of life which involves a lot of wanky-sounding self-discovery, sexuality included (and hopefully the full, joyous exploration thereof, opportunity permitting!)

So...I'm a 25 year old FFA from the UK (or shall we just all pretend it's Canada?), currently single and attempting to free self from post-Philosophy/Creative Writing degree shitty retail job while figuring out what to do with life. Besides indulge in BHM-appreciation, of course.


----------



## djudex

youareneverready said:


> You know those days when you're just lurking around the forums, having a bit of a perv/read/think, and you realise you've actually been signed up for over 7 years and only posted about as many times?



Well at least you chose an appropriate username!


----------



## Tad

youareneverready said:


> So...I'm a 25 year old FFA from the UK (or shall we just all pretend it's Canada?), currently single and attempting to free self from post-Philosophy/Creative Writing degree shitty retail job while figuring out what to do with life. Besides indulge in BHM-appreciation, of course.



Welcome/welcome back! Must be a bit odd to go look at your posts from 7 years ago? (I mean, I guess anyone who has been here for long could, but normally they are buried pretty well, while with 7 posts you can pull them up in a snap!)



djudex said:


> Well at least you chose an appropriate username!



LoL!


----------



## Yakatori

youareneverready said:


> "_... from the UK (or shall we just all pretend it's Canada?)..._"


Innuendo in there, I fear, is over my head or below my feet. Is it something to do with the movie-trope of an American guy nerd-character having a pretend girlfriend that he says is from Canada?


----------



## youareneverready

Tad said:


> Must be a bit odd to go look at your posts from 7 years ago? (I mean, I guess anyone who has been here for long could, but normally they are buried pretty well, while with 7 posts you can pull them up in a snap!)



Just a little. In an ideal world we would all be spared the awkwardness of our younger selves, but y'know, this is the internet. 



Yakatori said:


> Innuendo in there, I fear, is over my head or below my feet. Is it something to do with the movie-trope of an American guy nerd-character having a pretend girlfriend that he says is from Canada?



A few pages back, much appreciation for Canadians which, to be fair, you can't really argue with.


----------



## Fatgut20

Hi, I'm a 23 years old straight guy weighing around 370 pounds and i would like to meet a special girl with a preference for big men, i'm personally interested into petite-chubby women and i would also like to chat. Pm me for my skype or kik


----------



## Crumbling

GhostEater said:


> No offense taken. In all honesty I can assure you I have never been here under a second name. I didn't know this place existed til last week.
> 
> My face is pretty standard/average. It's the white-bread of faces. I did take it from my Facebook account but I doubt somebody needed a husky white guy's face badly enough to steal mine. Also, if you've ever lived in Utah you might've seen me on the street somewhere I guess.



You look a bit like my mate Duncan... did you move to Utah Duncan?

Where I used to live, there was apparently a guy who looked almost exactly like me but lived on the other side of town. I got all kids of crap from people because I'd blanked them in Tesco or walked right past them in the street, and weird stories where people claimed to have seen me in places that I wasn't. 

I'm not sure anyone actually believed me about my 'evil twin' ... until my GF tacklehugged the wrong guy in the street... she was completely freaked out.


----------



## derpVader

Hi there My Name is Matt and i live in Brisbane Qld Australia I am 29 years old single with no kids and looking for that special somewhere hopefully i will find her here as it has been a bit rough elsewhere I think i might need to move outside australia to find a nice FFA because i haven't seemed to find any here in Oz

Anyways if you have any questions or would like to chat just let me know 

Oh here are some pics so you can put a name to the face


----------



## whoknows???

Hi! I've been on and off of here for years, but I'm not sure that I've ever properly introduced myself. I'm here because I'm an FFA. I'm also a foodee, but I'm not actively gaining weight or anything like that. I'm in graduate school in South Florida right now, but (hopefully) moving in a year and a half. Anddd... anything else you want to know, just ask!


----------



## ReallyBeefy

Hello, I joined here because I want to make some friends with this common "interest". Mostly because most people wouldn't understand.
I am a M Feedee, and am a BHM. Obviously I would love to meet a FFA or a feeder. I am 18, I am currently taking a small break from school before I get back in to it. I also love video games and computers, I also play guitar a little piano and sing. I also cook and am pretty good at it. But I love to eat too. 
I would love to get to know some of you all on here!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

whoknows??? said:


> Hi! I've been on and off of here for years, but I'm not sure that I've ever properly introduced myself. I'm here because I'm an FFA. I'm also a foodee, but I'm not actively gaining weight or anything like that. I'm in graduate school in South Florida right now, but (hopefully) moving in a year and a half. Anddd... anything else you want to know, just ask!



When are you coming to Seattle? All the cool people are doing it.


----------



## djudex

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> When are you coming to Seattle? All the cool people are doing it.



Shit, I missed another meeting didn't I?


----------



## whoknows???

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> When are you coming to Seattle? All the cool people are doing it.



Haha Seattle is definitely on the list of places to visit! I hear there are lots of cute bearded BHMs there.


----------



## biglynch

whoknows??? said:


> Haha Seattle is definitely on the list of places to visit! I hear there are lots of cute bearded BHMs there.



Well I had to come home. Might be a fewq left.


----------



## Fatwasad

Hey all!

I joined today and just want to say hello to everyone =) 

My Name is Thomas, im 28 years old and from germany. I'm a feedee and living together with my 20 year old girlfriend and like to gain weight. I love to be big and never had a problem with my weight. Sadly others don't but im happy that my girlfriend also likes my weight.
Since i'm on tumblr and grommr, it is a nice feeling not to be alone with our fat fetish. 

So i hope to find new friends here. =)


----------



## agouderia

Fatwasad said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I joined today and just want to say hello to everyone =)
> 
> My Name is Thomas, im 28 years old and from germany. I'm a feedee and living together with my 20 year old girlfriend and like to gain weight. I love to be big and never had a problem with my weight. Sadly others don't but im happy that my girlfriend also likes my weight.
> Since i'm on tumblr and grommr, it is a nice feeling not to be alone with our fat fetish.
> 
> So i hope to find new friends here. =)



Ein herzliches muttersprachliches Willkommen auf dem BHM/FFA board Thomas!

Kleiner Tip - vielleicht solltest Du Admin wegen einer Namensänderung kontaktieren. Oder ist es Dir mit der traurigen Fatwa ernst als Namen? (Oder denke ich nur mal wieder zu politisch???)


----------



## Fatwasad

agouderia said:


> Ein herzliches muttersprachliches Willkommen auf dem BHM/FFA board Thomas!
> 
> Kleiner Tip - vielleicht solltest Du Admin wegen einer Namensänderung kontaktieren. Oder ist es Dir mit der traurigen Fatwa ernst als Namen? (Oder denke ich nur mal wieder zu politisch???)



Traurige was?  nein, ich heiße so seid einigen jahren in anderen communitys. Fat Wasad ... Politisch soll da nichts sein und bisher gab es nie Probleme ^^


----------



## agouderia

Fatwasad said:


> Traurige was?  nein, ich heiße so seid einigen jahren in anderen communitys. Fat Wasad ... Politisch soll da nichts sein und bisher gab es nie Probleme ^^



Okay - ich bin es die zu politisch denkt.

Trotzdem - ich würde einen Bindestrich zwischen Fat-und-Wasad beantragen - sonst kann man es nämlich auch mit der ganz andere Bedeutung lesen.

Und vielleicht als etwas politische Bildung mal herausfinden, was eine Fatwa ist ;-).


----------



## derpVader

Fatwasad said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I joined today and just want to say hello to everyone =)
> 
> My Name is Thomas, im 28 years old and from germany. I'm a feedee and living together with my 20 year old girlfriend and like to gain weight. I love to be big and never had a problem with my weight. Sadly others don't but im happy that my girlfriend also likes my weight.
> Since i'm on tumblr and grommr, it is a nice feeling not to be alone with our fat fetish.
> 
> So i hope to find new friends here. =)



Hey there I am 29 years old and from Australia but i actually met a FFA who is a cute little german girl we are hoping to meet soon but i actually checked out your blog


----------



## Feedmeplx

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1t2rYwSDr0[/ame]


----------



## Jay86

Kind of. I joined here years ago but never posted 

I'm 28, 20 stone and looking for a feeder in the UK, either just online or maybe more. Would love to be fattened up over 40 stone.

Jay


----------



## Cookie

Jay86 said:


> Kind of. I joined here years ago but never posted
> 
> I'm 28, 20 stone and looking for a feeder in the UK, either just online or maybe more. Would love to be fattened up over 40 stone.
> 
> Jay



Hey, welcome back to Dims! I made an account sometime ago and didn't really use it at first either. I've found you get way more out of this place if you contribute and get involved though.


----------



## Jay86

Cookie said:


> Hey, welcome back to Dims! I made an account sometime ago and didn't really use it at first either. I've found you get way more out of this place if you contribute and get involved though.



Thank you for the welcome! I will try to contribute


----------



## shamus33

so.. it's been a long time since i posted here.. but i am back.. I'm a 39yo BHM (400+ range) in Boston.. i have been through an awful lot in the past couple of years and i am very much still in search of the FFA of my dreams... if you are out there let me know! 

Hi Laina! 

p.s. i am of Canadian descent on one side of the family.. lol


----------



## Jabbauk

I'm not sure if I have posted on this board of not before so thought I would again anyway.

I'm male, 36 from Surrey UK. 

Not really sure what I weigh as I have been on any scales in years, last time I was 23 stone but I am heavier than that now.

Am into music, cinema, golf, football, dogs and will give most things a go. Am looking for anyone whom wants to chat and also the holy grail of an FFA who lives somewhere near me


----------



## fscrugby

Hi Im Nick from West Virginia. Hows every one doing?


----------



## bbanditx79

I'm not new here, but back after a long hiatus. I was last around in 2006 or 2007. Decided to check things out after after getting an email from an admin here. I'm still alive and kicking, still a big guy (currently 290's ... but got down to mid 220's range for a while during my hiatus), still bald head, still bowlegged, still black, still childless, still single, but a little older and more financially stable . Here for interesting discussion and/or to meet one of those ffa I heard exists is is that a fairy tale lol.


----------



## TheWolf87

Hi guys,

I'm 27 from Germany (Frankfurt). I signed up some time ago but wasn't active on this board at all. Are there any other germans out here ? 

View attachment IMG_2200.jpg


View attachment IMG_0572.jpg


----------



## agouderia

Herzlich willkommen und viel Spaß hier!

Direkt hier bei BHM/FFA ist die Deutsche Beteiligung beim posten eher schwach - auf anderen Boards findest Du schon eher welche.

Von denen, die hier öfters mitmachen bin ich jedoch Muttersprachlerin, Odette (ODFFA) kann sehr gut Deutsch und Hozay lernt gerade mit einigem Erfolg.


----------



## seeker421

Hi all, been a while since I posted here so I guess I should reintroduce myself. I'm a 58 yo BHM (5'11" 358lb) living in Denver CO. 

I make my living as an abstract artist. I'm into gaming, cooking, old movies and music (Used to be a musician). 

Hope there isn't an age restriction for FFA's


----------



## Biguns_BHM

Just wanted to say hey ... Glad I came across this site.


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to the site, everyone!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm only here for the Canadian babes

EDIT: I will also consider you if you live by the Canadian border, or are a female anywhere in the world. HMU Ladies


----------



## Tubbyduck

Just thought I'd de-lerk and post this again, I think I did it once but it's been years since. I gained a few more pounds at least since then so another hello is fine by me.

Just a random user, looking to use these boards and meet people and chat online. Just a gardener as a job right now but I like it, keeps me a bit active and fit. I haven't really gained intentionally but I haven't stopped it either. 

Hopefully everyone is doing well, and I look foward to what ever's happening on this board. 

Take Care,

Dan.


----------



## SubPigg462

Hello all, my name is Josh, I am a gainer from Denver colorado. I am 24 years old and also like to play music, video games, watch TV/ movies, I like reading, huge anime/manga nerd. Fantasy nerd. Aspiring BHM. Thought I'd introduce myself and see what happens. I would LOVE to meet someone into this in person, never had the honor. Open to chat about it online as well. Don't know what else to say, except I am a friendly and nice guy, so don't be shy to message me


----------



## imnotfatimHUGE

Hello everyone, new to this site and this community.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Welcome guys!


----------



## yingyang

Hi everyone. Since I was kid I noticed that I felt attracted for Feederism. I am Feeder, but I have limits.
After that, the goal is done I am just FFA.

My husband and I have this kind of relationship. I am slim.


----------



## BigWheels

yingyang said:


> Hi everyone. Since I was kid I noticed that I felt attracted for Feederism. I am Feeder, but I have limits.
> After that, the goal is done I am just FFA.
> 
> My husband and I have this kind of relationship. I am slim.



<----- I'm hubby.:eat1:


----------



## Tad

yingyang said:


> Hi everyone. Since I was kid I noticed that I felt attracted for Feederism. I am Feeder, but I have limits.
> After that, the goal is done I am just FFA.
> 
> My husband and I have this kind of relationship. I am slim.





BigWheels said:


> <----- I'm hubby.:eat1:




Hi YingYang, great to meet Wheels' other half!


----------



## shhtx1970

Saying hello again; I been on back a few years but I get caught with work and other things I forget coming back. So I apologize. I am a fat guy from Texas as I call myself, but respectful others and such. Pretty much a normal guy but I stay quiet at times. 

Lets see ...
hobbies: computers, comics, Final Fantasy XI - online, PS3, and other nerd stuff
enjoy: watching movies, talking about nothing and something important, food of course, and just relaxing watching people run crazy at times especially during holiday season

Gonna try and be a bit more proactive and check forums once a week, maybe more as time goes forward or backwards, oh it just goes.


----------



## miggsee

Hi i am from London just signed up, I am into bbw. I am 6ft2 ,kg105


----------



## pipedreams92

I would say I'm a bhm. I'm 6'3'' and weigh about 280. I've always been a food adict. I love to cook and love to eat even more lol.


----------



## Tad

Welcome (or welcome back) new guys! Please do find a thread and jump in, or if you have questions or thoughts that current threads aren't addressing, feel free to start a new one. I look forward to hearing more from you all


----------



## Coachd603

Hey new to the board. 6' 300.


----------



## HulkHulkerson

Hey everyone in new here


----------



## Surlysomething

Hey new peeps!


----------



## Bendro

Hello all.
My name is Dick, I am 48 years old and come from Sweden. Have been big all my life but just now discovering the world of FFA´s. Where were you when I was in my twenties? 

Not sure what kind of pic is ok to show here....so I keep it clean.  

View attachment et344.jpg


----------



## cherrygarcia

hey everyone. taken ffa, used to be on these boards a million years ago. came back because it's always nice to have a safe space to gush.


----------



## Tad

Welcome back


----------



## Tiffany08

Bendro what's your definition of big?


----------



## blackcaesarbhm

welcome to the family


----------



## FlashHeart

Hiya people  

I'm Adam, just hit 34 am around 350 and stretch out to 6'4. I'm a kiwi boy and like a lot of others I never had any idea sites like this exsisted (had to google so many abbreviations lol). Glad I found it though I quite like it here


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Welcome all


----------



## MsBrightside

FlashHeart said:


> Hiya people
> 
> I'm Adam, just hit 34 am around 350 and stretch out to 6'4. I'm a kiwi boy and like a lot of others I never had any idea sites like this exsisted (had to google so many abbreviations lol). Glad I found it though I quite like it here


 
Welcome! Glad to see you've jumped right in with posting and hope to see you around.


----------



## gigantorninja

Hey everybody. New to the forum and lurked for about a month, so I figured it was time for me to start posting. My name is Nick and I'm am just finding the world of FFAs and BHMs. I have been big all my life and always played sports. I'm about 6'5" and 315lbs. I'm kind of shy, so I may or may not post a lot, but if anybody ever wants to talk one on one feel free to message me.


----------



## StandardToaster22

Hi guys I'm Danielle and I'm an FFA. I'm 18 and only around 100lbs but I think big tall guys are absolutely perfect. If anyone wants to chat, don't be shy


----------



## Tubbyduck

Welcome people!


----------



## Tad

Belated welcome, Ninja, and welcome Toaster  (are we allowed to ask if you are a brave little toaster?)


----------



## Tad

Hi Natsuki and Cheri, welcome to Dimensions!

Natsuki, have you checked out the library yet? There are some excellent BHM/FFA stories, and although fewer with a focus on stuffing, there are some. You might also want to say hello on the Weight board, where you are more apt to find feeding discussions.

Cheri, there is a mobile app, I've not tried it but every time I come here on my phone a link for it pops up (I'm on an android) -- it is called tapatalk, and says it is free in the Play store. Personally I've been able to do OK without it, so haven't bothered. Since you posted first on this board, I'm guessing that you are an FFA of some description?


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm not new at all


----------



## Tad

Welcome back, Jen!

Although, your last post was:



> Sitting on a porch in a small town in rural Nebraska wearing yoga pants and a tank top. It's 76 degrees with a slight breeze and I'm sipping a Diet Coke. The only sound is crickets and the occasional truck on the distant highway. I can't help but feel that I'm meant to be here..



Which, if it had been your last post here, would have been a pretty awesome way to fade out  We'd have all been left with the image of you and the crickets, at peace.

Anyway, I hope stuff had been good for you since then


----------



## SSBHM

Feeling sort of shy, but wanted finally to say hello to all and post a pic for my profile. 

Wonder what kind of reaction I'll get. Shirtless! Really? YIKES! VERY FAT!!!

I definitely am a growing boy, and like being fat, as well as getting fatter. 

Hope this is a friendly place for all that.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Welcome!!! Profile pics are oddly personal, more personal than other pictures in many ways. You certainly wont be the first big guy here to post a shirtless pic!


----------



## SSBHM

Thanks for the welcome. 

What kind of dog do you have?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Two australian shepherds (with tails, my breeder doesnt dock unless it needs it). They r meh babiez


----------



## tridan22

just remembered that I had an account on here. I've missed this place.

The name is Jace. I'm 30 years old from New York City and I'm currently 340lbs. Wondering if there are any FFAs in the NYC area.


----------



## niels_kogel

Hello, I'm a 23 years old dutch FA.
I love traveling, metal music, sports , movies and hanging out with friends. 

I love fat bellies, think thighs, big ass. 

If you Wanna talk just message me! 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Tad

Welcome back, Jace. Hi Niels!

Niels, you might also want to introduce yourself on the Main board or the FA board. This particular board is aimed at fat men and the people that are attracted to the, while it sounds like you are here more as a guy who is attracted to fat women. (but no harm done--lots of people post on many of the boards)


----------



## dwesterny

Hi, my name is Dave. I'm from upstate NY. Looking to find out more about this and what people find here. Or something. I'm a fiction reader (Vonnegut, Steinbeck, Douglas Adams, lots of others), sci-fi fantasy (shocking for a fat dude!) and ummm I like stuff and uhh things. I prefer stuff but things are cool too.

Edit- Question am I not allowed to post in other forums? I posted two things and they said waiting admin approval?


----------



## The_Glory

* Name: Juan
Age: 34
Location: Los Angeles
Profession: Production Coordinator for an independent film company
Music: indie rock, hip hop, house, electronic
Likes: music, cinema, photography, soccer, vintage sneakers, clothes, beers, coffee, cooking, travel.
Dislikes: rude, uncourteous people.
About me: I'm cultured, intelligent, funny, and charming. I've lived in 3 countries but LA is always going to be home. I work in the film industry and I dig it. I love wandering the city and taking photos.
* 

View attachment 10091448804560649788.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Welcome to the site. Nice to see a new handsome face around here.






The_Glory said:


> * Name: Juan
> Age: 34
> Location: Los Angeles
> Profession: Production Coordinator for an independent film company
> Music: indie rock, hip hop, house, electronic
> Likes: music, cinema, photography, soccer, vintage sneakers, clothes, beers, coffee, cooking, travel.
> Dislikes: rude, uncourteous people.
> About me: I'm cultured, intelligent, funny, and charming. I've lived in 3 countries but LA is always going to be home. I work in the film industry and I dig it. I love wandering the city and taking photos.
> *


----------



## straightjackit

Been lurking around the Library for a few years, figured I might give something back. Might post pics later IF anyone is interested. Male, 22, around 462 LB.


----------



## Tad

Welcome to posting, Straightjackit!

If, as a new BHM, you put up a picture that shows your face, I'm pretty sure it will be welcomed. People do get a bit tired of the headless belly shots  But a lot of people start off shy of showing their face, so a lot of new pics are of that sort.


----------



## loopytheone

Welcome everybody! Feel free to get stuck in to the forums here, we don't bite! 



straightjackit said:


> Been lurking around the Library for a few years, figured I might give something back. Might post pics later IF anyone is interested. Male, 22, around 462 LB.



As Tad said, pics with your face in them always go down well! (So thank you very much to the handsome The_Glory for doing so!) I couldn't resist greeting you as a fellow library-lurker! I lurked the library for many years before posting too! 

dwesterny, you've probably figured this out already, but you are more than welcome to post on other boards as you see fit! Aside from the BBW board, which is generally for women only. As for your posts being moderated at first, that is just something that happens to new people for the first few posts to help us weed out spammers, nothing personal at all. =)


----------



## dwesterny

Tad said:


> People do get a bit tired of the headless belly shots  But a lot of people start off shy of showing their face, so a lot of new pics are of that sort.



But if I post a picture of my face on here and someone I know sees it they might find out I'm fat! I have not yet come out of the umm pantry.



loopytheone said:


> dwesterny, you've probably figured this out already, but you are more than welcome to post on other boards as you see fit! Aside from the BBW board, which is generally for women only. As for your posts being moderated at first, that is just something that happens to new people for the first few posts to help us weed out spammers, nothing personal at all. =)



Yah thanks, had to go back and delete stuff I re-posted that was the same.


OK for those of you foolish enough to want to see me, send me a message and I will add you as a contact if we've interacted a bit and you will be blessed to see my private gallery with 4 crappy pictures of me.


----------



## durapril

Hey yall! I'm April, a 30 year old FFA from South Carolina. I've lurked on this site for some time but have never posted anything until now.


----------



## Tad

Welcome, Durapril


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Welcome new people! Post a lot and make me laugh. That's your job.


----------



## straightjackit

Well I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing. I'm not a...ugh, selfie, kind of guy. But here's some pics. Excuse the flowery bathroom, it's just the only mirror in the house tall enough to get my head. And the facial hair is a work in progress so...currently a mess. 

View attachment IMG_20150807_171934512.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150807_171952028.jpg


----------



## jefro90

Hello everyone.. My name is Jeff. 25 years old. Currently living in San Francisco and I have lurked around these forums for a while now. I have finally decided to introduce myself.

I am a recently single guy, BHM at 310 pounds, and would love to meet some amazing FFA and this is the first place I've felt comfortable talking about it.

I do have a question though... If I were to start searching for an FFA near me, do any of you have suggestions on how I would find local FFAs? Again, I am living in San Francisco.

Otherwise just message me if you'd like to chat.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Welcome! Feel free to post and get to know people!


----------



## dwesterny

Welcome to the boards new people. As a new Dims person myself I suggest the following as a great way to introduce yourself with style: Get very, very drunk and post something personally embarrassing! Not only is it sure to get you noticed right away but the next morning you get to play a fun game of "oh shit what did I post and where did I post it?"

Here's a helpful hint for the morning- you can actually track it down using your statistics tab to see all your posts. Although that's kind of cheating really. Welcome!


----------



## thefishbone

Introducing myself. Umh, it's very hard trying to be not banal.
Well, I'm Luca, a 22 student from Italy, and I should be a BHM. Conditional, because I'm obviously big and man, but I'm not sure to be handsome. Not at all, lol. I decided to sign here because I didn't know about the existence about BHM and FFA, and this is a thing that makes me curious.
Although I haven't succeeded to be not banal, I'm nice to meet you, and very glad to stay here.


----------



## Tad

Welcome Fishbone! Always glad to add to the Canadian contingent here -- we'll be taking over fully any day now *bwa-ha-ha* 

Please jump into some of the threads, plenty of people will be happy to get to know you!


----------



## lashdragon

Hello everyone! I am an 18 year old college student from Pennsylvania. My height is five foot six inches. My weight is hovering around the 200 pound area, and I'm currently in the process of earning my second chin.  I have been into fat and weight gain as long as I can remember. Looking forward to meeting all of you!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Lots of new people the last few months!! 

Welcome everyone! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigHoss

Hey there! New to the forum! I am a young chocolate bhm (6'2 430, carry weight well/stocky) in charlotte NC. Looking to meet an attractive ffa!.


----------



## loopytheone

Welcome everyone!


----------



## Burundi

Hi all. I'm Jack, 27, from the UK. I love film, travel, music and well, pizza. I'm recently single and not looking for anything heavy, but anyone is welcome to PM me. 

Here is a picture of my face, as is customary.

EDIT: Apologies, didn't realise the photo would be actual size. Anyone know how to make it smaller? 

View attachment 11831951_10153149484917956_1964449682_o.jpg


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Welcome Guys!! 

Burundi....I haven't figured that out either! LOL


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ODFFA

Wow! Influx much? :happy: Welcome, welcome, one and all!



Burundi said:


> Hi all. I'm Jack, 27, from the UK. I love film, travel, music and well, pizza. I'm recently single and not looking for anything heavy, but anyone is welcome to PM me.
> 
> Here is a picture of my face, as is customary.
> 
> EDIT: Apologies, didn't realise the photo would be actual size. Anyone know how to make it smaller?



I don't know if there's a way to do it on Dimensions. I usually just resize any pics myself before attaching them. Uploading to TinyPic and sharing from there is another option that lets you choose the size you want right off the bat. But I like using Dims's attachment system, so if there's a way, I wouldn't mind knowing about it either


----------



## dwesterny

ODFFA said:


> Wow! Influx much? :happy: Welcome, welcome, one and all!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if there's a way to do it on Dimensions. I usually just resize any pics myself before attaching them. Uploading to TinyPic and sharing from there is another option that lets you choose the size you want right off the bat. But I like using Dims's attachment system, so if there's a way, I wouldn't mind knowing about it either


I had to crop pictures I posted so they would not appear sideways. I think Od is correct and it has to be done before posting.

Welcome to the boards new people!

I guess I'm not a new people any more, am I?

**waits expectantly for reciprocal crop of new FFAs**


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Welcome all!



dwesterny said:


> **waits expectantly for reciprocal crop of new FFAs**



Should we break it to him that FFA are dominant, territorial, and only so many of us can coexist peacefully on one board?

I kid, I kid!!


----------



## Melian

Burundi said:


> Hi all. I'm Jack, 27, from the UK. I love film, travel, music and well, pizza. I'm recently single and not looking for anything heavy, but anyone is welcome to PM me.
> 
> Here is a picture of my face, as is customary.
> 
> EDIT: Apologies, didn't realise the photo would be actual size. Anyone know how to make it smaller?



You're just going to have to post many, many more photos until you get it right. 

/RAWR


----------



## Potatodragon

Hay  I'm a 20something female BHM fancier from the UK. It's taken a long time to come to terms with how I feel about larger men, but I finally feel better about it thanks to you guys Xx


----------



## loopytheone

Potatodragon said:


> Hay  I'm a 20something female BHM fancier from the UK. It's taken a long time to come to terms with how I feel about larger men, but I finally feel better about it thanks to you guys Xx



Here is an artistic interpretation of you to welcome you to the forums! =D 

View attachment potato copy2.png


----------



## Amaranthine

loopytheone said:


> Here is an artistic interpretation of you to welcome you to the forums! =D



I was just about to go to sleep, but now I'm worried that I'm going to dream about this. 

Actually, it's kind of hilarious. But I still don't think any dream involving it would be good. And I might start taking bets on whether Potatodragon will ever post again


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Omg ! Loopy, you just broke my brain!!!


----------



## Potatodragon

loopytheone said:


> Here is an artistic interpretation of you to welcome you to the forums! =D



Love it! Lol


----------



## Potatodragon

I kinda want to ride it into battle


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Ha! yes, a battle potato dragon! In all seriousness though, welcome !


----------



## Keith_Dam_Skippy

Hi male 45 NY/PA


----------



## BernardZGrate

A big hello from the East Coast. Males/50s/North Carolina, FA


----------



## Lindsey Bananas

Hi guys, how are all you beautiful faces today? My name is Lindsey, I'm a 26 year old FFA from the US, Michigan specifically. I just joined today and I'm honesty super nervous to post here, mainly because I don't really know wtf I'm doing lol. I'm a single mother of two little girls and I'm just trying to find my big bearded papa bear. (Ok, the beard isn't mandatory but definitely appreciated).

I'm going to attempt to insert a picture but if it doesn't work I apologize, as I have the internet skills of my 75-year-old grandmother. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Tad

Welcome Lindsey! And "Giant ball of crazy", hmmm, yep, I think you'll fit in here just fine


----------



## dwesterny

Hello Lindsey! Welcome to the boards. If I think of any (marginally) bearded fat guys looking to meet someone I will let them know and they might send you a PM. **searches for PM button**  Your picture, by the way, is lovely.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Welcome indeed!


----------



## Mordecai

I have a new idea for a TV show: h4ck4r Granny. Thanks Lindsey.


----------



## blackcaesarbhm

Lindsey. Welcome to Dims


----------



## ottovonkrapfen

Hello everyone from *sunny* UK. My name is Vi, southern Italian fella with a quirky sense of humour that somehow manages not to gesticulate while talking. I moved to the UK two years and a half and am loving it. Would like to make friends on here to brighten up the rainy days.


----------



## loopytheone

Hello new posters! =D


----------



## Nutella91

Hello!

Been reading forums for many years every now and then, but decided now to register. I'm an university student from Finland, I was a chubby child, whose mom made too much food and since then been on the same path. :eat2:

I like to watch sports (football/soccer, ice hockey, F1), but not do myself that much. I read a lot, a good book and sofa is a perfect combination. I'm kind of shy, but would be nice to come more out of my shell. I gladly also answer questions if you have any


----------



## Duskfall73

G'day one and all the name is Andrew i am 42 from
Melbourne,Australia i have poked my head in these
forums a couple of time before but just thought i'd
hi


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Welcome nutella and duskfall!


----------



## trueth

Hey all I'm trueth, 29 from Atlanta. Stumbled on to this site after reading "Why I prefer big men by Ginger" Hoping to find some encouragement here, since I can't seem to encourage myself.


----------



## loopytheone

Welcome Trueth!


----------



## Jisasaku

Bhm from rhode island here. Long time gainer currently 250 but i feel thats still way to small. Love comics, anime, video, games, etc. Look forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## Dragoonboy

I am a Feedee, a special kind of Feedee. I am in that tiny, tiny minority of Feedees. I say that because I am into immobility IRL. I wanna be fattened up! So fat, I can't leave the house. Always waddling/shuffling around the house. Out of breath just going from the bed to the couch. Almost nothing fits me. What I'm looking for is a Feeder. A Feeder who's into immobility as much as I am. If you're not into this, fine by me. But if you are, please message me. Please let me know Feeders like you exist.


----------



## BigChaz

Dragoonboy said:


> I am a Feedee, a special kind of Feedee. I am in that tiny, tiny minority of Feedees. I say that because I am into immobility IRL. I wanna be fattened up! So fat, I can't leave the house. Always waddling/shuffling around the house. Out of breath just going from the bed to the couch. Almost nothing fits me. What I'm looking for is a Feeder. A Feeder who's into immobility as much as I am. If you're not into this, fine by me. But if you are, please message me. Please let me know Feeders like you exist.



I go here


----------



## Crumbling

BigChaz said:


> I go here



My next door neighbour goes on and on and on about going to the Golden Corral too....


----------



## Sheepie

Hi I'm Sarah, and i'm a FFA from Maine. I have been lurking for awhile but have just gathered the nerve to join and post :blush:


----------



## BigChaz

Sheepie said:


> Hi I'm Sarah, and i'm a FFA from Maine. I have been lurking for awhile but have just gathered the nerve to join and post :blush:



You are in luck, we haven't filled our Maine quota yet. Welcome aboard!


----------



## dwesterny

Sheepie said:


> Hi I'm Sarah, and i'm a FFA from Maine. I have been lurking for awhile but have just gathered the nerve to join and post :blush:



Ayuh, welcome to the boards (pronounced bawds in deference to the Maine accent).


----------



## bellybob

My second post here. I goofed up already imagine that.!! Introduced myself in the wrong thread..
Hello to all the Ladies and Gentlemen out there in Dimension cyber land. I have been lurking and checking out this site so I thought I would join.. Consider this your warning that I will be posting and commenting now and then ...  

View attachment Sad Face.jpg


----------



## agouderia

No need for sadness - welcome to the BHM/FFA crowd Bellybob!

People around here are pretty convinced their's is the nicest board here....


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Welcome!


----------



## JoeDaniels1990

Hey everyone! I'm Joe and I'm new on this forum. I would like to see what this is all about. I'm defiantly would be under the category of BHM. While I'm currently 350+ , I would like to become more healthy. I would like to talk to some FFAs , so if your interested then drop me a line  

View attachment IMG_20150808_181341.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150316_140442298_HDR.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150812_181646309.jpg


----------



## BChunky

Hi. How has everyone been? I just realized I have not logged in here since July


----------



## ouroboros

This is more of a return post after being inactive for a few years. I'm a 25yo ffa and feeder. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## dwesterny

ouroboros said:


> This is more of a return post after being inactive for a few years. I'm a 25yo ffa and feeder.



Welcome back! Love that pic, great smile and eyes.


----------



## Tad

Welcome back, Ouroboros! 

A quick trip through old postings says you were a music student last time you were around, I guess you'd be graduated now?


----------



## Tad

Welcome back, Ouroboros! 

A quick trip through old postings says you were a music student last time you were around, I guess you'd be graduated now?


----------



## ouroboros

Tad said:


> Welcome back, Ouroboros!
> 
> A quick trip through old postings says you were a music student last time you were around, I guess you'd be graduated now?



I jumped around majors and dealt with personal issues, now I'm studying psych. Although I should have been graduated by now. Lol


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Welcome back!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ouroboros said:


> I jumped around majors and dealt with personal issues, now I'm studying psych. Although I should have been graduated by now. Lol



Life is what happens to you when you're busy making other plans! Welcome back.


----------



## Mordecai

ouroboros said:


> I jumped around majors and dealt with personal issues, now I'm studying psych. Although I should have been graduated by now. Lol



Nothing wrong with that.

Ouroboros is a nifty snake.

Hai Hozay.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Mordecai said:


> Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Ouroboros is a nifty snake.
> 
> Hai Hozay.



Hey Mordecai!


----------



## q8i

Hello from Kuwait!
I'm a 31 yo guy living one of the worst countries in the world for a FA, I'm a musician, MMA fighter, biker and a solo traveler, I'm really glad to find this forum, thanks you all.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

welcome to dims!


----------



## JBfromNH

Big John from NH here


----------



## Tad

Welcome, John!


----------



## Heavy Cat

Hi,

I'm Pat and back on Dimensions.


----------



## lovebiscuit

Hey! I'm a 24 year old BHM from Georgia.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Welcome!!!


----------



## rabbitislove

ouroboros said:


> I jumped around majors and dealt with personal issues, now I'm studying psych. Although I should have been graduated by now. Lol



Hope you are doing better ouroboros. The good news is those who have lived personal issues make the best psychologists/therapists/whatnot. At least thats what I say. Been through it, lived it, currently working in that field so I may be biased  Its either God or trauma that directs people towards the helping field it seems...

Also I love your picture. Is that your cat? I have a tabby who is the love of my life


----------



## lovelymars908

Hi from KS. Just another writer in WG/BHM fiction walking in Dims for the first time.


----------



## Ayanna

Hi All,

I am Ayanna, I am Irish, 26 and a slim framed woman. Long time lurker on here! I have a big thing for large men. I love nothing more than a man who can eat and love his body and be confident in bed! I am looking to meet a BHM I can fatten up. The kind of situation where I stand over him in my lingerie and shove cake (and possibly my breasts) in his face till his belly is full and then take him to the bedroom for loving! I do want him to be the man I love too. So if anyone wants to help me source a BHM for this I'd be grateful. Think Dylan Moran style men, ugh that gets to me! 
Not interested in gaining myself but I'd love to meet and chat to men who are like minded and women who feel the same as me.

Ayanna xx


----------



## Ayanna

Ayanna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am Ayanna, I am Irish, 26 and a slim framed woman. Long time lurker on here! I have a big thing for large men. I love nothing more than a man who can eat and love his body and be confident in bed! I am looking to meet a BHM I can fatten up. The kind of situation where I stand over him in my lingerie and shove cake (and possibly my breasts) in his face till his belly is full and then take him to the bedroom for loving! I do want him to be the man I love too. So if anyone wants to help me source a BHM for this I'd be grateful. Think Dylan Moran style men, ugh that gets to me!
> Not interested in gaining myself but I'd love to meet and chat to men who are like minded and women who feel the same as me.
> 
> Ayanna xx



Forgot to say I also have a PhD in physics so nerds are very welcome. You lose to me on a computer game you gotta gain 10lbs!


----------



## dwesterny

I'm friends with an FFA from Dublin, she has a PhD as well. She's not a feeder though.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Welcome (officially, as you lurked before)


----------



## Ayanna

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Welcome (officially, as you lurked before)



Thanks Xyantha! Love the name btw! Xx


----------



## Ayanna

dwesterny said:


> I'm friends with an FFA from Dublin, she has a PhD as well. She's not a feeder though.



Really wow! I did my PhD in London and I'm now a researcher in Ireland. I'dlike to call myself and FFA feeder and sex machine for BHMs. Lol!


----------



## djudex

Looks like I'm back suckers. Tremble in fear, awe and lust. 

View attachment DSCF0070.JPG


----------



## rabbitislove

If you keep getting this good with age, the retirement castle don't stand a chance when you're 80. 

:wubu::wubu::wubu:

(Also thank you for allowing me to creepily creep on you in front of God and all of Dims).


----------



## Chiptorn

Hey, I just joined! I'm loving all the Chubby love I'm seeing! I'm 27, 5'11", 270lbs, bearded, and i'm attracted to short petite women. 5' to 5'4" is the height most girls i've dated have been. I'm looking forward to poking around and checking things out.


----------



## rabbitislove

Chiptorn said:


> Hey, I just joined! I'm loving all the Chubby love I'm seeing! I'm 27, 5'11", 270lbs, bearded, and i'm attracted to short petite women. 5' to 5'4" is the height most girls i've dated have been. I'm looking forward to poking around and checking things out.



Welcome fellow Coloradan! Also I love your username!


----------



## ouroboros

rabbitislove said:


> Hope you are doing better ouroboros. The good news is those who have lived personal issues make the best psychologists/therapists/whatnot. At least thats what I say. Been through it, lived it, currently working in that field so I may be biased  Its either God or trauma that directs people towards the helping field it seems...
> 
> Also I love your picture. Is that your cat? I have a tabby who is the love of my life



I certainly am! Thank you. I do have to agree with that, also having gone through the treatment myself, I know what it's like to experience it. I think your bias is accurate though. I've known people who just had that helpfulness and caring in their nature, I truly admire those people. 

Yes that is! He's my baby, although he's really old. I bet your kitty is a cutie!


----------



## RainbowRage

I'm sorry if this is a repost, I tried making this earlier, but it doesn't seem to have been posted.

I only learned about this site yesterday, and I had no idea there even was a community like this at all. So this is all very new to me, but I thought I'd say hello at least 

I'm a 26 year old guy from Denmark. I'm 5'10", about 340lbs not completely sure.

Hopefully looking to meet some cool new people  maybe a nice FFA who takes a liking to me  a guy can dream right.

This is me:
http://i.imgur.com/0jTCiQz.jpg

What's good everyone ?


----------



## Melian

RainbowRage said:


> I'm sorry if this is a repost, I tried making this earlier, but it doesn't seem to have been posted.
> 
> I only learned about this site yesterday, and I had no idea there even was a community like this at all. So this is all very new to me, but I thought I'd say hello at least
> 
> I'm a 26 year old guy from Denmark. I'm 5'10", about 340lbs not completely sure.
> 
> Hopefully looking to meet some cool new people  maybe a nice FA who takes a liking to me  a guy can dream right.
> 
> This is me:
> http://i.imgur.com/0jTCiQz.jpg
> 
> What's good everyone ?



Cute Danish guys are always welcome


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Welcome!!

+ obligatory minimum chars


----------



## deegee

...just hoping one finds me...a BHM, that is...


----------



## dwesterny

deegee said:


> ...just hoping one finds me...a BHM, that is...



Sorry, no fat men here.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I think we are supposed to do the chasing


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I think we are supposed to do the chasing


Considering how fat men "run" there's not much chasing to do.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I envision a scene similar to us "chasing" a spider. We act all tough and stalky - then when we get close, any fast motions make us squeak and we hightail it out of there


----------



## 574BHM

Name: Scot
Age: 27
Location: Indiana
Profession: Business
Music: I have many different tastes in music, but my favorite is still classic rock.

I just wanted to stop in and introduce myself to everyone. This looks like an interesting place to hang out and get to know new people. If you're interested in chatting I'm open to it, and who knows, if it's fun I may stay a while. 

View attachment 1422465_10152257747079623_1565333294_n.jpg


View attachment suit.jpg


View attachment not suit.jpg


----------



## Jeannie

Hi Scot! 

I love a well dressed Big *Handsome* Man!


Welcome!


----------



## 574BHM

Thank you!


----------



## dwesterny

574bhm said:


> and who knows, if it's fun i may stay a while.


ERMAGERD ERMAGERD PLEASE GRACE US WITH YOUR MAGNIFICENCE!!!!! How can i please you?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## 574BHM

Haha.... you two are a riot. I'm just hanging out in new places online.... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1444299987620.jpg


----------



## 574BHM

Just fyi, I frigging love your signature! 

Lonna........ Lonna!................*inhale*.... LONNAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Jeannie

> I'm just hanging out in new places online....



And how perfect that you landed on this doorstep. :smitten:

Feel free to keep posting pics. You are rather breathtaking.


----------



## Mallet

Sup,im mallet...just an easy going fat dude.


----------



## lucca23v2

574BHM said:


> Haha.... you two are a riot. I'm just hanging out in new places online....


 
Very Handsome!


----------



## lucca23v2

Mallet said:


> Sup,im mallet...just an easy going fat dude.


 
Welcome Mallet!


----------



## ChubChuckie

Hey I'm new here. I'm a bi fat guy from Florida. 27, 5'4" 280ish. Happy to be here, looking forward to getting to know the community.


----------



## Enplumpen

I'm Enplumpen or Neil. Have been part of the scene since 2002 or so, but have really only started to make an effort over the past 3-4 years. I'm 34 and a fledgling Feedee at 199lbs. Also kinda queer, but mostly demisexual.

Currently I write off and on for Ravenous Magazine, but recently I've started trying my luck as a BHM Web Model under the studio name My Feedee Boyfriend.

I'm into music (shoegaze, indie, psych, post-hardcore), gaming, feminism / social justice and body positivity.

Hellu 

View attachment 13277703_1031961486902672_353767435_n.jpeg


View attachment PHOTO_20160607_181531.jpg


----------



## Melian

Enplumpen said:


> I'm Enplumpen or Neil. Have been part of the scene since 2002 or so, but have really only started to make an effort over the past 3-4 years. I'm 34 and a fledgling Feedee at 199lbs. Also kinda queer, but mostly demisexual.
> 
> Currently I write off and on for Ravenous Magazine, but recently I've started trying my luck as a BHM Web Model under the studio name My Feedee Boyfriend.
> 
> I'm into music (shoegaze, indie, psych, post-hardcore), gaming, feminism / social justice and body positivity.
> 
> Hellu



Hi Neil! I like your dinosaur picture


----------



## Enplumpen

Hellu! Thanks! It's my partner's, she loves dinosaurs and even has Dino tattoos.


----------



## Melian

Enplumpen said:


> Hellu! Thanks! It's my partner's, she loves dinosaurs and even has Dino tattoos.



Ok, that one's a keeper.


----------



## traceg

Hi I'm Tracy a fat Canadian 

View attachment 20160622_233208.jpg


----------



## Jeannie

Hello Tracy!

Nice belly!! Nice fingers!!


----------



## JBfromNH

John here from NH 

View attachment IMG_0833oooop.jpg


----------



## BigChaz




----------



## Niceguy84

Well, gotta introduce myself too..  

I'm 32 years old, live in Norway (Europe), male, about 186 cm tall (which translates to 6'2") or something for you US people), weighing in at 121 kg (which should be almost 270 lbs) and I enjoy being big/chubby/fat/whatever you want to call it 

I've been bigger all my life weighing in at 90 kg (200 lbs) at 12 years old and hit my highest at 16 with 130 kg (290 lbs). My weight was mostly due to growing up surrounded by huge amounts of home-cooked delicious food, as I was never anywhere close to skinny. Adding to this was a dislike of sports, so I basically stayed a couch potato. I lost some weight in my mid-20s, but regained most of it unintentionally and have settled on eating whatever I want and let my weight be whatever it wants. Fairly stable at the moment, just a couple kilos creeping on each year, but I'm not intentionally gaining weight.  

Other than this.. Well, I work full time, when not at work I am interested in travel, cars, reading, of course spend a lot of time with friends, cooking, watching movies, various organizational work and so on.  

I am a little hesistant to post a face picture to begin with, so let's start with body  

View attachment IMG-20150621-WA0008 (1).jpg


----------



## Cors

Hello lovelies, it has been a while... over 4 years? Time flies. Feels good to see familiar faces around here! 

So I went from being crazy busy to having too much time on my hands. And I am now in a relationship with an amazing SSBHM (mmm I know :wubu, so it feels appropriate to start posting on this part of the boards. 

Looking forward to catching up with everyone.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Hey there!


----------



## dwesterny

Welcome back.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Cors said:


> Hello lovelies, it has been a while... over 4 years? Time flies. Feels good to see familiar faces around here!
> 
> So I went from being crazy busy to having too much time on my hands. And I am now in a relationship with an amazing SSBHM (mmm I know :wubu, so it feels appropriate to start posting on this part of the boards.
> 
> Looking forward to catching up with everyone.



Wahey! Blast from the past!

Welcome back


----------



## 300PlusILove

Dont think ive posted here yet but im From Houston TX and very much into pool , bowling ,movies, video games , music and almost any type of Art work. If you love seafood you and me can be good pals. My question to the public is have anyone here ever known of single ssbbws over 300 lbs with big legs in Houston because from what i see is to many skinny ladies lol 

View attachment IMG_20160915_111943.jpg


----------



## lovebiscuit

Hello! I made my account earlier this year, but I don't think I used it much. I'm planning on being around more often now, though. 
I'm a feedee, and I've been gaining on and off since 2015. I've been without a feeder, so it's been a bit more difficult. I ended up losing weight, but on the plus side, my belly is softer now!  I'd like to find a female feeder in my area. I'd also be content to chat with one long distance and get to know each other. 
I look forward to hearing from people! I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Welcome all!


----------



## Coachd603

BHM in NH here. I came on here as a fat admirer but would love to meet up with a FFA. Cool concept!


----------



## fats1969

Hi I'm Keith male PA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElyBiggs

Hey, all. Long time lurker here who finally got up the nerve to make an account and post here.

I'm 24, female, and an aspiring writer (who _miiight_ try adding to the collection of stories I've enjoyed on this site over the years). I look forward to chatting with you.


----------



## Tad

Glad you got up the nerve, Ely, and nice to "meet" you!

Do please take a shot at posting some writing, pretty much can guarantee that it will be read and appreciated 

Keith, Coach, sorry not to have said hello earlier -- I'm slipping! Glad to have you on board, and I look forward to getting to know you more.


----------



## Anjula

ElyBiggs said:


> Hey, all. Long time lurker here who finally got up the nerve to make an account and post here.
> 
> I'm 24, female, and an aspiring writer (who _miiight_ try adding to the collection of stories I've enjoyed on this site over the years). I look forward to chatting with you.



Hi! 
i hope you will post lots and have fun with us! As for writing stories, please do, we need more(I NEED MORE )


----------



## biglynch

I will reintroduce myself. 
Aiden, 35 from just outside of London, UK
I work on trains enforcing the LAW! (by kindly asking people to be nice)


----------



## Miles

Hey,

Dunno if ill even be here for any length of time. I've just now started trying to look for a partner again so dug around the internet and found this. 

Im from Calgary, Canada. 

Every relationship ive had since time began has fabulously derailed. Im 450ish lbs, am a basement dwelling hypernerd and generally dont get out much, or at all. I hate being the center of attention. I am brutally honest and tend to blab about personal things at times that arent appropriate, according to other people. I'm not even remotely close to fitting into any generally recognized stereotype that i know of. 

I will try to get some amount of pictures on here when i get around to it. 

My last 2 romances were both fat admirers, and so i am here now. 

Anyways.


----------



## Tad

Hi Miles, and welcome!

Best of luck on finding what you are looking for here.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

This is like my 3rd reintroduction, but I'm a 31-year-old, smaller BHM and I live in the Philly suburbs. I've missed you guys


----------



## JenFromOC

I've been around here for years and years and years.... Haven't said hi in awhile, so...hi


----------



## Tracii

Hi Jen long time huh?


----------



## JenFromOC

Tracii said:


> Hi Jen long time huh?



Long time! Miss you crazy people!!!!


----------



## wolfspiritwithin

this site was a suggested by a friend of mine. hes a handsome big guy like me and he met a bombshell pin up that loves chubby men. I figured what the heck. I am from massachusetts and would love to find a girl that appreciates me. im a wild wolf spirit, struggling actor, i like to think of myself of a romantic. Just want to find a girl that wont mess with my head, see into my heart and soul and feel that spark. I m not sure how contacting works as I am new to the site but I guess we will see what happens. 

View attachment 2013-02-12 09.51.28.jpg


View attachment 2013-11-09 09.08.41.jpg


View attachment 2015-09-12 20.39.33.jpg


View attachment IMG_1890.JPG


View attachment IMG_1064.JPG


View attachment IMG_2166.JPG


----------



## The_Dude

Hello all 

I'm from Belgium, from a small town called Wetteren in the flanders region.
I'm 35


----------



## agouderia

The_Dude said:


> Hello all
> 
> I'm from Belgium, from a small town called Wetteren in the flanders region.
> I'm



Hartelijk welkom!

Enjoy the BHM/FFA board, join in the discussions - and don't take anything too seriously.


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

Can I reintroduce myself? It's been awhile. 

Name is Matt from Virginia. I'm a bit older now, hopefully wiser, and a bit thinner than I was last time I was here. View attachment still derp though.jpg


----------



## Ninja Glutton

JenFromOC said:


> Long time! Miss you crazy people!!!!



Blast from the past. I miss you, dude.


----------



## Dragoonboy

I don't care about are or gender much, all I want is to become is immobile. A bedridden Superchub that's too fat to do anything for myself except eat.


----------



## GoatMomma1974

Hi, my name is Brandy, and I just joined the organization. I am a 42 year old twice divorced disabled single Mom. I have 2 grown children, and 2 elementary age children still at home. I live in Fort Worth, Texas. I look forward to meeting anyone in my area. My email is [email protected], I hope to hear from locals soon!


----------



## dwesterny

My name is Dwes and I'm a large gentleman with poor hygiene and a penchant for shooting small animals with a high power pellet gun. I'm looking for a woman with a poor sense of smell and a lack of feeling for animals. Ladies, hit me up.


----------



## GoatMomma1974

Are these posts serious? Does anyone moderate these threads? Some of these are disgusting and a disgrace to those of us that really want equality and respect for people of size.


----------



## djudex

GoatMomma1974 said:


> Are these posts serious? Does anyone moderate these threads? Some of these are disgusting and a disgrace to those of us that really want equality and respect for people of size.



Some are serious and some are not and yes the threads are moderated (although I should clarify I am not a moderator). Most posters who are truly here to make trouble are quickly nipped in the bud.


----------



## Tracii

GoatMomma with a screen name like that are you bring serious?
If so thats fine but I think some postings are to be taken with a grain of salt or meant in jest or just sarcastic in nature.
Not every one here takes themselves seriously.


----------



## dwesterny

I just want to kill rabbit(s) and possibly small birds with my pellet gun. Is that so wrong?


----------



## LeoGibson

You had me at poor hygiene. :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Tad

GoatMomma1974 said:


> Are these posts serious? Does anyone moderate these threads? Some of these are disgusting and a disgrace to those of us that really want equality and respect for people of size.



Yep, there is moderation -- but it is generally pretty loose. Do some people come here and label themselves as having somewhat strange desires? Yes, and now you know what they are about! And was Wes being a bit of a sarcastic ass in these posts? I'd say 'yes', but as a moderator I'd call that still within the bounds of the rules, provided he doesn't continue to disrupt the introductions thread (if he seems to make a serious ongoing effort to make the thread not work as intended I'll do something about it. Speaking of which: Wes, please cut it out. Having one introductions thread is better than everyone making their own, so please don't make a place that people are scared to post.) 

As a general rule we like to assume that everyone here is an adult, and able to make up their own mind about how to take other posters. Overall we try to encourage a friendly, or at least polite, atmosphere -- but in the end that isn't something that can really be enforced by rules.


----------



## BigChaz

I can't even get hard anymore if it doesn't involve a pellet gun


----------



## rabbitislove

I can understand how walking in out of context can sound offensive, but we are a sarcastic brood. I think Tad (aka the Dims Dad) said all that needs to be said


----------



## Pitchfork

Hello all. I'm a 37 year old BHM hailing from rural Illinois. I found this site a few days ago and thought it would be cool to be amongst like-built (and possibly like-minded) people.


----------



## rabbitislove

dwesterny said:


> I just want to kill rabbit(s) and possibly small birds with my pellet gun. Is that so wrong?



Rabbits???


----------



## dwesterny

rabbitislove said:


> Rabbits???



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGhQ2BDt4VE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGhQ2BDt4VE[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLeOtRf6_1g"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLeOtRf6_1g[/ame]


----------



## loopytheone

Pitchfork said:


> Hello all. I'm a 37 year old BHM hailing from rural Illinois. I found this site a few days ago and thought it would be cool to be amongst like-built (and possibly like-minded) people.



It's nice to have you Pitchfork, welcome to the forum!


----------



## squarebrickjaw

I'm a 35 year old straight cis male from Los Angeles, currently living in Boston. Half Mexican, half Irish, all (former) drunk. 6'4" and 390'ish lbs. I honestly didn't even know this was a thing, and I'm interested to see what it's all about. Still very much in the disbelief-of-any-positive-female-attention-for-my-body-type stage.


----------



## DragonFly

squarebrickjaw said:


> I'm a 35 year old straight cis male from Los Angeles, currently living in Boston. Half Mexican, half Irish, all (former) drunk. 6'4" and 390'ish lbs. I honestly didn't even know this was a thing, and I'm interested to see what it's all about. Still very much in the disbelief-of-any-positive-female-attention-for-my-body-type stage.



Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tad

What Dragonfly said 

And also: it is absolutely a thing -- maybe not a super common thing, maybe not a thing that gets talked about much, but there are for sure FFA out there (and with your height, you probably fall into the sweet spot of "I like 'em BIG" which may be more common than the specific "I like 'em fat.")

I hope you find some of what you are looking for here. Or at least some good conversations, and maybe find some stories you enjoy.


----------



## rabbitislove

squarebrickjaw said:


> I'm a 35 year old straight cis male from Los Angeles, currently living in Boston. Half Mexican, half Irish, all (former) drunk. 6'4" and 390'ish lbs. I honestly didn't even know this was a thing, and I'm interested to see what it's all about. Still very much in the disbelief-of-any-positive-female-attention-for-my-body-type stage.



Hello from a fellow (former) drunk! The disbelief that fat men feel when they find this forum saddens me. No one deserves to live their life feeling unwanted. On a positive note - the disbelief wears off. Welcome to the Gathering of the Unicorns! :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## dwesterny

squarebrickjaw said:


> Still very much in the disbelief-of-any-positive-female-attention-for-my-body-type stage.


They're all fakes and Russian scammers looking to steal your identity and introduce foreign substances into our precious bodily fluids. Especially Komrade Rabbitikov.

It's a trap!


----------



## squarebrickjaw

dwesterny said:


> They're all fakes and Russian scammers looking to steal your identity and introduce foreign substances into our precious bodily fluids. Especially Komrade Rabbitikov.
> 
> It's a trap!



FFFFUCK NOT AGAIN :shocked:


----------



## rabbitislove

dwesterny said:


> They're all fakes and Russian scammers looking to steal your identity and introduce foreign substances into our precious bodily fluids. Especially Komrade Rabbitikov.
> 
> It's a trap!



Im so mad I cant rep you for Komrade Rabbitkov.

Hey man, Russian bots need love too! Just because we interfere in world politics for our own interest doesnt mean we dont want someone to cuddle our circuits and processors! All your fat boys are now belong to us!


----------



## Anjula

squarebrickjaw said:


> I'm a 35 year old straight cis male from Los Angeles, currently living in Boston. Half Mexican, half Irish, all (former) drunk. 6'4" and 390'ish lbs. I honestly didn't even know this was a thing, and I'm interested to see what it's all about. Still very much in the disbelief-of-any-positive-female-attention-for-my-body-type stage.



It's all about man titties and tummies in our faces, to hight libidos for man to handle, you doing anything makes me wet vibe and just good old stuff like that. if-you-need-some-assurance-i-will-be-happy-to-help  welcome to the crazy town



rabbitislove said:


> Im so mad I cant rep you for Komrade Rabbitkov.
> 
> Hey man, Russian bots need love too! Just because we interfere in world politics for our own interest doesnt mean we dont want someone to cuddle our circuits and processors! All your fat boys are now belong to us!



haahahah Rabbit I second that, somehow I can't rep Dwest either and I laughed a lil to hard on that Komrade Rabbitkov


----------



## wolfspiritwithin

:kiss2: stray strong my chubby brethren


----------



## wolfspiritwithin

Anjula said:


> It's all about man titties and tummies in our faces, to hight libidos for man to handle, you doing anything makes me wet vibe and just good old stuff like that. if-you-need-some-assurance-i-will-be-happy-to-help  welcome to the crazy town
> 
> 
> 
> haahahah Rabbit I second that, somehow I can't rep Dwest either and I laughed a lil to hard on that Komrade Rabbitkov




its how it always goes. all the women who like chubby guys either dont exist, are taken or live too far


----------



## Caribee1979

Hi. I'm Cari. Very new here and trying to understand how this works. Be gentle, please.


----------



## Tad

Hi Cari, welcome!

How did you find your way here?


----------



## Caribee1979

Thanks Tad for the welcome. I was lonely and searched online for BBW personals. Brought me here but I don't see that it has that function/service. Lol


----------



## Tad

You're right, the one thing this site doesn't do is personal ads. But it is a great place to get to know people . (And as a result, a number of couples have developed over the years).

By the way, you introduced yourself on the BHM/FFA board, aimed mostly at big guys and their admirers. I'd guess that you might also want to introduce yourself in the introduction thread on the main board (as the site started off focused on bbw and male FA the main board defaults that way).


----------



## BigElectricKat

Caribee1979 said:


> Hi. I'm Cari. Very new here and trying to understand how this works. Be gentle, please.



Hello Caribee, my name is Mars and I'm rather new here as well. I hope you find something enjoyable. I know that I'm learning alot (and apparently pissing at least one person off regularly).


----------



## djudex

BigElectricKat said:


> Hello Caribee, my name is Mars and I'm rather new here as well. I hope you find something enjoyable. I know that I'm learning alot (and apparently pissing at least one person off regularly).



If you're not pissing off at least one person in life you're living a life unfulfilled


----------



## Anjula

djudex said:


> If you're not pissing off at least one person in life you're living a life unfulfilled



amen! ....


----------



## Le_Chen

Hi everyone.

So, quick introduction. My name is David, I'm almost 30, and from France.

I've been overweight for most of my life (thank you, doctor, but that's another story), and I have had to deal with consequences of it for a very long time. Only recently have I begun to accept myself, and I have to say it makes one's life much much better.

So, I suscribed here to share my experiences and feeling as a BHM (coz I am), even if I don't expect to write that much, it's more of a curiosity thing than anything else. But who know, maybe I will fin an amazing community!


----------



## agouderia

Bonjour Le Chen  est bienvenue chez les BHM/FFA à Dims.

Les gens ici ont un humour un tout petit peu spéciale  mais généralement ils sont sympas et aimables. Ne te laisse pas décourager trop vite  et tu vas trouver des bon/ne/s ami/e/s.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Coming here is like moving to a new neighborhood (especially if you are different). First, the neighbors peak out their windows at you and try to determine if you are worthy of saying "Hi" to. Next, they pretty much shun you until you prove that worth. For the most part, friendships and cliques have already formed and you are the odd man/woman left out. Lastly, someone will go out on a limb and speak to you. It just takes time. (That or you'll find you need to move to a different neighborhood)


----------



## Le_Chen

Thanks for the advice. Don't know if I will post enough to actually get to this point, but hey, who knows. But I'm truthfully very sweet, I don't bite, promise (except if expressely asked)!


----------



## Anjula

hahahahah we actually are a one big family but thanks to that we only accept cool people into our group and that keeps our board clean of fuckboys :wubu:

(im not sure I'm the part of the fam and I've been here 7years thats how horrible we are)


----------



## shantheman145

Hello all! My name is Shannon. Im 27 and I live out here in Mesa AZ! I was fit/athletic growing up and played all types of sports in High Scho/College. I met my first "feeder/FA" girlfriend in college actually. She had a huge thing for fat guys and fattening up stalky/big dudes. After college I kinda let myself go and we dated for 3 years. I went from 205 to 315lbs over those years. I really ballooned up and gain a ton of weight. I loved my body and the transition and little did I know I had a weight gain/feedee kink. I am currently single and still fat lol. I love my body and I LOVE body contrast. However I am open to all body types. I am currently just lurking the forums looking for locals or other female feeders/FAs to talk too! Drop me a line sometime, I would love to chat!  

View attachment Screenshot_2017-02-07-01-49-08.png


----------



## sarebear9

Hi everyone, I'm Sara I'm 22. I've liked big guys since I hit puberty pretty much. I was always scared of dating bigger guys and felt bad for what I liked until college. Then I was with a bigger guy and I can't go back. I always came here for stories but decided to try joining the community.


----------



## BigElectricKat

sarebear9 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Sara I'm 22. I've liked big guys since I hit puberty pretty much. I was always scared of dating bigger guys and felt bad for what I liked until college. Then I was with a bigger guy and I can't go back. I always came here for stories but decided to try joining the community.



Welcome Sara! I hope you find some friends here in this community. There seems to be no shortage of folks who'll make someone like you feel welcomed. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Catalin

Hi everyone! I'm Cat, and I'm a new FFA here. I have a passion for story-writing, so you may see me in the Recent Additions section from time to time. I'm in college now, but I've been an FFA for as long as I can remember (I have distinct memories of writing stories about a dragon who go too fat to fly when I was a young child haha).


----------



## dwesterny

Catalin said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Cat, and I'm a new FFA here. I have a passion for story-writing, so you may see me in the Recent Additions section from time to time. I'm in college now, but I've been an FFA for as long as I can remember (I have distinct memories of writing stories about a dragon who go too fat to fly when I was a young child haha).



Hi Cat, I'm fat.
Welcome to Dims!


----------



## hommecreux

First, sorry for posting elsewhere before coming to say hello to the community here first. I'm a new BHM here, but long time big guy, stats below.... I've loved my big body and everything that goes with it ever since I gave up sports and started putting on some pounds. Just looking forward to meeting interesting people and to join a community of like minded people. 

6' 488#'s, 28 yo

Thanks for reading!
Scott


----------



## Tad

Welcome Scott! And one doesn't _have_ to post in this thread first, but kind of you to try and be polite and all


----------



## hommecreux

Tad said:


> Welcome Scott! And one doesn't _have_ to post in this thread first, but kind of you to try and be polite and all



Not at all! ty!


----------



## Jeannie

Welcome to Dimensions, everyone!


----------



## hommecreux

..............


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Nice influx of new people. Welcome all. Post often!


----------



## rabbitislove

BigElectricKat said:


> Coming here is like moving to a new neighborhood (especially if you are different). First, the neighbors peak out their windows at you and try to determine if you are worthy of saying "Hi" to. Next, they pretty much shun you until you prove that worth. For the most part, friendships and cliques have already formed and you are the odd man/woman left out. Lastly, someone will go out on a limb and speak to you. It just takes time. (That or you'll find you need to move to a different neighborhood)



I agree with you Kat and have thought about how to respond (with class and grace). I will preface that there are a lot of great people on Dims. I will never be ungrateful to Dims. It helped me find confidence in who I am and meet fellow FFAs/BHMS (some of whom I sadly have not met IRL, but remain online friends). Thanks to Dims, I have an incredible and gorgeous BHM who loves me even though Im a complete bitch and even though I seem to have forgotten, makes me want to be a better person.

That being said, Dims is no longer the place for me. Im sick of that type of behaviour. The world is a shitty enough place. Im not engaging in that shit if I have the chance to remove myself.


----------



## BigElectricKat

rabbitislove said:


> I agree with you Kat and have thought about how to respond (with class and grace). I will preface that there are a lot of great people on Dims. I will never be ungrateful to Dims. It helped me find confidence in who I am and meet fellow FFAs/BHMS (some of whom I sadly have not met IRL, but remain online friends). Thanks to Dims, I have an incredible and gorgeous BHM who loves me even though Im a complete bitch and even though I seem to have forgotten, makes me want to be a better person.
> 
> That being said, Dims is no longer the place for me. Im sick of that type of behaviour. The world is a shitty enough place. Im not engaging in that shit if I have the chance to remove myself.



I will say that even though I seem to have pissed more than a couple people off and have not made any friends here, I still find that it's a place where I can learn some things.


----------



## DragonFly

Reading through the posts here, first of all HI, WELCOME, and BIG FAT VIRTUAL HUGS. My "about me" is hanging around here somewhere. You can also find other boring stuff about me on the board business threads, the one for moderator introductions. Super Sized Fatty that finds a BHM alluring checking in! 

Second on my mind is to talk a little about, friends, cliques and getting to know people on Dimensions. From my expierence here, both recently and in my last go around getting to know people can be easy and hard all at the same time. When you combine personalities, seasonality and just plain how busy life is, there is a cycle to how busy the boards are. Even if someone has been a member since 2005 don't assume that they have met all the people they want to meet. I personally do a terrible job meeting new people, and have gotten back involved with dimensions to get back into the swing of things. I hate rejection, as most people do, so I am going out of my way to be present I guess what I am saying is don't give up on dimensions. I'm going to continue to be around and discuss and respond. I hope others feel the same way. The structure is here already... why not take advantage of it, help make a community

Just to say again, welcome to everyone, and if you have any questions I am a moderator and I will do my best to assist or find an answer!


----------



## corrupted32

Hey all,

Fat guy from Ontario here. 35 years old. Just discovered this place. I didn't think this would exist lol. If anyone is up for talking send me a message!


----------



## DragonFly

corrupted32 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Fat guy from Ontario here. 35 years old. Just discovered this place. I didn't think this would exist lol. If anyone is up for talking send me a message!



Welcome! Read around a while there are some fun conversations happening.


----------



## Jwink75

Hi

I was told about dimensions by a friend and very glad I joined.

What a wonderful accepting place. I'm Jason, an IT consultant fron Glasgow, currently 521lbs.


----------



## DragonFly

Welcome to Dimensions! 



Jwink75 said:


> Hi
> 
> I was told about dimensions by a friend and very glad I joined.
> 
> What a wonderful accepting place. I'm Jason, an IT consultant fron Glasgow, currently 521lbs.


----------



## Jwink75

Thanks for the welcome x


----------



## loopytheone

I want to say welcome to Dims too, but you've already met me when I was in 'serious admin' mode. 

I'm actually very excited to see someone else from the UK! 

Especially an intelligent SSBHM! =3


----------



## Jwink75

Sunny Glasgow.... not!, thanks again for your help, you're a wee star xx


----------



## Jeannie

corrupted32 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Fat guy from Ontario here. 35 years old. Just discovered this place. I didn't think this would exist lol. If anyone is up for talking send me a message!



Welcome to Dimensions!


----------



## Jeannie

Jwink75 said:


> Hi
> 
> I was told about dimensions by a friend and very glad I joined.
> 
> What a wonderful accepting place. I'm Jason, an IT consultant fron Glasgow, currently 521lbs.



Welcome Jwink75!


----------



## Jwink75

Thanks Jeannie 

View attachment 917201716324.jpg


----------



## PipeDaddy

Hi, I am a 50 year old gainer in Knoxville, Tennessee. I'm 5'9, 250lbs and trying to pack on some more. I am easygoing, easy to talk to, creative, smart, educated professional. Enjoy music, movies (especially horror ones), eating out, grazing, writing, and travel. Hoping to meet a younger FA who wants me bigger. I will get as big as you want me to, just tell me what you imagine. But me up if anything here is of intetest. Just to be upfront, I am a daily pipe smoker and I'm balding but I'm still a great catch.  

View attachment 0616172148d-1.jpg


View attachment 0920171101b-1.jpg


----------



## PipeDaddy

Sorry that I replied here...thought I was introducing myself.


----------



## Tad

Welcome Pipe-Daddy -- and yep, you introduced yourself in the right place. It is just kind of quiet around here just now.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Yes very quiet, but welcome also!


----------



## Tracii

Welcome guys enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Coachd603

Hi everybody Im a 48 year old BHM and FA from Southern NH. 6 310.


----------



## DragonFly

Coachd603 said:


> Hi everybody Im a 48 year old BHM and FA from Southern NH. 6 310.



Welcome to Dimensions Coach!


----------



## Tad

Nice to meet you, Coach. I hope you find plenty to interest you here


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

*waves to Coach*


----------



## fatboy3

Hey there , I don't really compare to other BHM here yet but I'm a gainer / feedee from France ( so sorry if my English seems bit broken ) who weighs about 93kg at 168cm height , kind of interested in getting to 110 ! In the past 5 or 6 months alone I've gained from 84kg to my current size ! I am definitely enjoying myself better at this weight as is my fiancee .


----------



## Jdilla83

Hi I'm James from the UK. 

View attachment IMG_2791.JPG


View attachment IMG_2866.JPG


----------



## Tad

Welcome, James!


----------



## mrniceguy33710

Hi all. I guess I can't delete my account


----------



## Tad

Nope. Knocking out accounts takes out all their posts, which would make discussions nonsensical, which isn't good for a discussion board.

If there is particular links or content you'd like taken down, you can ask the mods really nicely and maybe they will help -- but no promises.


----------



## Mainegal

Hello dimensions... love your story board, ready for more...Looking for bhms interested in gaining in northern new england. Drop me a note.... Thank you!!


----------



## freakyfred

Welcome Mainegal!


----------



## Erestor

FFA from Hong Kong here, recently finished school - discovered dimensions a while back but have been quiet for the most part. I don't know anyone who shares my interests in person, so dims has been excellent and really eye-opening for me: really excited to introduce myself and say hi!


----------



## agouderia

Welcome Erestor - your story rings a bell with many of us! Enjoy your time here - and help us revive the BHM/FFA board!


----------



## Erestor

Thank you agouderia! I hope to do that, too


----------



## shantheman145

Hey there, I'm Shane. Been a lurker for a long time but finally decided to try to be more active on this site. Looking for a feeder in the west coast. I'm in Arizona. 28 years old and 405lbs and growing.


----------



## Ffancy

Canadian FFA here (does it seem like there are disproportionately many Canadians on this forum? Are we more prone to wanting to cuddle up to fat guys on cold nights?) I've been lurking around here off and on since almost a decade, reading BHM/FFA stories late at night. I've written some, too, but I've always posted them on another site.


----------



## loopytheone

Ffancy said:


> Canadian FFA here (does it seem like there are disproportionately many Canadians on this forum? Are we more prone to wanting to cuddle up to fat guys on cold nights?) I've been lurking around here off and on since almost a decade, reading BHM/FFA stories late at night. I've written some, too, but I've always posted them on another site.



Oh wow, yes, you are in good company here it terms of other people from Canada! And welcome to the board, or, rather, welcome to posting on the board! I was the same as you, I lurked around reading stories for a loooong time before getting involved. It's always lovely to meet new people though and have them get involved! =)

Also, as a lover of stories, I think I speak for everyone when I say you should repost them here if they meet our guidelines. =D


----------



## KingBuu

Back after an extremely long absence.


----------



## mrniceguy33710

Long time member who has gone from fit to fat. Sorry I don't have any "fit" pics to post to show the difference, but you can see the "fat" here


----------



## Tad

Welcome back to both of you 

Quite the growth, MrNiceGuy!


----------



## thunderdog38

Hi!

Sort of new here had a profile for haven't really used until now thought I would introduce myself.


----------



## DragonFly

thunderdog38 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Sort of new here had a profile for haven't really used until now thought I would introduce myself.


Yay! You found the intros thread! Welcome


----------



## DragonFly

KingBuu said:


> Back after an extremely long absence.


Welcome back! Things have really changed!


----------



## DragonFly

mrniceguy33710 said:


> Long time member who has gone from fit to fat. Sorry I don't have any "fit" pics to post to show the difference, but you can see the "fat" here


Welcome back to the new forums!


----------



## thunderdog38

Hey all!

Sort of new here had the profile for some time now and just started using it, thought I would introduce myself.


----------



## Mainegal

freakyfred said:


> Welcome Mainegal!


Thank you!!!


----------



## devinprater

Hi all. I doubt I've posted on this thread before. I've been getting dimensions notification emails, which are a _very_ good thing, ... is there a way to change the editor so I can enter markdown? Oh, yeah, a very good thing for me. I've been gaining for a few years now, and am now at 240, although I doubt I'll ever feel fat enough. I'm a blind 24-year-old working as an intern at a local training center here in Alabama, and the food here is certainly fattening, although the poor cooks have asked me when I'll get into my "summer body." Proudly, I replied that this is my summer body, and laughed along with them, probably for different reasons than them but it was a fun memory.


----------



## HPT63GIE

Hi, I am Peter from Germany. At university in the 80th I discovered the printed Dimensions Magazine and was fascinated that also others are attracted by fat and well rounded bodies, many many years I only had the idea, that I admire BBW and even better SSBBW. But in the last 15 years I learnt more and more, that also I like getting fatter and that I love to feel my belly drop down and to jigglefrom right to left and back with each step I walk. I have still the dream to meet a FFA for a relationship, that likes to tease me whenever possible because of my big and growing belly. I like to cook and bake but even more I like to eat.


----------



## starharp

I am Layla from the US. Decided to join this forum out of sheer boredom- and identifying as a FFA. It's entirely one sided, I have no interest in gaining or being fed.


----------



## Maize

I'm not really new -- I joined a long time ago, and I think I may have even been a member previously but never used it much in either case, and I don't know that I've ever introduced myself.

I'm a BHM from Toronto, Ontario, Canada. I work in IT, and have a lot of hobbies, interests, and creative pursuits in my spare time, including gaming (video, board, tabletop rpg), movies, literature, music, theatre, cycling, frisbee, camping, uh, sleeping, Nanaimo bars, failing to be able to fold paper more than a certain number of times, those puzzles with the numbers on the sides where you draw a picture...

I'm neither a feeder nor a feedee -- just fat.  I suppose I'm also an FA, and I'm bi. I'm poly, but my dance card is very happily full.


----------



## Markus33

33 year old BHM from the Netherlands here Am short for dutch standards (5,7') but fat which kinda limits options for women who are attracted to me over here.

Love weightlifting not really a feedee or a feeder and still have that dream to find that ffa for me out there.


----------



## ninja92

26 year old bhm in Indiana in the U.S. and i enjoy games, comics, anime/manga, and other "geek" stuff in general. I've been gone for quite a while and decided to come back to this site

I'm single, straight, a feeder, feedee, FA, and open to gaining, even to immobility and looking for a feeder and/or FFA. Also i do love cuddling and am fairly submissive

https://imgur.com/0M8hnNq


----------



## mobius_ice

26 year old bhm from the UK here.
310lbs last time I was weighed
First discovered this site from the stories page and thats how I got into weight gain in the first place


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hi, everyone! Long time, no see! I've changed my username to something more appropriate that is punny and ridiculous and pays homage to both my home state and body positivity. Lovelylady78 is now WVMountainrear!  Same old sass, though. I hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## DragonFly

WVMountainrear said:


> Hi, everyone! Long time, no see! I've changed my username to something more appropriate that is punny and ridiculous and pays homage to both my home state and body positivity. Lovelylady78 is now WVMountainrear!  Same old sass, though. I hope everyone's doing well!


Loving the new name!


----------



## thunderdog38

Welcome back WVMountainrear congrats on the new name change, wasn't to sure what else to put here. Lol!


----------



## GregJ1

Been getting a little gut


----------



## DragonFly

Welcome back!


----------



## Maize

WVMountainrear said:


> Hi, everyone! Long time, no see! I've changed my username to something more appropriate that is punny and ridiculous and pays homage to both my home state and body positivity. Lovelylady78 is now WVMountainrear!  Same old sass, though. I hope everyone's doing well!



That's a cute new name!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Thank you! I'm terrible at coming up with interesting/clever usernames, so I'm kind of especially proud of it. 



Maize said:


> That's a cute new name!


----------



## SSBHM

ok, can you explain it to me?

I get WV, Mountain, is Rea your real name? Is there more to it than I understand? 

Cute name for a cute lady! 

I'm hungry. Always get hungry seeing pretty FFAs.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Still around albeit not as much as I have been in the past. My focus these days is trying to get the ball rolling on relocating from Houston to eastern West Virginia so I can be with a certain blue eyed, blonde knockout


----------



## ScreamingChicken

SSBHM said:


> ok, can you explain it to me?
> 
> I get WV, Mountain, is Rea your real name? Is there more to it than I understand?
> 
> Cute name for a cute lady!
> 
> I'm hungry. Always get hungry seeing pretty FFAs.


West Virginia University's mascot is a mountaineer and I can vouch for the majesty of her rear


----------



## WVMountainrear

SSBHM said:


> ok, can you explain it to me?
> 
> I get WV, Mountain, is Rea your real name? Is there more to it than I understand?
> 
> Cute name for a cute lady!
> 
> I'm hungry. Always get hungry seeing pretty FFAs.



West Virginians are Mountaineers. It's both in our state slogan and is the mascot for West Virginia University. In addition to being a fan of large men (currently one in particular), I'm a large woman. So I figured what better name for a Mountaineer with a fat ass than WVMountainrear.  (I know it's a silly pun, but it amuses me.)


----------



## SSBHM

ah ha! I see the second r now, the way my screen shows it, the 2nd r is dropped

thanks for explaining it to me 

going to eat more again... ffa's just do that to me everytime! lol


----------



## SSBHM

ScreamingChicken said:


> West Virginia University's mascot is a mountaineer and I can vouch for the majesty of her rear


oh! really? 
sounds majestic! 
ok, now describing big beautiful figures makes me hungry! lol


----------



## SSBHM

ScreamingChicken said:


> Still around albeit not as much as I have been in the past. My focus these days is trying to get the ball rolling on relocating from Houston to eastern West Virginia so I can be with a certain blue eyed, blonde knockout


seems those wv gals that are knockouts travel in pairs
soooo hungry


----------



## SSBHM

thea said:


> Hi,
> I'm a FFA who is just finding her groove. Ever since I could masturbate I fantasized about Big men, but it took me till a year ago to get together with one (and what a ride it has been!)
> In my family of origin, a lot of things were bad; sex, fat, showing affection, laughing, dancing,even music. My friends told me that I was pretty and should pick the cutest guys in school. A lot of guys chased me. They never turned me on, and the relationships ended badly. I'd try abstinence, confused by my programming: Men are Bad. Sex is Bad. Fat is Bad. Horniness is Bad. Was I asexual? The men that I was told I should want did nothing for me. I returned always to my fantasies of the Fat, believing myself alone...
> Untill my man found me, and I found the online community. Thank God for my 41st year!



I think a lot of men and women can relate to your story. Wishing we could find your ultimate joy too.


----------



## JayDanger

Howdy folks!

I've been dormant for a long time, but I've decided to get back into my online communities. 

I'm a 32 year old BHM living in Toronto, Ontario. I'm poly, pansexual, kinky, musical, and pagan. Professionally, I work in the cannabis industry as a lab prep. technician making extracts. I'm dating an amazing non-binary person who I'm dearly in love with, and have lots of other super duper friends both platonic and sexual. 

I used to be a pretty sad-sack kind of guy, but I did a lot of personal work and did my best to change for the better. Now that I've fixed some of my previous shitty attitudes, I'm much more pleasant to be around!

Hope to get to know some of you cool people a bit better! If you're local to Toronto, feel free to send me a private message!


----------



## Tad

JayDanger said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> I've been dormant for a long time, but I've decided to get back into my online communities.
> 
> I'm a 32 year old BHM living in Toronto, Ontario. I'm poly, pansexual, kinky, musical, and pagan. Professionally, I work in the cannabis industry as a lab prep. technician making extracts. I'm dating an amazing non-binary person who I'm dearly in love with, and have lots of other super duper friends both platonic and sexual.
> 
> I used to be a pretty sad-sack kind of guy, but I did a lot of personal work and did my best to change for the better. Now that I've fixed some of my previous shitty attitudes, I'm much more pleasant to be around!
> 
> Hope to get to know some of you cool people a bit better! If you're local to Toronto, feel free to send me a private message!



Welcome back, and glad to hear that your life has changed for the better


----------



## DragonFly

JayDanger said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> I've been dormant for a long time, but I've decided to get back into my online communities.
> 
> I'm a 32 year old BHM living in Toronto, Ontario. I'm poly, pansexual, kinky, musical, and pagan. Professionally, I work in the cannabis industry as a lab prep. technician making extracts. I'm dating an amazing non-binary person who I'm dearly in love with, and have lots of other super duper friends both platonic and sexual.
> 
> I used to be a pretty sad-sack kind of guy, but I did a lot of personal work and did my best to change for the better. Now that I've fixed some of my previous shitty attitudes, I'm much more pleasant to be around!
> 
> Hope to get to know some of you cool people a bit better! If you're local to Toronto, feel free to send me a private message!


Welcome to Dimensions!


----------



## dwesterny

dwesterny said:


> Hi, my name is Dave. I'm from upstate NY. Looking to find out more about this and what people find here. Or something. I'm a fiction reader (Vonnegut, Steinbeck, Douglas Adams, lots of others), sci-fi fantasy (shocking for a fat dude!) and ummm I like stuff and uhh things. I prefer stuff but things are cool too.
> 
> Edit- Question am I not allowed to post in other forums? I posted two things and they said waiting admin approval?


Welcome to the board!!! You seem really cool and I'm certain you're going to be the most popular member ever. And so handsome.


----------



## DragonFly

dwesterny said:


> Welcome to the board!!! You seem really cool and I'm certain you're going to be the most popular member ever. And so handsome.


Welcome new member ...... inception


----------



## Crumbling

Not been around in while. Been having bit of a rough couple of months... Our landlord gave us notice to quit utterly unexpectedly, so we've had to find a new place to stay on very little notice, in a shitty market that doesn't like renting to people with pets. We're heading for the final set of hurdles though (Estate agents are literally the devil) Paperwork is done and we get keys to the new place next week. New place is not as dog friendly as this one (which is perfectly located with playing fields, waterways, walking paths) etc because the yard is smaller and there isn't as much accessible wide open space nearby.. It is, however, a bigger house for less money with what should be more secure tenure.

In better news, I've had a couple of job interviews, no job yet... but i think the interviews went well.
I may be more apparent after we are done moving and get unpacked again.


----------



## LeoGibson

Ouch. I had that happen to me a couple years ago. Landlord told us 30 days before we were due to sign for another year that he wasn’t going to renew and that we needed to vacate at the end of the 30 days. After giving us zero indication that he wasn’t going to do so. So I feel your pain for having to move quickly and unexpectedly. Good luck!


----------



## loopytheone

Sorry to here all that. We've missed you here though, so its nice to hear from you.


----------



## Tad

I'm glad you are landing in a new place, Crumbling. Not knowing where you will be living is so stressful, imIglad you get to come down from that soon.


----------



## Midwest Provert

Hi, room!

My name is Eric and I've been a lurker here on and off for a while now. Finally stepping into the light to say "hello" to everyone. 

I'm a BHM -- 6'4" and just shy of 400 lbs -- and looking to make some new friends. I'm a photographer, writer and hopeless romantic. I'm married and about to watch my wife leave for a job in another state in a few short days.


----------



## Tad

Midwest Provert said:


> Hi, room!
> 
> My name is Eric and I've been a lurker here on and off for a while now. Finally stepping into the light to say "hello" to everyone.
> 
> I'm a BHM -- 6'4" and just shy of 400 lbs -- and looking to make some new friends. I'm a photographer, writer and hopeless romantic. I'm married and about to watch my wife leave for a job in another state in a few short days.



Hi Eric, glad you posted!

So sorry that you are going to have to do the long distance thing. I've been there, and it is pretty consuming. Is it for a fixed period of time? Or will you need to find work there too? Or????


----------



## Billl

Hi.

I am from Connecticut. 6 feet tall and 280 lbs. Still looking for a special large lady.


----------



## Midwest Provert

Tad said:


> Hi Eric, glad you posted!
> 
> So sorry that you are going to have to do the long distance thing. I've been there, and it is pretty consuming. Is it for a fixed period of time? Or will you need to find work there too? Or????



Her gig is full-time. I'm "left behind" for 18 months until daughter graduates high school at this point. Then the plan is for me to move north, as well.


----------



## Tad

Midwest Provert said:


> Her gig is full-time. I'm "left behind" for 18 months until daughter graduates high school at this point. Then the plan is for me to move north, as well.



Wishing you all much strength and patience, I'm I sure this is going to be an interesting challenge for all three of you. I hope it makes you all stronger, individually and as a family. And hopefully those 18 months go by quickly and you can find work up there too!


----------



## pets

Hi! I go by pets on these parts. I’m an FFA from the Chicago area. Age 23. Would love a DM


----------



## agouderia

Welcome to the BHM/FFA Board pets!


----------



## doubledeezer

Hey everybody im DD im a BHM who is also an FFA from the uk . Only recently discovered this community and im looking forward to being a part of it!


----------



## Iwant2bChubby

Hi! I'm a 22-year-old chubby guy. I love plus size women and this has led to me becoming intrigued with being bigger myself. I love my body ever since getting bigger. I finally feel comfortable with myself and wouldn't mind even putting on a bit more chub. Please feel free to send me a message if anyone wants to talk about pretty much anything!


----------



## loveyourcurves

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Somehow the former sticky went the way of the Dodo bird. So here is a bright shiny new one.
> 
> So if you're new to the board, come on in, reply and introduce yourself!
> 
> Or heck if you're not new but feel like introducing yourself again, go for it!


----------



## loveyourcurves

BHM and lifetime SSBBW appreciator from Maine looking to meet a nice girl who loves to eat and loves every gorgeous pound she has-now or as a result of loving more food and life!


----------



## Bartholomew

Hi

Apologies for not posting here earlier when I originally joined last fall.

I have always enjoyed the stories others have written so have decided to try my hand at it. 

Also to make new friends and have conversations that I normally never would have would be a great bonus and fulfilling


----------



## Mainegal

FFA looking for real life contact with a sbhm/ssbhm who feels comfortable in his own lovely skin and appreciates mine and body contrasts- my lean, curvy, feminine one beside (on top of, under, etc) yours. 

35-60 year old single men are my sweet spot- no married guys or posers please. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## thunderdog38

Mainegal said:


> FFA looking for real life contact with a sbhm/ssbhm who feels comfortable in his own lovely skin and appreciates mine and body contrasts- my lean, curvy, feminine one beside (on top of, under, etc) yours.
> 
> 35-60 year old single men are my sweet spot- no married guys or posers please.
> 
> Thank you!!!


It's a real pleasure to meet you, I am a 43 year old heavy set man seeking an ffa, if interested feel free to write me back.


----------



## LizzieJones

Mainegal said:


> 35-60 year old single men are my sweet spot



I go for the 45 to 75 year olds myself.


----------



## BigElectricKat

LizzieJones said:


> I go for the 45 to 75 year olds myself.


Seems like 55 will work?


----------



## ct229

Hi Im Cortez. Im from Albany, Ga and I love pizza. Lol. I've been a member hear since 2008 but its my first time posting.


----------



## Tad

ct229 said:


> Hi Im Cortez. Im from Albany, Ga and I love pizza. Lol. I've been a member hear since 2008 but its my first time posting.



Welcome, Cortez! Welcome to posting


----------



## BigElectricKat

Welcome!!


----------



## DFW Fatty

I'm not sure if I've already posted my Intro here or not, but here it is if I haven't:

Good day! I'm Michael. I'm 6'4" and about 390lbs. I'm bi-sexual (leaning towards females) BHM, FA, Feedee, and Feeder, though I like being the feedee more. I've known about this site for years and have finally decided to join!

I'm looking for a relationship (and friends too) but I have no idea what I'm doing. I'm on Feabie, Ffambrosia, Fantasy Feeder, Grommr, and am hoping the development of feedist.net hasn't completely stopped.

I'm a student at UT Arlington in TX but I live in Far North Dallas. I'm pretty shy in person, but I do open up when I know you better.

Once again, I have no idea what I'm doing, but I always aim to please. Good day!


----------



## AmyJo1976

Welcome Michael!


----------



## BigElectricKat

DFW Fatty said:


> I'm not sure if I've already posted my Intro here or not, but here it is if I haven't:
> 
> Good day! I'm Michael. I'm 6'4" and about 390lbs. I'm bi-sexual (leaning towards females) BHM, FA, Feedee, and Feeder, though I like being the feedee more. I've known about this site for years and have finally decided to join!
> 
> I'm looking for a relationship (and friends too) but I have no idea what I'm doing. I'm on Feabie, Ffambrosia, Fantasy Feeder, Grommr, and am hoping the development of feedist.net hasn't completely stopped.
> 
> I'm a student at UT Arlington in TX but I live in Far North Dallas. I'm pretty shy in person, but I do open up when I know you better.
> 
> Once again, I have no idea what I'm doing, but I always aim to please. Good day!


Welcome, Michael!


----------



## DragonFly

DFW Fatty said:


> I'm not sure if I've already posted my Intro here or not, but here it is if I haven't:
> 
> Good day! I'm Michael. I'm 6'4" and about 390lbs. I'm bi-sexual (leaning towards females) BHM, FA, Feedee, and Feeder, though I like being the feedee more. I've known about this site for years and have finally decided to join!
> 
> I'm looking for a relationship (and friends too) but I have no idea what I'm doing. I'm on Feabie, Ffambrosia, Fantasy Feeder, Grommr, and am hoping the development of feedist.net hasn't completely stopped.
> 
> I'm a student at UT Arlington in TX but I live in Far North Dallas. I'm pretty shy in person, but I do open up when I know you better.
> 
> Once again, I have no idea what I'm doing, but I always aim to please. Good day!


Welcome! You live in my old Stomping Grounds. You cannot find TexMex like where you are!!!!! Lucky guy


----------



## Van

My name is LeFerrell, and I am here to make new friends.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Van said:


> My name is LeFerrell, and I am here to make new friends.


Welcome! Plenty of nice folks here to make friends with.


----------



## shhtx1970

Hello again, I figure reposting an intro would be appropriate. I, am a fat man. There, I said it. I am 48 year old Texan, single guy, whose been fat for a long time. I have been on the forum but I do not me up with it like I should, sorry. I am quiet do not say much unless irked into saying something. Feel free to contact me for more answers to questions or just thoughts.


----------



## DragonFly

Van said:


> My name is LeFerrell, and I am here to make new friends.


Welcome! Dimensions is a good place to hang out and make friends!


----------



## DragonFly

shhtx1970 said:


> Hello again, I figure reposting an intro would be appropriate. I, am a fat man. There, I said it. I am 48 year old Texan, single guy, whose been fat for a long time. I have been on the forum but I do not me up with it like I should, sorry. I am quiet do not say much unless irked into saying something. Feel free to contact me for more answers to questions or just thoughts.


Welcome! Love those Texas Guys!


----------



## warwagon86

Been a while since I was on here so thought I should reintroduce myself. 

33 year old Irishman living in Sydney, Australia. 

Havnt been around for a long time but hoping I can chat more now in the future.


----------



## DragonFly

warwagon86 said:


> Been a while since I was on here so thought I should reintroduce myself.
> 
> 33 year old Irishman living in Sydney, Australia.
> 
> Havnt been around for a long time but hoping I can chat more now in the future.


Welcome to Dimensions, or welcome back? Which ever glad you are going to be around more!


----------



## warwagon86

DragonFly said:


> Welcome to Dimensions, or welcome back? Which ever glad you are going to be around more!



Cheers Dragonfly


----------



## Peter_emrys

Um. Hi. My name is Peter, I am a student in Chicago, 6' 0", 250lbs. Let's see, I have red hair, brown eyes, am a huge nerd, and not really there yet in accepting that someone could find me attractive.


----------



## warwagon86

All about how you view yourself mate


----------



## Emmy

Peter_emrys said:


> Um. Hi. My name is Peter, I am a student in Chicago, 6' 0", 250lbs. Let's see, I have red hair, brown eyes, am a huge nerd, and not really there yet in accepting that someone could find me attractive.


another Chicago dweller! whoot!


----------



## Ewingrrl

Hi, I'm Erin and I guess I like my men cuddly  On the other hand, I'm a "recovered" anoretic and still fairly slender so maybe that makes me a bit odd? 
I'm a robotics engineer living near Boston, married to another robotics engineer who just doesn't quite understand what I'm into


----------



## BigElectricKat

Welcome all! Robotics engineer? Very cool! Now if we can get a few rocket scientists, astrophysicists, and an English professor and I'll be doing swimmingly!


----------



## FleurBleu

@Ewingrrl, you're not odd at all. Although I've never had full-fledged anorexia, the tendency is there and I'm still underweight, yet I love extra pounds on a man. Welcome


----------



## Tad

Ewingrrl said:


> Hi, I'm Erin and I guess I like my men cuddly  On the other hand, I'm a "recovered" anoretic and still fairly slender so maybe that makes me a bit odd?
> I'm a robotics engineer living near Boston, married to another robotics engineer who just doesn't quite understand what I'm into



Welcome! And as already said, plenty of fat admirers are thin themselves. What you find attractive in a partner is not necessarily what you want for yourself, after all.

Of coursethe hard part is when what you find attractive in a partner isn't something they find attractive in themselves. Loook around and you will find plenty of old discussions of that issue.


----------



## FleurBleu

I'm married to a skinny man myself since I only figured out I was an FFA after our marriage. I only recently came out and it has turned things upside-down. I will be honest, we still haven't found a solution and there are times when I think it'll break us apart. However, I have learned a lot about myself in the process and finally become friends with myself. 

Feel free to PM me, or any other member if you have questions. I've only been a member of this community since Christmas and found that everyone is very supportive, open and easy to talk to.


----------



## DragonFly

Peter_emrys said:


> Um. Hi. My name is Peter, I am a student in Chicago, 6' 0", 250lbs. Let's see, I have red hair, brown eyes, am a huge nerd, and not really there yet in accepting that someone could find me attractive.



Welcome to Dimensions first, and second take some time and hang around this forum for a while and I think you might see that you definite can be found attractive. Confidence is the key.


----------



## DragonFly

Ewingrrl said:


> Hi, I'm Erin and I guess I like my men cuddly  On the other hand, I'm a "recovered" anoretic and still fairly slender so maybe that makes me a bit odd?
> I'm a robotics engineer living near Boston, married to another robotics engineer who just doesn't quite understand what I'm into


Welcome!!! Two thumbs up to cuddly guys!


----------



## Heavy Cat

Hello All! Heavy Cat in the house!


----------



## DragonFly

Heavy Cat said:


> Hello All! Heavy Cat in the house!


Welcome!


----------



## Panzito

Hello, I just found this place, I would like to share my weight gain´s experiences with other members. I love eating and getting fat and watching others do the same, you can count on me for those who want to share experiences and receive encouragement. Thank you and excuse my english!


----------



## DragonFly

Panzito said:


> Hello, I just found this place, I would like to share my weight gain´s experiences with other members. I love eating and getting fat and watching others do the same, you can count on me for those who want to share experiences and receive encouragement. Thank you and excuse my english!


Welcome to Dimensions! Be sure to check out our Weight Board 

https://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/weight-board.6/?order=title


----------



## HUGEisElegant

I already introduced myself here...

https://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/...ion-thread-part-2.123209/page-22#post-2251884

...but I've only been here for less than a week and I'm loving it here! I find it liberating (and even cathartic) to be able to chat so freely about our FA/FFA commonalities, and to rejoice in what brings us together in a way that truly feels like home.  I feel welcomed here and being here just feels to natural and so..._right!_ I can only hope to meet more nice people in the weeks and months to come. I also like to chat, so send me a message if you're up to it! 

Cheers


----------



## FleurBleu

Panzito said:


> Hello, I just found this place, I would like to share my weight gain´s experiences with other members. I love eating and getting fat and watching others do the same, you can count on me for those who want to share experiences and receive encouragement. Thank you and excuse my english!


Damn, that's a great series! More tingles with each pic  Welcome, and thank you for sharing!


----------



## HUGEisElegant

HUGEisElegant said:


> I already introduced myself here...
> 
> https://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/...ion-thread-part-2.123209/page-22#post-2251884
> 
> ...but I've only been here for less than a week and I'm loving it here! I find it liberating (and even cathartic) to be able to chat so freely about our FA/FFA commonalities, and to rejoice in what brings us together in a way that truly feels like home.  I feel welcomed here and being here just feels to natural and so..._right!_ I can only hope to meet more nice people in the weeks and months to come. I also like to chat, so send me a message if you're up to it!
> 
> Cheers



LOL! OMG! I just realized I posted in the wrong thread to post an introduction in!  My apologies everyone! I am still new to the community and I am still learning all the terminology and acronyms for everything, so I was kind of on auto pilot when I posted this! lol Well, this is sort of embarrassing! lol


----------



## Violet Candy

Hey there...
My name is Violet but you can call me Candy.
I know about this forum because it has some interesting stories and there aren't many *well-written* romance stories including bigger guys (and trust me, I'm good at finding things online).
I'm bisexual and have always been particularly attracted to chubby guys. Not like super obese or anything but enough of a preference for friends and family to call me a freak and a weirdo. I didn't really care until everyone started being like suuuuper open about their sexual preferences and identities in the media in like I dunno about 2012 I think. It felt like anyone else's type or sexuality or intimate practices were now more tolerated and it was offensive to say you thought it was gross or whatever. Many of my friends just look for 18 year olds with six packs on Tinder. I felt very isolated because of my preference for bigger guys. I would say that from a political perspective there is way more tolerance for guys who like girls with 'curves' or huge butts or whatever, but if you a girl who likes even sliiiightly overweight men it's like something is considered perverse or wrong about you. Like people used to say about gay people with this kind of s***** pop-psychology. I heard arguments like

1) I want to be with a fat guy because I am possessive and obsessive and want him FOR MYSELF and I enjoy the fact that nobody else will ever want him because I am a control freak ergo a psychopath.
Answer: No. I literally do not understand how skinny men are attractive. I am much more jealous being with a bigger guy and think many more women like chubby guys than admit it, and I am more jealous of a girl stealing him than if I was with some hipster skinny guy shorter than me.

2) I like fat guys because they make me feel 'thin' and I can eat what I WANT and not feel GUILTY.
Answer: No. So wrong. I have had so many health problems that I have a problem actually eating a lot of the time and I am not overweight and considered 'above average' by most men *rollseyes* but not the kind of men I want. I don't feel needy or guilty or whatever or needing to overcompensate for some bodily flaw, because I don't really have very many body issues. So please, stop it with this kind of interpretation. I am not saying that you like sculpted small guys on Tinder because they are smaller than you and you want to dominate them to compensate for some lack of control in your childhood because I literally have no interest in who you **** on Tinder. So leave me alone.

3) I want control and to force people to do what I want sexually to get a high.
Also: NO. I'm not personally interested in sadomasochism or control/power games which involve stuffing or feeding people against their will, or especially immobilising or drugging people. If two people both agree to some BDSM relationship in an honest way, then fine. But I personally do not want it. I just want every preference to be equal. So I don't know if I belong in this forum or if it is too extreme for me or people think that I'm phony and all.

4) TRUTH: I just prefer the sensual experience of looking at and touching overweight men than skinny men. Is that really so hard to understand, society? Shouldn't you be focusing on people who use the internet to trick people into sex for money meetings or trafficking or something? I want more awareness for women who are attracted to big, well-built, overweight men. I do not personally suffer from a lot of feelings of shame or social anxiety for personal reasons but there are probably lots of women who DO when they have this preference, judging by the reactions of others. So I think there should also be a big supportive community for this.

P.S. My perfect man is sheriff Hopper in "Stranger Things". Most American TV series have guys who are just way too skinny, for women there is now more diversity of body sizes. In Europe where I originally come from, having bigger butch guys is more normal in the media. I am sick of this obsession with six packs EVERYWHERE on TV in the West when hardly any guys I have seen actually have them.


----------



## GiantJakeLong

Hello! I am a 25 year old pudgy guy from the US. I am also a furry who loves gigantic pudgy creatures and writes stories involving such creatures.

I hope to make new friends here.


----------



## hmfinau

Hello to everyone! My name is Heather, I am BBW/FFA. I love BHM's! I live in Utah. And I am excited to start my adventure here. Have a good day/night!


----------



## Tad

Welcome Heather! I hope all your adventures in fat land are good ones


----------



## hmfinau

Thank you Tad!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Welcome to Jake and Heather. Good to see new faces


----------



## AmyJo1976

It is good to see new faces!  Welcome! Heather, it looks like you have good taste in men!


----------



## HUGEisElegant

hmfinau said:


> Hello to everyone! My name is Heather, I am BBW/FFA. I love BHM's! I live in Utah. And I am excited to start my adventure here. Have a good day/night!



A belated welcome, Heather! I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Welcome, welcome, welcome Heather & Go Blue guy (who shall remain nameless).


----------



## Moeasaurausrex

Hey all I’m Maurice. 47 BHM. Looking to make friends and connections.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Moeasaurausrex said:


> Hey all I’m Maurice. 47 BHM. Looking to make friends and connections.


Welcome "some people call me" Maurice!


----------



## SSBHM

Love feeling appreciated! lol

Welcome all newbies!


----------



## KingBuu

Reintroducing myself, I was hospitalized and lost 150 pounds, I weigh 189 lbs now. Dunno if I'm welcome here still or not. I'm Ricardo


----------



## Tad

Of course you are still welcome. I hope you are doing much better.


----------



## SSBHM

Hope you're feeling better King. 
No one will tease you for being skinny, if they do I'll squish for ya, ok?


----------



## bigmiketitan13

Brand New, Hello! Can't believe I never knew this forum existed


----------



## Tad

Hi Mike! Welcome


----------



## Metallicalover99

I'm just a 20 year old small and skinny ffa who loves music, poetry, and psychology. I've been lurking on this website for a while and finally took the plunge, am happy to be here.


----------



## Fcfa

Not new, but been a lurker, so thought I'd properly introduce myself.

Hello! I'm a 23yr male gainer (not quite big enough to be a BHM yet I think, but I'd love to become one, especially with some lovely ffa help!) residing in Colorado, USA.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Metallicalover99 said:


> I'm just a 20 year old small and skinny ffa who loves music, poetry, and psychology. I've been lurking on this website for a while and finally took the plunge, am happy to be here.


Welcome aboard!


----------



## Metallicalover99

Colonial Warrior said:


> Welcome aboard!


Thank you!


----------



## PiggiesLove

Hi! I'm a 36 year old small FFA. I love music, drawing, reading and piggies.


----------



## SSBHM

Cute piggy drawing, welcome


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Welcome everyone! I've actually been away for awhile, but I hope everyone enjoys their time here!


----------



## Tad

Welcome Piggieslove! I hope you enjoy yourself here!


----------



## PiggiesLove

Thank you all for the welcome!!


----------



## Yor

Hello, I'm Yor. Just some guy from Finland who has sexual fantasies about being fat and soft, and would like to get fat someday with the help of a FFA/feeder. Due to my current life situation I can't gain right now.


----------



## Barbsjw

Hi everyone! I introduced myself in the general thread, but I saw this thread, and thought I'd poke in. I'm Barbara from Vermont. My big bear of hubby Roger is 380 pounds (I'm 250)


----------



## SSBHM

Barbsjw said:


> Hi everyone! I introduced myself in the general thread, but I saw this thread, and thought I'd poke in. I'm Barbara from Vermont. My big bear of hubby Roger is 380 pounds (I'm 250)


Welcome


----------



## SSBHM

Barbsjw said:


> Hi everyone! I introduced myself in the general thread, but I saw this thread, and thought I'd poke in. I'm Barbara from Vermont. My big bear of hubby Roger is 380 pounds (I'm 250)


How's the weather up there? Hibernating next to a nice fire?


----------



## Barbsjw

@SSBHM yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Build-A-BHM

I'm Neil, I've been a feedee for the past 6-7 years. Currently, I live in Ballarat, which is an hour out of Melbourne, Australia. I'm also around 195lbs right now, but would love to eventually reach 400+. If you're an FFA from the Melbourne area, feel free to send me a PM!


----------



## Barbsjw

Build-A-BHM said:


> I'm Neil, I've been a feedee for the past 6-7 years. Currently, I live in Ballarat, which is an hour out of Melbourne, Australia. I'm also around 195lbs right now, but would love to eventually reach 400+. If you're an FFA from the Melbourne area, feel free to send me a PM!



Sorry, I'm a happily married American


----------



## Build-A-BHM

I was introducing myself, not replying to you, sorry.


----------



## Barbsjw

Sorry I read too much into that. . You staying cool Down Under? You into tennis at all? Sports in general?


----------



## Build-A-BHM

It's kind of muggy here at the moment, very humid and going between hot and cool. Not a sports person, unfortunately.


----------



## Barbsjw

Interesting thing I forgot to mention: Roger is a Classics professor.


----------



## Jaycee

I introduced myself on the main introduction thread but, thought I'd do it here as well. 

I'm Jaycee I'm a small FFA, married and from the Upper Midwest.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Welcome Jaycee!


----------



## Chubbypeter

Hi, I'm Peter, a 38 years old feedee from Hungary. I've been reading the dim's stories from a long time and finally decided to join. 

Take Care everybody!


----------



## kinkykitten

Chubbypeter said:


> Hi, I'm Peter, a 38 years old feedee from Hungary. I've been reading the dim's stories from a long time and finally decided to join.
> 
> Take Care everybody!


Welcome!!!!


----------



## Chubbypeter

kinkykitten said:


> Welcome!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## bobthebuilder

Howdy! Long time lurker who finally remembered their login. I'm Bobbi, FFA - late 20's in the Southwest US! Happy to formally say hello! Hope everyone is doing ok during lockdown wherever you are. <3


----------



## JackCivelli

Hey everyone! I’m Jack. 34 yo feedee / mutual gainer from Dallas, Tx. I’ve been in the feederism community since it first popped up, basically. Back in the days of StuffedOnline. But today’s my first time trying Dimensions.

I love to laugh but I’m not usually into comedies. I’d rather watch horror movies any day.

writer, painter, sketch artist... etc. usual artist stuff


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

JackCivelli said:


> I love to laugh but I’m not usually into comedies. I’d rather watch horror movies any day.



horror is life


----------



## JackCivelli

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> horror is life ❤❤❤


I’m always happy to meet another horror fan!


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

JackCivelli said:


> I’m always happy to meet another horror fan!



I’m just a big time cinephile generally, but I’ve got a special love for horror. Before the pandemic I actually made some student horror shorts, good times.


----------



## JackCivelli

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> I’m just a big time cinephile generally, but I’ve got a special love for horror. Before the pandemic I actually made some student horror shorts, good times.


Likewise. 
That’s funny, I used to make short horror films too. My favorite was one where I played Jason Voorhees, shot on an old Super8 camera to give it that classic 1970s low budget feel lol
I got to hack my ex girlfriend to bits, so that was fun


----------



## MickRidem

I want to be a BHM, but at 5'4" the BIG part is harder, so I'm working on heavy. LOL! I wanna build lots of muscle and a big belly. This year I went from 140lbs to aaaaalmost 165lbs now. #musteatmore 

I love to read, write and paint. I'm into most kinds of music. I love horror as well, and live in Canada. I'm a happily married gay guy with kids, so, not looking to hook up but wanna spend more time enjoying this HEAVY journey with like-minded nice folks like yourselves.


----------



## Barrett

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> I’m just a big time cinephile generally, but I’ve got a special love for horror. Before the pandemic I actually made some student horror shorts, good times.


Favorite horror films?


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Barrett said:


> Favorite horror films?



The shining, the fly (1986), rosemary’s baby, it follows, and others


----------



## JayDanger

Hey everyone! 

It's been years since I was active here, so I figured I'd reintroduce myself. 

I'm Jay. I'm 33 and live in Toronto, Canada. I'm a cannabis professional (I work in hydrocarbon extraction and short-path distillation) as well as an author and a hip hop artist. I recently started a boutique media production house with my best friend. Our record label portion is launching as soon as Covid clears up!

I'm pansexual, polyamorous, and have been with my amazing boyfriend for three years. I also have a reasonably active dating and social life (when we aren't in active pandemics), and have been an active part of the local kink community for quite a while now. 

I'm super into philosophy, spirituality, hip hop/music in general, partying, science, social politics, the works of Greg Daniels, and boxing. 

I'd love to be more involved in the body-positive community, so feel free to say hi!


----------



## Tad

Welcome (back) Jay!


----------



## BigElectricKat

Hi! I'm Mars. I'm not very* B* and certainly not very *H*, but I'm 100% *M* if that counts for anything. I don't think I've ever posted in this thread during all of this time.


----------



## Mel KM

Dynamo said:


> I want to be a BHM, but at 5'4" the BIG part is harder, so I'm working on heavy. LOL! I wanna build lots of muscle and a big belly. This year I went from 140lbs to aaaaalmost 165lbs now. #musteatmore
> 
> I love to read, write and paint. I'm into most kinds of music. I love horror as well, and live in Canada. I'm a happily married gay guy with kids, so, not looking to hook up but wanna spend more time enjoying this HEAVY journey with like-minded nice folks like yourselves.


That’s the best kind of belly to have!


----------



## Mel KM

Hi! I’m Melissa, or Mel. I’m a FA/FFA who’s been lurking in the community for way too long and decided to finally come out and participate! My bf is in the community too and he helped me finally sort of come out of my shell about it.


----------



## Tad

*waves* Hi Mel!


----------



## Barrett

Mel KM said:


> Hi! I’m Melissa, or Mel. I’m a FA/FFA who’s been lurking in the community for way too long and decided to finally come out and participate! My bf is in the community too and he helped me finally sort of come out of my shell about it.


Hi Mel! Welcome!


----------



## Mel KM

Barrett said:


> Hi Mel! Welcome!


Hi! Thank you! Lovely belly, by the way


----------



## Mel KM

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> The shining, the fly (1986), rosemary’s baby, it follows, and others


The Exorcist, Poltergeist, The Fly, The Babadook, Get Out


----------



## RVGleason

Mel KM said:


> Hi! I’m Melissa, or Mel. I’m a FA/FFA who’s been lurking in the community for way too long and decided to finally come out and participate! My bf is in the community too and he helped me finally sort of come out of my shell about it.



Welcome Melissa!


----------



## Barrett

Mel KM said:


> Hi! Thank you! Lovely belly, by the way ❤


Thank you! ❤
I'm rather fond of it, myself. I certainly spoil it enough. 
And it has gotten a bit bigger since my avatar pic was taken.


----------



## Rodio

Hi everyone, I'm Rodrigo!
I am a funny person who likes to talk a lot and debate.
I love my body, and the fat body in general,
Bisexual
I like to eat and feel guilty.
I only get 10% of the clothes


after insulting me for being in favor of abortion. Know that I also promote the legalization of marijuana; the decriminalization of euthanasia, I am pro-secular, equal marriage; and of course I hate pizza with pineapple and pies with raisins are shit, or you spend in sweets ... or raisins alone. Who the hell eats raisins?

KIK: darthrodio123
Feabie,grommr,fantasyfeeder: darthrodio
Tumblr: RodoriousPIG
youtube hidden video:


----------



## BigElectricKat

Welcome Rodrigo!


----------



## rounded

Just Bob here... I've actually been around several of these sites for over a decade. I keep deleting my accounts.. only to be back again.
So, here I am!
Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Kompliziert

rounded said:


> Just Bob here... I've actually been around several of these sites for over a decade. I keep deleting my accounts.. only to be back again.
> So, here I am!
> Cheers,
> Bob


SAAAAAAAAAMEEEE


----------



## ZeeBees

Noob here... was feeling a little down due to Covid Quarentine, and it was suggested I check out Dimensions.

sorry for the mask, gotta keep a little mystery, but the stache is all real... Unfortunately the new masks we have to wear hide It.. So it is like Tits on a boar.


----------



## dwesterny

ZeeBees said:


> the stache is all real... Unfortunately the new masks we have to wear hide It.. So it is like Tits on a boar.


So your moustache is important for feeding newborn boars? Also good luck robbing the 7-11.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Welcome @rounded

Welcome @Kompliziert

Welcome @ZeeBees AKA Robert Larson from the Simply Safe commercial.


----------



## StillGotNothing

Hi,

Just recently introduced to this site through a friend of Feabie and I am really loving it. I’m an FFA relatively new to the community and still figuring things out so enjoying that part of the journey and apologies if I get anything wrong, I would appreciate been corrected for any mistakes. 

Going to upload a phot for my profile soon...just have to take one that looks Okay’ish’.


----------



## Tad

Welcome, StillGotNothing!


----------



## SSBHM

StillGotNothing said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just recently introduced to this site through a friend of Feabie and I am really loving it. I’m an FFA relatively new to the community and still figuring things out so enjoying that part of the journey and apologies if I get anything wrong, I would appreciate been corrected for any mistakes.
> 
> Going to upload a phot for my profile soon...just have to take one that looks Okay’ish’.



Howdy and welcome. Great handle "StillGotNothing," filled with inuendo and intrigue too! lol

Always nice to have FFAs, you're a rare diamond!


----------



## Mainegal

SSBHM said:


> Howdy and welcome. Great handle "StillGotNothing," filled with inuendo and intrigue too! lol
> 
> Always nice to have FFAs, you're a rare diamond!


Thank you!!!


----------



## SSBHM

Mainegal said:


> Thank you!!!


What are you willing to help with? hmmmmmm? Great sentiment, but I'll keep my hopes in check.


----------



## TimTim

Hi everyone! I’ve been away from here for some time. I hope everyone is doing alright today. I look forward to being a part of the community once again.


----------



## Coachd603

Hi everybody 6’ 320 Southern NH. Also a FA!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Coachd603 said:


> Hi everybody 6’ 320 Southern NH. Also a FA!


Welcome aboard, @Coachd603!


----------



## JackCivelli

StillGotNothing said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just recently introduced to this site through a friend of Feabie and I am really loving it. I’m an FFA relatively new to the community and still figuring things out so enjoying that part of the journey and apologies if I get anything wrong, I would appreciate been corrected for any mistakes.
> 
> Going to upload a phot for my profile soon...just have to take one that looks Okay’ish’.


Welcome! More FFAs are always welcome here!


----------



## BigElectricKat

I've been slacking!

Welcome @StillGotNothing !

Welcome @TimTim !


----------



## Fatcules71

Long time member, FA, SSBBW lover but this is my first post on the BHM forum.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Welcome @Coachd603 !

Thanks for checking @Fatcules71 !


----------



## SensoriumPanda

This is maybe an unconventional intro, but I'll go for it regardless because it feels appropriate. For the longest time, I had no idea that BHM was even a thing. Having lived in a world that constantly drives home how unacceptable being anything other than conventionally handsome is, the very thought even now seems unfathomable.

And then @ODFFA found me and for the last couple of months she has blown my mind and opened it to a world where I'm not just acceptable but I could even be considered handsome. I still struggle to wrap my head around that, even after she showed me the existence of this community, and that says all you need to know about how much internalized toxicity I still need to unlearn. But all I can say is that I've never ever felt more seen or more accepted or for the first time in a long time, felt like I might actually fit the definition of handsome. And that is entirely down to @ODFFA being soooo utterly incredible. Thank you for showing me this world and for making me feel comfortable in my own skin for the first time in a lonnggggg time. Lots of love.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

My wishes your time here will be very helpful, @SensoriumPanda!


----------



## ObeseJohn

Hi I’m John I’m new here


----------



## Colonial Warrior

ObeseJohn said:


> Hi I’m John I’m new here


Welcome to this wonderful place, @ObeseJohn!


----------



## __tinyfox

Hi I'm new here. Female 30 years old.


----------



## Aqw

__tinyfox said:


> Hi I'm new here. Female 30 years old.


Welcome tinyfox, welcome Europe and Poland


----------



## __tinyfox

Aqw said:


> Welcome tinyfox, welcome Europe and Poland


I am probably one of the few European people on here... Not many fat people (especially men) where I am from.


----------



## Tad

Welcome Tinyfox! And you are not totally alone. Two of our moderators, both FFA are European (or one European and one English, depending how you draw your lines), and there are a few other people around from Europe. Another Polish FFA has posted here on and off over the years, if you stick around you may cross paths with her.


----------



## __tinyfox

By the way, my Insta is __softdigital in case anyone is interested


----------



## relaxinoutloud

Just Bob... "Hi, Bob" they all say


----------



## Tad

Welcome, Bob! ;-)


----------



## Anjula

Tad said:


> Welcome Tinyfox! And you are not totally alone. Two of our moderators, both FFA are European (or one European and one English, depending how you draw your lines), and there are a few other people around from Europe. Another Polish FFA has posted here on and off over the years, if you stick around you may cross paths with her.


It’s been 11 years my dear  And I’m still going strong


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Hello All My name is Chris/Christopher depending on how much trouble I get in to. I am soon to be 51, and Live in Richmond, VA. if there is anything you want to know just ask.


----------



## Tad

Welcome Chris!


----------



## BigNia

Hi, I'm Nia. 
The tiny gut in the profile pic there is mine. I feel awfully small in comparison to some of you on this site (5"8' 184 pounds) and hope I can measure up one day in my own way. 

I'm glad to be here and hope to gain a lot more in the future!


----------



## TheShannan

Hi everyone!! I'm new but I've known about DM since I was about 18. I'm a 35 year old female looking to chat


----------



## peregrine

Hello,

I used to be super skinny (145), but I've since chunked up to 200 lbs over the last couple years. I lost my athletic look, and now my figure screams 'dad-bod' more than athletic. I'm trying to gain 20 more pounds, and someday in the future I'd like to hover around 250-280. Eventually I want to settle down and get married, but finding somebody who understands this about me is quite a challenge.


----------



## TheShannan

peregrine said:


> Hello,
> 
> I used to be super skinny (145), but I've since chunked up to 200 lbs over the last couple years. I lost my athletic look, and now my figure screams 'dad-bod' more than athletic. I'm trying to gain 20 more pounds, and someday in the future I'd like to hover around 250-280. Eventually I want to settle down and get married, but finding somebody who understands this about me is quite a challenge.


Welcome!


----------



## BigElectricKat

Welcome @Christopher Hughes !
Welcome @BigNia !
Welcome @peregrine !

Sorry. I must be slippin' in my old age!


----------



## AmyJo1976

TheShannan said:


> Hi everyone!! I'm new but I've known about DM since I was about 18. I'm a 35 year old female looking to chat


Why did you wait so long girl?


----------



## Levin

Hi!
I'm Levin, 29 years old.

As long as I can remember, I've always been into larger women, but a few years back I realized that I also like being on the other side of the spectrum.


----------



## Tad

Welcome, Levin!


----------



## BigElectricKat

So, it appears that I've been slacking!

Welcome @_tinyfox!
Welcome @relaxinoutloud !


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Christ almighty, I haven't posted here in ages! 

I'm Hozay. I do stuff and apparently don't have time for online forums anymore.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Welcome back @Hozay J Garseeya !


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Christ almighty, I haven't posted here in ages!
> 
> I'm Hozay. I do stuff and apparently don't have time for online forums anymore.


A sighting of the elusive northwestern Hozay! (distinguishable from the common Hozay by the upward pointing thumbs and patterning around the ankles)

Glad to see you are alive and kicking.


----------



## HugeHungryHenry

Hey everyone, I'm Henry!

I'm 27, from Los Angeles. I've always been big (currently 423 lbs, 6'0"), and am here to meet new people who are accepting and appreciate big bodies. You all seem great so far


----------



## Rebuilding

Im 29M (south florida) 6’1” 290 lbs.

I am trying to lose weight but at the same time, be more confident and have a positive self image regardless of my weight.

for years, ive been insecure about my body and felt like I needed to lose weight before I could date or start my life. But Knowing that there are some women who are attracted to bigger guys is relieving.

But this isnt a fetish for me. Im attracted to all diff body types of women: skinny, avg, thick, bigger.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Welcome @HugeHungryHenry !

Welcome @Rebuilding !


----------



## jojolondon

Long time member (took a break), I am from France.looking to make friends, chat and just enjoy this space.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Welcome back @jojolondon !


----------



## Anitra08

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Somehow the former sticky went the way of the Dodo bird. So here is a bright shiny new one.
> 
> So if you're new to the board, come on in, reply and introduce yourself!
> 
> Or heck if you're not new but feel like introducing yourself again, go for it!


Hey guys I've been here for almost 1yr. I love making new friends


----------



## RylyShane

I've put on about 50 lbs. this year. I don't know if I'm officially a BHM at this point, but I would certainly consider pushing my limits for the right FFA.


----------



## mopsette

A stealthy lurker named Mopselle. Bisexual twig with a love of bodies larger than my own. Mainly here for the stories.


----------



## mopsette

mopsette said:


> A stealthy lurker named Mopselle. Bisexual twig with a love of bodies larger than my own. Mainly here for the stories.


MopSETTE!! *facepalm*


----------



## Samhain91

Hey my name's samhain I'm a bhm from southern indiana just turned 30 in October looking forward to meeting some good people here


----------



## Mel KM

Samhain91 said:


> Hey my name's samhain I'm a bhm from southern indiana just turned 30 in October looking forward to meeting some good people here


Welcome Samhain! Great name, btw!


----------



## BigElectricKat

Samhain91 said:


> Hey my name's samhain I'm a bhm from southern indiana just turned 30 in October looking forward to meeting some good people here


Welcome @Samhain91 !


----------



## Samhain91

BigElectricKat said:


> Welcome @Samhain91 !


Thanks I


----------



## Samhain91

Mel KM said:


> Welcome Samhain! Great name, btw!


Thanks I appreciate it it's my favorite holiday lol


----------



## Joelean215

Anitra08 said:


> Hey guys I've been here for almost 1yr. I love making new friends


Hello beautiful


----------



## reuben6380

So it's only been a decade or so since I've posted but now that I'm back on the market I figure why not run it up the flagpole and see who still looks! I'm Dan, from central Florida here.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Welcome @mopsette !

Welcome @RylyShane !

Sorry I missed you folks earlier.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Welcome @reuben6380 !


----------



## BHMINTX

Hi! My name is Nick and I'm from Central Texas just north of Austin. I used to come to this site years ago and lurk. Now I am back to finally start/restart my weight gaining journey.

I just crossed into the obese category with a BMI of 32.6, although from the looks of me, doesn't really seem that way. LOL.

I'm also a lifelong big beautiful woman admirer. Most of the women I have been with in my life I've been big girls.

I am 6 feet 7 inches tall and as of yesterday 288 lbs, on my way to 325 to 350. Maybe more depending on the encouragement of a like-minded BBW feeder/feedee. 

I'm happy to be here and again hello to everyone!


----------



## bigbellyboston2germany

I am a long time lurker/FFA who is married to a BBW (she is 5'2" and I think somewhere around 210). I am 30 years old currently living in Europe. 

I have suppressed this for a long time, and part of that was due to my line of work (was in the Army for 10 years) but I feel like I am really ready to just let go and enjoy the ride. Part of that I think is just moving back to the states and settling into a desk job with a clean slate. 

I am 6'2", currently fluctuating between 240-250. I have always been a big guy who has had to work extremely hard to stay within the Army standards...have started to let it slip over the past few years. The lowest I've been in recent years is in the 210 territory in 2018, but struggled to stay around the 225 mark for years before and after that. 

Once I get going I'd like to get up over 300 lbs and just really splurge. Need some encouragement and hope to find it here. I am certainly happier when letting go---but everytime I gain a few lbs I have a strong urge to hit the gym harder and try to recover.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Welcome @bigbellyboston2germany !


----------



## chifatlvr

Hi everyone! I'm Mark and live in Chicago area!


----------



## BigElectricKat

Welcome @chifatlvr!


----------



## chifatlvr

BigElectricKat said:


> Welcome @chifatlvr!


Thanks!!!!


----------



## SSBHM

bigbellyboston2germany said:


> I am a long time lurker/FFA who is married to a BBW (she is 5'2" and I think somewhere around 210). I am 30 years old currently living in Europe.
> 
> I have suppressed this for a long time, and part of that was due to my line of work (was in the Army for 10 years) but I feel like I am really ready to just let go and enjoy the ride. Part of that I think is just moving back to the states and settling into a desk job with a clean slate.
> 
> I am 6'2", currently fluctuating between 240-250. I have always been a big guy who has had to work extremely hard to stay within the Army standards...have started to let it slip over the past few years. The lowest I've been in recent years is in the 210 territory in 2018, but struggled to stay around the 225 mark for years before and after that.
> 
> Once I get going I'd like to get up over 300 lbs and just really splurge. Need some encouragement and hope to find it here. I am certainly happier when letting go---but everytime I gain a few lbs I have a strong urge to hit the gym harder and try to recover.



You sound like me. You have to like being really big, or don't do it. If you don't want a big gut like mine, you shouldn't do it. However, if it's some sense of fear, ask your wife what she thinks and ask her approval and encouragement. This could be fun for both of you.


----------



## BigElectricKat

BHMINTX said:


> Hi! My name is Nick and I'm from Central Texas just north of Austin. I used to come to this site years ago and lurk. Now I am back to finally start/restart my weight gaining journey.
> 
> I just crossed into the obese category with a BMI of 32.6, although from the looks of me, doesn't really seem that way. LOL.
> 
> I'm also a lifelong big beautiful woman admirer. Most of the women I have been with in my life I've been big girls.
> 
> I am 6 feet 7 inches tall and as of yesterday 288 lbs, on my way to 325 to 350. Maybe more depending on the encouragement of a like-minded BBW feeder/feedee.
> 
> I'm happy to be here and again hello to everyone!


Welcome @BHMINTX !


----------



## Angelette

Hello friends!

I've lurked on Dimensions when I was 18 years old. I discovered this website thanks to ashblonde's stories. Not sure why it took me a while to make an account. 

Regardless, I wanted to escape from this one toxic hobby forum site and settle here. Hope to make new friends and talk about cute chubby guys. 

P.S I have a big (no pun intended) crush on Chris Farley! ♡


----------



## BigElectricKat

Welcome @Angelette !


----------



## Tad

@Angelette Ashblonde's stories are such a great gateway  I'm glad you finally posted, nice to meet you!


----------



## RVGleason

Angelette said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> I've lurked on Dimensions when I was 18 years old. I discovered this website thanks to ashblonde's stories. Not sure why it took me a while to make an account.
> 
> Regardless, I wanted to escape from this one toxic hobby forum site and settle here. Hope to make new friends and talk about cute chubby guys.
> 
> P.S I have a big (no pun intended) crush on Chris Farley! ♡



@Angelette

I think you’ll like Chris’s brother Kevin Farley too.


----------



## Angelette

Tad said:


> @Angelette Ashblonde's stories are such a great gateway  I'm glad you finally posted, nice to meet you!


 Thank you Tad! My personal favorite from her is "The Main Line."


----------



## Angelette

@RVGleason Oooh he has pretty eyes like his brother. And funny too. 
I read his book "The Chris Farley Show." Made me see the true side to Farley. I even cried near the end.


----------



## LuxeLady

Hello everyone! I’m just a very good cook who likes to see a big man enjoy his food. I’m a reader and I knit. I love mid-century jazz & tiki/lounge music, film noir and used book stores


----------



## Dafatguy

LuxeLady said:


> Hello everyone! I’m just a very good cook who likes to see a big man enjoy his food. I’m a reader and I knit. I love mid-century jazz & tiki/lounge music, film noir and used book stores


Welcome, Luxe!


----------



## Fireduct

Hello all, went from CrossFit to barely fit during the pandemic by gaining close to 100lbs. hoping to make friends in the community


----------



## Tad

Welcome Fireduct! I have to admit that is one of the more impressive pandemic gains I've heard about!


----------



## Bathisum

Hello I’m a guy from Texas 32 and looking to grow bigger cause food is great and so is eating it.


----------



## Fattymcfatfat

Helloooo from Scotland! Bhm feedee M31 250lbs looking to gain to 300lbs  say hi if you want!


----------



## SSBHM

Fattymcfatfat said:


> Helloooo from Scotland! Bhm feedee M31 250lbs looking to gain to 300lbs  say hi if you want!


Hi, 300 isn't that big, of course it depends on how tall and strong you are.


----------



## Fattymcfatfat

I'm 5'10". I have a lot of belly. I reckon itll get super big. Who knows if I get to 300 it may turn into 350. Seems to be a trend for those who gain


----------



## SSBHM

Hadn't really noticed. Do you think I look fat?


----------



## Angelette

I no longer feel welcome here. Apparently you will get shamed and talked behind your back for being an FFA. I thought this was a tight knit community, but I guess I was wrong. Goodbye friends.


----------



## TimTim

Angelette said:


> I no longer feel welcome here. Apparently you will get shamed and talked behind your back for being an FFA. I thought this was a tight knit community, but I guess I was wrong. Goodbye friends.


I’m sorry this happened to you. I am not here as often as I would like to be so I haven’t had a lot of interaction.


----------



## SSBHM

Angelette said:


> I no longer feel welcome here. Apparently you will get shamed and talked behind your back for being an FFA. I thought this was a tight knit community, but I guess I was wrong. Goodbye friends.


What? What happened? Don't go, please. I don't know what happened, but I know FFAs are the best!


----------



## Tiffany08

Angelette said:


> I no longer feel welcome here. Apparently you will get shamed and talked behind your back for being an FFA. I thought this was a tight knit community, but I guess I was wrong. Goodbye friends.


Sorry this happened to you as long as I've been a member of this community I've never known of this to happen i'm a FFA and never had this happen to me as well as a few others sounds like its a certain individuals just being mean.


----------



## Tad

Angelette said:


> I no longer feel welcome here. Apparently you will get shamed and talked behind your back for being an FFA. I thought this was a tight knit community, but I guess I was wrong. Goodbye friends.


I hope that after some time you will re-consider and come back. I'd also like to know more about your negative experiences, because a lot of that is not what I've seen in public threads, so I may have missed picking up on implications, I might not have been reading the right threads, or maybe some of it was in private messages?

Dimensions, like many places in the internet, is a pretty diverse place. The mods have periodically banned certain people who were abusing the site, but in general it accepts a lot of points of view. There are indeed feeders and feeders and some of them probably do have a fetish. There are also people who are quietly interested in those things but are not or will not practice them for various reasons. There are people who are not feedists but who tolerate them pretty well. There are people who are strongly not feedists and have no patience for those who are. (There is also of course other types of variations)

The site has tried to accommodate that somewhat with the different forums, but admittedly people are not always great about following those guides. It has been an ongoing tension since the forums were first created back in the 90s. But what I find interesting is that sites that have tried to be more purist to one segment of that audience have come and gone but generally not survived, or if they have with a small audience. But still, moderating this diverse set of wants is tricky, and mistakes will happen, being too tight or too open or too slow to respond. So reporting posts to mods and explaining your concern, or messaging a mod to talk about issues, all really help keep the site safe for yourself but also others who share similar concerns. Mods are people and will sometimes screw up responses, but generally we do try to listen and try to make the site a good place for as broad an array of people as possible.


----------



## Angelette

Sorry if I can't reply to everyone. I got upset because I thought this one thread was dissing FFA's. Even though I might be overthinking this.

I'm afraid the might be people that are probably mad at me for hardly talking about anything related to fat (I am kind of chubby) and I'm very sorry. I have no friends (except online) and safe space. Therapy is too out of reach for me.

It's hard being alone, thinking drastic, and having a broken heart.


----------



## RVGleason

@Angelette 

Please know that there are people on this board who do care about you and consider you a friend. We hope you’ll continue to contribute to this community and that we’ll do our best to offer friendship and support to you.

Blessings!


----------



## SSBHM

Angelette said:


> Sorry if I can't reply to everyone. I got upset because I thought this one thread was dissing FFA's. Even though I might be overthinking this.
> 
> I'm afraid the might be people that are probably mad at me for hardly talking about anything related to fat (I am kind of chubby) and I'm very sorry. I have no friends (except online) and safe space. Therapy is too out of reach for me.
> 
> It's hard being alone, thinking drastic, and having a broken heart.


Dear Angelette,

Try something new. Some of us take solace in food. You can try that too, or taking walks, studying a subject you find interesting, drawing, or yoga. 

Please know that there others that will appreciate and care about your friendship.

Please try to solve how you feel. Don't give up. Don't blame others. Don't think anyone is against you. 

This is a safe place to talk, write, and just to look.


----------



## Tad

Angelette said:


> It's hard being alone, thinking drastic, and having a broken heart.


It certainly is! You have a lot going on, and it can make everything multiply so much. Deep breaths, maybe a walk, maybe spend some time looking at a tree? Basically give you brain some space to think all those thoughts and hopefully slow down a bit so that it isn't overthinking so much.

Things will get better, and so will your ability to handle things (part of why things get better). Things are really rough right now, but sometimes patience is a really powerful tool, with little steps really adding over time (typically far more than a sudden drastic action).

We are all here cheering for you. We can't do much directly for you, and we can't reach in and take the stress and anxiety and fatigue away, but we are here hoping for good things for you, and willing to share our experiences and observations. We won't all agree with each other so it might feel like you get bombarded with a lot of different ideas, and that can be a lot to handle when you are already stressed, so it is fair if sometimes you just need to ignore a lot of responses. 

Anyway, I hope you sleep well tonight and wake up feeling like you have a little fuel in your tank in the morning.


----------



## Angelette

RVGleason said:


> @Angelette
> 
> Please know that there are people on this board who do care about you and consider you a friend. We hope you’ll continue to contribute to this community and that we’ll do our best to offer friendship and support to you.
> 
> Blessings!
> 
> View attachment 152900


Thank you friend. You were the first people I talked to and I've always enjoyed your posts.

Awww I love the gif. Monsters Inc is my top favorite Pixar movies along with Walle.


----------



## Angelette

SSBHM said:


> Some of us take solace in food.


I've always wanted to make Japanese curry. Hot saucey dishes along with rice is very comforting. Someday I will start my own kitchen and serve the cute chubby guys!


----------



## Angelette

Tad said:


> It certainly is! You have a lot going on, and it can make everything multiply so much. Deep breaths, maybe a walk, maybe spend some time looking at a tree? Basically give you brain some space to think all those thoughts and hopefully slow down a bit so that it isn't overthinking so much.
> 
> Things will get better, and so will your ability to handle things (part of why things get better). Things are really rough right now, but sometimes patience is a really powerful tool, with little steps really adding over time (typically far more than a sudden drastic action).
> 
> We are all here cheering for you. We can't do much directly for you, and we can't reach in and take the stress and anxiety and fatigue away, but we are here hoping for good things for you, and willing to share our experiences and observations. We won't all agree with each other so it might feel like you get bombarded with a lot of different ideas, and that can be a lot to handle when you are already stressed, so it is fair if sometimes you just need to ignore a lot of responses.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you sleep well tonight and wake up feeling like you have a little fuel in your tank in the morning.


Thank you again. My mind is calm for now and finally I got a day off tomorrow. Planning to unplug and focus on chores.

I still do have my problems. But I do want to be optimistic for next year and hopefully move to a different job and work on my health. Along with improving myself. Wish me luck folks!


----------



## aws333

Good luck


----------



## SSBHM

Angelette said:


> I've always wanted to make Japanese curry. Hot saucey dishes along with rice is very comforting. Someday I will start my own kitchen and serve the cute chubby guys!


I don't know Japanese foods very well, but I am a fan of Thai and American Chinese food. 
I doubt that I qualify as a cute chubby guy, but I'd definitely love to be customer if I could indulge in lots of delicious sweet and spicy dishes! 
*By the way, I tend to like to eat in copious amounts, so don't be stingy with the portions.*


----------



## Jamie2056

Hi there! I'm Jamie from Oregon. Enjoy some pics.


----------



## BlobTheBrownieHunter

Hi Everyone, 34/m/USA. Looking forward to showing off my big, fat body and talking with some like-minded people on here!


BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Somehow the former sticky went the way of the Dodo bird. So here is a bright shiny new one.
> 
> So if you're new to the board, come on in, reply and introduce yourself!
> 
> Or heck if you're not new but feel like introducing yourself again, go for it!


----------

